#ubuntu-unity 2012-02-06
<Fonz> Hi everyone.  Software centre takes maybe 15-20 secs to open.  is this normal?
<snadge> i had unity self compiled in my home dir.. and i've gotten rid of that now and installed the updated precise package
<snadge> the default dash lense has changed.. and now shows recent apps, recent files and downloads
<snadge> is it still supposed to show mail icon etc ?
<Daekdroom> snadge, no, it's not. Nobody used the big icons, so they changed for a home lens.
<tsdgeos> greyback: can you reapprove https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d_backport_shell_r934/+merge/91425 it was not merged on friday due to a conflict that i've already resolved
<greyback> tsdgeos: good morning!
<greyback> yep will do
<tsdgeos> greyback: morning :-)
<tsdgeos> greyback: that one is merged, can i have https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d_tests_for_rtl/+merge/90849 approved now? it was already approved by both Saviq and you
<greyback> tsdgeos: go right ahead
<tsdgeos> greyback: myself? seems like cheating :D
<greyback> tsdgeos: alright I'll do it;)
<tsdgeos> :-)
<apw> this new 'winching out' of the launcher, is very confusing when you have two screens.  as the training you get to 'move fast enough' to jump the launcher pull out, trains you to hit the left edge of the left most screen tooo hard to get the launcher out ever, and there jumping it never makes sense
<tsdgeos> greyback: so now i just merge unity-2d-shell and push it, right? no need for reviewing the merge
<tsdgeos> tsdgeos: i mean "merge trunk into unity-2d-shell and push it to unity-2d-shell so it has everything unity-2d trunk has"
<tsdgeos> greyback: ↑
<tsdgeos> not merging unity-2d-shell into unity-2d trunk
<greyback> tsdgeos: yes, so it picks up changes.
<greyback> tsdgeos: one sec, just approving your focus check
<kamstrup> seb128: is FF and TB using non-system libgtk, or gtk2 or something?
<seb128> kamstrup, gtk2
<kamstrup> seb128: I was looking into why saving an attachnment from TB doesn't log to zg, but that explains...
<seb128> kamstrup, ;-)
<kamstrup> seb128: should I ask RainCT to backport the gtk patch for logging recent files?
<seb128> kamstrup, I guess I need to backport rainct's patches to gtk2?
<kamstrup> seb128: I can also get RainCT to do it I think
<kamstrup> or you can do it you it yourself whatever you find easiest
<seb128> kamstrup, if you can get him to either backport them or at least open a bug with the git commits to backport
<kamstrup> seb128: ok
<seb128> kamstrup, I can do the backporting but I need to know what to backport and I would appreciate him updating the patches if they don't apply to gtk2
<seb128> kamstrup, they are small enough and are likely to apply though
<seb128> kamstrup, i.e ask him to give me patches or url to commits that apply to gtk2 and I will do the packaging work, sounds fair?
<RainCT> hey
<tsdgeos> hi
<kamstrup> seb128: we have RainCT here now as well :-) he's updated on the situation and ready to hack :-)
<seb128> hey RainCT
<seb128> kamstrup, RainCT: great, thanks
<greyback> tsdgeos: done
<tsdgeos> nice
<greyback> tsdgeos: also looking at your panel-buttons fix. It's not working 100% properly for me. About 10% of time time, the open dash has no panel buttons at all
<tsdgeos> greyback: you mean lp:~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d_panel-newbuttons  or the old code?
<greyback> tsdgeos: that new one
<tsdgeos> weird
<greyback> tsdgeos: yeah, I've getting glib assertions when panel buttons don't appear
<tsdgeos> greyback: seems you might need to reapprove https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d_test_alt_f1_right_super/+merge/91619 ?
<tsdgeos> greyback: tbh i don't know much about that panel-newbuttons code, it is mostly Ugo's i just did a few tweaks Saviq requested after Ugo was moved
<greyback> tsdgeos: yep, that I know.
<tsdgeos> greyback: do you have a way to repro the problem or seems random?
<greyback> tsdgeos: it's a bit random tbh
<greyback> I'm suspecting the code that detects if the dash is open. If I remember correctly, it's using wnck to check if the dash is the active app
<tsdgeos> you mean the "dashIsVisible" variable ?
<greyback> it's my guess
<greyback> but I didn't probe much
<tsdgeos> let me see, do you get that by running the test or just by playing with super, pressing the bfb, etc?
<greyback> just clicking the BFB again & again :)
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> yeah, fairly easy to repro
<tsdgeos> let's see what i can get
<greyback> bbiab
<davmor2> morning all
<tsdgeos> greyback: there?
<greyback> tsdgeos: yep
<tsdgeos> something went wrong with my merge
<tsdgeos> greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_rtl/+merge/90455
<tsdgeos> thinks i remove and add https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_rtl/+merge/90455
<tsdgeos> err
<tsdgeos> thinks i remove and add tests/launcher/autohide_show_tests_common.rb
<tsdgeos> any idea if i can fix that?
<greyback> tsdgeos: I'm confused, can you explain again please?
<tsdgeos> greyback: open that MR
<tsdgeos> you'll see
<tsdgeos> removed file 'tests/launcher/autohide_show_tests_common.rb'
<tsdgeos> and
<tsdgeos> added file 'tests/launcher/autohide_show_tests_common.rb'
<tsdgeos> which is obviously not what i want
<tsdgeos> and probably an artifact of a somewhat broken merge on my side
<tsdgeos> wondering if there's a way to fix that
<tsdgeos> since otherwise reviewing the diff is kind of hard
<greyback> yes that's weird. Nothing obvious comes to mind
<greyback> RM  tests/shell/input_shaping_tests.rb => tests/shell/input_shaping_common.rb
<greyback> the history looks clean enough, bzr must be confused
<tsdgeos> greyback: i had a look at that "missing dash buttons" in the panel
<tsdgeos> greyback: and it reproduces in current unity-2d wihtout the new buttons patch
<tsdgeos> greyback: so i'm not saying it's not a bug, but should be no reason to not merge that new buttons stuff
<greyback> tsdgeos: yep, ok
<tsdgeos> greyback: want me to open a bug?
<greyback> tsdgeos: please do
<tsdgeos> greyback: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/927604
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 927604 in unity-2d "[Panel] The dash buttons sometimes do not appear" [Undecided,New]
<greyback> tsdgeos: nice, thank you
<RainCT> seb128: For gtk2, does a patch against gtk+2.0_2.24.8.orig.tar.xz work for you? I was checking out lp:ubuntu/gtk+2.0 but it doesn't look like it'll ever finish downloading :p
<seb128> RainCT, yes
<seb128> RainCT, or gtk-2-24 git
<nerochiaro> kamstrup: i'm reading your blog post about the new unity lens api. do i understand it correctly that with it its possible to return some results and then update them asynchronously ? like for example asynchrounously generating a thumbnail of a file and updating the icon in the result with it when it's ready ?
<seb128> RainCT, or apt-get source the package, I just want a diff that applies, no need of a proper merge request, note that's why we use lp:~ubuntu-desktop vcs with the debian dir only ;-)
<RainCT> okay
<RainCT> seb128: btw, here's the nautilus patch I mentioned last Friday: https://code.launchpad.net/~rainct/nautilus/nautilus-zg/+merge/91505 . Not ready yet (there's an outstanding question on its compatibility with Unity), but mhr3 wants to know how much you love it :p
<kamstrup> nerochiaro: in theory yes; the frameworks are ready; the question is if Unity2/3d is ready. I haven't tested this, and no one ever did afaik
<seb128> RainCT, ok, I will have a look
<kamstrup> nerochiaro: but for thumbnails in particular unity itself can do a lot of that, so mostly not necessary unless you have some very non-standard way you need to do it
<nerochiaro> kamstrup: well, i don't think 2d has any of that built in (for thumbs). but 'll have a look tomorrow. worse case can i send out a temporary icon and when i get the new one from the async process i can call invalidate_search and return a result with the new icon, right ?
<RainCT> seb128: ok, gtk+2 patch attached to the LP bug
<seb128> RainCT, thanks
<kamstrup> nerochiaro: probably queue_search_changed(), but yes
<nerochiaro> kamstrup: what's the difference between the two ?
<kamstrup> nerochiaro: normally sending the same search string twice will not result in a search-changed signal. Calling invalidate_search() circumvents that check
<kamstrup> nerochiaro: whereas queue_search_changed() will give you a search-changed signal next time you are shown in the queued mode, no matter what
<nerochiaro> kamstrup: i'm not sure what you mean by "queued mode"
<mhall119> so I tried to run checkbox-unity in a Guest session last night, but it kept trying to sudo...
<mhall119> what's the proper way to run it?
<kamstrup> nerochiaro: the particular value of Unity.SearchType you pass as argument
<tsdgeos> greyback: any idea which strings do we have to pull to get the Qt-dnd-xshape thing packaged?
<greyback> tsdgeos: I forgot the name of the Qt maintainer. didrocks kknows
<greyback> tsdgeos: he's a community guy
<didrocks> tsdgeos: debfx, but you can ask riddel as well
<greyback> didrocks: thanks :)
<didrocks> yw :)
<mhall119> kenvandine: ping
<kenvandine> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> hey, I was wondering if you knew the current state of unity-singlet being uploaded?
<kenvandine> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=singlet
<kenvandine> it is still in sourceNEW
<mhall119> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchiveAdministration#Archive_days
<kenvandine> mhall119, that is the schedule for the archive admins
<kenvandine> you can try to ping whoever is on duty if you like
<mhall119> ok
<greyback> tsdgeos: all the rtl input-shaping tests fail on me. ltr & rtl. Can you check please?
<tsdgeos> greyback: -shell? or -shell_rtl?
<greyback> tsdgeos: shell-rtl
<tsdgeos> ok, sec
<tsdgeos> greyback: if run separately too?
<greyback> tsdgeos: also a rtl bug, the blurred background of the dash is wrong. Dunno if that's in scope for the MR
<greyback> tsdgeos: yep
<tsdgeos> greyback: to be honest the scope was getting the tests to pass :D
<greyback> fair enough! :)
<tsdgeos> greyback: you using MultiMonitor?
<greyback> tsdgeos: not for running tests
<tsdgeos> they pass here
<tsdgeos> do you have the unity-2d-panel running?
<greyback> I get identify: improper image header `/tmp/shape20120206-23788-1nscqh7-0.png' @ error/png.c/ReadPNGImage/3242
<greyback> ummm, probably, lemme try again
<tsdgeos> greyback: the unity-2d-panel has to be running
<tsdgeos> greyback: have you recompiled the new getshape thing?
<tsdgeos> greyback: ahhh
<greyback> tsdgeos: yep, it's running
<tsdgeos> i know
<tsdgeos> if you run getshape manually you get some gdk/gtk/something warning, right
<tsdgeos> ?
<greyback> https://pastebin.canonical.com/59486/
<greyback> yep
<tsdgeos> gtk2-engines-pixbuf  <-- install this
<tsdgeos> the problem is
<tsdgeos> that the sut thing
<tsdgeos> redirects everything to the file
<tsdgeos> even if that is in stderr and the "good" output in stdout
<tsdgeos> thus you end up with a "wrong" png
<greyback> aha
<tsdgeos> because you have that warning there
<greyback> I see
<greyback> yuk
<greyback> doesn't getshape write out to file itself tho?
<tsdgeos> not anymore
<tsdgeos> since otherwise we could not support the host/target split
<tsdgeos> so it writes the image to the output
<greyback> you can have it write to file on the target, then copy the file over
<tsdgeos> can you?
<greyback> yep
<tsdgeos> i tried looking how to do that and did not find the command
<greyback> https://projects.developer.nokia.com/dav/Testabilitydriver/doc/api/qt_linux/#FileTransfer:copy_from_sut
<tsdgeos> i found stuff to list files
<tsdgeos> but not to copy
<tsdgeos> nice
<tsdgeos> then probably we want to go back to the getshape that writes to file and copy it over?
<tsdgeos> what you say?
<greyback> that would be safer
<tsdgeos> okidoki
<tsdgeos> well, meaniwhile install that
<tsdgeos> so you can run the tests
<greyback> *or* you can try bash-fu like "bash -c 'getshape <xid> 2&>/dev/null'"
<greyback> but personally I prefer the copy file approach
<greyback> yep, running
<didrocks> nuthinking: hey
<didrocks> how are you?
<greyback> tsdgeos: hmm, why is my dconf form-factor settings always reset to "tv"
<tsdgeos> greyback: is it?
<greyback> tsdgeos: it's not done by a test I think
<tsdgeos> there must be a bug when i try to restore in a test?
<tsdgeos> no?
<greyback> tsdgeos:do you set it? I didn't realise it
<tsdgeos> yes, we set to tv in some test
<greyback> aha in fullscreen
<greyback> ok.
<greyback> Symptom of not having safe dconf-reset
<greyback> it's on my list :(
<greyback> I'll get to it after FF
<greyback> tsdgeos: ok thanks, those tests pass now
<tsdgeos> goodie :-)
 * greyback hugs grooveshark, 2 old favourite songs played in a row
<tsdgeos> greyback: i've pushed the change to use copy_from_sut anyway
<tsdgeos> greyback: do you think we could merge the rtl into -shell soon-ish? Anything else you find missing?
<greyback> tsdgeos: no I'm pretty happy with it
<tsdgeos> nice
<greyback> tsdgeos: bzr getting a little confused tho :) https://pastebin.canonical.com/59489/
<tsdgeos> ah sorry
<tsdgeos> i repushed to get a nicer history
<tsdgeos> repushed == overwrote history
<tsdgeos> don't know what this means for your local copy
<greyback> ok, I think I can force it, no biggie
<tsdgeos> bzr pull --overwrite ?
<greyback> yep, thank you
<tsdgeos> greyback: launchpad only auto merges stuff to unity-2d but not to unity-2d-shell ?
<nuthinking> didrocks: hi
<greyback> didrocks: ^^  tarmac automerges every MR, not just to the trunk, but branch into other branches?
<didrocks> nuthinking: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1ILTJDiDCd25Npt2AmgzF8aOnZZECxTfM0hvsbWT2BxA/edit?hl=en_US, section 2.2, the first image should have "appearance", isn't it?
<didrocks> not user interface in the breadcrumb
<nuthinking> didrocks: yep
<didrocks> greyback: no, it's only right now when you target trunk, we can handle other, but w decided with Tim that it's easier that way (as we are not sure that branches merged into other branches should pass make check)
<didrocks> nuthinking: ok, thanks for confirming!
<tsdgeos> greyback: so what do we do with https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_launcher_dash_focus_loss/+merge/91628 then? Merge it manually?
<didrocks> nuthinking: all changes are implemented g-c-c side
<nuthinking> nuthinking: who should I hassle for pixel perfect layout?
<greyback> didrocks: ok, thanks for clarifying!
<didrocks> greyback: yw :)
<greyback> tsdgeos: yes, I promote you to human-tarmac privileges! :)
<greyback> just for shell, if you touch trunk didrocks will be after you :P
<tsdgeos> greyback: so basically just merge by hand? I see there are some commits there that say "Committer: Tarmac" like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell/revision/951
<didrocks> you don't want to try :)
<didrocks> even *consider* :p
<greyback> tsdgeos: now I'm confused again.
<tsdgeos> i'm sorry
<tsdgeos> i am too :D
<tsdgeos> greyback: maybe Saviq runs his own tarmac?
<tsdgeos> didrocks: is that ↑ possible?
<greyback> tsdgeos: we've couple of commits waiting in queue for hours now. So it's not the usual tarmac working.
<didrocks> tsdgeos: yeah, seems so
<didrocks> not my tarmac :)
<didrocks> my committer is unity merger
<greyback> tsdgeos: you can push manually so
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i will
<gord> mhr3, hey, so one thing i totally wanted in the lenses this cycle but completely forgot about, did we do it anyway by any chance? It was add lens specific default file icons - so music lens has their own one, file lens, app lens and so on
<mhr3> gord, as in lens would specify what icon to use if one can't be loaded / isn't set?
<gord> mhr3, yeah
<gord> right now we just the default file icon everywhere
<mhr3> gord, it surely makes sense
<mhr3> we could just add a key to the .lens file
<mhr3> i dont think it really needs to be exported on the bus
<gord> mhr3, +1
<gord> do it!
<davidcalle> mhr3, gord, it would be a huge API win :)
<mhr3> gord, a bug pls :)
<mhr3> davidcalle, you mean no api is a huge api win? :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, hehe. Almost.
<tsdgeos> greyback: Kaleo has found that in unity-2d-shell Super + Esc does not hide the Launcher immediately and regular unity-2d does, but i have found that the unity-2d-shell behaviour is the same one that unity3d has, so do we consider it a bug or a feature? :D
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: well, we need to figure out if it's reliable, ie. if we did that on purpose
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: yes, it's on purpose, once forcing the visibility of the launcher ends (i.e. because the dash was open) we add a one second delay before hiding the launcher
<greyback> tsdgeos: hmm, can you check that focus returns to the front application too while you're at it (in shell)?
<tsdgeos> greyback: doing what?
<tsdgeos> greyback: i mean which key combo
<greyback> tsdgeos: super + escape
<tsdgeos> greyback: it should, we have a test for that :D
<greyback> oh wait, never mind
<tsdgeos> and it passes
<tsdgeos> or  did at least
<mhall119> mhr3: did you see the email that just came in on canonical-tech?
<greyback> yep ok, that's something I remembered from a little while back. Glad it's fixed
<mhr3> mhall119, nope, let me check
<greyback> tsdgeos: I see no point in spending time emulating the broken unity-2d behaviour. Consider it a fix in shell. (but would be good to have the behaviour verified by design)
<mhr3> mhall119, oh that's good :)
<tsdgeos> greyback: okidoki
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: JohnLea tells me in Unity 3D 11.10, the launcher disappears immediately upon dismissing the dash by pressing the super key
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: not in the one i have installed
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: from the PPA?
<tsdgeos> which tbh is not pure 11.10 but something newer
<mhall119> mhr3: got a fix for that?
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: 5.0.0~+bzr1825ubuntu0+611 no idea where that come from
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: so, in any case, JohnLea says that the launcher should disappear immediately
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: EOD'ing now, i can fix the hiding easily tomorrow, i'm not that confident about the mumble shortcut eatiing thing, but hope it won't be difficult either
<tsdgeos> greyback: don't forget to review those MR! ;-)
<greyback> gah, just missed him
<mhr3> mhall119, fix? nope, we never seen such issue, i'd suggest using dee-tool to look at the models and inspect peers in the swarm, but dee-tool isn't available in 11.10 :/
<gord> mhr3, thar you go https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/927745
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 927745 in unity "UnityCore and lenses should provide default file icons" [Medium,Confirmed]
<davidcalle> mhr3, is it possible to choose the default activated options in the sources filter?
<davidcalle> ...from a scope.
<mhr3> davidcalle, i actually wanted it, but no :/
<davidcalle> Ok
<davidcalle> mhr3, thanks
<mhr3> davidcalle, shouldn't be too hard if we reaaaaaaly wanted it
<davidcalle> mhr3, nope, it's ok :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, for me at least
<utlemming> so I just updated my dual-screen monitor rig and have some feedback for the unity team...to whom would I send that?
<greyback> utlemming: well this is the right place if you've just general comments to make. More specific bugs I'd encourage you to report on Launchpad
<utlemming> well, I have a dual-screen setup and after updating Unity I now have two launchers -- one on each screen. The problem is that unless I zoom my mouse across the screen, the unity launcher will hold my mouse hostage for a few seconds. In my opinion, taking my mouse hostage makes for a poor-usabilty experience.
<mhall119> utlemming: you can change the threshold for how much 'zoom'ing is needed to avoid the capture
<utlemming> how?
<mhall119> utlemming: currently in ccsm
<mhall119> even though jcastro will kick me for suggesting it's use
<mhall119> hopefull in myUnity sooner rather than later
<utlemming> mhall119: thank you much, that made it much more usable
<bschaefer> mhr3, hey, did some testing and the trunk version of libunity doesn't return 0 results on start up now :)
<bschaefer> mhr3, thanks!
<mhr3> bschaefer, awesome :)
<bschaefer> mhr3, also mikkel switch HomeLens to uses the LensView so that was automatically fixed, so the branch should really soon
<bschaefer> should be done *
<mhr3> bschaefer, i think we're still missing how to display the no-results-hint for the homeview
<mhr3> unless i missed it in there
<bschaefer> mhr3, it is working on the branch I have up now, hmm
<mhr3> it is?
<bschaefer> because it returns to the GlobalSearchFInished
<mhr3> hmm
<bschaefer> which checks if == homesview
<bschaefer> mhr3, it doesn't have a no-results actaully
<bschaefer> so the default message gets displayed :)
<bschaefer> which is what the design says
<bschaefer> mhr3, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/91847789/max_dash.png
<mhr3> bschaefer, so you just hardcoded it into unity?
<bschaefer> well yeah the default message if there is "no-results-hint" found
<bschaefer> mhr3, I actually need to push a new change, instead of using g_strdup_printf it is now using a std::string
<bschaefer> mhr3, but I don't see why you would need to pass the default message through no-results-hint
<mhr3> bschaefer, my worry was about l10n, but unity-core doesn't have have infrastructure for that, so it's not defined in there... but kinda sucks that now both unity and 2d have to define it
<bschaefer> mhr3, ooo dam
<bschaefer> mhr3, completely slipped my mind about that, hmm
<bschaefer> mhr3, so should libunity handle if the lens doesn't provide a no-results-hint?
<mhr3> bschaefer, no
<bschaefer> mhr3, how would the default message get past by an arbitrary lens that doesn't come with a no-results-hint?
<bschaefer> mhr3, that is why I had hard coded that in
<mhr3> bschaefer, maybe the lens wanted to not show anything? :)
<bschaefer> mhr3, dammit, that better not be the case haha!
<mhr3> we shouldn't care too much really, the default lenses do they should, the other have have the possibility to do it as well, it's up to them
<bschaefer> mhr3, oo also I found something wired with the music lens
<mhr3> i hope you understood what i meant to say :P
<mhr3> i'm making it hard for people sometimes :P
<thumper> morning
<mhr3> bschaefer, so what's up with ulm?
<mhr3> hey thumper
<bschaefer> mhr3, haha, no I get it but I just figured all lenses should have a displayed message from reading the bug report haha
<bschaefer> thumper, morning
<mhr3> bschaefer, ultimately unity can force it
<bschaefer> mhr3, so since I don't have any music har har; when you type a char then delete it really fast the available for download sometimes sticks around
<mhr3> hmm does it?
<mhr3> probably a bug in the scope
<bschaefer> mhr3, should have taken a screen shot...it is kinda hard to do sometimes but when it happens it sticks around
<mhr3> i see it
<mhr3> easy to reproduce with the slow response of the web service :)
<bschaefer> mhr3, cool, was just trying it and couldnt get it to do it!
<bschaefer> mhr3, but since the message getting displayed is attached to the same layer and it changed the stack placement it screws things up
<bschaefer> mhr3, though visually it really isn't a problem unless you have no music haha
<mhr3> bschaefer, ah ,so the msg doesn't hide once the results arrive?
<bschaefer> mhr3, yeah the message gets displayed along with those available downloads
<mhr3> bschaefer, well ultimately it's a bug in the lens, it should send proper results
<mhr3> it's not doing that
<bschaefer> mhr3, yeah I started to look at the code then started learning vala haha
<bschaefer> mhr3, but overall I don't think it is the highest priority
<mhr3> should be fairly simple fix though
<bschaefer> mhr3, when I get some free time I can start digging through it again :), as vala looks fun to learn
<bschaefer> mhr3, unless it is such an easy fix you have already fixed it ;)
 * mhr3 loves vala for the native async paradigms
<mhr3> bschaefer, if you knew what you're looking for, it could be fixed probably in ~5minutes :)
<bschaefer> mhr3, haha, yeah I was just greping for search string and was trying to find the results to see where it was getting updated
<bschaefer> then I realized I didn't know vala at all so I started doing some smaller tutorials on!
<mhr3> bschaefer, but it's very much like c# if you know that
<bschaefer> mhr3, I know java, which is close to c#
<mhr3> right
<mhr3> bschaefer, but c# and vala are actually nice ;)
<bschaefer> but havn't done java in a few years even though Im tutoring in it right now haha
<bschaefer> mhr3, yeah and lambda expression!
<bschaefer> that was nice to see
<mhr3> java still doesn't do that?
<bschaefer> mhr3, they might, but im not sure
<mhr3> but who would care java anyways :P
<mhr3> care about*
<bschaefer> mhr3, exactly ;)
<bschaefer> mhr3, so Im guessing it is in the musicstore-scope.vala
<mhr3> most likely
<bschaefer> or the daemon
<mhr3> bschaefer, figured it out?
<bschaefer> mhr3, got side tracked on pushing some changes to the no results branch.
<bschaefer> mhr3, was looking at preform_search and it just doesn't seem to be getting then where there is nothing in search
<mhr3> bschaefer, the is_search_empty() return in there will be the culprit :)
<bschaefer> mhr3, ugg that makes so much sense now
<bschaefer> mhr3, I was thinking that since you hit 'q' and then delete the 'q' was getting past to the perform search
<mhr3> the whole ulm wrapper classes could use some refactoring
<bschaefer> mhr3, so I though the is_search_empty() was never returning true; but I was about to add some print statements
<mhr3> bschaefer, so basically the problem is that when the search is empty string the previous search doesn't get cancelled
<bschaefer> yeah!
<bschaefer> mhr3, that is what I realized when you said that haha
<mhr3> bschaefer, :)
<bschaefer> mhr3, so the fix is to basically remove that  check
<bschaefer> mhr3, which solves that bug on mine :)
<mhr3> bschaefer, well we want to keep the behavior that it doesn't display any results when the search is empty
<bschaefer> mhr3, hmm, would it be similar to how the banshee scope uses it?
<mhr3> not sure what you mean
<bschaefer> mhr3, well I was just looking at how the banshee-scope.vala does the perform_search
<mhr3> bschaefer, i wouldn't look there, the banshee scope isn't async
<mhr3> well it's defined as async, but does things synchrounously
<bschaefer> mhr3, because if the is_search_empty() is the problem I almost want to clear the scope
<bschaefer> since it has to stay there, so instead of return clear the scope? (not sure how to do that though)
<bschaefer> mhr3, or maybe use update_search_async
<bschaefer> (no)
<mhr3> the proper way to do it is to pass the cancellable from search-changed signal to the perform_search method
<mhr3> and then for the musicstore scope pass it to the collection.search
<mhr3> instead of the cancellable that's created inside collection.search
<mhr3> that way it'll magically start to work even with the if is_search_empty() return that's there
<bschaefer> mhr3, so update update_search_async to have another param
 * ejat how to test the HUD .. 
<mhr3> bschaefer, yea, and pass it all the way down to perform_search
<bschaefer> mhr3, ok yeah, then the collections is down in perfom_search
<mhr3> right
<ejat> already install but didnt see the diff
<bschaefer> mhr3, hmm so now I have cancellable in the perform_search, so now Ill have to change the collection.search to accept the new cancellable?
<mhr3> yep
<mhr3> you'll see that the scope already uses one, so just replace it with that one then
<bschaefer> mhr3, just found the collection class haha, nice.
<bschaefer> mhr3, yeah, I had to edit the banshee-scope since both of them use the perform_search which as an extra param now
<bschaefer> do variables gets shadowed in vala? or should I just remove this line "private Cancellable? cancellable;"
<bschaefer> mhr3, nevermind Im removing it
<bschaefer> mhr3, hmm now the musicstore doesn't return any results
<mhr3> you probably forgot something :)
<mhr3> pastebin the diff?
<bschaefer> mhr3, i just pushed a branch, and Ill commit the changes
<bschaefer> in a second
<bschaefer> mhr3, https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity-lens-music/cancellable-search
<bschaefer> mhr3, well I have it getting results but it seems to be returning 0 results to unity so the message appears!
<mhr3> bschaefer, you dont cancel the cancellable yourself, that's what's wrong
<mhr3> i mean... you shouldn't
<bschaefer> o, so I should remove if != NULL then just pass cancellable on through
<bschaefer> mhr3, worked :)
<bschaefer> mhr3, thanks for spending time and helping me through that!
<mhr3> bschaefer, np, clean it up and mp it ;)
<bschaefer> mhr3, I also pushed the new changes to the branch.
<bschaefer> mhr3, One more question in musicstore-collection.vala where it sets cancellable = null; seems pointless now
<bschaefer> mhr3, and removing it doens't change anything so im going to remove it. Just wanted to double check with you!
<bschaefer> mhr3, near line 92
<mhr3> bschaefer, yep, that's what i mean by cleaning it up :)
<bschaefer> mhr3, haha, ok I think it is all cleaned up! One more push then ill mp it!
<bschaefer> mhr3, https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity-lens-music/cancellable-search/+merge/91728
<bschaefer> mhr3, that was fun, now hopefully if there are problems with the lenses I don't have to keep buging you as much ;)
<mhr3> bschaefer, awesome, will review it tomorrow :)
<bschaefer> mhr3, sweet thanks! Have a good night :). Hope I didn't keep you up to late
<mhr3> dont worry, you're not the only one :)
<bschaefer> mhr3, haha
<bschaefer> thumper, ping
<thumper> hi bschaefer
<bschaefer> thumper, hey, so I wanted to update you on last week and things to go this week
<thumper> sure
<bschaefer> thumper, got the alt + f1 bug finished and reviewed and is now in trunk
<thumper> yep, saw that
<bschaefer> thumper, also have been looking into the ibus bug which I will be doing this week also
<thumper> yep, thanks
<thumper> ibus is super important
<bschaefer> thumper, and got jay to help with the finishing touches on the no-results branch so that should be ready for merge with the unfreeze
<thumper> we are unfozen
<thumper> so we should be good to go
<bschaefer> thumper, yeah! the ibus is my number 1 priority this week!
<bschaefer> thumper, o dam well Ill want to review it some more to make sure it is done then propose it
<bschaefer> thumper, also was going to get jay to help me finish that top panel bug that we put on hold
<thumper> cool
 * thumper jumps on a call
<bschaefer> thumper, alright, that was the end also so perfect! Back to work :)
 * thumper waves at bschaefer
<TheMuso> grrr hud pop with alt is too sensative.
<TheMuso> popup
<Freddi> I have a question about the Unity appmenu
<Freddi> I want to add the appmenu to an application that is not written in one of the supported toolkits. Thus the menu is not autonmatically extracted from the toolkit.
<Freddi> I want to write a python script as a bridge between that application and Dbus. I assume I have to add the menu structure as a Dbusmenu.
<Freddi> I didn't find enough documentation about the appmenu on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationMenu
#ubuntu-unity 2012-02-07
<Freddi> But I found how to create a Dbusmenu on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI#Python_Example Unfortunately they attach it to a unity quicklist. I assume there is a similar way to add the Dbusmenu to the appmenu?
<thumper> hi Freddi
<thumper> Freddi: ted is probably the person who could help most
<thumper> Freddi: unfortunately he is done for the day
<Freddi> Ok, so I can reach him tomorrow?
<thumper> should be able to, he works US mountain time UTC-7 (I think)
<Freddi> thanks!
<thumper> np
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, ping. Have a question about StaticText and StaticCairoText
<bschaefer> thumper, hey, if you have some time could you look at this branch that should be ready for merge now!
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/fix-711199/+merge/89192
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: ping
<bschaefer> hey jaytaoko
<thumper> bschaefer: reviewed
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, so when I tried using StaticText it was not working correctly; and also giving some weird behavior
<bschaefer> thumper, thanks, is there anything you see that I should change with it?
<bschaefer> thumper, nevermind see it now!
<thumper> :)
<bschaefer> thumper, what do you mean by normal result view?
<thumper> the grid results
<thumper> I couldn't see anywhere where you maked the other view inactive
<thumper> what happens there?
<bschaefer> thumper, hmm, do you mean with the use of active_lens_view?
<thumper> maybe...
<bschaefer> thumper, that was a global I was using, it get set else where when the lens gets chagned
<thumper> bschaefer: so if it isn't there, nothing shows?
<bschaefer> thumper, each view has its own lens, and when it isn't the active lens I don't wouldn't think anything would get active in it
<bschaefer> thumper, each lens remembers its state though, so when I type "abc" in the music lens then leave and come back it remembers that state
 * thumper nods
<bschaefer> thumper, so I don't think I have to set anything as inactive since that should have already been the case
<thumper> and it works?
<thumper> :)
<bschaefer> thumper, as I only changed what happens when the on_search_finished signal gets emited()
<bschaefer> and yes :)
<bschaefer> I should make a small clip
<thumper> ok, just the style changes then :)
<bschaefer> thumper, also will change to use sstream
<bschaefer> thumper, there are a few screen shots on the bug report ill make a small clip to put of there to demo it
<bschaefer> thumper, also fixed a bug in the music lens with the help of mhr3 which was causing some problems but that is gone now
<thumper> awesome
 * thumper goes on the school run
<bschaefer> thumper, have fun :)
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, hey, I have also been looking at the IMContext, and the ibus is not connecting with the ibus-daemon when i gets created
<bschaefer> which is weird, but that is something im looking at now
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: sorry, I have to go but I will be back later
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, no worries, I need to dig some more :)
<TheMuso> Could a unity dev with review powers please bless lp:~themuso/unity/fix-launcher-accessible-focus? njpatel approved it, but it hasn't been marked as approved, and I'd like to get it into trunk... It restores accessibility to the launcher.
<solclaimjak> I just tried to install unity 5.2 and it doesn't appear to have upgraded
<solclaimjak> how do I check to see which version i am running?
<TheMuso> solclaimjak: apt-cache policyh unity if you are comfortable with the terminal.
<TheMuso> Otherwise there is likely a way to check in software centre, but I'm not sure about how that is done, since I tend not to use that myself.
<bschaefer> TheMuso, yeah I can approve it, ill trust njpatel judgment ;)
<solclaimjak> Well, it says I am using 5.2.0 but it doesn't appear to have the changes that the sites have said it has. I will keep looking...
<solclaimjak> i think i am using unity 2d....
<solclaimjak> thanks for the help :)
<TheMuso> bschaefer: Thanks very much.
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: ping
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, hey!
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: hey
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: so you had a question about StaticText?
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, o yes, so when I changed my StaticCairoText to use StaticText it would just not work anymore!
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, so I wanted to ask you if there would be a reason for the StaticText to not like the use of SetText()
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, branch for reference; https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/fix-711199/+merge/89192
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: let me check
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, thank you!
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: does the code crash, or it just doesn't work?
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, it works fine, no warning either. What is weird is the text will only show up on the last lens
<bschaefer> since there are 4, so when I set it use StaticText the other lenses dont show a message except for 1
<bschaefer> and when that message gets set to "" like half an S is still rendered. It is slightly wired.
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, let me take some screenshots!
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: ok, I am downloading the branch. I will compile it shortly.
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, sweet, I was going to ask someone to test that soon
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, was trying to get recordmydesktop to work but nothing would render under the video! (besides my wallpaper...)
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: no worry, I am compiling
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, cool, also if you have some time we can talk about IMContext and why ibus_bus_is_connected is returning FALSE!
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, it might be pretty late for you, tomorrow all my focus is going into that
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, I lost track of time haha
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: sure, let me get the IMContext branch
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, also found this: http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/chrome/browser/chromeos/input_method/
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, you might have looked at it, but it seems to be doing something very similar to what we are trying to do
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: yeah. And it seems the only way to get into IM is to look at what others have done before. Otherwise it is hard to start it from scratch
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: ok, I am running your branch
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, yeah i know, the api is very bad...
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: i see the text message when there is no result found
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, alright, so with the StaticCairoText everything works correctly doesn't it?
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, right now it is using the StaticCairoText
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: ok, How to I use StaticText
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, you just have to change 2 lines of code
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: tell me the file name where I do the change
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, in LensView.h and LensView.cpp
<bschaefer> LensView.h change StaticCairoText to StaticText
<bschaefer> and in LensView.cpp change new StaticCairoText to new StaticText
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: I see it
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, wait it is working for you?
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: no still compiling
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, o, ops thought you ment you see it haha
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: I was talking about the StaticCairoText
<bschaefer> yeaaah
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, but good the StaticCairoText is working for you!
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: compiling with StaticText...
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, what is wired for me is the fact that the StaticText works with 1 out of the 4 lenses
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: it seems to be working fine here with StaticText
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: let me check again...
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: what I do is I type some bogus text in the search entry, and then it displays the "No result" message in the center
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, for all the lenses?
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: yes, for all lenses
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, hmm weird. Im going to recompiling nux as I pulled from trunk and it said some fonts were changed
<bschaefer> maybe thats my problem
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: the font stuff in nux as nothing to do with Unity... it is something else
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: what is your revision of Nux?
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, hmm, that is weird; let me take a screen shot of it half ass working on the music lens
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, well I just pulled from trunk and am comping it right now so im not sure.
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, in the meantime does everything look good on the no-results message to you?
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: looks fine here
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, http://imgur.com/Uan8J
<bschaefer> so that is a picture of what it looks like where there are results
<bschaefer> and you can see the sliver of the 'S' in the middle
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, and here is one of the home lens http://imgur.com/UnYOW
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, with StaticText
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: Are you on precise?
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, let me make sure everything is up to date. Nux just got done compiling and ill re compiling unity
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, while that is going, I wanted to ask you where you left off on the IMContext branch
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, and to kinda hear what your thinking/approach to this was
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: http://i.imgur.com/rzPmf.jpg this is what i get
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, Thats good! As im guessing I messed something up ;)
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: go ahead with the IM
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, so now that we can create the IMEContext I started seeing where it was failing in the code
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, which happens to be here...looks up the code online one sec
<bschaefer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/nux/nux.text-entry-dev/view/head:/Nux/InputMethodIBus.cpp#L35
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, which is pretty much saying that the ibus_ cannont connect with the ibus-daemon!
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, so now I have started looking through that chromeos src to see what is missing before that call
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: right. do we need some env setting
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, that one is used when the ibus is already working
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: also tell me if I need to have some special settings on my system
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, I will, umm I think to compile the test right now you need to include the $(IBUS_CFLAGS) in the make file
<bschaefer> which I missed doing, because that is need when you create the IMEContext
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: can you send me the line in the make file for that
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, yeah
<bschaefer> in tests/Makefile.am::128
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, put $(IBUS_CFLAGS) \
<bschaefer> and under that in TestLibs add $(IBUS_LIBS) \
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, I should just commit these changes...
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: system crash! My system has been having issues lately...
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: can you type in the makefile info again?
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, that sucks! Also just updated both unity and nux and the text still isn't show hmm
<bschaefer> <bschaefer> in tests/Makefile.am::128
<bschaefer> <bschaefer> jaytaoko, put $(IBUS_CFLAGS) \
<bschaefer> <bschaefer> and under that in TestLibs add $(IBUS_LIBS) \
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, ill be pushing those changes in a second
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, just wanted to double check it working before I push
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: ok, compiling
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, alright, just pushed the changed
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, alright, just pushed the changes
<bschaefer> took a little to compile
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: pulling
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, another idea for getting this to work would to try to figure out why ibus isn't working through XIM with TextEntry
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, also do you have ibus setup?
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: not sure, tell me how to
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, so ibus should come with unity, so on the command line type "ibus-setup"
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, let me know if it ask to start the ibus-daemon
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: it started and I see the IBus preference panel
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, cool, now go over a tab to input method
<jaytaoko> ok
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, then under select an input method select chinese and pinyin
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, then add
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: done
<bschaefer> ok now close and go the command line and hit Ctrl + Space
<bschaefer> and try typing
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, and you should start typing in chinese!
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, Ctrl + Space to leave that mode
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: ok, i type and I see chinese characters
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, cool, that is set up then! You can also switch the Input Method to XIM by right clicking the command prompt
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, right now it should be IBus, but under XIM ibus still works!
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, well it should, since your ibus daemon had already started
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: ok it is IBUS
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, switch it to X Input Method
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: so Ibus uses XIM?
<bschaefer> and see if ibus is till working
<bschaefer> well ibus works through XIM, which could be a possible fix to this bug (1 of the options)
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: yes, ibus is still working if I choose XIM
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, see the reason njpatel and I used that Env var is because the when ibus was working XIM in the Dash wasn't working
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, and it was being very weird, because XIM alone should be able to handle the ibus (I believe)
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: ok, so that is  a  bug?
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: what about gtk, it uses Ibus or XIM?
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, possibly, that was kinda a while ago and I should replicate it
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, well IBus has code for XIM, it's slightly confusing and it also has code for GTK
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, the code that gets used for XIM works correctly but when the ibus uses the gtk version it doesn't like korean text
<bschaefer> because of the env var
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: ok
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, I feel like im doing a bad job at explaining this...
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: it sure isn't easy to understand
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: Are you running the text-entry example program?
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, yeah it runs, but no ibus support. Did you comment back in the line where you create the ime?
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, yeah ibus is very confusing, im not sure why there havn't been more problems like this...
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: no, let me do that
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: wait where is that commented line?
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, under tests/text-entry-xtext.cpp::86
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: wait, you are talking about tests/text-entry-xtest.cpp
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: right
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, yeah it is where I thought you were working off
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: right, but I should turn this into and example for now rather than a test
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, so I was looking though the other code and it seems to checks if the ibus has made a connection with the daemon a few times
<bschaefer> ibus_controller.cc:877:    ibus_init();
<bschaefer> ibus_engine_controller.cc:123:    ibus_init();
<bschaefer> ibus_ui_controller.cc:126:    ibus_init();
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, which that init according to the api and some comments I saw is what gets ibus setup to make a connection
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, for reference: src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/chrome/browser/chromeos/input_method
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: looking
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, because I swear if we can get the ibus to successfully to connect I dont see why It wouldn't work
<bschaefer> as you have all the other signals all set up
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, I wonder if we need to also set up an ibus_config
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: can you go on mumble or skype?
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, don't have a webcam for skype but I can go on so you can talk haha
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: no need for web cam, just a microphone
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, Ill get one tomorrow, forgot that is not what is required...haha
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: no problem
<bschaefer> but I can still get on skype for now for that
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, if it helps you
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: no if you don't have a mic, we can do that another time
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: in ibus_ui_controller.cc, ConnectToIBus is initializing ibus
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, alright, yeah that would help. Ill have one tomorrow!
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: just like we do
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, yup
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, but it is also doing it in 2 other locations
<bschaefer> ibus_controller.cc:877:    ibus_init();
<bschaefer> ibus_engine_controller.cc:123:    ibus_init();
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, in those 2 locations it is doing pretty much the same thing
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, but it seems like they have to keep checking if the daemon is ready for a connection
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, this code actually has a lot of comments
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: ok in our case we only need to do it once and make sure it ibus_bus_is_connected returns true
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, yeah, but I wonder if the ibus_config has to be setup
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, GDBusConnection* ibus_connection = ibus_bus_get_connection(ibus_);
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, that line looks like more of a direct call to get the connection
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: so I checked and ibus_init is working
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: it returns a valid ibus pointer
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, so after the ibus_init and bus_ = new... the pointer isn't NULL?
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, im about to send the ibus_bus_is_connected through a while loop to see if it will ever connect...
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: yes, it is not null. You maybe right, we have to call ibus_bus_get_connection before we check ibus_bus_is_connected
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, good, and yeah Im just wondering why they keep checking 3 different times if bus_ is made and ready to go
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, and right now ibus_bus_is_connected(bus_) is always returning false...
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, which is why im thinking something is missing...I need to take a look at that smaller code example you found
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, for reference: http://code.google.com/p/google-gadgets-for-linux/source/browse/trunk/extensions/gtk_edit_element/
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: I added GDBusConnection* ibus_connection = ibus_bus_get_connection(bus_);
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: I expect to receive a message in void IBusIMEContext::OnConnected(IBusBus *bus)
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, oo, so look at ibus_ui_controller.cc ::150
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, yeah it should send a message there when it gets connected
<bschaefer> so it looks like they get the connection then make a service out of it
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, but im not really sure what the IBusPanelService is...
<jono> thumper, around?
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: how to you get to see the line numbers
<bschaefer> o I wget it so i can mess around with it in the command line
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, and grep
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: ok, I copied the file into my text editor
<jono> are there no PPA hooks for the unity-team PPA?
<jono> I can'
<jono> I can't file a bug using ubuntu-bug
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, man there is so much code to dig through...
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: true!
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, i really wish the api had more details, like I looked at the ibus_panel and it just says it is an ibus_panel haha
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, very redundant
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: yeah, it isn't helping much
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: ok, almost 2am here.
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: I will try to continue tomorrow if possible
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, yeah go to sleep, Ill dig some more but I spent a lot of time doing other stuff today
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, no worries, ill spend some more time on it and a lot more tomorrow
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: thank you very much for your help!
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: cheers
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, no worries, this is still fun (somewhat haha; when it is fixed it iwll be worth it!)
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, you too, have a good night!
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: thanks !
<jono> morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey jono
<jono> hows things?
<jono> I have been rocking the multi-monitor goodness herer
<jono> generally working well
<didrocks> I'm fine here, thanks! Quite cold in France though :)
<didrocks> ah nice! ;)
<jono> didrocks, quick q: Nick told me we can use ubuntu-bug on PPAs if there is a hook included in the PPA
<jono> do you know if this is the case?
<didrocks> jono: yeah, it will file bug upstreams only, but that won't really help us in that case, because for instance, crashes won't get retraced
<didrocks> jono: I think that we should work on a more general purpose on the crash database next cycle to support some "blessed" ppas as we are going more and more to the ppa direction
<didrocks> (or using the -proposed pocket)
<jono> right
<jono> if we are moving more and more to proposed, this seems like a natural next step
<didrocks> indeed :)
<didrocks> that's why I didn't installed the hook, as the most valuable info from the ppa are the crashes
<didrocks> crashes*
<jono> right
<didrocks> for the rest, the testing tool should cover the regressions :)
<jono> cool
<jono> btw, do you know if notify-osd bubbles should appear on both monitors?
<didrocks> jono: I think design planned that was two cycles already, but nobody in dx is maintaining the osd notification
<jono> right, I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/928095 and unfortunately it kind of means that I miss almost all the bubbles
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 928095 in unity "Notification bubbles don't appear on all monitors" [Undecided,New]
<bschaefer> mhr3, hey, pushed new changes :)
<bschaefer> mhr3, should have question that since max_results had a default value!!
<mhr3> bschaefer, great :)
<bschaefer> mhr3, also, if you get a chance could you look over my no-results branch? I fixed thumpers problems, but the more people who look at the better :)
<mhr3> bschaefer, yea, sure i'll give it a go
<bschaefer> mhr3, since you worked on the no-results-hint, https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/fix-711199
<bschaefer> mhr3, thanks, I kept the hardcoded string in there but I will have a talk with thumper about it
<bschaefer> mhr3, Ill owe you a lot of beer by the next uds at this rate haha
<tsdgeos> greyback: screeinfo warning fixed
<greyback> tsdgeos: ok, approving (and morning!)
<tsdgeos> greyback: morning :-)
<greyback> tsdgeos: you see my message on https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d_panel-newbuttons/+merge/91442
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> saw that
<greyback> ok, just thought I'd annoy you a little more :)
<tsdgeos> greyback: which shortcut keys do you have associated for mumble-speak shortcut?
<greyback> tsdgeos: ctrl+shift
<tsdgeos> greyback: can you try this? close mumble, kill all your unity-2d-launcher, start mumble, start unity-2d-launcher, check if your ctrl+shift shortcut works
<greyback> tsdgeos: launcher or shell? Or does it matter
<tsdgeos> greyback: well, Kaleo complained that failed on shell and we should fix it before merging, but i can reproduce it too with launcher, so please try with launcher to see if it's a bug we introduced with shell or was already there
<greyback> tsdgeos: ok, trying..
<greyback> tsdgeos: yep, I reproduce here too
<tsdgeos> greyback: ok, thanks, will open a bug against unity-2d and remove it from the stack of things to fix in -shell before merging
<greyback> tsdgeos: ok. Mumble isn't receiving any keystrokes afaics. Possibly a Mumble bug (shock!)
<tsdgeos> greyback: maybe
<tsdgeos> you have to kill it and start it again
<tsdgeos> then it works
<greyback> tsdgeos: but report against 2d for now, we'll deal with it later
<greyback> tsdgeos: got time for a quick mumble?
<tsdgeos> greyback: sure
<greyback> tsdgeos: screeninfo-refactor approved
<tsdgeos> yay
<kaleo> greyback: yay :)
<snadge> why does the volume control have a light grey background now? :p
<kaleo> snadge: good question, Cimi?
<kaleo> Cimi: 11:19 < snadge> why does the volume control have a light grey background now? :p
<Cimi> Kaleo, bug in ido
<Kaleo> Cimi: cheers
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: the mumble bug affects regular unity-2d too so together with greyback we agreed it doesn't make sense to delay shell merging because of that
<greyback> tsdgeos: can you confirm that https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d_test_alt_f2_esc_alt_f2/+merge/91660 is for merging in trunk, and not shell?
<tsdgeos> greyback: yes, that's the test, we make it go to trunk and then merge it to shell, no?
<greyback> tsdgeos: yep, just wanted to check
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: agreed
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: any idea since when?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: do we have a bug report?
<tsdgeos> nope & nope
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: rev 893 seems like a good candidate for being the culprit
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: and it's not
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: bisecting
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: oki
<tsdgeos> greyback: fixed conflicts on screeinfo again https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/refactor-screeninfo/+merge/91471 approve please?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: raaah, I reverted up to rev 800 and still no luck..
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: you sure it's not been broken "forever" ?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: pretty sure as I was using mumble everyday :)
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: and starting unity-2d-launcher while mumble was on?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: good point
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: right, you are correct
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: with any revision, mumble does not break if the launcher was started before mumble
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: and with any revision, in the opposite order, it breaks
<tsdgeos> yeah :/
<tsdgeos> might even be a mumble bug
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: so, it's problematic if Unity crashes when mumble is running
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: otherwise, no big deal
<tsdgeos> true
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: let's report the bug and forget about it
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: priority medium I would say
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> will do in a sec
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: thanks!
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: doing another round of quick testing on shell I spotted one issue
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: the dash maximise button is still at the bottom right corner :(
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: shoot
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I'm figuring out why with nerochiaro
<tsdgeos> dash maximise button?
<tsdgeos> you mean the one that shows in the panel?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: the one button that maximises the dash; it used to be at the bottom right corner of the dash and was moved to the panel
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: but in the shell branch, we have both..
<tsdgeos> ahhh
<apw> do i expect selecting an album in the music lense will start that music playing, rather than just opening banshee and doing nothing ?  (precise)
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: do i remove it? or wait for nerochiaro's answer?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: wait a minute
<greyback> MacSlow: ping
<MacSlow> greyback, what's up?
<greyback> MacSlow: just something small about the filter-compact stuff. I just want to check with you that it is the lens which chooses for checkboxes to be compact or not
<MacSlow> greyback, yes
<greyback> MacSlow: ok I thought so, thanks.
<greyback> The Documents lens needs to have the "Last Modified" checkboxes as compact
<greyback> I'll try to get that done
<MacSlow> greyback, I only ever heard that the music-lens was the only one to use the compact / 3-column layout
<greyback> MacSlow: that's all, thank you
<MacSlow> greyback, but my last update on that is from the rally in Budapest... so
<greyback> MacSlow: sure. I'm just comparing with mockups. We had a hack in Unity2D for this, and we applied it also for LastModified, hence I noticed.
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: ok, the conclusion is that we need to revert 958 in -shell
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: ok, want me to do that?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: sure
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: so the issues are:
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: the 1 pixel rectangle on the left
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: the lack of shadow for the dash bottom right corner in composited mode
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: a more proper solution is to check for composited/non composited mode in InputShapeManager
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: and do ShapeInput or ShapeBounding depending on the case
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: and r958 reversion
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: about the 1 pixel rectangle on the left in non composited mode, i'm not sure it's worth fixing
<tsdgeos> greyback is working on something xfixes based to detect the mouse "pushing" into the launcher
<tsdgeos> so any work we do now on that will be "lost time"
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: understood
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: what about the maximize button on lower left part?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I am taking care of it
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: nice
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: but first we are reverting 948 as well
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: and fixing it properly
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: would you like to implement what I described above?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: if so, do you need more details?
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: you mean 958
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: if so, mumble?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: right
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I mean, 958 and 948 are being reverted :)
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: yeah i'm on that, i think i have understood all you meant, you'll have a MR in a moment
<Kaleo> tsdgeos:  brillian
<Kaleo> t
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: why 948?
<tsdgeos> ah, that's the maximize stuff
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> you doing that
<tsdgeos> and i'm doing 958
<tsdgeos> confused for a second
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: right :)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: numbers are confusing
<tsdgeos> wops
<tsdgeos> we broke isCompositingManagerRunningChanged when merging Saviq's stuff
<tsdgeos> damnit
<tsdgeos> actually no
<tsdgeos> we didn't, was already broken :D
<tsdgeos> we had the signal but was never emitted
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: basically this https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_shape_bounding_shape_input/+merge/91815 ?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: yep, something like that :)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I don't think Qt is able to tell us when a compositing manager started or stopped
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: yeah looked for that and Qt doesn't have info for that
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: quick question
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: yep?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: with trunk, the maximise button in the panel when the dash is up, is it enabled for you?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: can you click it?
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: non-shell, right?
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: i can click it but somehow it does not maximize
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: non shell
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: erk
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: actually no, it works
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: ah?
<tsdgeos> i was using a wrong combination
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: ok
<tsdgeos> yes, i can click it correctly
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: doesn't work there
<tsdgeos> ?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: nope :(
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I am trying to figure out what I am doing wrong
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: do you have the formfactor set to desktop?
<tsdgeos> do the buttons show or not show at all?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: they show, formFactor is desktop
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: have you checked you are running the correct unity-2d-places and not the system autostarted one? that was the problem i had
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: yep
<mgedmin> wheee
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: and I experience the issue with both trunk and the daily build
<mgedmin> right-clicked on a launcher icon somehow that triggered the bug where the popup menu ignores all events
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: weird
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: right
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: sorry, I had the wrong formFactor
<tsdgeos> ok, better that than something else :-)
<mgedmin> I think that was https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/919194
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 919194 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity launcher menus get stuck if opened during workspace transition" [Medium,Incomplete]
<Debolaz> The new HUD stuff looks quite neat. Can I safely install the current Unity from PPA without it butching up the system in some way?
<greyback> tsdgeos: hey, can you please try running the visual tests in the panel (for the new assets) - it fails on me.
<tsdgeos> greyback: do they?
<tsdgeos> i ran then
<tsdgeos> failed and then fixed them
<tsdgeos> greyback: which error do you get?
<greyback> tsdgeos: hmm, fail on me  with: https://pastebin.canonical.com/59599/
<tsdgeos> that's the first one, right?
<greyback> only one actually
<greyback> which is odd
<tsdgeos> greyback: did you check that the buttons actaully showed? remember we have that bug (with the old code too) that buttons sometimes don't show
<greyback> tsdgeos: I'm watching, they show
<tsdgeos> runs fine here
<tsdgeos> greyback: i'm wondering, can the color of the panel be changed? my captures include part of the background
<greyback> tsdgeos: hmm, will look. Am digging now
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: the maximise button at the bottom right is now removed; nerochiaro did a live review
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: cool, pushed to the repo already? Are you approving my 1 line fix for the shape thing?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I'm looking at it now
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: i don't understand at all what you guys did with reverting r948, but looks wrong
<tsdgeos> we have some code that says
<tsdgeos> d->m_activeWindowIsDash = qstrcmp(name, "unity-2d-places") == 0;
<tsdgeos> ?
<tsdgeos> or you are doing new code that still needs to be merged?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: indeed, there is new code that will redo the same
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: (but better)
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok :-)
<kklimonda> hmm, are there some known issues with running unity 5.2 under virtualbox? It doesn't seem to refresh itself
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: hmm, the spread won't come up anymore
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: it seems unrelated to your MR though
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: doing what? pressing on the launcher button?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: yep and trying super+s too
<tsdgeos> works here
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: :)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I'll try again
<didrocks> greyback: hey :)
<didrocks> greyback: I'll do a small unity-2d update today
<didrocks> greyback: with "lock launcher" being the default
<didrocks> let me look at the code, sholdn't be hard to change that :)
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: though i can see a few problems with intellihide and spread
<tsdgeos> :-/
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: :(
<tsdgeos> adding them to the sketchpad
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/201404/ doesn't look good
<greyback> didrocks: ok cool, let me know if you need a hand
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: not cool
<didrocks> greyback: I made a merge proposal, seems to only be the gsetting key to change
<greyback> tsdgeos: you're missing some verification images, namely the *_over.png images
<greyback> didrocks: ok cool
<tsdgeos> greyback: what might very well be :D
<greyback> didrocks: we're still missing the corner-reveal function. I'll poke you when it's ready
<didrocks> greyback: well, right now, you are even with -3d on that :)
<tsdgeos> greyback: they are there now
<didrocks> greyback: but yeah please, poke me! :)
<Kaleo> greyback: what's the corner reveal?
<greyback> didrocks: will do
<greyback> Kaleo: launcher reveals if cursor put in top left corner
<greyback> we used to have it with the old homebutton in the panel I believe
<greyback> tsdgeos: good now, thanks!
<tsdgeos> sorry for forgetting :_/
<greyback> no biggie
<Kaleo> greyback: yes, but it was long dropped by design
<Kaleo> greyback: is it something we care about now?
<greyback> Kaleo: it's in the gnome-settings spec, so yes
<sbte> I'm currently trying to fix memory leaks and other valgrind warnings to help make unity better, but I was wondering if I should submit the fixes one at a time, or all at the same time. And if so in separate commits or in one commit?
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: r943 broke the connects, having a look why
<gord> sbte, more commits make for a better revision history, generally it makes sense to have more submissions too, so if there is a problem with fix a, it does not block fix b from landing
<sbte> gord, ok, thanks
<gord> sbte, give me a ping if you have anything waiting, memory leak fixes are always good to get in :)
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: or maybe not :D
<sbte> gord, I'm submitting one now for bamf
<gord> niice
<sbte> gord, https://code.launchpad.net/~sbte/bamf/fix-memory-leak/+merge/91869
<sbte> I'm still all new to this, so just tell me when I'm doing something wrong :P
<gord> have assigned the relevant person, you should get spam from launchpad when they do the review :)
<tsdgeos> actually it's r942 that broke it
<sbte> gord, thanks
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: ah ah
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: don't see anything obviously wrong there at first glance, having a deeper look
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: ok
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I approved the shpaing
<Kaleo> shaping*
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: oki
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: let's catch up on mumble in 10 minutes
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: ok
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: this fixes those bad connects for me https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_fix_spread_connects/+merge/91872
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: in mumble in a sec
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: still there?
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: doh
<tsdgeos> i was speaking :D
<tsdgeos> wait
<tsdgeos> i started the launcher
<tsdgeos> and thus it broke the shortcut
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: one sec
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: ok
<Kaleo> unity-2d-spread: [WARNING] file:///home/kaleo/Projects/upicek/unity-2d//spread/Workspaces.qml:214: Error: Cannot assign [undefined] to int
<Kaleo> unity-2d-spread: [WARNING] file:///home/kaleo/Projects/upicek/unity-2d//spread/Workspaces.qml:214: Error: Cannot assign [undefined] to int
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: luckily the activeWindow thing is not used at all, so i just killed it from the QML
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: tomorrow i'll tackle the other one
<mhr3> greyback, anyone from 2d working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/711199 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 711199 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash - No message displayed when no results are returned in the Dash" [Medium,In progress]
<greyback> mhr3: not right now, no
<mhr3> greyback, it's on its way to 5.4, so if you have a free slot.. :)
<greyback> mhr3: you're welcome to try :)
<mhr3> greyback, you made that sound like non-achievable task by mere mortals :P
<mhr3> so i'll rather pass
<greyback> mhr3: lol
<greyback> excuses excuses
<greyback> it's on the list, but we've plenty to do before FF
<mhr3> yea, i can imagine
<mhall119> some nice UX/DX praise here for you guys: http://www.itworld.com/it-managementstrategy/247574/will-unity-win-battle-linux-desktop
<mhall119> well-deserved too, I might add
<seb128> didrocks, can we get https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/916879 on a blocker list?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 916879 in unity (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in unity::switcher::SwitcherController::CompareSwitcherItemsPriority()" [Critical,Confirmed]
<didrocks> seb128: yep, adding, thanks!
<seb128> if it's not yet, it's quite busy in comments and duplicates
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> DBO, ^ could you look at this bug? switcher suggests your code ;-)
<DBO> looking
<seb128> DBO, thanks
<majsterkoo> Hi, I have one question... Why Ubuntu (Unity) dev team don´t integrate utility to easy change Unity theme?
<lucas_> Hi, "Not getting an answer? Post on the https://launchpad.net/~ayatana-dev mailing list"    this link is broken. Where can I find the current unity-dev mailing list?
<lucas_> ok, found it.
<vanRijn> re, all
<vanRijn> are there programmatic ways to disable Unity (the left hand side launcher, the menu relocation to the top of the screen, and the titlebar going away when the window is maximized)? If we're in Ubuntu Unity 3D DE, there's a CCSM checkbox that turns these things off, but I can't find where the back end value for that is actually stored.
<vanRijn> and if we're in Ubuntu Unity 2D DE, I don't see any way of disabling these things
<vanRijn> anyone?
<vanRijn> also, the ayatana-dev mailing list URL in the /topic is broken
<greyback> vanRijn: using unity2d, you'll need to replace the ubuntu-2d.session file with something that you want.
<greyback> it is there that the panel & launcher are defined to be required for login
<vanRijn> greyback: is there a way to disable it temporarily and turn it back on?
<greyback> vanRijn: well, you can kill the panel & launcher, they're apps
<greyback> gnome-session will restart them, but that can be stopped by looking to their .desktop files
<greyback> or just kill it, wait for restart, then kill again. gnome-session gets the message then
<vanRijn> greyback: I'm guessing the best way to talk about this would be to email a dev list somewhere (could you point me to which one I should use please?), but I'm working for VMware and we'd like our VMware Unity mode (where we show VM windows as discrete host windows instead of just showing the entire VM desktop) to play nicely with Ubuntu Unity and there's some challenges we're not sure how to
<vanRijn>  approach
<vanRijn> greyback: oh, gnome-session won't try to restart things if you kill them more than once?
<greyback> vanRijn: yep :)
<greyback> but not a great solution for you
<vanRijn> yeah, not really
<vanRijn> greyback: is there an official ubuntu-dev mailing list somewhere that I should bring this up on?
<greyback> vanRijn: unity-dev@lists.launchpad.net should be good place
<vanRijn> greyback: okay, thanks. I can't seem to get launchpad to let me even go to the unity-dev page. grr
<vanRijn> it should be http://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana-dev shouldn't it?
<vanRijn> er.. unity-dev.. but I can't get to ayatana-dev either
<vanRijn> ooh, there we go. *sigh*
<greyback> ?
<vanRijn> http://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana-dev doesn't work at all (nor does https://launchpad.net/~ayatana-dev for me), but http://lists.launchpad.net/unity-dev does
<greyback> ah ok
<greyback> good luck!
<vanRijn> thanks. =:)
<krnekhelesh> hi, i have a question
<krnekhelesh> do you guys get a 1.5 sec lag when you use alt-tab?
<krnekhelesh> there is a bug report regarding this at https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/928339
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 928339 in unity "'alt+tab' menu has a 1.5 sec of latency" [Undecided,New]
<krnekhelesh> would appreciate if you can confirm this?
<krnekhelesh> anybody?
<JanC> krnekhelesh: not sure you are seeing the same as I do, but I commented on the bug...
<JanC> (I should set up one of my systems with "precise" really..
<JanC> krnekhelesh: does the 1.5 sec happen always, or only after some time?
<krnekhelesh> JanC, I am not having the trouble, the original reporter does
<JanC> krnekhelesh: hm, okay, I'll ask that question in the bug report then...
<krnekhelesh> JanC, i just read your comment
<krnekhelesh> and I haven't noticed the lag, although I will now try to see if that happens when I leave my computer on for a long time
<JanC> my desktop tends to be "up" for weeks
<krnekhelesh> oh, wow!
<JanC> actually, I have to reboot or login/logout more often than I really want because of this sort of issues...
<krnekhelesh> anyways, i have marked the bug as incomplete so he should reply back
<krnekhelesh> JanC, then the issue u face, isn't a bug to be addressed by the unity team?
<JanC> somehow, I wish Compiz would revert back to the old C codebase, as it was way more stable than the new C++ codebase...
<JanC> OTOH, the C++ might be easier to extend/maintain, duno
<krnekhelesh> oh yeah, I hate compiz  because of its instability
<JanC> I never liked C++, but I won't argue against it for a project I don't contribute to  ;)
<krnekhelesh> true
<krnekhelesh> i really like how Precise is coming along...small minor things getting fixed, the attention to detail
<krnekhelesh> Unity is also really stable
<krnekhelesh> I am actually using 12.04 as my production pc at the moment.
<JanC> krnekhelesh: seems like the reporter mentions this is new to unity 5.2 though
<krnekhelesh> JanC, i will test it
<krnekhelesh> i have not noticed anything yet until now
<mhall119> thumper: ping
<bschaefer> mhr3, hey, thanks for reviewing my branch. I have a question about your last comment, about how the lens might take time to update
<bschaefer> mhr3, so when it might be taking time to get results will it be returning 0 to OnSearchFinished even when it is still searching?
<mhr3> bschaefer, no, searchfinished will only fire once the search finishes
<mhr3> but that might be between 1microsecond and infinity :P
<bschaefer> mhr3, hmm, so I can only think that the message will display if you say delete the entire search string and it is waiting for the results to update
<mhr3> yes, that would be one way to trigger that
<bschaefer> mhr3, the musicstore scope updates a little slow and the message doesn't get displayed until there no results get returned
<mhr3> bschaefer, the problem is when the message is already displayed and you start new search
<bschaefer> mhr3, aaaa I see haha
<bschaefer> mhr3, that is slightly annoying, thanks for the suggestions Ill have to look into that now
<mhr3> bschaefer, making it perfect requires sometimes "interesting" solutions :)
<mhr3> another thing that can happen is that when there's a misbehaving lens the searchfinished will never get emitted
<bschaefer> mhr3, yeah, perfection always seems to grow at an exponential rate!
<mhr3> so it can still happen that the dash won't display anything... but there's not much we can about that
<bschaefer> mhr3, hmm that could be a problem, yeah...
<mhr3> we actually shouldn't, that will kick the devs to fix the lens :)
<bschaefer> mhr3, haha! Yeah, but being safe is never bad :) (if you can be)
<mhr3> sure
<mhr3> that why i want the timer at least
<bschaefer> mhr3, but I don't see a simple solution for a signal not getting fired. Yeah Ill start looking into how that works,
<mhr3> search taking long is pretty real issue as opposed to misbehaving lenses
<mhr3> bschaefer, as i said, you need to fire a timer when the search starts and if the message is shown and the timer gets called just hide the message
<mhr3> that way it shouldn't cause flicker and should work fine
<bschaefer> mhr3, alright, sounds simple :)
<bschaefer> and fun to do
<mhr3> timers are never simple :P
<mhr3> they create quite a lot of new code paths
<bschaefer> mhr3, similar to a goto it seems!
<mhr3> i'd say that goto is still more predictable and obvious
<bschaefer> mhr3, haha yeah, well hopefully it fits in well with the existing code :)
<nhaines> So are we disabling autohide by default in 12.04?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-02-08
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, hey
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: morning!
<tsdgeos> Kaleo:  morning
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: 2 MRs for you :)
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: yesterdays? you've comments there already
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: cool
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: are you ok today? :)
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: yep
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: replied to boh
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: replied to both
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: any luck with the spread?
<tsdgeos> not really
<tsdgeos> i can see it deadlocking in the dbus level
<tsdgeos> not sure why yet
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: oki
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: if we get that done then the last issue is some RTL issues
<tsdgeos> like?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: for the gestures I am a bit blocked since geis is broken in oneiric
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: but I will 'borrow' oSoMoN's laptop :)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: - RTL when launcher's hide mode is set to 0 is broken
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I put it in the sketchpad
<tsdgeos> there is no test for that
<tsdgeos> hence i did not fix it :D
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: lol :)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: nice thought
<mhr3> greyback, wake up before call! :)
<greyback> mhr3: I've been awake for hours!
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: we especially care because the hide mode is going to be set by default to 0 in precise
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/unity-2d/fix_dash_width_always_visible_launcher/+merge/91968 <-- new comment
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: you mean in the same qml file?
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: yep
<tsdgeos> changing them will probably even fix RTL for you
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: yeah, I know
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: but I wanted to focus on one issue at a time
<mhr3> greyback, oh, so you just came back from party? ;)
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: ok
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: and you are the expert on RTL now :)
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: can approve it then if you prefer
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: yes
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: one fix at a time :)
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: well, to me the fix would be "don't use wrong availableGeometry" ;-)
<tsdgeos> but fair enough
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I think like a user
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: (trying to anyway)
<greyback> mhr3: cheeky monkey
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I'll leave the RTL to you if you don't mind :)
<tsdgeos> sure
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: also I think updateShellPosition has a bug regarding RTL
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: meaning, it also plays a part
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: why?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: because in my tests the position of the shell in RTL was incorrect
<dyams> JohnLea: ping
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: what you mean by "incorrect"?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: the launcher was not on the far right
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: but shifted on the left by its size
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: that's actually what the bug I wrote is
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: that's the x: binding in Shell.qml
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: "broken"
<tsdgeos> for the launcherloader
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: but you'll see :)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: finally, I also made the list of files that need reviewing
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I have a 3000 lines diff to review
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: that is the biggest chunk of work after these fixes
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I'll get that done this morning
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: so that in the afternoon we are pretty stable
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: great
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: then it's just the last polish..
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: you don't have a multitouch device right? (macbook, etc.)
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: i do have a dell XPS touchpad, supports 2 fingers i think
<tsdgeos> no idea how to properly tell
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: not enough for me
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: the gestures I'll reimplement are 3 and 4 fingers
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I'll get somebody to review
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: it is a deadlock for sure see http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/205004/
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: they're both waiting on eachother dbus interfaces to be created
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: oh nasties
<tsdgeos> to be honest don't know an easy way to fix that
<tsdgeos> other than what i did yesterday
<tsdgeos> of not instantiating the dashclient in the spread since we don't really need it
<tsdgeos> and thus the deadlock is gone
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: ↑ any other idea?
 * tsdgeos has one, tries...
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I'm trying to think
 * tsdgeos 's idea fails
<tsdgeos> of course one solution is moving stuff to a thread
<tsdgeos> but that's going to be much more painful than i'd like
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: so, 2 questions
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: why do we block when waiting for the service to come up?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: why did not we have the same issue before (in trunk)?
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: we don't, Qt does
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: because in trunk there is no SpreadMonitor (that is the other part of the lock)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I'm getting there (thinking about it)
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: you added in r790 two FIXMEs to Launcher.qml and LauncherList.qml do you remember what you meant with them? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell/revision/790
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: lookig
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: ok, I got it
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: nice
<tsdgeos> what's your suggestion?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: from my thinking, we register the spread dbus service too early
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: we should do that just before starting the main loop
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: once we are done with everything else (especially loading the QML)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: would that work?
<tsdgeos> might work
<tsdgeos> delaying one of them
<tsdgeos> to make sure the other is loaded
<tsdgeos> can try
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: it's more like, we don't want to register our dbus service if we are not really ready to answer requests
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: hence registering our dbus service should be done as the last possible thing
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: before starting the Ãmain loop
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: if that makes sense
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> makes sense
<tsdgeos> not sure's going to help
<tsdgeos> but let's give it a try :)
<tsdgeos> i mean should help in theory
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: let's make it practice :)
<tsdgeos> i'm on it
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: my looking also uncovered the fact that we are doing IPC with oneself
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: ie. DashClient is instantiated by the shell and connects to the .. shell
<tsdgeos> i removed all the places one time
<tsdgeos> not sure we added some more
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: sure, but we don't use the dashclient ipc calls anywhere (or at some time we didn't)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: yep
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: that's good :)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I guess to be even better we should only connect to the process if it's absolutely required, ie. if one method is called or one property referenced
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: but anyway
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: one thing at a time
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: i think they are all obsolete. the webfavs work and the shortcuts work fine, so i think they can just be removed
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: the FIXMEs i mean
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: seems to work, let me try more times
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: great!
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: arg, just realized your strutmanager fix is wrong :-/
<tsdgeos> unity-2d-shell: [WARNING] QDeclarativeExpression: Expression "(function $width() { return declarativeView.screen.availableGeometry.width + (strutManager.enabled ? strutManager.width : 0) })" depends on non-NOTIFYable properties:
<tsdgeos> unity-2d-shell: [WARNING]     StrutManager::width
<tsdgeos> well not wrong
<tsdgeos> but WARNING-
<tsdgeos> y
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: yeah, I know
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: not related to the fix
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: it's related to StrutManager being poor
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: it basically handles badly dynamic changes
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: it lacks a few changed property signals
<tsdgeos> yep
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: and it will only work if the properties are set in a certain order
<tsdgeos> we should add a FIXME :D
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: about the dbus "deadlock" i have a fix, it works UNLESS you start both unity-2d-shell and unity-2d-launcher at the same time, then the problem still happens sometimes :-/
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: unity-2d-launcher?
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: spread sorry
<tsdgeos> if you start shell and spread at the same time, it sometimes still locks
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: the exact same deadlock as before? do you have traces?
<tsdgeos> not exact, but similar, let me paste them
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: and if I could see your fix :)
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: basically it's what you said
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: so the new "lock" is here http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/205034/ both QDBusServiceWatcher see eachother and bam!
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: the diff is http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/205040/
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: cheers
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: ah ah
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: the issue is very different now
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: it's quite nice
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> different, but similar
<tsdgeos> in which we deadlock on dbus :D
<tsdgeos> sure, you have to be "unlucky" now
<tsdgeos> in that both services are registerer at the same time
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: btw instatating DashDBus should be done much later too
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: the instantiation by itself does nothing
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I know
<tsdgeos> so?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: but there is no reason to have the instantiation separated away from the connect
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: it's more readable to have them together
<tsdgeos> reason is minial diff :D
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: the diff is small enough for me :)
<tsdgeos> but that's a technicallity
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I'm still thinking about the solution to that lock btw :)
<tsdgeos> won't fix the problem
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: absolutelty
<Kaleo> there is something fishy
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: if you are out of ideas, I have a couple of things for you while I think about it
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: http://pastebin.com/eMaLs5rH
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: if you could verify these things are done
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: to be able to test you can use the patch you proposed yesterday
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: that avoids the deadlock
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: yeah, just spoke with the QtDBus maintainer and his answer is: "there are two solutions possible then: 1) threads 2) fix QtDBus so it makes asynchronous calls for getting the introspection" :/
 * tsdgeos is getting cold, turn on the heater
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: tiago you mean?
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: yep (thiago actually)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: sorry :)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: ok
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: it does indeed sound like a generic issues
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: other qt programs may have
<Kaleo> -s
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: can we do the following:
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: 1) combine the patch from yesterday where we don't have DashClient in the QML plugin with the patch from today (delaying the registration is sane)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: 2) add a WARNING/FIXME explaining the situation with potentially a link to some Qt bug (if any)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: unless of course there is a trivial way to thread that QDBusInterface creation business
<tsdgeos> i don't think there is
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: ok
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: sure we can do that, where would you write the WARNING, can't think of "the place" it belongs
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: hmmm, in shell.cpp next to instantiating DashClient
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: that way people who wonder why it's not in the plugin will get it
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: ok
<tsdgeos> let's go with that for the moment then
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I'd like to commit these 2 things: http://pastebin.com/bq4tmuCv
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: can I?
<sbte> hi, when I try building unity I get
<sbte> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindCompiz.cmake:58 (string):
<sbte>   string sub-command REGEX, mode REPLACE needs at least 6 arguments total to
<sbte>   command.
<sbte> Call Stack (most recent call first):
<sbte>   plugins/unityshell/CMakeLists.txt:1 (find_package)
<sbte> anyone knows what I'm doing wrong?
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: yes, approved
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: cheers
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/unity-2d/shell_dead_code/+merge/92007
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: that was inherited from tv?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: hmmm, I don't know, don't think so
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: ok, anyway, yeah the call is broken
<tsdgeos> and it works
<tsdgeos> thus we don't need it :D
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: :)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: and that method does not exist :)
<Kaleo> right
<tsdgeos> yeah that's it :D
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_dashclient_to_shell/+merge/92011
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: gerat!
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: the issued you mentioned in the pastebin can no longer reproduced here once i  have that patch
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: works great, approved!
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: all of them? :)
<tsdgeos> yeah
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: great!
<tsdgeos> though i found a new problem
<Kaleo> ahah
<tsdgeos> i can have the dash showing and the launcher hidden when the spread comes into play
<tsdgeos> don't have the proper combination to reproduce yet
<tsdgeos> arrgg, can't repro it anymore
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: erk
<tsdgeos> ahah
<tsdgeos> got it
<tsdgeos> Super+S, Super, Esc
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: i'm guessing we should make the "Super" in ↑ this sequence do nothing?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: inhibit super when spread is shown
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: indeed
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_ignore_super_on_spread/+merge/92013 read my comment
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: reading
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: also got https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_rtl_fixed_launcher/+merge/92015
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: nice
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I guess you saw all the nice items I added to the sketchpad
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: yep, take them in order?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: yep
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: can we mumble that one?
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: sure
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: darn, mike borked
<Kaleo> I'll reboot
<tsdgeos> :-/
<tsdgeos> oki
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: good news is that I finished reviewing
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: all the issues are now listed
<tsdgeos> great
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: once this is done, we are .. done
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: actually, I'm going to go to the office
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: please move on to other items
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: ok
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: we can discuss the strutmanager later
<tsdgeos> sure
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: thanks
<Daekdroom> Hm.. is the new default for the launcher to never hide?
<tsdgeos> yes
<sbte> can anyone help me with building unity?
<seb128> sbte, hi, http://askubuntu.com/questions/28470/how-do-i-build-unity-from-source/28472#28472
<sbte> seb128, I did all that but get CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindCompiz.cmake:58 (string):
<sbte>   string sub-command REGEX, mode REPLACE needs at least 6 arguments total to
<sbte>   command.
<sbte> Call Stack (most recent call first):
<sbte>   plugins/unity-mt-grab-handles/CMakeLists.txt:1 (find_package)
<sbte> I also enabled the staging ppa
<seb128> hum, dunno about that one ;-)
<didrocks> mhall119: hey, are you around?
<mhall119> didrocks: I sure am
<didrocks> mhall119: so, I have some time to help you on the singlet and quickly integration
<mhall119> \o/
<didrocks> mhall119: did you get any help already on that? I saw you blog post about it
<mhall119> didrocks: not with quickly, kenvandine helped me get singlet packaged and ready for Universe though
<didrocks> is it in?
<mhall119> source package was uploaded by ken
<didrocks> ok, let me have a look if it has been NEWed
<mhall119> doesn't appear that the binary packages have made it in yet though
<didrocks> ok, looking
<didrocks> ok, the package name is unity-singlet
<mhall119> the source package is
<mhall119> the binary is python-unity-singlet
<didrocks> mhall119: hum, you don't depend on the unity gir file?
<didrocks> the priority is extra and not optional
<didrocks> the compat mode is 6, this one is quite depreacated and not advised (should be either 5 or 7, I would suggest 7 as you build-dep on debhelper 7)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I must be blind; I cannot figure where the env is set to RTL in launcher/autohide_show_tests_rtl.rb
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: there is not env var
<mhall119> didrocks: what is the unity gir package name?
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: -reverse switch to the command line
<didrocks> mhall119: gir1.2-unity-5.0
<mhall119> didrocks: what's the difference between extra and optional?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: oh, ok
<mhall119> I honestly don't know what the priority field is used for
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: how do you do it for your tests?
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: same, with -reverse
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: amazing :)
<didrocks> mhall119: it's bumping the build priority (not very important on launchpad but let's try to have packaging following the debian policy)
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: any Qt app supports -reverse, it's very handy
<didrocks> also, some nitpicking: there are 2 spaces in the package description after each .
<didrocks> and debian/copyright: you need for the new format to copy the licence header
<didrocks> instead of refering to "you can find the licence…"
<didrocks> apart from that, the package looks fine
<didrocks> mhall119: I'm rejecting the current package for now
<mhall119> didrocks: where do I get the 'license header' you want in the copyright file?
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: about "AbstractDBusServiceMonitor should not have an 'enabled' property; instead a 'serviceState' property should be defined", enabled in that class does nto represent the serviceState, you aware of that?
<mhall119> didrocks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/833922/ does that look right to you?
<didrocks> mhall119: unity-lens-music has it if you need
 * didrocks looks
<didrocks> mhall119: looks good to me
<didrocks> mhall119: oh wait
<didrocks> remove
<didrocks> "You should have received…" stenza
<didrocks> as it's not the case for a binary package
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> I just copied from http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/#examples
<didrocks> hum, that should be reviewed, as this stenza is clearly unecessary and wrong :) (and we remove it from most of our packages)
<didrocks> mhall119: as long as being nitpicky, you didn't remove the 2 spaces between sentences in the description
<didrocks> (at least you did it twice)
<mhall119> I still hold to old-school typing standards
<mhall119> and I use the Oxford comma
<didrocks> hum not really relevant to a French guy TBH :)
<didrocks> but if it's syntaxically correct, ok :)
<mhall119> it's the way I was taught to type, on an actual type-writer
<mhall119> it's ingrained in my psyche now
<mhall119> didrocks: ok, all your changes are made in my packaging branch
<mhall119> lp:~mhall119/singlet/precise-package
<didrocks> mhall119: sweet, looking :)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: yeah I am well aware of that
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: it's really 2 separate tasks
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: so you want it to always be enabled and then to inform of the service state?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: but to remove the enabled property you will have to think of a proper way
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: that's right
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: unless you see a real use for having it not enabled
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: in which case I don't mind keeping it
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: not really, but it's not me that did that class :D
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: :)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I know
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I am slapping that person right now :)
<tsdgeos> i mean, the amount of thought i've put there is not the same someone else did so might have more insight
<didrocks> mhall119: waiting for the scheduler to make the source package appears :)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: yep, checking with nerochiaro now
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: can i cleanup the "DONE" tasks from the sketchpad?
<didrocks> mhall119: ok, I sponsored and accepted in universe. Will accept the binary once built.
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: yep
<didrocks> mhall119: no, time for getting a look at the quickly side?
<didrocks> now*
<mhall119> didrocks: yes please
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: it's getting smaller :)
<didrocks> mhall119: ok, I think we should decide first if we generate the .lens (and .scope) file or use static files
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_rtl_fixed_launcher/+merge/92015 approve
<Kaleo> d
<didrocks> mhall119: I have no strong opinion at all, I like the django approach
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I'm concerned about https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_ignore_super_on_spread/+merge/92013
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I am looking for having it done only in QML
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: everything?
<didrocks> mhall119: what's your pick? (knowing that we won't have "quickly run" as there is a need to the service to be installed on the system to be testable, unfortunatly)
<didrocks> mhall119: singlet built and binNEWed btw :)
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: doing it in QML seems a too big of a chance to do it "at this stage" for not "real gain" i think
<mhall119> didrocks: thanks!
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: you think too late for now?
<mhall119> I like generating .lens and .service files, since it means the user only edits the lens source
<didrocks> yw :)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I'll give a bit more thought then
<didrocks> mhall119: ok, and we really on one source file by default?
<didrocks> rely*
<mhall119> only need one
<didrocks> ok, let's have a look then :)
<mhall119> but we should be able to handle having more than one
<didrocks> do you have a binary file snippet? (the one you removed from singlet)
<didrocks> and do you have quickly installed? :)
<mhall119> no, I never ended up making a binary for singlet
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: nerochiaro: so kill the setEnabled in abstractdbusservicemonitor?
<mhall119> yes I have quickly
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: yep
<didrocks> mhall119: you had an example lens, isn't it? (we should base on that)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: nerochiaro just finished thiking about it
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: and says: 'be careful' ):
<Kaleo> :)
<tsdgeos> oki
<didrocks> and some helper scripts IIRC
<mhall119> didrocks: I had a test lens
<mhall119> and a couple that I wrote separate from, but using, singlet
<didrocks> ok, let's start from one
<didrocks> and try to turn that into a boiler plate
<mhall119> the helper scripts are what generate the .lens and .service files, and also what run the lens daemon
<didrocks> yeah, and we will move them as quickly commands
<mhall119> ok, test/singlescope should do then
<didrocks> lp:singlet ?
<mhall119> yes
<didrocks> how do you want to tackle it? Do you want to do it and me giving guidance, or do you want that I handle it? :)
<mhall119> well first I have a question
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_inputshaperectangle_improvements/+merge/92031 approved
<mhall119> developers aren't going to want to make a "singlet project"
<mhall119> they're going to want to make a "single scope lens" or a "generic lens" or a "scope"
<mhall119> all of which base off different Singlet classes
<didrocks> indeeed
<didrocks> indeed*
<didrocks> those will be 3 different Quickly templates
<mhall119> so would those all be separate templates, or can we do it all in one template?
<mhall119> ok
<didrocks> then, we can import commands between templates
<didrocks> so if we make the commands generic enough, no need for duplication
<mhall119> then I think if you can make one for the SingleScopeLens (test/singlescope), I can use that to make the other 2
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_inputshapemask_improvements/+merge/92035 approved
<didrocks> mhall119: makes totally sense
<didrocks> mhall119: ok, I'll have a look at that and make some tests how to tackle this in an intelligent way
<mhall119> didrocks: and will these templates be part of the quickly package, or can we add new templates by installing independent packages?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_windowsintersectmonitor_improvements/+merge/92037 approved
<didrocks> mhall119: can be independant or part of trunk, as you wish, but it will be a separate binary package anyway
<didrocks> all what is needed is that files are installed in a particular folder :)
<mhall119> ok, might be easier to keep it separate, that way I can update it without bothering you
<didrocks> sure, let's do that then :)
<mhall119> didrocks: the next question
<mhall119> davidcalle had to do some special packaging to put things in /opt according to the ARB's guidelines
<didrocks> yeah, "quickly package" will do that
<mhall119> will quickly's packaging files do that automatically?
<mhall119> cool
<didrocks> that's already what I'm doing if you quickly "submitubuntu"
<didrocks> I added the support to a bunch of files for that
<didrocks> not sure how to handle a service with this though, but let's see :)
<mhall119> and that will also let us put the .lens and .service files into /usr?
<didrocks> well, the support didn't for automagically packaging, that's one of the thing I have to look at
<didrocks> (to do it beautifully or more like a hack for now)
<mhall119> ok
<didrocks> we only target the ARB directories for the lenses/scopes, right?
<mhall119> for quickly, I would say so
<didrocks> ok :)
<mhall119> anybody who needs theirs into main or universe will probably be able to do that on their own
<didrocks> yeah, let's see how it goes :)
<mhall119> cool, so just ping me if you have questions about how singlet works
<mhall119> the functions for generating the files are in utils.py
<mhall119> most of which you can ignore and I will remove later
<didrocks> I'll have a look :)
<mhall119> the install and packaging functions will not be needed
<mhall119> Singlet also generates a setup.py, I'm not sure if that's something that quickly would be better at though
<didrocks> indeed
<didrocks> not sure about the setup.py, depends on what will be needed I would say
<mhall119> not much, currently
<mhall119> I just generated the bare minimum needed to run python-mkdebian
<didrocks> maybe I can tweak the opt/ stuff here
<didrocks> it will be much cleaner than in debian/rules
<mhall119> well you know what they say
<mhall119> debian/rules are made to be broken
<didrocks> I try not to follow this principle though :)
<mhall119> we all *try*, but it happens anyway
<mhall119> thanks for your help on this didrocks
<mhall119> ping me if you have any questions about what singlet is doing
<didrocks> mhall119: no worry! I'll start on that in half an hour hopefully :)
<mhall119> which is likely, since it was a one-weekend project
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: nerochiaro: the abstractdbusmonitor changes https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_abstractdbusmonitor_improvements/+merge/92043
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: great
<tsdgeos> garg
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: looks pretty good
<tsdgeos> against the wrong branch :D
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: it looks that you did not take the comment into account:
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: /* We don't do this in the constructor because if the service is already up we emit the serviceStateChanged() signal during the constructor and we lose it since we can't have any slot connected to it already */
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: meaning that you need to adapt SpreadMonitor
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: sure i did, did you read my other comment?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: let me relook tehn
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: are you resubmitting?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: link? :)
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_abstractdbusmonitor_improvements/+merge/92044
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: thanks
<Kaleo> "Tested with the Spread already up and the QueuedConnection does the trick nicely"
<Kaleo> hmmm
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: not that
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: reading
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: this // Use a Qt::QueuedConnection to give people a chance to attach to our serviceStateChanged signal that will be emmited from createInterface
<tsdgeos> well yeah
<tsdgeos> thery're mostly equivalent :D
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: thinking
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I'm going to be a pain but reading it it looks like serviceState is the wrong name
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: for a bool
<tsdgeos> totally agreed
<tsdgeos> it's you that suggested the name ;-)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: 'available' maybe
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: well, yeah, I did not think just went on from the signal name
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: serviceAvailable ?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: sure
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: pushed
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: ok, after quick debate here
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: the QueuedConnection is deemed as being a hack
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: fairly unpredictable
<tsdgeos> it's not unpredictable at all
<tsdgeos> i'm deeming you as not trusting Qt
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: better to call serviceAvailable() in the SpreadMonitor's constructor
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: so, what I mean by unpredictable is that
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: we have no guarantee the clients (SpreadMonitor) is going to connect to serviceAvailableChanged before it's fired
<tsdgeos> you weren't before either
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: correct
<tsdgeos> you had to connect before calling setEnabled
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: we were relying on the order of evalution of QML
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: it was _bad_
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: right :)
<tsdgeos> now you have to connect before returning to the event loop
<tsdgeos> but ok, i'll call serviceAvailable if you prefer that
<tsdgeos> but ok, i'll call serviceAvailable if you prefer that
<tsdgeos> wopps
<tsdgeos> :D
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: yes, I would prefer the more obvious way
<kamstrup> seb128: did you see RainCTs nautilus patch for zeitgeist integration?
<seb128> kamstrup, yes, it's on my todolist but low on it, I'm not sure I like adding a non trivial patch which didn't get a least discussed upstream though
<seb128> kamstrup, RainCT: could you get an upstream bug and suggest it as a build time option?
<kamstrup> sounds reasonable...
<kamstrup> cc mhr3 ^^
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: pushed
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: sweet, I'll review it now then we can mumble the strutmanager
<seb128> kamstrup, btw I got the gtk2 patch in, let me know if firefox and tb behave if you test those
<mhr3> seb128, i think there was some talk about it, and nautilus was like no way
<mhr3> so... :/
<kamstrup> seb128: I tested both. FF works now, but TB mysteriously does not. I asked RainCT to look into it
<seb128> kamstrup, ok
<seb128> mhr3, RainCT, kamstrup: if upstream say "no way" that's fine but I want a bugzilla bug discussion for the record and the patch pointing to it
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: it looks great
<seb128> kamstrup, RainCT, mhr3: I think it's fair to ask 1- to try again to raise the topic 2- to have public record of why we have to carry the patch
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: a detail: reversing the reading of serviceAvailable and the connection to the changed signal would be more multi thread proof
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: in SpreadMonitor
<seb128> kamstrup, RainCT, mhr3: it will avoid having discussions later on why we don't upstream our work
<mhr3> seb128, very well, afaik it was only discussed on irc, so sure we can open a bug in nautilus
<mhr3> RainCT, could you? ^^
<seb128> thanks
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: how?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: imagine that the value changes after you read it but before you connected to the changed signal
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: functional tests look good too
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: yay
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: the other way around the same will happen
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: really? how?
<tsdgeos> ah
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: if you are connected to changed signal in the first place, you should be fine no?
<tsdgeos> you mean the service becomes available after the if and before the connect?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: right :)
<tsdgeos> i don't think that's ever going to happen
<tsdgeos> but if it makes you happy i can exchange the order
<tsdgeos> done
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I agree, not going to happen
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: just good practice
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: approved then
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: with this new construct if the service becomes available after the ocnnect and before the if, you end up calling onServiceAvailableChanged(true) twice, you end up with two connect(dbusInterface(), SIGNAL(IsShownChanged(bool)), SIGNAL(shownChanged(bool))); and then everything is weird :D
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: that's not because of the construct per se :)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: we should either not call onServiceAvailableChanged if it was not actually changed
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: actually, that's the best option
<tsdgeos> sorry?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: 16:32 < Kaleo> tsdgeos: we should either not call onServiceAvailableChanged if it was not actually changed
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: sorry
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: wrong copy paste
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I mean, the simplest fix for that
<tsdgeos> confused
<tsdgeos> what is the simplest fix?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: is to not call onServiceAvailableChanged if it has not actually changed since last time we checked
<tsdgeos> that's why we only call it if it is true now
<tsdgeos> coding that class for thread awareness is not something i think makes any sense
<tsdgeos> if we're not planning to do so
<tsdgeos> you're going to need to start adding mutexes
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I do not want to make it thread safe
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: one sec
<tsdgeos> then i don't understand what we are discussing about
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: just good practice
<tsdgeos> that good practice doesn't make sense
<tsdgeos> the other code is as good as this new one
<tsdgeos> in the scenario we care about
<tsdgeos> which is the non threaded one
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: it's just about reading the value before connecting to the changed signal
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: that I believe is a valid good practice
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: opinion?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: sorry, I meant the opposite
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: connecting to the changed signal before reading the value
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: i sincerely don't see "improvement" does it give us
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: nothing concretely
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: not in the short term
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: like many other good practices
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: they are often made not to necessarily give you short term improvements
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: but longer term ones
<tsdgeos> sure, i don't see the longer term benefit either
<tsdgeos> but let's move on to more important stuff
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: sure
<tsdgeos> discussing this is a nice bar discussion for the next beer ;-)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I think in 10 minutes I'll be out of that meeting
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: and we can discuss the StrutManager
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: and then I think we are pretty much done..
<Kaleo> :)
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: ok, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_abstractdbusmonitor_improvements/+merge/92044 still not approved, not happy?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: just not pressed the button yet :)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: done
<AlanBell> is there any documentation on bamf somewhere?
<AlanBell> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-11.10/c/bamf/ is useless, and googling just finds stuff about people with bad bottoms and dysfunctional maternal relationships
<AlanBell> I want to use python to find all the windows of a particular type and their window titles (like all the gnome-terminal windows) and then populate the launcher quicklist with links to the windows
<mhall119> AlanBell: there's a bug in LP to fix bamf documentation
<mhall119> it should be auto-generated like the unity API docs, but it's not doing it right
<AlanBell> not sure if that is even the right kind of documentation
<AlanBell> it should be doing something on dbus apparently
<mhall119> AlanBell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bamf/+bug/924471
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 924471 in bamf (Ubuntu) "Developer doc is empty in devhelp" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mhall119> Trevinho: ^^ are you going to be working on that?
<AlanBell> I can't find anything anywhere on the internet about it
<AlanBell> I can probably figure it out from dbus introspection if I can find out the well known name and the object it exports apparently. 'com.canonical.bamf' doesn't appear to be it.
<Trevinho> mhall119: I'm very busy right now... I've to do stuff before ff...
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: a last thing we should check once we are done is suspicious console outputs
<mhall119> Trevinho: not rushing you, just wanted to let AlanBell know the status of it
<gord> AlanBell, org.ayatana.bamf
<AlanBell> thanks gord, I would not have guessed that one!
<Trevinho> Andy80: also... gdbus monitor --session --dest=org.ayatana.bamf to understand what's going on...
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: yep
<gord> AlanBell, a bit of help, install d-feet from the repos, connect to the session bus, it has a search box then to help finding things easier. can just put "bamf" or whatever in there
<AlanBell> ah, I see
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: dooh, can't call BaseBehaviour Behaviour since QML already has a Behaviour :D
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: right :)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: even without the u?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: just kidding
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: actually it's both without the u
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: so, what I wrote in the sketchpad was my first thought
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: there may be better ideas
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: so BaseBehavior? or VisibiltyBehavoir? or AbstractBehavior?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: would Base.qml be consistent?
<AlanBell> gord: nice, that is probably enough documentation to get me going :)
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: it'd be consistent, to be honest i like the Behavior at the end, makes it easier to understand
<tsdgeos> Base {} or IntellHide {}
<tsdgeos> and not as easy to read as
<tsdgeos> BaseBehavior{} and IntelliHideBehavior{}
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: right
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: that's fine by me
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: is it still ok to put them in a directory
<Kaleo> ?
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: helps with logical grouping
<Andy80> Trevinho: hi! Sorry I was not following the conversation, how can I help?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: ok
<AlanBell> Andy80: I think it was aimed at me
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: on the other hand i'm not really sure the autohide and intellhide will be useful outside the launcher as to put them in common, but it doesn't hurt either
<Andy80> AlanBell: ah ok, sorry :)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: right I was going for the it does not hurt
<Andy80> Kaleo: when you have some spare minutes, I'm still in queue for a reply about unity2d/qt5 :D I wrote a summary of the situation here https://lists.launchpad.net/unity-dev/msg00404.html reporting all the errors and all the tests I did, and there are also some updates I tried after asking help to #qt guys, but I'm still locked with it...
<Kaleo> Andy80: right
<Kaleo> Andy80: I don't think I'll be able to get to it before Feature Freeze
<Kaleo> Andy80: end of next week
<Kaleo> Andy80: sorry
<Andy80> Kaleo: no problem, I fully understand this is a low-priority task ;) I'll wait and I'll try to dedicate to other stuff in the mean time.
<Kaleo> Andy80: thank you
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_behaviours_shuffling/+merge/92065
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: fantastic
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: about https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_ignore_super_on_spread/+merge/92013 ; after carefully checking the code, you are right, it seems like too much of a big endeavour to try to move toggleDash to QML right now
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: so let's just fix the MR for the latest -shell, expose the spreadMonitor to the QML context so that we only have one instance
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: and merge it
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: ok?
<tsdgeos> sure, give me a minute to do it
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: the behaviour stuff looks good
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: just a question in passing
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: you ever used qdoc in qml?
<tsdgeos> not really
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: we'll have to start doing that at some point
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: oh oh oh oh
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I just realised:
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: in ShellDeclarativeView::setDashActive(bool value)
<Kaleo>             if (isSpreadActive()) {
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: line 204
<tsdgeos> wow
<Kaleo> :)
<tsdgeos> ShellDeclarativeView::isSpreadActive() <-- have a look at that
<tsdgeos> it's like the SpreadMonitor all in one :D
<tsdgeos> and probably not working...
<tsdgeos> ah not
<tsdgeos> the problem is that we have a bzillion ways of activating the dash :D
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: right
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: we need to fix that stuff
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: want to mumble now about the strutmanager so i can start working on that tomorrow morning?
<tsdgeos> problem is that toggleDash name is actually wrong
<tsdgeos> and should be called toggleDashbutShowingHomeWhenYouShowIt
<tsdgeos> :D
<Kaleo> :)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: yes, let's do that
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: my mic is still broken
<Kaleo> :(
<tsdgeos> oh :-(
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: let me think
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I'll connect from my phone
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: one sec
<om26er> knock knock someone in the report would like to implement bug 874252 in 2D any one care to reply ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 874252 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "With indicators I can't set any note to display always in list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874252
<om26er> oops wrong bug
<om26er> bug 874254
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 874254 in unity-2d "top bar, integrated menu - when a application is first launched, the integrated menu should be displayed for 2 seconds before fading out of view" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874254
<greyback|lunch> om26er: am aware of it, but won't get it it until after FF
<greyback> that was a long lunch
<om26er> greyback, alright, thx :)
<AlanBell> anyone know how to raise a window that has been identified through bamf?
<AlanBell> I have the XID that bamf reports, but wnck.window_get(xid) does not seem to contain anything
<AlanBell> never mind, I figured it out, you have to do screen_get_default first
<AlanBell> in other news, I have working window quicklists \o/
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> AlanBell: on what launcher?
<AlanBell> mhall119: http://paste.ubuntu.com/834248/
<AlanBell> hacky, but it works (does not remove quicklists, or listen to window add/remove signals)
<AlanBell> just adds them for every window every second, it is a prototype
<mhall119> I'm wondering if such a quicklist on the workspace switcher would be useful...
<AlanBell> it would have too much stuff in it I should think
<mhall119> then again, I currently have 23 windows open, which is low for me, so maybe a quicklist of windows wouldn't work at all
<AlanBell> but this is great, being able to raise one terminal window above a browser without all of them raising
<AlanBell> one think I can't work out is how to have multiple quicklists of the same name, so if I have several terminal windows with title "alan@alanlaptop:~" I want to see all of them, not just one
<mhall119> AlanBell: scale + filter plugins perhaps?
<mhall119> though filter isn't enabled by default
<AlanBell> well I kind of want to stick to as standard a configuration as possible
<AlanBell> if I wanted it to just be useable I would turn off the unity alt-tab switcher and use a normal one
<sbte> andyrock, may I ask when texture_from_cairo_graphics and when texture_ptr_from_cairo_graphics should be used?
<sbte> because there is at least one more place where this should be fixed
<andyrock> texture_from_cairo_graphics? never :)
<andyrock> ntw thumper can give you more info :P
<andyrock> *bt
<andyrock> *btw
<sbte> andyrock, it's used a lot it seems
<sbte> but it seems that in those cases it's not written to a nux::ObjectPtr<nux::BaseTexture>
<andyrock> yeah, yeah but it doesn't leak memory all the time
<andyrock> btw Trevinho is going to fix it
<sbte> andyrock, so no need for me to push it?
<andyrock> sbte, you should talk with Trevinho :)
<andyrock> if you want you can do it
<andyrock> thank you btw
<sbte> andyrock, no problem
<sbte> Trevinho, do you want to push a fix or should I do it?
<sbte> andyrock, can you maybe help me with compiling unity?
<sbte> I can't get it to work
<andyrock> sbte, of course
<andyrock> where do you get blocked?
<sbte> andyrock, here
<sbte> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindCompiz.cmake:58 (string):
<sbte>   string sub-command REGEX, mode REPLACE needs at least 6 arguments total to
<sbte>   command.
<sbte> Call Stack (most recent call first):
<sbte>   plugins/unityshell/CMakeLists.txt:1 (find_package)
<sbte> I have the staging ppa enabled and all
<andyrock> first of all
<andyrock> sudo apt-get build-dep unity
<sbte> andyrock, yep, did that
<andyrock> are you in the build directory?
<sbte> yes
<andyrock> try to rm it and rebuild it again
<sbte> I just made a build directory inside my bzr clone
<andyrock> or
<sbte> andyrock, did that a few times already
<andyrock> can you paste the commands that you use for building unity?
<sbte> export SOURCE=/home/sven/Desktop/vm/unity
<sbte> export PREFIX=/home/sven/staging
<sbte> export PKG_CONFIG_PATH="$PREFIX/lib/pkgconfig:$PKG_CONFIG_PATH"
<sbte> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="$PREFIX/lib:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH"
<sbte> export LD_RUN_PATH="$PREFIX/lib:$LD_RUN_PATH"
<sbte> export XDG_DATA_DIRS="$PREFIX/share:$XDG_DATA_DIRS"
<sbte> and then inside unity/build
<sbte> cmake .. -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debug -DCOMPIZ_PLUGIN_INSTALL_TYPE=local -DGSETTINGS_LOCALINSTALL=ON -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX="$PREFIX"
<andyrock> mmm...
<andyrock> do you have the /home/sven/Desktop/vm/unity directory?
<andyrock> btw normally i just did
<andyrock> bzr branch lp:unity
<andyrock> cd unity
<andyrock> mkdir build; cd build
<andyrock> cmake .. -DCOMPIZ_PLUGIN_INSTALL_TYPE=local -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr
<andyrock> sudo make install -j4
<andyrock> but it can break your system
<andyrock> :)
<sbte> andyrock, that's what I did the first time, but then I started following guides
<sbte> because it didn't work
<sbte> :P
<andyrock> do it again
<andyrock> please :)
<sbte> andyrock, now it works :S
<andyrock> it will remove your system compiz installation
<andyrock> btw it should work :)
<sbte> andyrock, so the problem is just that it can't find compiz in the right place?
<sbte> so if I compile compiz too, it will work?
<andyrock> sbte, don't compile compiz! :)
<andyrock> you don't need to build it
<thumper> sbte: hi
<thumper> sbte: I have a branch to push that fixes some of these
<thumper> worked on it last night
<thumper> (instead of sleeping)
<sbte> thumper, so I'm a bit too late :P
<thumper> sbte: just a tad
<thumper> the difference between the two methods
<sbte> thumper, well, I'll try to find some new leaks
<thumper> is that texture_from_cairo_graphics returns a BasePointer*
<sbte> yes, I found that
<thumper> and texture_ptr_from_cairo_graphics returns a nux::ObjectPtr<BasePointer>
<thumper> :)
<thumper> the problem resolves around whether the nux::Object at the bottom of the hierarchy is initially owned or not
<thumper> for all views, they aren't owned
<thumper> so putting them in a smart pointer is normally fine
<thumper> but textures are owned
<thumper> so assigning or constructing a smart poniter with one makes the refcount off by one
<thumper> damn confusing
<sbte> ok
<RainCT> seb128: the Thunderbird thing is because of the binary being called thunderbird-bin and the .desktop file just having 'thunderbird'
<RainCT> seb128: the next zeitgeist-datahub release will fix it
<seb128> RainCT, great, thanks
<andyrock> thumper, so you need to unreference it two times?
<andyrock> right?
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/834375/ mhall119 updated prototype that runs on unity 5.2
<ejat> hi
 * ejat just do and update in precise .. now my launcher does not apper if u turn ON in behaviour
<Freddi> Hi tedg, can you give me advice about the appmenu / Dbusmenu?
<Freddi> I want to add the appmenu to an application that is not written in one of the supported toolkits. Thus the menu is not automatically extracted from the toolkit.
<tedg> Freddi, Advice?
<Freddi> I want to write a python script as a bridge between that application and Dbus. I assume I have to add the menu structure as a Dbusmenu.
<tedg> Freddi, Ah, okay.  Does the toolkit use glib?
<tedg> Freddi, Yup, basically.
<Freddi> It's actually a Wine application and I want to write a python script as a bridge. I have access to the menu structure
<tedg> Freddi, Right now you register the menu and XID with the service, but we're moving to having a couple XAtoms on the window.  But that shouldn't be too bad either way.
<Freddi> but I would need an example how to attach it as a Dbusmenu to the appmenu
<Freddi> ok
<tedg> Freddi, probably the best is lp:appmenu-gtk  That's basically all it does.
<Freddi> ok thanks!
<Freddi> I have found an example for creating a Dbusmenu which is then attached as quicklist (very easy). https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI#Python_Example
<Freddi> There is no similar example for the appmenu, I hope I can figure that out
<tedg> Freddi, Not really, as we don't expect people to really do their own menu export code.  :-)
<tedg> It's a special case.
<Freddi> sounds logical. If the toolkit is supported, then that's the proper way ;-)
<tedg> Freddi, I need to head out, but feel free to drop me a mail if you run into issues.
<thumper> andyrock|dinner: kinda
<mfisch> mhall119: I'm seeing some odd behavior from the unity-sample-lens (unity 4.0).  If I kill the python back-end without clearing the search it won't work.
<mfisch> mhall119: I have to bring the dash up again, go to the lens, type something, hit X, and then restart my script.  Seems very odd
<mhall119> mfisch: did you mean to ping me?
<mfisch> mhall119: sorry, I thought you wrote that sample lens, I see now that you did not
#ubuntu-unity 2012-02-09
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, hey
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: hello
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, so I started looking through the ibus source code (it is better then the online documention)
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: the one from chromium?
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, and the reason it is returning false is because this check g_dbus_connection_is_closed (bus->priv->connection)
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, no the actual ibus source code
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: oh I see
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, also there are function in the headers that aren't on the online api
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: interesting, do you think we need those?
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, so it almost seems like something else has the connection to the ibus, so I have been looking through the source to see where it frees it
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, well they could offer more help possibly!
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: something else? another app?
<snadge> hmm.. browser window doesnt maximise over the top of dash anymore
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, possibly, because I don't see why g_dbus_connection_is_closed returns TRUE
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: can there be more than one connection to ibus?
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, not sure,
<snadge> is that a new default?
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, im still new to dbus in general
<snadge> unity bar always visible?
<snadge> because if it is.. that kinda sucks
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, also I have a mic now
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: yeah!
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, I was also thinking about in general what should the IME be doing.
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, it seems like it should be created in TextEntry
<Daekdroom> snadge, yes, it is a new default
<snadge> can i make it auto hide again? i cant find the option
<snadge> thats a crappy default btw
<snadge> you win some.. you lose some i guess ;)
<Daekdroom> snadge, you can change that in the preferences window you can change your wallpaper
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, as I was thinking how unity is handling it right now and it is actually passes the events it gets through the gtk_filter_keypress
<Daekdroom> Just a different tab
<snadge> maybe it should default to not being enabled ;)
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, which that then passes it to ibus, but since there is no gtk but ibus I wonder if we can pass the event to ibus through TextEntry
<snadge> you can already press the super key to reveal it.. or move the mouse over that side of the screen
<snadge> i dont understand why it permanently needs to be showing
<snadge> unless you're a retard
<Daekdroom> snadge, Moving the mouse over to that side of the screen is not working for some.
<Daekdroom> (but there might be other design reasons)
<snadge> lol so instead of fixing that problem.. change the default ? lol
<snadge> ok i'll stop whinging and change the option already
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, also if you are busy with something right now I can bug you later ;)
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, this is what ill be working on for the new few hours
<snadge> ok appearance doesnt allow me to change the auto hide option
<Daekdroom> snadge, it should
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: no it is alright, I am getting the source code for the branch and compiling it...
<Daekdroom> snadge, It's under the behaviour tab
<snadge> yeah its greyed out for some reason
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: do want to try mumble?
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, I havn't pushed any changes since the last time you grabbed it
<snadge> and clicking on restore default behaviours doesnt do anything
<Daekdroom> Right, then you change the "On/Off" switch and it'll be ungreyed.
<bschaefer> hmm Ill have to download mumble but yeah!
<Daekdroom> The default is Off. >.>
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: right, i am just on another computer
<snadge> Daekdroom: clicking or dragging the on off switch does nothing.. as in its greyed out :|
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: ok, for that I have to go to my regular system...
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, haha yeah I have to many different places I work off
<Daekdroom> snadge, are you using Unity2D?
<snadge> no.. unity
<bschaefer> 2 different VMs and a flash drive
<Daekdroom> Well, it's not greyed out over here.
<snadge> maybe i need to reset my unity settings
<snadge> ok unity --reset and deleting my compiz settings didnt help :/
<snadge> so now what?
<snadge> is there a debug i can run on gnome-control-center background ?
<snadge> or an option i can manually tweak to make dash autohide again
<Daekdroom> You can change it in the old way: using compizconfig-settings-manager
<Daekdroom> Unless it's broken there too
<snadge> i couldn't find an option for it in unity settings
<Daekdroom> It's under behaviour tab
<snadge> duh.. first option *Facepalm*
<Daekdroom> Hide Launcher
<snadge> thanks :) .. hey dodge active windows is actually a pretty cool option
<snadge> i like it
<Daekdroom> I prefer Dodge Windows.
<Daekdroom> Unfortunately reveal isn't working for me
<snadge> well dodge active windows is pretty much the same
<snadge> i just tested it by having a terminal window overlapping dash
<snadge> switch focus to it.. and it autohides.. kinda cool
<snadge> oh i see.. reveal is broken
<snadge> it must have something to do with multi monitor setups
<jono> can someone triage https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/928095 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 928095 in unity "Notification bubbles don't appear on all monitors" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<thumper> jono: I think here is a bug that says the notifications should come up on the monitor that has focus
<jono> thumper, as in, where the mouse is?
<thumper> yeah...
<thumper> or keyboard focus maybe
<thumper> not entirely sure
<jono> even if keyboard and mouse focus is on my external screen, they still appear on the laptop screen
<jono> while not a huge issue, I think we might want to fix this as people don't see the bubbles when they appear on the wrong screen
<thumper> jono: sure, there is a known bug :)
<thumper> I'm not saying it is fixed
<jono> cool
<thumper> I'm saying there is an existing bug :)
<jono> I just wasnt sure if this was something worth prioritizing developer time for
<thumper> :)
<thumper> ok
<jono> :-)
<snadge> unity.. fix 2 bugs, introduce one new one
<snadge> and now (unrelated) sound isnt working with youtube anymore
<snadge> oooh.. new pulse packages ;)
<dyams_> tsdgeos: ping
<tsdgeos> dyams_: hi
<dyams_> tsdgeos: morning
<tsdgeos> dyams_: morning
<snadge> i think more bugs need to be introduced into unity.. *cough*
<snadge> the autohide issue is known about right? is there a bug reported for it yet?
<snadge> or is that a bit premature considering its in precise which is still obviously in development
<didrocks> what do you mean autohide issue?
<dyams_> greyback: For multi-monitor support for shell, i have a branch here  https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/MultiMonitor-Shell
<greyback> dyams_: yep, I already saw it.
<greyback> dyams_: I'm writing a mail now, soon you will have help!
<dyams_> greyback: OK
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: morning!
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: morning ser
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: you broke the tests!
<tsdgeos> some of them at least :D
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: probably :)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: you saw * Fix all failing automated tests: http://pastebin.com/bPS4M11V ?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> part of those are the ones you broke
<tsdgeos> part where broken already
<tsdgeos> in the MR i wrote the ones you broke
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_strutmanager_improvements/+merge/92226 for the strutmanager stuff
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: sweet
<snadge> multimonitor needs fixing on unity/compiz as well
<snadge> maybe i should just switch to unity-2d ;)
<snadge> autohide is broken :/
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: commented https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_strutmanager_improvements/+merge/92226
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: and commented https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/unity-2d/no_dash_when_spread_shown/+merge/92183
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: if i leave that + (strutManager.enabled ? strutManager.height : 0) there we get a binding loop
<tsdgeos> since the strutmanager height depends on the launcher height and viceversa
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: that's no good
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: it's totally fine, we have a LeftEdge strutmanager, we should not be using it's height for anything
<tsdgeos> since it won't ever strut vertically
<greyback> MacSlow: hey, your work on the notification area background colour - did you test with unity2d?
<greyback> all my notifications are a bright blue
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: oh, it will have to be separate strutManager for the top panel, right
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: fair enough, approving
<Kaleo> greyback: same here
<MacSlow> greyback, it should fall back to the normal dark-grey
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/unity-2d/dash_active_cleanups/+merge/92187 is a bit tricky maybe
<MacSlow> greyback, what do you get from "gsettings list-keys com.canonical.Unity"?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: but reviewing per commit might be easier
<greyback> MacSlow: average-bg-color form-factor home-expanded
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: where did my comment about the broken MR go?
 * tsdgeos scratches head
<greyback> gsettings get com.canonical.Unity average-bg-color : #757550507B7BFFFF
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I keep making MR against lp:unity-2d
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: and then superseeding them
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: so you might have talked about a superseeded one
<MacSlow> greyback, "gsettings get com.canonical.Unity average-bg-color" and this?
<greyback> MacSlow: read up :)
<MacSlow> greyback, ups... didn't see that right away
<greyback> np
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: ok, put there the comment again
<sbte> htorque, I just fixed the leak in https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/886467
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 886467 in unity (Ubuntu) "Memory leaking from the unityshell plugin" [High,Confirmed]
<sbte> just tell me if you have any more logs, because I like fixing leaks:P
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: so, that's odd, for me it does not break all these tests
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: it only breaks the launcher unfocus upon Alt+F1
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: did you mean they were automated tests?
<greyback> MacSlow: setting it to #FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF still gives me blue notification
<MacSlow> greyback, that's a darkish purple... this should in no way turn out bright blue
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: (because what I am saying is that manuallly it works)
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: i mean if i run the ruby test it fails yes
<tsdgeos> those are the names of the tests in the files
<MacSlow> greyback, you running on metacity (minus the compositor) I assume?!
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: ok
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I'll figure out what's wrong then
<greyback> MacSlow: yep
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: but it's probably something wrong with the tests
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: don't think so :-P
<tsdgeos> the one about the menu you broke
<tsdgeos> since you removed the fix i added :D
<MacSlow> greyback, there are two things I'd like to see you try to help narrow this down a bit... enabled metacity's compositor and restart notify-osd and check again
<MacSlow> greyback, run compiz, restart notify-osd and check again
<greyback> MacSlow: how do I restart notify-osd?
<greyback> MacSlow: correction, I'm running compositing on Metacity
<MacSlow> greyback, killall -15 notify-osd ; /usr/lib/notify-osd/notify-osd
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I'll check though manually it was fine :)
<greyback> MacSlow: ok, trying
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: maybe the name is not clear, Alt+f1, Left to open menu, Super to toggle dash, try to write in the search field, fails manually here too
<MacSlow> greyback, atm I'm on my desktop-machine (which is oneiric still due to updated woes)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: ah, ok
<tsdgeos> tsdgeos: left to open menu, actually right  :D
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: fails here :)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I had not tried to type
<MacSlow> greyback, would need some time to get stuff setup on my laptop (running precise) and I'm in the middle of nux-work needing to land before ff
<tsdgeos> something broke in launchpad
<tsdgeos> now it does not redirect you to the MR url when doing a MR
<tsdgeos> who do i complain to?
<seb128> #launchpad?
<tsdgeos> greyback: Kaleo: can you quickly approve this plz? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d_test_fix_bad_quote/+merge/92233
<tsdgeos> seb128: makes sense :D
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: done
<greyback> MacSlow: hmm, compiz & unity SEGV on me :( But in metacity, it's the same colour, compositing or not
<Kaleo> greyback: can we revert the change that broke the colour?
<MacSlow> greyback, is it always the same color... no matter what you set average-bg-color to?
<greyback> MacSlow: yeah
<MacSlow> greyback, hm... file a bug
<MacSlow> greyback, no clue right now what might be going wrong
<MacSlow> greyback, assign it to me
<greyback> MacSlow: this makes unity2d look bad, so I'd like this either fixed before the visual freeze or reverted.
<greyback> MacSlow: will file bug
<MacSlow> greyback, I've been fighting to get that in for two cycles now... we'll not revert this
<Kaleo> LTS, policy, etc.
<greyback> MacSlow: yep, but it's a visual regression on unity2d
<MacSlow> greyback, quick workaround... kill average-bg-color from your schema and notify-osd falls back to the old behaviour
<htorque> sbte: \o/ will try it tonight (= in 12 hours from now)
<MacSlow> greyback, besides I don't understand why you have average-bg-color on your system with unity2d
<greyback> MacSlow: I have unity installed also
<mhr3> greyback, 2d still crashes on me a lot with 5.2, known?
<greyback> mhr3: no. can you give me a bt please?
<dyams> greyback: in Ugo's  DashTest, Dash is not displayed at all
<dyams> greyback: how to verify that it is moved?
<greyback> dyams: it worked well for me
<greyback> dyams: don't go there just yet tho. Get the shell-per-screen & pips work done
<dyams> greyback: I only get a blank page on second monitor..
<mhr3> greyback, can i get back to you later, i just restarted back to non-2d session :/
<greyback> dyams: yes, the dash is on a timer to switch between screens
<greyback> dyams: there is a simple view of white page for the second screen
<dyams> greyback: yes, i can see that code here. but Dash itself is not visible for me
<dyams> greyback: i'll fix pips for now...
<greyback> dyams: All I can say right now is that it works for me
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: it turns out removing setFocus from toggleDash broke that test
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: i know, it's the code i added to fix it :D
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: because the launcher's contextual menu has the focus
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: but the issue seems more general
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: forceActivateWindow should probably call setFocus
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: in Dash.qml we call forceActivateWindow when dash.active becomes true
<dyams> greyback: After that, we'll move the Dash to active screen
<tsdgeos> that's the other solution i pondered when fixing that bug
<Kaleo> right
<tsdgeos> but since we call forceActivateWindow from a million other places
<greyback> dyams: yeah. you got my mail, right?
<tsdgeos> looked a more dangerous change
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: sure, but it sounds like the right thing to do in the sense that that function is there to give the focus
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: any possible way
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: so, now, I am going to check other calls of forceActivateWindow
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: true
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: and see if they break
<dyams> greyback: yes, tsdgeos: ?
<greyback> dyams: he's still busy on shell
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: only 4 calls to it in fact
<Kaleo> greyback: not for long :)
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: ok, seemed more scary when i had a look at them :D
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: it's fine in fact :)
<greyback> Kaleo: I hope he won't be exhausted when you're done with him :)
<Kaleo> greyback: sorry I am squeezing him
<greyback> maybe he's enjoying it? ;)
<Kaleo> greyback: ssshhh, I think he can hear
<FloatingGoat2> is there anyway to switch windows in unity by mousing over an icon?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: one test fixed
<tsdgeos> nice :-)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: ok, all tests should be good now on https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/unity-2d/dash_active_cleanups/+merge/92187
<tsdgeos> nice, will run the whole tests again here with that
<snadge> gargh.. why is autohide broken :p
<snadge> should i be switching to unity-2d ?
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: your description in https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/unity-2d/dash_active_cleanups/+merge/92187 says "Rewrote ShellDeclarativeView::onAltF1Pressed()" and there's not really anything rewritten there, may you update the description?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: done
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: fixed https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/unity-2d/remove_unused_dash_dbus_props/+merge/92189
<tsdgeos> man
<tsdgeos> the test suite almost takes 7 minutes to run :D
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: erk
<tsdgeos> Finished in 408.454243 seconds.
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: what's failing?
<tsdgeos> nothing
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: does it match http://pastebin.com/index/bPS4M11V ?
<tsdgeos> everything passes
<Kaleo> ah?
<Kaleo> oh
<tsdgeos> ook
<tsdgeos> to be honest some of them fail
<tsdgeos> but then they work
<tsdgeos> i guess we still have some timing issues in the tests
<tsdgeos> so if i run them a few times, the average is "all of them pass"
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: oki
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: omg, only 3 items left in the list
<Kaleo> todo list
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: only 2! (now that I replied to you)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: are you looking at unity-2d-shell: [DEBUG] WARNING: endForceVisible for id "spread" called without matching startForceVisible
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: or should I?
<tsdgeos> i know why it happens
<tsdgeos> and i think it's not hurting
<tsdgeos> but better you have a second look
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: ok, having a look
<tsdgeos> afaik basically is: we detect the spread is started and the spread tells us "i'm not forcing you to be forced visible, because i'm not shown"
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: ok
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: so, I am looking, there is only ShellDeclarativeView::updateShellPosition() left for you :)
<tsdgeos> yeah :D
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: and approving https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/unity-2d/remove_unused_dash_dbus_props/+merge/92189 :)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: sounds like the SpreadMonitor.shown property emits an unnecessary changed signal at startup
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: and at shutdown
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: well, i guess it tries to be on the safe side of not knowning what was the previous state of the spread
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: yeah, but essentially it's wrong :)
<tsdgeos> but since the spread always starts "closed" i guess we can just omit it?
<tsdgeos> don't know
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: well, let me check
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I am fixing it
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: need to go to the bank to pickup my new credit card, back in 30 min
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: oki
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: btw not really sure what we want to do with ShellDeclarativeView::updateShellPosition() yet reading the sketchpad :D
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: well, adding the documentation is one I am sure of
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: then I don't know for the first thing
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: any idea?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/unity-2d/spread_monitor_finer_change_notification/+merge/92252
<nava> Hi all
<nava>  I make a design for let users to choose want to have full screen with luncher or without it. where should i send it ?
<gord> nava, hi, https://lists.launchpad.net/unity-design/ is probably where you want to go
<nava> thanks gord
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: regarding the updateShellPosition, your concern is if there are more than one StrutManager?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: i could use children instead of child then and cycle through them all
<tsdgeos> which basically might be 2
<tsdgeos> since we only support left and top strut edges for the manager
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: in https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/unity-2d/spread_monitor_finer_change_notification/+merge/92252 not sure if it is worth it, but we might cache the visible value in the class thus fixing the uncertainity for the second if branch
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: yeah I thought about caching
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: but I thought it was not worth it
<tsdgeos> ok
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I guess looping over the children is the only option?
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: well, we could expose a property from the qml named "thePixelsIStrutMySelf" and then assign it from the QML, but would be basically the same but in QML instead of cpp :D
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: that's not a bad idea
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: or is it
<tsdgeos> i'm not sure it's better than the current one
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: actually
<Kaleo> hi Karmak23_
<tsdgeos> not sure how would you update that if you needed to have multiple struts
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: let me think
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: right
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: so it feels like a cleaner solution would be to have StrutManager keep track of all its instances
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: instead of relying on finding them in the QML
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: if you see what I mean
<tsdgeos> well
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: but I don't think it's worth the pain
<tsdgeos> i'm not sure if we are overreaching here
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: so, looping over children it is
<tsdgeos> given that having more than one strut is not really common at all
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: so we will have the top panel in qml soon enough
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: in the same scene?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> ok
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: like in tv :)
<Karmak23> Kaleo, hi with late ;-)
<tsdgeos> hungryyyyyyyy
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: aaaaaaaand you got rev 1000
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d-shell_updateShellPosition_fixes/+merge/92259
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: :D
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: approved
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: can you take care of steps 8 & 9?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: while I do 6quater and 7
<kenvandine> mhall119, hey, did you get any feedback why singlet was rejected?
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: what you want exactly for upgrade testing, have a precise install, build package, see if dpkg -i works? or put the ppa and see if that works? or what exactly?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: hmmm, ppa would be ideal but
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: that may be a bit extreme
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: dpkg -i should be enough?
<tsdgeos> don't know
<tsdgeos> i guess the nice thing would be that
<tsdgeos> apt-update
<tsdgeos> or apt-distupgrade
<tsdgeos> suggest you to remove the old packages and install the new ones
<tsdgeos> don't think dpkg does that
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: right
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: so we can create a ppa easy
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: let me do that
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: https://launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/+archive/testshell
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: you upload the packages or i do?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: please do
<tsdgeos> oki
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I will upload the gnome-session update
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: so that you can login
<mhall119> kenvandine: yeah, didrocks helped me fix the remaining issues
<kenvandine> great
<mhall119> kenvandine: the binary is in universe now \o/
<kenvandine> woot
<tsdgeos> darg, gave the package a bad version number :D
<davidcalle> mhall119, nice!
<seb128>  
<seb128> WARNING
<seb128> bug 929384
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 929384 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "nvidia drivers broken by the recent libc update" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929384
<seb128> don't upgrade precise libc's if you are on nvidia
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: doh, 1 hour until the pkg builds https://launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/+archive/testshell/+build/3198869
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: ok
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: gee, we did like, everything!
<tsdgeos> :-)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I am still waiting to access oSoMoN's laptop :)
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: do i kill the stuff under remaining issues?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: and that will be the last patch (gestures)
<tsdgeos> it's like we don't care for them anymre
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: oh actually
<tsdgeos> or do we?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: keep them for now because
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: the last thing we need to do
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: is to write a commit message
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: summarizing everything we did
<Kaleo> :)
<tsdgeos> ok
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I give up on gnome-session
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> what's up?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I must be tired :)
<tsdgeos> what has to be done?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I think i am on the right track; hang on
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: pushed!
<tsdgeos> :-)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I pushed gnome-session to the ppa
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: hopefully with the right patch :)
<tsdgeos> he he
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: do you want to start putting the commit message in the sketchpad?
<tsdgeos> you mean the commit message of merging -shell intoy lp:unity-2d ?
<tsdgeos> that's going to be a long one :D
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: right
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: that one :)
<tsdgeos> what do we want to list there?
<tsdgeos> all changes? or just big ones
<tsdgeos> i.e. do we care that there is now a strutmanager class?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: hmmm
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I don't think we do
<tsdgeos> so just bigger stuff
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: though the fact that unity2dpanel does not handle strut anymore may be interesting
<Kaleo> +information
<greyback> the panel doesn't define it's own strut any more?
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: it does, the code is just moved somewhere else
<greyback> tsdgeos: ok
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: yeah, but the Unity2dPanel class does not
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: well Unity2dPanel contains a StrutManager, so it does
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: ok
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: thanks
<tsdgeos> arggg, the time left to build goes up instead of down
<tsdgeos> still 1 hour
<Kaleo> lol
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: what else are we missing? :)
<tsdgeos> actaully using it for a while
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I'll try to get some of didrocks's time to see how we can push the new gnome-session
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: right
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: wrote a commit log, give it a read, it's smaller than i actually though since lots of the commits are "fix this that already works in trunk", so i don't see it's commit worth-y for the big merge
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: right, good
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I'll have a look
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I have the sneaky feeling that we reload the home page of the dash everytime we show it
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: is that possible?
<tsdgeos> might be
<tsdgeos> well, on activateHome we call  pageLoader.setSource("Home.qml") each time
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: the builds are very close to completion
<tsdgeos> yep
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: and we did not use to do that before?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: setSource won't do anything if the source is the same as before
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/205970/ ← looks good
<tsdgeos> let's wait for the gnome-session thing to finish and see if all works fine
<greyback> tsdgeos: can someone please try this running shell: open a picture in shotwell, and try to crop it
<greyback> Kaleo: ^^
<greyback> tsdgeos: Kaleo: Oh never mind, it's Shotwell. I see flickering as I try to crop
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> greyback: i've a VM with precise
<tsdgeos> and all my menus are "wrong"
<tsdgeos> they have UPARROW and DOWNARROW at the edges
<tsdgeos> as if the menu would not fit on screen
<tsdgeos> but it does
<greyback> tsdgeos: Yep, I know.
<tsdgeos> ok
<greyback> tsdgeos: gtk change some weeks ago, not had chance to track it down
<greyback> plan to after FF
<greyback> it's a pain :(
<greyback> I also notice our menus & submenus don't match any more either
<tsdgeos> what do you mean by match?
<greyback> the theme's don't match
<tsdgeos> with unity3d?
<greyback> open a menu which has a submenu, and compare.
<greyback> 2d, not checked 3d yet
<tsdgeos> ah
<greyback> only saw it now
<tsdgeos> you mean we are not consistent with ourselves
<tsdgeos> seems fine here
<greyback> huh
<tsdgeos> or maybe i'm not looking at what you mean
<tsdgeos> but
<tsdgeos> open firefox, go to view -> toolbars
<tsdgeos> the toolbars submenu looks like the view menu
<greyback> try another app
<greyback> I get it with xchat
<greyback> and testability visualizer
<greyback> and nautilus :)
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> nautilus menus looks crap
<tsdgeos> -s
<greyback> same on 3d
<greyback> oh wow my virtualbox image of precise and Unity3d is slooooow
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: the gnome-session thing did not wor
<tsdgeos> +k
<tsdgeos> i got "Can not start ubuntu-2d session"
<tsdgeos> or similar
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: :(
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: can you check the content of
<tsdgeos> the file still mentions unirt-2d-launche
<tsdgeos> r
<Kaleo> /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/ubuntu-2d.session
<tsdgeos> yeah that one
<Kaleo> erk
<Kaleo> I borked the patch tehn
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: can you help me out?
<tsdgeos> with what?
<tsdgeos> this?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: yeah
<tsdgeos> sure
<greyback> I'm EOD, I think I need a peaceful night. Good evening all
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: updated the package, let's see how much time launchpad wants to build it
<tsdgeos> doh
<tsdgeos> 40 min
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: :)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: thanks
<tsdgeos> actually had to upload a new one
<tsdgeos> since i was building for oneiric instead of precise :-/
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: :)
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: i'm eod'ing now
<tsdgeos> if i have time might be back later to check the update works or not
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: ok, what's the last step?
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: 4 fingers gesture and you reviewing the commit message
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: right
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: it's going to have to happen tomorrow
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: and I guess we can use tomorrow as a test day?
<tsdgeos> i hope so yes
 * tsdgeos goes to see some tv
<seb128> mhr3, RainCT: if I take a screenshot (with print screen), the image is added in the dash recent files, then I click on it to open it, that hits 2 bugs
<seb128> 1- the screenshot is not thumbnailed yet (dunno if we can fix that easily)
<seb128> 2- the image is listed twice after I opened it
<seb128> is the second bug because save and open a different events and zg list them both? should it merge them since it's the same file?
<mhr3> seb128, no, it will be some encoding issue
<seb128> encoding?
<mhr3> seb128, can you check zg-explorer?
<mhr3> the last two events will most likely have slightly different uri
<seb128> zg-explorer: command not found
<seb128> $ apt-cache search zg explorer
<seb128> $
<mhr3> lp:zeitgeist-explorer
<seb128> mhr3, can you confirm the issue?
<seb128> mhr3, same url
<mhr3> oh.. zg-explorer doesn't show the uri :/
<seb128> mhr3, double click on the item
<mhr3> seb128, but yea, i see it
<seb128> mhr3, you have it in the dialog you get on double click
<seb128> mhr3, ok, you are right
<seb128> the saving as " " spaces and the opening "%20"
<mhr3> the saving is wrong then, RainCT's patches will need fix
<mhr3> well actually, there's no save dialog
<mhr3> it will be something else
<seb128> mhr3, should I open a bug? against what?
<seb128> mhr3, I will open a bug and assign to RainCT
<mhr3> seb128, dunno really
<mhr3> seb128, i'd open it against datahub
<seb128> mhr3, thanks
<mhr3> at the very least we can try workaround there
<mhr3> seb128, and as for 1) we don't do thumbnailing...
<seb128> mhr3, right, that's what I asummed
<sbte> om26er, hi, is there anything I should do to bugs that I fix?
<om26er> sbte, you should assign them you always, when you are working on them please make sure you set their status to incomplete... and once the fix gets merged into trunk change the status to fix committed
<om26er> inprogress i meant
<sbte> om26er, ok
<spikeb> Is auto-hide going to remain as an option? (i see that dodging windows is not)
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: there?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: yep
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: wassup
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: just finished testing my gnome-session packages, all fine
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: sweet!
<tsdgeos> what do we need to do though?
<tsdgeos> get someone to push them to the main repo?
<tsdgeos> i'd think that the session file should come with the unity-2d package and not with the gnome-session one
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: to the daily ppa
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: unity-team staging
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: we need to negotiate that with didrocks tomorrow
<tsdgeos> so we can update it easilier
<tsdgeos> anyhow i've updated the gnome-session and the upgrade items to DONE
<tsdgeos> since they worked fine
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: thanks
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I have to finish reviewing the commit message
<tsdgeos> sure
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: and tomorrow testing + gestures
<tsdgeos> i'm back to real life
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: take care
<tsdgeos> talk to you tomorrow
<togo> where should I look for progress on getting some of the common usage patterns issues resolved?
<togo> my boss, for example, was unable to find how to show file details in a directory listing
<togo> we're not going to be able to adopt unity for our users unless we can get it to do the things they are used to doing.  doesn't have to be the same way, but has to be able to accomplish the same task
<togo> ping
<spikeb> hmm
<thumper> togo: unity-design mailing list on launchpad
<RainCT> mhr3: so you do like zeitgeist-explorer! :P
<mhr3> RainCT, with my whole heart!
<mmrazik> give me one more sec
<togo> given all the hubub I'd have thought the fixes would be out of design by now.  thanks thump3r
<togo> an LTS release that breaks lots of people will be a fiasco
<rye> Hello, after an upgrade of kbd-data to 2.5-1ubuntu1 following an upstream fix for F10, gtk+ shortcut broke, as in F10 now simultaneously mean Shift+F10 (which does context menu) and F10 which calls global menu. Upstream bug is https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=661973
<ubot5> Gnome bug 661973 in gtk "gtk+ reacts on F10 press incorrectly with xkeyboard-config-2.4.1" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<rye> In unity3d this is working, since somehow compiz plugin intercepts the keypress first
<rye> in unity2d this does not work properly now, pressing F10 makes menu pop up and hide as soon as you depress the button
<rye> should I file a bug to trace this in unity or gnome.org bug is enough?
<bmoez> hi, i'm asking if unity team have take a look at this design http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgZ_IEx7Zfg&feature=player_embedded and this mock-up http://musl1m.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-Unity-5-0-Mock-up-188101327  ,i think that will make unity more freindly and more powerful :)
<vanRijn> bmoez: that's pretty slick looking. =:)
<bmoez> :)
<bschaefer> jaytaoko1, hey, are you around?
<jaytaoko1> bschaefer: hello
<jaytaoko1> bschaefer: great stuff you showed!
<bschaefer> jaytaoko1, so I need to talk with you about how we are going to get InputMethodIBus and TextEntry to work together!
<bschaefer> jaytaoko1, yeah, my goal is to finish this today or tonight :)
<jaytaoko1> bschaefer: ok, how about we go on skype in an hour
<bschaefer> jaytaoko1, what is left to do is to get those public methods in InputMethodIBus working with in TextEntry
<bschaefer> jaytaoko1, sounds good! I should be on, so just call me when you are ready :)
<jaytaoko1> bschaefer: will do! thanks!
<bschaefer> jaytaoko1, sweet! Im getting some coffee then!
<bmoez> vanRijn: i found the design of ubuntu 12.04 still like the last version, and may this will make more users install linuxmint. i readed gnome3systemsettingschanges and it looks very good but it is for 12.10. is there any work in progress for make unity more better in ubuntu 12.04 "LTS"
<vanRijn> bmoez: I don't honestly know, sorry
<jaytaoko1> thumper: review please: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/nux/nux.color-class/+merge/91714
#ubuntu-unity 2012-02-10
<Will123456> hey guys. is there any project similar to OS X's autosave being worked on?
<htorque> hi all! if indicator-applications leaks memory, does this mean an application causes this or the indicator itself?
<htorque> haven't had time to do any valgrind stuff, just monitored the indicators and indicator-applications leaked 30mb in just 3h of system idling.
<kklimonda> htorque: I don't see how could application make another application leak memory - it looks like a bug in indicator-applications
<htorque> kklimonda: i really have no clue how this all works together. ;-) well, will get a valgrind log of it and report a bug.
<htorque> i just remembered a leak in the appmenu causing unity-panel-service to grow, so...
<snadge> is anyone working on fglrx issue ?
<snadge> i understand its closed source etc.. but amd gpus are quite popular
<snadge> all the main compiz/unity devs must use nvidia like total fanbois or something ;)
<kklimonda> hmm, is someone working on rhythmbox support for the music lenses?
<kklimonda> snadge: pretty much all seasoned linux users avoid amd and fglrx in particular ;)
<snadge> well.. that is true to an extent.. but as far as im aware, amd has significantly improved the situation
<kklimonda> (but I'm sure that unity devs are working on fixing any issues that they are aware of)
<kklimonda> sure, so I've heard
<kklimonda> but old habits die hard :)
<snadge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/770283
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 770283 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "[fglrx]title bar does not update on non-maximized windows" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<snadge> this one sucks.. and has been an issue for quite a while now :P
<snadge> if i use radeon driver.. which is terrible.. it doesnt have this problem
<snadge> by terrible i mean.. cant play minecraft or oilrush at a decent framerate.. doesnt have accelerated video support etc
<kklimonda> ah, I remember us going back to gtk-window-decorator for 11.10
<snadge> ahh i see its getting some attention from daniel and sam.. excellent
<snadge> <3 ;P
<snadge> apparently the problem used to exist in the open drivers.. intel/radeon etc.. some time ago (i've never seen proof of this)
<snadge> but if someone were to point out the specific fix .. perhaps that knowledge would be useful in creating a workaround and/or notifying amd
<snadge> lol
<tsdgeos> dyams|away: hi, could you merge shell again into your MultiMonitor-Shell, or prefer me to do it?
<dyams> tsdgeos: hi
<tsdgeos> hi
<dyams> tsdgeos: one sec
<dyams> tsdgeos: i'll check it out
<greyback> mornin' all
<dyams> tsdgeos: All changes applied successfully.
<tsdgeos> cool
<tsdgeos> doh
<tsdgeos> bzr in precise is broken
 * tsdgeos reports a bug
<dyams> tsdgeos: Pushed up to revision 994
 * tsdgeos_ kicks tsdgeos
<dyams> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/MultiMonitor-Shell/+register-merge
<tsdgeos> dyams: no, you've ben hit by the launchpad bug :D
<dyams> tsdgeos: oops
<tsdgeos> dyams: go back and forth and give me the url with the numer
<tsdgeos> according to the devels the bug does not exist btw  :D
<tsdgeos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/929422
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 929422 in Launchpad itself "Fails to refresh the URL when making a merge request" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<dyams> tsdgeos: :) here it is https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/MultiMonitor-Shell/+merge/92428
<tsdgeos> dyams: you want to merge that into shell already?
<dyams> tsdgeos: yes, that is the objective
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> i think we don't want that
<tsdgeos> shell has to die today
<tsdgeos> and become trunk
<tsdgeos> waiting for Florian to show up to finish the last bits for that
<dyams> tsdgeos: makes sense
<tsdgeos> oki
<mgedmin> oh, hey, now I have _two_ xchat icons in my launcher, and both are shown as active
<htorque> sbte: hi! i let the system idle for seven hours and compiz gained less than the half what it used to gain (it's now ~1mb per hour). definitely an improvement!
<sbte> htorque, if you could give me a new valgrind log of that that would be great ;)
<sbte> I'm making one myself too
<htorque> i'll first have to get one of the indicator-applications-service → 10mb/h :(
<sbte> htorque, that's ok too
<sbte> I want to fix ALL the leaks :P
<htorque> sbte: that's going to be a tough weekend :P
<dyams> tsdgeos: hi
<tsdgeos> hi
<dyams> tsdgeos: how can we have screens one top of other?
<tsdgeos> dyams: maybe my wording was not good enough
<tsdgeos> i mean vertically aligned
<greyback> I'm guessing he mean the bottom of screen 1 touches the top of screen 2
<tsdgeos> isntead of horizontally alligned
<dyams> greyback: true
<dyams> tsdgeos: well, pls read it as topLeft  :)
<tsdgeos> dyams: sure, then use the topLeft corner
<tsdgeos> as i said :D
<dyams> and ScreenInfo::TopLeft is not the same in this case
<tsdgeos> we have that already
<tsdgeos> it is
<tsdgeos> and if it is not
<tsdgeos> you'll have to tell me why we have two topLeft's and they return different stuff
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> yours is RTL "aware"
<tsdgeos> i'm not sure i want that
<dyams> ScreenInfo has four ctors
<tsdgeos> yes
<dyams> so, we m_screen can be valid but corner could Invlid
<tsdgeos> ok, i told that to saviq and he did not fix it
<dyams> in this case, m_screen is the screen number while ScreenInfo::InvalidCorner
<tsdgeos> dyams: fix screeninfo so corner is properly defined when you give it a screen
<tsdgeos> in the constructor
<dyams> while creating instance of ScreenInfo, we don't know the corner the screen belongs to
<dyams> we can have 3*2 screens, no?
<dyams> tsdgeos: moreover, isLeftMost is only to simplify the whole task
<tsdgeos> dyams: sure, if it does not belong to a corner set corner to invalid
<didrocks> greyback: hey, how are you?
<greyback> didrocks: could be better :) You?
<didrocks> greyback: still on compiz, but fine :)
<greyback> didrocks: what can I do for you?
<didrocks> greyback: just a head's up, we are freezing on Monday (midday?)
<didrocks> greyback: I think the removal of intellihide (even from the code) needs to be done at that time for aligning with -3d
<greyback> didrocks: yep, is on my list for today. How long is the freeze expected?
<didrocks> greyback: really depends on how things are going for both -2d and -3d
<greyback> Remove intellihide from the code too? JohnLea said it can be kept as advanced option
<didrocks> greyback: I hope we can release on thursday
<didrocks> greyback: hum, it's been removed from an executive decision on 3d
<greyback> didrocks: We'll have plenty of stuff to merge in next week
<didrocks> greyback: features?
<didrocks> (this release of for thursday: feature freeze)
<greyback> didrocks: yeah. I'm working right up to FF 16th
<didrocks> greyback: well, the 16th, it should be *in* ubuntu
<didrocks> an that's why we have this freeze process to make a release
<didrocks> greyback: can I discuss with you what's going in?
<greyback> didrocks: sure. Mumble?
<didrocks> yeah :)
<rye> Can I help with anything if I am experiencing bug #926385 at this moment?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 926385 in unity (Ubuntu) "applications appear twice in windows switcher and launcher" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926385
<mgedmin> heh, /me too!
<mgedmin> thank you for mentioning the bug number, now I won't have to search ;)
<rye> wow, now both kazam and shotwell "have" 2 windows
<rye> dear things, please stop breaking, I was just trying to record a video of shotwel flickering during switching from preview to viewing the image
<ppd> hi there. I just experienced something weird with unity/compiz on latest precise. Whenever I extend my desktop to a second monitor with nvidia twinview compiz displays a scrambled desktop for a few seconds and afterwards restores to correct behaviour. I do not experience this behaviour with e.g unity 2d. So my question is: Is this expected/acceptable behaviour for the binary driver as I somehow did not manage to find a bug/report re
<ppd> lated to this while I can hardly be the first one to encounter this. (is the same on oneiric btw.)
<rye> let's see how it is on intel now...
<rye> erm
<rye> ppd, i experienced this every time on nVidia 8400G even in compiz/gnome
<ppd> rye, but just with compiz or maybe mutter, right? have you tried with metacity/unity 2d?
<rye> and the second thing is you can't move mouse pointer slowly between the screens because of push-to-reveal code kicking in even if launcher is always displayed
<ppd> true thing. Next thing I don't get is why to display a launcher on every screen when it's already set to never hide. But that is maybe just taste
<rye> ppd, i recall running compiz on that machine, not mutter. As for metacity - i am not sure. That machine's nVidia card fried itself due to poor cooling design
<ppd> rye, I just tried. It seems related to compiz. Unity 2d pretty much instantly extends to the second monitor as one would expect
<rye> bug #930165
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 930165 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity launcher push-to-reveal code continues working in always-show - makes multimonitor navigation harder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930165
<ppd> seems not to be an issue with the intel driver and xrandr. Compiz extends with a pretty short delay and a clean black transition screen, no "pixel garbage"
<htorque_> hello all! i ran valgrind with the application indicator and got this leak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/836605/
<htorque_> is it enough to report this snippet, because i forgot to install a couple of debug symbols, so the rest of the log isn't complete. :-/
<mhr3> htorque_, sorry that doesn't really help much since it's mostly in slice allocator, running with G_SLICE=always-malloc G_DEBUG=gc-friendly might produce something more useful
<mhr3> still it does say that the variants from gdbus are leaking...
<htorque_> mhr3: i did run it that way (followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valgrind)
<mhr3> htorque_, oh :(
<htorque_> mhr3: the next entry in size is just 304 bytes, so this one is really all i got. any way to produce something more useful for you guys?
<mhr3> htorque_, patching and compiling glib with systemtap support for gvariants and getting something useful from that? :)
<mhr3> did i mention it's a *bit* advanced? :)
<htorque_> sounds easy :P
<mhall119> didrocks: ping
<didrocks> hey mhall119
<didrocks> sorry, was catching up on email
<didrocks> emails*
<mhall119> didrocks: was just checking to see if you had time to work on the singlet template
<didrocks> mhall119: I had to postpone that and I had to jump on trying to make a compiz release
<didrocks> which took 2 days but is now ended
<mhall119> come on, is compiz really more important?
<didrocks> mhall119: sure, it can't compare to quickly! :)
<didrocks> we should make a windowmanager template :p
<didrocks> I hope to get some start next week, like tuesday/wednesday
<mhall119> ok
<didrocks> I just hanged the boiler plate to be generic
<didrocks> (and fixed a bug in Quickly ;))
<mhall119> someone please tell me we will be able to install new Dash lenses without restarting Unity before 12.04 is released
<rye> <thisfred> oh joy, I minimized everything again by alt-tabbing into stoopid
<rye> <thisfred> ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED: spent quality time unminimizing windows
<mhall119> or press super+d to unminimize everything in one shot
<rye> mhall119, hm, does not seem to work, letter d is sent to window
<rye> ctrl+alt+d
<mhall119> rye: super+d?
<mhall119> whatever the "show desktop" shortcut is, should unminimize everything
<mhall119> at least, it does for me
<rye> yes, ctrl+alt+d, according to the unity hint overlay, maybe i am running with the older shortcut settings
<mhall119> rye: how about a alt-tabbing to the desktop again, does that restore them all?
<Petko> guys (and gals) , I'd like to draw your attention to the communitys frustration with the removal of the dodge windows feature (discussed at lenght in ayatana) . The proposals are the following :
<Petko> 1. Bring dodge back , so it's configurable through myUnity
<Petko> 2.Replace auto-hide with dodge
<Petko> (since it was made clear only two options are wanted)
<Petko> is any of the developers willing to push this back in Unity ?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-02-11
<mhall119> I haven't seen anybody actually frustrated with Dodge being removed, just people who thought auto-hide was being removed.
<mhall119> though personally I do miss it
<imnichol> could someone explain to me what dodge is exactly?
<imnichol> I'm running alpha2, and I haven't noticed any changes to the behavior
<sbte> htorque_, how is the leak test coming along? :P
<htorque_> sbte: needed the machine tonight, will start it shortly.
<sbte> htorque_, ok
<htorque_> sbte: i was told, that this one is not helpful: bug 930291 :-(
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 930291 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "indicator-application-service leaking memory (~10 MiB/h)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930291
<sbte> htorque_, well, it tells you that there's either a leak in glib or in some asynchronous callback
<htorque_> which doesn't tell _me_ a lot :P
<sbte> htorque_, it doesn't say anything really
<sbte> just that there is a leak _somewhere_ :P
<sbte> htorque_, but I'll see if I can spot the leak
<sbte> brb
<sbte> htorque, I think I found something
<sbte> htorque, not sure if this is it, but maybe it helps: https://code.launchpad.net/~sbte/indicator-application/fix-memory-leak
<htorque> sbte: \o/ will test once the compiz valgrind is done. :)
<sbte> htorque, I'm not sure if it fixes your leak, but it fixes _some_ leak :P
<sbte> ok, the staging ppa just totally broke my system
<htorque> sbte: unity or compiz?
<sbte> htorque, unity uninstalled itself and I can't install if back, because the right version of libnux is not present :P
<htorque> ah !:-)
<njin> bug 530596
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 530596 in chive ""Browse" fails when "Profiling" is on" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530596
<njin> sorry bug 930596
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 930596 in Compiz Core "compiz miss lasts coordinates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930596
<njin> bug 930646
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 930646 in Compiz Core "Click on Dash influence pulseaudio consumption" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930646
<Debolaz> Anyone knows if the bug where Unity will always show the title of the last application shown, even when the application has been closed, is reported?
<Debolaz> Launchpad seems to be a bit overloaded atm, so I can't search very effectively.
<htorque_> sbte: i've finished the compiz valgrind (~1 meg leaks per hour) and the biggest item is again such a weird trace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/837930/
<htorque_> the next in size is just 112kb. i'm wondering if i'm doing something wrong.
<htorque_> that's how i run compiz:
<htorque_> G_SLICE="always-malloc" G_DEBUG="gc-friendly" /usr/bin/valgrind -v --tool=memcheck --leak-check=full  --num-callers=50 --log-file=/tmp/valgrind.log /usr/bin/compiz.real
<sbte> htorque, no, it's not your fault
<sbte> and I might have even found that leak
<sbte> but I don't understand dbus too well...
<freijon> hey. I'm developing an app which uses libappindicator. everything works fine when using unity. when I switch to gnome-shell, the indicator is displayed in the bottom right, but the icon is not displayed. is this an issue of libappindicator or gnome-shell?
<AlanBell> anyone know what Unity.LauncherEntry.get_for_app_uri(uri) is expecting as a URI?
<htorque_> sbte: off for today, but starting your indicator-application branch for testing. good luck fixing all the other leaks! ;-)
<sbte> htorque, ok, just spam me any leaks you find, no matter how small they are :P
<sbte> cya
<AlanBell> are you working on leaks of nux objects left behind by the unity compiz plugin?
<njin> bug 930683
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 930683 in Compiz Core "Alt-Tab don't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930683
<AlanBell> njin: works for me
<njin> AlanBell: have you followed the described steps?
<AlanBell> yes, bunch of apps open, switch to an empty workspace, alt tab, see other stuff to switch to, let go and it swooshes over to the main workspace and focusses the app I selected
<njin> AlanBell, don't work for me
<JanC> it probably depends on what application switcher plugin you are using
<njin> termenal and firefox
<njin> terminal
<JanC> I mean what compiz "application switcher" plugin
<AlanBell> I am using the standard unity switcher which to be fair, is pretty broken, but works in this instance
<njin> I'm testing compiz beta1
<AlanBell> huh?? what version of ubuntu are you using?
<njin> precise
<AlanBell> ok, and you are using unity 5.2?
<JanC> AlanBell: logically it will work, as it always pollutes Alt-Tab with every irrelevant app you don't want to see there  ;)
<JanC> (but you already said it's broken)
<AlanBell> and raises all windows of a certain app, even if you only want one of them
<AlanBell> yeah, it is broken :)
<njin> yes, 5.2
<JanC> njin: did you change anything with ccsm?
<njin> JanC, no not installed
<JanC> i.e., do you have the same issues with a clean user profile?
<AlanBell> bug 861250 is targetted at unity 5.4 so there is hope, will that make it to feature freeze?
<njin> yes, nothing changed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 861250 in unity (Ubuntu) "alt-tab - quick alt + tab (before the switcher shows) not consistent" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/861250
<AlanBell> yeah, looks like that should squeeze into FF
<njin> No, isn't a dup, is really broken, it works correctly from a focused app but not from an empty workspace
<AlanBell> yeah, I appreciate you are describing something different, but I can't reproduce it
<njin> 0.9.7.0-beta1
<AlanBell> that your compiz version?
 * AlanBell thinks 0.9.6 is in precise
<AlanBell> just updating now, but I don't see a compiz update in the list
<njin> AlanBell, is didrocks ppa, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:didrocks/ppa then sudo update/dist-upgrade
<njin> works, but buggy
<njin> there is a testing request for this
<AlanBell> if I set up a dbus signal receiver with bus.add_signal_receiver how do I remove it again when I am done with it?
<AlanBell> hacked around it
<AlanBell> if you run this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/sanity.py in python you should get reasonably functional window quicklists
<AlanBell> would appreciate comments and thoughts
<AlanBell> code is likely to be a bit rubbish, it is my first ever go with dbus and signals and stuff
<jussi> mhall119: ping
<ingwa> General question:
<ingwa> Will apps developed for unity be done using a specific toolkit?
<ingwa> and follow some specific interface design guidelins?
<AlanBell> ingwa: anything with a .desktop file can go in the launcher
<ingwa> admittedly my knowledge of unity is sketchy at best
<AlanBell> http://developer.ubuntu.com/ has some guidance, but really the Gnome HIG is probably what you are after http://developer.gnome.org/hig-book/3.0/
<ingwa> but I heard that unity is targeted for not only standard PC's but also tablets.  That would make the Gnome HIG pretty obsolete, wouldn't it?
<AlanBell> yes, it would be nice to have a unity HIG
<ingwa> The reason I'm asking is that I am thinking of porting something to unity and I would like to know what's expected of the port.
<ingwa> AlanBell: anything like that in the works?
<AlanBell> not sure
<ingwa> Is there anything at all that talks about unity apps on a tablet?
<ingwa> (Is there anything that talks about unity itself on tablets, btw?)
<AlanBell> ingwa: might be best asking that on a weekday
<AlanBell> there are a number of things right now which I guess don't work so well on tablets, although the recent change to the launcher is a good thing I think
<AlanBell> ingwa: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/platform/documentation/ some stuff on multitouch and gestures there
<ingwa> thanks
<JanC> ingwa: I think the GNOME HIG is still pretty relevant, even it it would need some changes for tablets, unity, and such
<JanC> if it
<ingwa> JanC: OK
#ubuntu-unity 2012-02-12
<eeemsi> ohai there
<eeemsi> i was playing around with ubuntu 12.04
<eeemsi> several things happened that were - lets call it freaking buggy
<eeemsi> showing the "cheat sheet" for the short is buggy
<eeemsi> the launcher does not move aside if a window touches its border
<eeemsi> and one very basic question -> how to open multiple xterms?
<eeemsi> what was also weird is the klicking behaviour in the system setting window
<snadge> how do you bring up the cheat sheet?
<snadge> i did that accidentally before
<snadge> also.. the issue with dash not autohiding is known
<eeemsi> pressing the windows key
<snadge> ahh holding it down
<eeemsi> i'm already on another machine without it ;)
<snadge> you need to either change it in background settings or ccsm
<eeemsi> holding down the mod1 for a while brings up number in the launcher
<snadge> desktop background -> behaviour -> auto hide the launcher
<eeemsi> that's not that bad actually ;)
<snadge> on mine, for some reason, that option is greyed out
<eeemsi> switch it on
<snadge> but in ccsm, unity.. you can set it to dodge all windows, active windows, or always on top
<eeemsi> also it seems that the borders of a workspace are not absolute
<snadge> however.. some people (myself included) report that when autohide is enabled.. the reveal is broken.. ie.. move the mouse to the left edge, and dash doesnt reveal most of the time
<eeemsi> it is
<snadge> kinda sick of regressions in unity.. its like 2 steps forward, one step back.. but thats life
<eeemsi> no its something
<eeemsi> the reveal is buggy - agread
<snadge> hardly anyone i know actually uses linux as a desktop to be perfectly honest
<eeemsi> but the realy weird thing is that when the mouse gets near an active element the reveal seems to work
<snadge> and the few people that i do.. tend to hate unity more than like it
<snadge> i guess im "weird" in the sense that i have persisted with it for months now
<snadge> and i cant be bothered with crap like linux mint.. etc
<snadge> or gnome shell
<eeemsi> coming from the tiling world unity does have some nice tricks indeed
<eeemsi> dont let us flamewar in here
<snadge> i think dash's position needs to be configurable though.. thats a show stopper for some people
<eeemsi> we should give the devs ideas where these bugs might come from
<snadge> some people have their monitors in portrait position
<eeemsi> i think that the dash thing has to be thought about from scratch
<eeemsi> or building an extra package for it
<snadge> also some people might just want to be kinky and have it on the right instead of the left
<eeemsi> anyway
<eeemsi> that dash thing seems to not give the correct items for a search
<snadge> ok well you're right.. instead of just talking "crap" .. could actually look into these bugs and assist with their resolution ;)
<eeemsi> and is not that good -> usability(the thing that no one wants to hear)
<eeemsi> ^^
<eeemsi> can you tell me how to open multiple xterms?
<eeemsi> i was expecting by right clicking it it gives me chance to open a new one … turns out it doesn't
<eeemsi> it has to be possible somehow
<snadge> umm... ctrl-alt-t opens a term
<snadge> but not sure with xterm
<eeemsi> im used to use urxvtc having urxvtd started via xsession
<eeemsi> one thing i didn't try was to check for the urgency hint
<eeemsi> snadge: sudo update-alternatives –config x-terminal-emulator
<eeemsi> that should do it
<eeemsi> oh and in addition you should add a 40nosuggestrecommands in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<eeemsi> that does  lower the packets that should get downloaded
<eeemsi> e.g. when installing mplayer java is not coming along ;)
<eeemsi> mplayer does not need java
<eeemsi> snadge: http://pastebin.com/dMgPXaaK
<gang65> Hi
<gang65> I would like to implement https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/874254 in Unity 2d
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 874254 in unity-2d "top bar, integrated menu - when a application is first launched, the integrated menu should be displayed for 2 seconds before fading out of view" [High,In progress]
<gang65> Unfortunately I'm stuck
<gang65> I don't know how I could detect if the application was launched first rime
<gang65> Is anyone knows where I should look for solution?
<eeemsi__> ohai
<EgoGratis> I am not used to mailing list so i decided (it was suggest to me too) i make one proposal about alternative Dodge Windows implementation here on the IRC channel. I think Unity Shell works better then Shells found in other OS-es and allows the user to use screen more efficiently. I don't care if default mode would be Never hide but i think this Unity Shell flagship option should be preserved too.
<EgoGratis> I understand that current implementation does have some bugs that are probably hard to solve and because of that i would like to propose different implementation that would probably preserve "lean code" and "lean Unity Shell too". The approach would be much simplified. There would be third option in system setting: Never hide + Hide when at least one window on the screen/workspace is maximized. That would be it.
<EgoGratis> In all other situations it would act exactly the same as Never hide mode does now. There would be no more "windows" behind Unity Launcher and a lot less bugs would be there? Unity Launcher would act only as ON/OFF switch and the only thing that would trigger the switch is condition at least one window has to be maximized! We could have "lean code" and preserve "lean Unity Shell too". What do you think?
<sbte> htorque, I checked unity, libunity, nux, bamf, compiz, compiz-core, indicator-application and libindicator, but I can't find the leak
<sbte> unless it's in one of the patches I submitted but that are still in queue
<htorque> sbte: that's unfortunate. thanks for trying anyway!
<sbte> htorque, well, it could still be that it's fixed when all of my patches are in. Fingers crossed :P
<sbte> what do you use exactly for testing? Precise with the staging ppa enabled?
<htorque> sbte: precise with unity from trunk
<htorque> i can also reproduce the indicator-application leak with a daily live cd and some indicators installed (i checked, it doesn't depend on a single indicator being installed, but the more i install the faster the service grows).
<htorque> i usually have indicator-multiload, -cpufreq and -sensors in use.
<sbte> htorque, well, there's a lot more fixed in indicator-application trunk
<htorque> going to try this next
<sbte> htorque, well, it could also be fixes in other things used by unity
<htorque> going to try those afterwards ;)
<sbte> htorque, if you want to try them all you can use the staging ppa
<sbte> but that might break your system every now and then
<htorque> i'm using nux, libunity, unity trunk when testing this stuff. yeah, will do...
<htorque> i'm fine with breakage :)
<sbte> htorque, ok then :P
<sbte> htorque, I also have 4 more fixes that still have to be approved
<sbte> one fixes a 10mb/hour leak
<ali1234> something very strange has happened to my unity
<ali1234> the window switcher is only counting windows on the current workspace instead of all workspaces
<ali1234> this is a feature i've wanted since forever
<ali1234> but something tells me it is a bug
<ali1234> i am running up to date precise
<Daekdroom> ali1234, it's now the new default.
<Daekdroom> You got your feature right there.
<Daekdroom> No bug.
<ali1234> awesome!!!
<ahayzen> Daekdroom: Is this new 'feature' configurable (eg via ccsm) or is it forced upon the user?
<ali1234> i feel like it doesn't go far enough. it still takes you to another workspace if there isn't already a window of that app on the current one
<ali1234> they should be totally independent i think
<ali1234> but hey, it's a start :)
<ali1234> btw, the link in the topic to the mailing list is broken...
<ali1234> the link at http://unity.ubuntu.com/contact-us/ is different and also broken
<ali1234> and googling it sends me to a url that puts me in an endless openid authentication loop
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, hey, just saw the merge failed. As you pushed some new changes last night
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, ill have it fixed in a sec
<Daekdroom> ahayzen, iirc it's configurable
<ahayzen> Daekdroom: Where will the options be System settings/CCSM? ... or do you not know yet?
<Daekdroom> ahayzen, I think it's 'Bias alt-tab to prefer windows on the current viewport' under the Switcher tab in CCSM
<ahayzen> Deakdroom: Thx
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, its all good now :)
<sbte> thomi, is there anything else that needs to happen to get this in? https://code.launchpad.net/~sbte/unity/fix-919328/+merge/92100
<thomi> sbte: nope, just gotta remind me to approve the MP - I forgot. Doing it now ;)
<thomi> thanks for your help.
<thomi> there we go - it should be merged in an hour or so.
<sbte> thomi, ok thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2013-02-04
<didrocks> hey sil2100, how are you?
<sil2100> didrocks: hello, I'm fine - how was your holiday? ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: really nice! even if the weather wasn't optimal, I could at least taste all kind of snow state :)
<didrocks> also, nothing broken apparently :)
<didrocks> and you? how was your week?
<sil2100> didrocks: awesome to know you're not broken in any way ;) The week was a bit busy
<didrocks> sil2100: I saw that you fought some new refactoring breaking more tests, right? :/
<sil2100> didrocks: since there was an ABI break we had to fix, switcher tests got broken again due to refactoring, some daily failures as always popped up and eh eh
<didrocks> sil2100: TBH, I would go with reverting in the future, you can't be alone fixing refactoring issues
<sil2100> But we managed to somehow fix things, although 'sometimes' indicator tests still fail, due to some strange mini-regressions I think
<didrocks> sil2100: speaking of tests, I think you are still seeing the high number of failures, do you know why?
<didrocks> it's read, not even yellow even
<popey> Welcome back didrocks
<didrocks> hey popey! Thanks! How are you? :)
<popey> Need moar coffee.
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll look at the list in a moment and comment ;)
<popey> Other than that, fine ☺
<didrocks> popey: heh, first life problem! :)
<popey> ☺
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks! 623 issues apparently :/
<sil2100> didrocks: huh, ok, looking into all those failures now, but we didn't have those last week - it seems the reason for them are the autopilot refactorizations by thomi in lp:unity
<sil2100> didrocks: for new autopilot
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, so the refactorization is wrong?
<sil2100> didrocks: not sure - what autopilot is jenkins using?
<sil2100> didrocks: since we need to use the most recent revision, 125, which didn't get released yet
<didrocks> sil2100: the one from the ppa, but I guess it's adding another ppa, isn't it mmrazik?
<mmrazik> didrocks: mhm... might be still the case. Let me check
<sil2100> didrocks: since once we have certainity that we're using latest autopilot and latest lp:unity trunk, we can then check if there are still errors, since I'm not sure if all thomi's changes were in when the jenkins test job was started
<mmrazik> didrocks, sil2100: yes,  1.2daily13.01.28-0ubuntu1+bzr125pkg0raring1 is installed
<sil2100> didrocks: some things changed in how introspection is handled from what I see, so it can cause failures when all tests are not fixed
<didrocks> sil2100: ^
<didrocks> sil2100: sholdn't we revert autopilot and unity changes then?
<sil2100> mmrazik: thanks - could you check also what package version of unity was used exactly?
<mmrazik> sil2100: are we talking about build #70?
<mmrazik> just to make sure...
<sil2100> mmrazik: yes
<sil2100> thomi: are you still around?
<sil2100> (sometimes thomi is still not sleeping at this hour ;) )
<mmrazik> sil2100: 6.12.0daily13.02.04-0ubuntu1
<mmrazik> sil2100: FYI: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ps-unity-autopilot-release-testing/70/label=autopilot-ati/artifact/results/artifacts/machine-config/dpkg-list.log/*view*/
<sil2100> Ah, ok, thanks!
 * sil2100 writes that down
<sil2100> Let me check what was in that
<mmrazik> sil2100: I assume I can just disable the additional PPA. We used it because it has pythohn-testapp but that should be in raring already.
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, so it seems we were testing revision 3112, while thomi was still pushing his changes
<sil2100> didrocks: let's try re-running the tests on the latest revision 3116 maybe to see if he fixed everything
<mmrazik> sil2100, didrocks: I just disabled the autopilot ppa
<sil2100> mmrazik: let's use the autopilot ppa for now
<mmrazik> ok
<mmrazik> then reverting :)
<sil2100> mmrazik: since I just want to make sure thomi fixed everything - becaue *maybe* with lp:unity trunk all will be ok
<sil2100> *maybe* ;) Thanks, and sorry for the trouble
<mmrazik> lets see
<didrocks> sil2100: so, the change in the ppa?
<didrocks> mmrazik: I can rerun the full stack
<sil2100> didrocks: I think we would have to use unity staging for this test run ;/
<sil2100> Or wait
<didrocks> yeah?
<sil2100> Staging staging... wait
<sil2100> Shiiit ;/
<didrocks> shiiiit good, shit bad? :)
<sil2100> Since thomi was pushing changes *directly* to trunk without merge-requests, staging is based on 3102 still
<sil2100> So we have to build trunk somewhere first then
<didrocks> we are interested in rev 3116?
<sil2100> Yes, since that one seems final with the AP changes
<mmrazik> I wonder how that happened an why would he push to trunk
<mmrazik> sounds like some pilot error
<sil2100> Then we can decide on a revert finally
<didrocks> latest autopilot is 1.2daily13.01.28-0ubuntu1
<sil2100> mmrazik: not sure, maybe he wanted to push them quickly... but still, it's not wise to push without review ;/
<didrocks>   * Automatic snapshot from revision 123
<sil2100> didrocks: I think for everything to work, we need  1.2daily13.01.28-0ubuntu1+bzr125pkg0raring1  from ppa:autopilot/ppa
<didrocks> sil2100: I can rebuild latest trunk if needed
<didrocks> Thomi pushed things half backed :/
<sil2100> He could have at least sent an e-mail to the ML! ;p
<mmrazik> this must be some error. Doesn't make any sense to me to push this sort of stuff in a rush
<didrocks> sil2100: yep :/
<didrocks> sil2100: so, do you mean directly pushing to trunk a revert in autopilot and unity?
<didrocks> and tell to have them merged in synced before a 00 UTC or after 6 UTC
<sil2100> didrocks: I wonder what to do now... since it would be best if thomi could comment on why he pushed directly, without a MR - maybe he did that by mistake?
<sil2100> Since I don't see any rationale
<didrocks> sil2100: as you wish, I can redo a daily with latest autopilot
<didrocks> or reverting
<didrocks> just want to unblock :)
<didrocks> sil2100: are we sure everything will pass with latest autopilot?
<didrocks> your pick :)
<sil2100> hmmm ;p
 * mmrazik votes for revert in lp:unity
<mmrazik> lp:autopilot stuff seemed to go through review/autolanding
<sil2100> Yes, I think so too - since even if we revert, thomi can re-send all the changes in one big MR anyway
<sil2100> And we'll get it all nice and tidy
<sil2100> So it might be done by mistake these direct changes
<sil2100> mmrazik: you will have to disable ppa:autopilot/ppa then... ;) (sorry that you have to keep enabling and disabling it all the time)
<mmrazik> sil2100: the changes in r125 of lp:autopilot will break the tests in lp:unity ?
<mmrazik> I mean, in the cleaned lp:unity
<sil2100> mmrazik: yes, since it modifies some methods in autopilot, so those will fail on being called without thomi's lp:unity modifications
<sil2100> So we need to use an earlier autopilot, the last one released is fine
<sil2100> Since there's one commit that changes AP
<mmrazik> ok.. so we just need to make sure the autopilot stuff doesn't land in raring sooner than the unity stuff
<mmrazik> sil2100: the autopilot ppa is gone
<sil2100> I'll try maybe creating a big merge request for thomi, I'll put it up in ~unity-team so that thomi can edit it if anything
<didrocks> mmrazik: sil2100: hum, we need to revert both or none
<didrocks> mmrazik: sil2100: they need to land in sync
<mmrazik> didrocks: and I wonder how that can be done
<didrocks> or this will be broken again in the next daily
<mmrazik> didrocks: but then unity will just need to wait for its fixes
<didrocks> mmrazik: well, there is 24 hours in a day to ensure they are merged before noon :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: unity won't be releasable without the fixes
<mmrazik> yes. which sounds like a reasonable workflow...
<mmrazik> first release the new autopilot
<mmrazik> and then unity
<didrocks> mmrazik: I would say yes, but one of the rule is to land coherent stuff within a day
<didrocks> which wasn't the case here
<didrocks> mmrazik: and I would say yes if we don't have constant test breaking and just skip one daily
<mmrazik> didrocks: and which is kind of tricky in situations like this one
<didrocks> mmrazik: I don't want we block unity for another week
<didrocks> mmrazik: retrocompability? :p
<didrocks> if we want to be serious about developping apps, that's something needed
 * sil2100 wonders why every week has to start out with ~400 tests being broken
<mmrazik> we actually said at UDS that we might break autopilot during a development release
<sil2100> It's like, damn, that's the third week that happens
<mmrazik> but anyway... it looks like reverting both is the way to go
<didrocks> sil2100: agreed, we need to have this stopped
<didrocks> sil2100: reverting both then?
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, let's do so - we'll be at least sure that nothing will be broken tomorrow at least
<didrocks> yep, thanks :)
<sil2100> didrocks: should I prepare a revert MR for autopilot?
<didrocks> sil2100: can you email tomy?
<didrocks> sil2100: no direct push is fine
<sil2100> Will do!
<sil2100> Ok :)
<didrocks> sil2100: tell me once both are done, while you write thomi an email, I'll trigger daily tests again
<sil2100> didrocks: direct push to lp:unity as well?
<didrocks> sil2100: yep :)
 * sil2100 really doesn't like direct pushes
<sil2100> I have a trauma ;p
<didrocks> for a revert, no need to go by a merge… :)
<didrocks> heh
<sil2100> Ok, will give a sign, doing it now
<didrocks> thanks!
<sil2100> btw. didrocks if we do direct pushes to lp:unity, what version will you use for the daily tests? Since staging will not have trunk, you'll have to build it somewhere yourself, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: it's already building somewhere else :)
<sil2100> \o/
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build
<didrocks> sil2100: mmrazik is supposed to remove staging ASAP
<didrocks> use daily-build rather ;)
 * mmrazik makes a remark to check with fginther. I think we can get rid of it right now.
<didrocks> mmrazik: \o/
<sil2100> didrocks: direct pushes with reverts done
<didrocks> sil2100: sweet! let me rebuild unity then :)
<sil2100> didrocks: we probably didn't have to do it this way, but at least now we will be 100% sure nothing breaks
<sil2100> I'll write an e-mail to thomi, he'll probably not be too happy ;p
<sil2100> (just as we were in the morning seeing those failures, ha)
<didrocks> sil2100: indeed, as we were, put me in CC :)
<didrocks> sil2100: and tell him both changes needs to be done in synced, and landing before 00 UTC
<didrocks> landed*
<sil2100> didrocks: e-mail sent
<didrocks> sil2100: sweet! build in progress, let's see
<didrocks> and cross fingers
<didrocks> more and more :)
<MCR1> JohnLea: Hi :) If you are running Raring, you now should already be able to use the Ctrl+Alt+Down shortcut to restore maximized and minimize restored/normal windows...
<didrocks> MCR1: hey, please read https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-fix966099-shortcut-fails-to-minimize-just-restores/+merge/145474/comments/317424
<MCR1> didrocks: Hi
<didrocks> MCR1: hey
<MCR1> didrocks: There is no need for key strategy migration, as those who have changed the shortcut, will still have their changed shortcut, as unmaximize_or_minimize_window_key is a completely new key, that was not available before...
<didrocks> MCR1: ok, can you fix the gconf migration though?
<MCR1> didrocks: You are right, I forgot the gconf-key
<didrocks> MCR1: also, what about the xml for g-c-c? do you set the new key here now?
<didrocks> (I didn't read yet the compiz side ;))
<MCR1> yes
<didrocks> excellent, so only the gconf key change needs to be taken into acount :)
<didrocks> account*
<MCR1> I added a new function to Compiz + new key
<didrocks> exported in g-c-c?
<MCR1> Default for Compiz has not changed
<MCR1> and the quilt patch patches the Ubuntu version to use unmaximize_or_minimize_window_key instead of unmaximize_window_key
<MCR1> didrocks: Please explain what is missing in g-c-c, as I am not sure now... :-[
<didrocks> MCR1: in gnome-control-center, you have the shortcuts exposed for some keys
<didrocks> MCR1: instead of unmaximize_window_key, I think we should expose unmaximize_or_minimize_window_key
<MCR1> ah, yes
<MCR1> yes, sure - all those different configs - urgh
<didrocks> so this is exposed?
<MCR1> now I understand
<MCR1> No, I have patched just 3 things for this new shortcut (yet)
<MCR1> but the Unity Help Overlay should already show the right key and combination
<didrocks> MCR1: right, but you can't change it with the default tools
<MCR1> What do I need to patch for that, g-c-c ?
<didrocks> MCR1: can you please work on that? It should have been something as part of the first merge request
<didrocks> MCR1: no, it's in compiz, smspillaz would know more what's needed, I just did it once, a long time ago :)
<MCR1> Ok, I'll find it and will work on it this evening.
<didrocks> thanks MCR1 :)
<MCR1> np - sorry if I did not get everything right immediately...
<didrocks> no worry, waiting for your 2 new MP :)
 * MCR1 is still learning and quilt was a fight already ;)
<MCR1> didrocks: Found it. It is in ccs_gnome_integration_constants.c
<didrocks> yep :)
<MCR1> bug 1115128
<ubot5> bug 1115128 in Compiz "unmaximize_window_key instead of unmaximize_or_minimize_window_key exposed in g-c-c" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1115128
<didrocks> sil2100: excellent email btw :)
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: see run 71 :/
<didrocks> sil2100: exactly the same, did I miss anything?
<didrocks> sil2100: the package is 6.12.0daily13.02.04.1-0ubuntu1 from the daily ppa
<MCR1> didrocks: Done: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1115128-expose-unmaximize_or_minimize_key-in-g-c-c/+merge/146384
<didrocks> MCR1: see my comment
<didrocks> you did the same error than in unity (which needs a MP as well ;))
<didrocks> MCR1: also, you probably will have to change some xml that we ship for g-c-c
<didrocks> MCR1: please test this with openining g-c-c with your branch
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> I'll look into it in a moment
<sil2100> didrocks: ah ha!
<sil2100> didrocks: it's still using autopilot from the autopilot PPA ;/
<didrocks> mmrazik|lunch: ^
<sil2100> 1.2daily13.01.28-0ubuntu1+bzr125pkg0raring1
<didrocks> sil2100: I think I've found the right preseed, mmrazik|lunch should have edited the wrong one
<didrocks> let me try
<MCR1> didrocks: I am not sure I understand. Unity does not need changes, as the key and function are new. So if someone already configured another key to unmaximize a window, it will still work, just will not show up in the help overlay, while the new key will - and for those who are using default, the default shortcut will now trigger the new key and function (unmaximize_or_minimize_window_key)...
<MCR1> didrocks: Is something wrong with my logic here ?
<didrocks> MCR1: the gconf -> gsettings transition, see my first comment
<didrocks> MCR1: you are using a gconf key that never existed, you still need the old one
<didrocks> for precise -> next LTS upgrade
<didrocks> sil2100: relaunched! nice catch, let's see
<didrocks> sil2100: seems that there is a pull needed on the other side, mmrazik|lunch knows what do to, pushing doesn't seem to be enough (still same issue)
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, in fact, it's yet another version: python-autopilot                          1.2daily13.01.28-0ubuntu1+bzr124pkg0raring1
<didrocks> rev 124
<didrocks> so before the refactoring?
<MCR1> didrocks: TBH, I did not think that and how this would be backported, but I think we should not mix up unmaximize and unmaximize_or_minimize as those are different keys and they have different functionality. It would create a mess if unmaximize_window in gconf would trigger unmaximize_or_minimize_window_key, no ?
<didrocks> not sure what's the source
<didrocks> MCR1: isn't unmaximize_window old key mapped now to unmaximize_or_minimize_window_key?
<didrocks> MCR1: in any case, you need either to keep the old binding for gconf transition either map the old one to the new key
<didrocks> but not removing the old key transition for sure
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, I think 124 was the release commit
<sil2100> didrocks: so 124 is cool
<didrocks> sil2100: well, still the same number of failure
<didrocks> see rev 72
<didrocks> I don't get why we have this version though, this doesn't come from any well known ppa
<sil2100> hmmm
<MCR1> didrocks, ok - I'll have to rethink that stuff in the evening - most probably you are right...
<sil2100> didrocks: I still see autopilot 125 though
<sil2100> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ps-unity-autopilot-release-testing/72/label=autopilot-ati/artifact/results/artifacts/machine-config/dpkg-list.log/*view*/
<sil2100> ii  python-autopilot                          1.2daily13.01.28-0ubuntu1+bzr125pkg0raring1
<didrocks> sil2100: urgh, I was on the "last successful build"
<mmrazik> didrocks: AFAICS the release job is using resources/preseed.cfg
<mmrazik> not sure where is trunk-preseed.cfg used
<didrocks> mmrazik: well doesn't seem so, look at ^
<didrocks> mmrazik: do you need to pull somewhere?
<mmrazik> didrocks: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ps-unity-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-ati/72/console
<mmrazik> I see resources/preseed.cfg in the utah command
<mmrazik> didrocks: not sure what you mean by pull
<didrocks> mmrazik: ok, but still, it seems to install the wrong version
<didrocks> mmrazik: see sil2100's comment above and the artefacts
<didrocks> mmrazik: I meant, do you need to bzr pull on some machine for the change to apply?
<mmrazik> you shouldn't need to
<didrocks> it's installing 1.2daily13.01.28-0ubuntu1+bzr125pkg0raring1 though
<mmrazik> btw. the results seem to be some old stuff to me. the run_utah_tests.py command failed with stack trace
<sil2100> hmmm
<mmrazik> build #72 seem to be bogus
<mmrazik> trying to find out why it failed
<didrocks> mmrazik: the old artefacts are not cleaned?
<mmrazik> didrocks: they are... by the fact that machine gets reinstalled
<didrocks> mmrazik: oh, I think it's because of the # you added
<didrocks> mmrazik: as we have \ in the end of line
<didrocks> everything is one line
<didrocks> so the command doesn't finish?
<mmrazik> didrocks: veebers was actually fixing this issue but I guess he didn't touch the release jobs
<mmrazik> didrocks: yeah.. probably
<didrocks> ok, let me try to remove them
<mmrazik> didrocks: let me revert your change to trunk-preseed
<mmrazik> and I remove it
<didrocks> mmrazik: ok, same for your change
<didrocks> mmrazik: do it for all preseeds
<mmrazik> what?
<didrocks> mmrazik: remove the ppa
<mmrazik> there might be a legitimate reason to use the ppa
<didrocks> mmrazik: not for the daily release
<didrocks> as everything should be in the "misc" stack
<mmrazik> didrocks: yes and that job is using preseed.cfg
<mmrazik> sil2100, didrocks: the new preseed.cfg should be in the repo
<didrocks> mmrazik: right, and other jobs are using the custom preseed file
<didrocks> mmrazik: when we only install one stack from the ppa
<didrocks> and not everything
<mmrazik> somebody is probably using the trunk-preseed.cfg as well (I guess veebers for the trunk testing with jenkins local unity staging repo)
<mmrazik> bu yeah... the release jobs are either using preseed.cfg or the customized
<didrocks> mmrazik: can you remove it from the customized as well then?
<mmrazik> didrocks: its not there
<mmrazik> oh... maybe the jobs are explicitely asking for it
<mmrazik> let me check
<mmrazik> didrocks: yup. its in the job configuration. Removing it and keeping only daily
<didrocks> mmrazik: ok, you need that for the indicator and the oif ones as well
<mmrazik> didrocks: yes. changed that two already
<mmrazik> and unity is using preseed.cfg
<mmrazik> so it should be gone for all the release jobs
<didrocks> mmrazik: ok, launching it :)
<mmrazik> veebers: can you please check the release jobs running on magners and make sure we are not reporting old results in case an installation fails?
<mmrazik> veebers: ps-unity-autopilot-release-testing, ps-oif-autopilot-release-testing, ps-indicators-autopilot-release-testing
<sil2100> Phew
<ricotz> Cimi, hi :)
<Cimi> hi
<ricotz> did you had a look at gtk 3.7/3.8 yet, in regard of light-theme?
<Cimi> no
<Cimi> I don't think I will
<ricotz> hmm, i see
<ricotz> why?
<Cimi> did they break yet again?
<seb128> ricotz, oh, is the new gtk breaking themes?
<Cimi> I am working on the ubuntu phone
<seb128> I was going to look at updating :-(
<ricotz> Cimi, is isnt really usable
<seb128> ricotz, what did they break?
<ricotz> so it would be nice to get it fixed, despite that fact it wont land in raring
<ricotz> seb128, hi
<ricotz> seb128, not sure about the specifics
<Cimi> ricotz, what is broken?
<ricotz> Cimi, i will try to do a screenshot
<ricotz> Cimi, ok, i should have tested it before, it isnt that bad that i was told -- http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/gtk/
<ricotz> seb128, ^
<Cimi> menubar seems
<ricotz> added an Adwaita reference screenshot too
<seb128> ricotz, ok
<seb128> seems like it could be easy to fix issues
<Cimi> patches accepted :D
<MCR1> didrocks: I added a detailed description with links to the merges that already happened to https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1115128-expose-unmaximize_or_minimize_key-in-g-c-c/+merge/146384 and have added Sam to the reviewers, so he can also check it again... I think it should be correct that way, but maybe I misunderstand (probably) some of the complicated mechanics going on... Hope you are ok with that solution 
<didrocks> sil2100: saner number of failure, do you have some time to look at them? (~20 on nvidia and intel)
<didrocks> on each, I meant!
<didrocks> MCR1: yeah, thanks for the description, you can already do the two changes for the gconf key
<MCR1> didrocks: I know you know best, so although I do not understand that part I'll do it - One MP for Unity as well ?
 * MCR1 also found another unrelated typo and mistake in compiz-profile-active-Default.convert and compiz-profile-active-Default.convert
<MCR1> they are referring to refres_rate and detect_refres_rate, which is definitely wrong as well...
<didrocks> MCR1: yeah, one for unity and an additional commit on compiz to change /apps/compizconfig-1/profiles/Default/plugins/core/screen0/options/unmaximize_or_minimize_window_key to /apps/compizconfig-1/profiles/Default/plugins/core/screen0/options/unmaximize_window_key would be awesome!
<MCR1> didrocks: Sure. Will do.
<didrocks> thanks :)
 * MCR1 simply closes his eyes and lets didrocks guide him through the gconf labyrinth of Ubuntu...
 * MCR1 will fix bug 1115243 as well
<ubot5> bug 1115243 in Compiz "compiz-profile-active-Default.convert and compiz-profile-active-Default.convert are referring to refres_rate and detect_refres_rate" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1115243
<didrocks> sweet :)
<MCR1> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-fix1115128-gconf-problems/+merge/146419 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1115128-expose-unmaximize_or_minimize_key-in-g-c-c/+merge/146384 are (hopefully) ready
<sil2100> didrocks: looking ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, now it's much better - we've been looking at some of them, now resolving some python problems
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks!
<didrocks> waiting for mterry for doing the actual publication
<didrocks> MCR1: let's wait for sam's review on compiz side, I think you miss some xml changes for g-c-c
<didrocks> MCR1: approved the unity side
<MCR1> didrocks: yes, I think that is a good idea
<MCR1> didrocks: Here is the other fix and MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1115243-refresh-typos/+merge/146421
<mterry> didrocks, how was your vacation?
<mterry> er, holiday I guess for you
<MCR1> If someone's in Compiz review mode:
<MCR1> Michail Bitzes ported Splash to GL|ES: https://code.launchpad.net/~bitzesmichail/compiz/splash-gles/+merge/146391
<MCR1> I fixed Cube Gears compilation: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1020822-gears-plugin-does-not-build-anymore/+merge/146285
<MCR1> This is the second part for thumbnail (this time xml.in upgrade only): https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1099100-thumbnail-title-text-issues.1/+merge/145043
<MCR1> Here some static code analyzer warnings/errors fixed: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1114525-cppcheck-reveals-true-positives/+merge/146315
<sil2100> Holy moly, that's a lot of merge requests
<MCR1> well
<MCR1> :-D
<MCR1> sil2100: Please do not look @ the WIP MPs for Compiz then... ;)
<mpt> andyrock, hi, are you still making progress with bug 974480?
<ubot5> bug 974480 in unity (Ubuntu) "Menu Bar - Remove Notification area whitelist in 12.10" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/974480
<andyrock> mpt, hi, nope but I can finish it by the end of this week if needed
<mpt> andyrock, it isn't urgent, but I think it's the sort of thing that's best done well before a release
<mpt> to give us time to discover apps that it breaks :-)
<MCR1> Trevinho: About bug 1103742 - maybe it is best I do not mess with it if you are in the process of restructuring that part of the code anyway @ the moment... So I'll leave that one open, no MP from me...
<ubot5> bug 1103742 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher: Icon Backlight Mode "Edge Illumination Toggles" broken (regression)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1103742
<andyrock> mpt, sure will be done
<mpt> cool, thanks
<andyrock> np
<Trevinho> MCR1: as you prefer
<Trevinho> MCR1: is that only related to textures?
<MCR1> Trevinho: I'll wait ;)
<MCR1> Trevinho: I am not 100% sure, have not yet investigated - you told me that it was a WIP branch that was accidentially committed...
<Trevinho> MCR1: not that accidentally, but yeah.. more or less
<MCR1> Trevinho: But judging from the diff, the commented out textures might very well have caused this problem...
<didrocks> mterry: hey, sorry, I was in a hangout
<didrocks> mterry: the holidays were really good, a lot of different weather within a week with fresh snow :)
<didrocks> some days with less ideal snow, but mostly great
<didrocks> and nothing broken :)
<didrocks> how was your week?
<mterry> didrocks, always good
<mterry> didrocks, fine personally.  From a unity perspective, we were fighting random test issues most of the week and didn't make a release, as you may have noticed.  But I just restarted a task, after approving the packaging changes, so we may have one shortly
<mterry> didrocks, webapps is failing to build, but I'm told we just committed a fix, so I restarted that too
<didrocks> mterry: oh, what do you started? latest run was working fine
<mterry> didrocks, we may be all green soon
<mterry> didrocks, unity-head.  Last build was fine, but there was packaging changes waiting for approval
<mterry> didrocks, so I manually published
<didrocks> mterry: hum, I see the check is running
<didrocks> so you didn't manually publish ;)
<didrocks> what did you run exactly?
<mterry> didrocks, well, here's what I want to know
<didrocks> so, let's see
<didrocks> you did rerun something
<mterry> didrocks, after I run ./cu2d-run -P unity, it seems to make the publishing job green, but doesn't actually publish them?  So I thought I had to start a fresh build against the existing PPA to make it work work
<didrocks> mterry: it does publish them
<didrocks> well, normally :)
<mterry> didrocks, oh OK.  Well...   So I reran it for no purpose.  oh well
<didrocks> yep, it did
<mterry> didrocks, no biggie.  Rerunning will make the giant blob green though  :)
<didrocks> mterry: right ;)
 * mterry likes green lights
<didrocks> mterry: it does rerun in this mode the tests though
<didrocks> blocking the real hardware
<didrocks> but not a biggie for now :)
<didrocks> mterry: ok, so you aquired the magic of manual publishing
<mterry> didrocks, fair.  I won't do it in the future just for the green light.  :)  I was just doing that process until I could confirm with you that -P unity does everything itself
<didrocks> mterry: right, this is exactly what you needed :)
<didrocks> -r <release> when we have multiple releases
<didrocks> (head) for now
<mterry> didrocks, yeah, just needed the magic stuff for ~/.cup2d.cfg or whatever
<didrocks> kenvandine: cyphermox: this is for interest for you as well ^
<didrocks> mterry: sweet! :-)
<mterry> didrocks, wait...  what is difference between -r and -P again?
<didrocks> mterry: so, in fact, what happened is that autopilot was broken (a change in autopilot pushed to late and direct commit to unity for changing the tests)
<didrocks> mterry: sil2100 reverted both
<cyphermox> thanks!
<didrocks> that's why the first runs had 600 failures
<didrocks> mterry: so, libunity-webapps, yeah, I pinged upstream this morning about it
 * kenvandine reads back
<didrocks> and then, connect them to the MP
<didrocks> kenvandine: btw, it's failing since the 29th, please look at your stack ^ ;)
<mterry> didrocks, yeah I asked last week about it too
<didrocks> mterry: oh nice!
<didrocks> mterry: so I had to point them to the MP to get it approved, let's cross fingers, it will
<didrocks> mterry: do you know which commands is needed to only rebuild libunity-webapps?
<mterry> didrocks, alex said it was approved this morning, and I see a new commit, so I assumed that was it
<didrocks> from the webapps stack
<didrocks> yep, I pinged vrruiz to get it done
<mterry> didrocks, I did it from the web UI this time.
<mterry> didrocks, but I imagine it's ./cu2d-run webapps libunity-webapps
<didrocks> ah, this is where the trap is :)
<didrocks> -R for "run"
<didrocks> but yeah, that's it
<mterry> right
<didrocks> mterry: so, you just add libunity-webapps in the textbox?
<mterry> didrocks, you can specify a particular project in the web UI too.  I think I did it right
<mterry> didrocks, yeah
<didrocks> perfecto :)
<didrocks> yeah, that's the option that is passed by cu2d-run
<didrocks> kenvandine: cyphermox: did you got your credentials btw? does this make sense to you? ^
<didrocks> mterry: I wonder how to proceed, do you think every one should just handle its own stack for publishing if things need to unblock or should we roll?
<didrocks> mterry: btw, it was just not packaging change, it was stuck as well due to the webapps stack failing
<didrocks> (in case you didn't notice)
<cyphermox> didrocks: know how to get the creds, haven't done it yet
<didrocks> cyphermox: please configure :)
<mterry> didrocks, I did, but since I knew the webapps failure wasn't somethign that would affect unity, I figured it was safe to manually publish
<kenvandine> didrocks, i have my account, but i haven't pinged larry yet to grant the perms
<kenvandine> i'll do that now
<didrocks> kenvandine: thanks :)
<didrocks> mterry: seems you are on top of the art!
<mterry> didrocks, "every one handle its own stack for publishing" -- you mean have each team member monitor it?  seems reasonable
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, as each one is looking of what was merged in their stack :)
<didrocks> if we are blocked by another and don't know the impact, just talking would work?
<mterry> didrocks, of course, it's easy to poke as well
<didrocks> good :)
<mterry> didrocks, yeah, last week I was doing a lot of looking just because credentials for others weren't sorted and they were doing mobile sprint stuff
<didrocks> kenvandine: so please, look at the jobs, libunity-webapps was failing, thanksfully, mterry handled it
<kenvandine> mterry, thanks!
<didrocks> mterry: sounds good to me :)
 * kenvandine needs to check those jobs daily :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: how are you btw? I heard that friends is just around the corner?
<didrocks> and you had nice memory consumption reduction in rewriting the dee part in vala?
<kenvandine> yup, we plan to land it all this week in raring
<kenvandine> yeah... i am trying to finish that up now
<kenvandine> didrocks, we refactored friends-service so it exits after all threads finish
<kenvandine> so no more long running python process :)
<kenvandine> and the memory consumption for the service written in vala is MUCH lower
<didrocks> kenvandine: sweet!
<didrocks> kenvandine: then, can you focus back on getting upstream having integration tests (on webcreds first)?
<didrocks> kenvandine: they were supposed to have it done by this week, but robru told me this morning that the progress weren't that great?
<kenvandine> robru is up already?
<didrocks> kenvandine: no, he wasn't in bed rather :p
<kenvandine> hehe
<didrocks> kenvandine: so, no more news as far as you know?
<mterry> didrocks, btw, we made some improvements in artifacts and crashes
<kenvandine> no
<didrocks> mterry: oh right, I read about this! It's awesome that now everything fails when we have a failure :)
<mterry> didrocks, so now we collect the .crash files and fail the check step if there are compiz/X crashes
<kenvandine> didrocks, i'll get signon-ui enabled for autolanding
<kenvandine> it's ready
<didrocks> kenvandine: great! we do have integration tests for it then?
<mterry> didrocks, unfortunately, I only had experience with nvidia crashes, which didn't give us good stack traces
<kenvandine> good unit test coverage
<kenvandine> but not really integration tests
<mterry> didrocks, we now install some -dbg packages that may be helpful and run apport-retrace on the crash file.  But again, it wasn't much help on nvidia
<kenvandine> didrocks,  how was fosdem?
<didrocks> mterry: at least, stopping when we should stop is a good first part ;)
<didrocks> mterry: ok, let's cross fingers than next time, we'll get better results
<mterry> didrocks, so for nvidia, because we felt like the crashes were graphics related, we decided to not stop the build for such crashes (but still do for ati and intel)
<didrocks> (on non nvidia)
<didrocks> mterry: makes sense, sounds good to me
<kenvandine> didrocks, or did you not make fosdem...
<didrocks> kenvandine: no, I was skiing, so no fosdem this year :)
<didrocks> I would have love to, but muscles were too painful after a week anyway
<mterry> didrocks, further improvement would be to run "ubuntu-bug XXX.crash --save=logfile".  But right now, that needs to be interactive.  So if we want such an improvement, we need to add a non-interactive mode to ubuntu-bug
<mterry> didrocks, I think fginther looked into that briefly, but didn't start working on anything
<didrocks> mterry: maybe let's see how often we have those issues and decide from then, wdyt?
<didrocks> oh btw, hey fginther!
<mterry> didrocks, sure.  But I bet such logs would be helpful if we do hit such crashes in the future.  It's hard to work from just a crash file
<mterry> didrocks, but yeah, not an urgent task
<didrocks> fginther: it seems that you only enabled the "latestsnapshot" fast track (like in resort parks) only for unity/compiz/nux? can you enable that for all autolanding jobs and be part of the standard configuration?
<didrocks> mterry: agreed :)
<mterry> didrocks, fginther and sil2100 were a bunch of help last week, as you might expect
<didrocks> they rock! :-)
<didrocks> and sil2100 told me that he's still continuing on getting the number of autopilot tests failing down
<didrocks> kenvandine: oh, another task once "friends" is done, the webapps split up to get all those autolanding in the future :)
<kenvandine> i asked for an update on that this morning
<didrocks> excellent!
<fginther> didrocks, morning!
<didrocks> hey fginther :)
<fginther> didrocks, I can hopefully get the fast track changes fully enabled today. jenkins is a big PITA, so I'll need to work it around a restart of server
<didrocks> fginther: sweet! :)
<smspillaz> bregma: hey, let me know when we can discuss the preferred the switcher controller design. I think there's been some misunderstanding as I mentioned in my email
 * smspillaz goes to bed for now
<luv> oh guys, came back to work from fosdem today and the lack of social interaction - just sitting at the computer and coding - is killing me
<smspillaz> luv: go for a walk then
<luv> i will try to work on getting my branch mergable to cheer me up ... but yeah that's a probably better idea :-)
<sil2100> smspillaz: +1 for the switcher dicussion
<sil2100> smspillaz: goodnight!
<didrocks> kenvandine: mterry: cyphermox: btw, I asked you to note if you have any remaining questions on the daily release process, do you have any then?
<didrocks> I'll write tomorrow morning the FAQ
<mterry> didrocks, no...  i don
<mterry> i don't think so
<mterry> didrocks, fginther: gnome-control-center-unity, indicator-sync, and indicator-bluetooth need to be added to autolanding process
<didrocks> mterry: indicator-sync is already
<mterry> ah good
<didrocks> mterry: yeah for the 2 others
<didrocks> mterry: g-c-c-u, part of another stack?
<mterry> didrocks, I think we talked about it earlier as "misc" material
<mterry> since it has no tests etc
<didrocks> mterry: that's fine for me, maybe at some point, we'll move them from misc to something else :)
<didrocks> fginther: can you ensure you have jenkins merger for those? ^
<fginther> didrocks, mterry g-c-c-u has an autolanding job, hmmmm
<didrocks> mterry: are you going to do the bootstrap + inline packaging changes if needed for g-c-c-u and indicator-bluetooth?
<didrocks> fginther: indicator-bluetooth as well?
<fginther> didrocks, checking...
<fginther> didrocks, mterry, no autolanding job for indicator-bluetooth.  will get one added
<didrocks> thanks fginther :)
<didrocks> mterry: oh, also you did some checking on https://launchpad.net/testapp, isn't it?
<didrocks> telling them it's a bad name, did we get any progress?
<mterry> didrocks, I did the bluetooth inlining already
<mterry> didrocks, MR in progress
<mterry> didrocks, I thought gccu had it already?
<didrocks> mterry: great! :) needing review for anything? (bootstrapping?)
<mterry> didrocks, bootstrapping isn't done yet, because inline branch hasn't landed
<mterry> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/indicator-bluetooth/inline/+merge/145924
<alesage> ping didrocks, can I help with Jenkins jobs for indicator-bluetooth?
<didrocks> ah, let's wait for cyphermox to finish the review then, hopefully, we can then have it all ready tomorrow ^
<didrocks> alesage: hey, yeah, that would be lovely :)
<alesage> didrocks, ok will set to work on in a bit and report
<didrocks> alesage: thanks a lot!
<didrocks> mterry: and for testapp? I'm not sure anymore I asked you to look at it
<didrocks> I think I did and we discussed the naming
<mterry> didrocks, hmm
<mterry> didrocks, testapp...  I remember doing something with it, but what did you ask me to do?
<didrocks> mterry: I think it was the inlining, bootstrapping, usual stuff :)
<mterry> didrocks, I think I was semi-blocking on bug 1089561
<ubot5> bug 1089561 in testapp "testapp is a bad name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1089561
<didrocks> mterry: did you email thomi about it?
<mterry> Before we started using that name in all our config scripts
<mterry> didrocks, I think, in a group thread way back.   But I can poke again
<didrocks> mterry: if you can, that would be great :)
<didrocks> mterry: autopilot is dep on it
<didrocks> I had to copy it to the ppa
<didrocks> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/gnome-control-center-unity/bootstrap/+merge/146464
<didrocks> mterry: once merged, we'll add it together to the stack of packages
<mterry> didrocks, approved
<didrocks> thanks :)
<didrocks> fginther: are you sure that the g-c-c-u jobs are running? it's been more than 15 minutes that a merge is approved and I don't see any of those jobs running
<fginther> didrocks, looking
<mterry> sil2100, enough unity tests are failing that we can't pass autopilot.  We're right up against the line (62, 60, 60) which is just too much.
<didrocks> mterry: we had a crash again on nvidia it seems, isn't it?
<luv> should I mark lp: #738288 a duplicate of lp: #1107866 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 738288 in unity (Ubuntu) "Add window list to Launcher icon menu" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/738288
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1107866 in unity (Ubuntu) "Show window list when right clicking an icon in launcher - enables quick window switching" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1107866
<fginther> mterry, it's a compiz crash
<mterry> didrocks, yes.  But that actually shouldn't stop the build (though I realize it did here).  But I also thought it was 180+ test failures to stop the build
<mterry> fginther, I thought we were allowing nvidia compiz crashes
<fginther> the 'ignore compiz crash on nvidia' hack didn't work :-(
<didrocks> mterry: are you sure we have 60*3?
<mterry> didrocks, 240+ rather.  I can do 60*3  :)
<didrocks> mterry: isn't it 60 in total?
<mterry> didrocks, man, I'm drunk
<mterry> didrocks, right!  20 each
<didrocks> mterry: on a monday morning? shame on you! :)
<mterry> didrocks, math is hard
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> yeah, the ui can be confusing
<didrocks> but right, the hack for ignoring nvidia needs tweaking still
<didrocks> fginther: I had some connexion issue, didn't see if you answered on g-c-c-u
<mterry> didrocks, do you happen to know the number that causes failure?  Is it 60?
<mterry> or rather, 61
<didrocks> mterry: the number will never cause a red on this job, but on the -check one
<didrocks> mterry: this job will be red if:
<mterry> didrocks, fair
<didrocks> - the installation failed
<didrocks> - there is a crash
<didrocks> and this is propagated to the -check one if so
<mterry> didrocks, but I am curious.  I realize this red-job is due to the nvidia crash
<didrocks> so you want to know the exact number of a failure on -check?
<didrocks> (if all children jobs are passing)
<mterry> didrocks, it's some percent check in the -check job.  I guess I'm curious what that is these days
<didrocks> ah :)
<mterry> didrocks, so I know if we'll pass once we fix the nvidia check
<didrocks> mterry: jenkins/etc/autopilot.rc
<didrocks> this is the default
<didrocks> so 8% per config, we should put it down
<fginther> didrocks, I'm debugging the issue with g-c-c-u.
<didrocks> fginther: thanks :)
<mterry> didrocks, as sil2100 improves them, we should ratchet it down 1 by 1  :)
<didrocks> mterry: agreed! :)
<didrocks> mterry: so, FYI, this is the default value
<didrocks> there is an override on the file system in the jenkins cu2d directory
<didrocks> like indicators.autopilotrc
<didrocks> based after stack name
<didrocks> (this one is 2%)
<didrocks> and oif.autopilotrc is 0%
<fginther> didrocks, I can't say why g-c-c-u did not trigger automatically, but it is building now
<didrocks> fginther: you think that next merge will trigger automatically?
<didrocks> fginther: you can add the fast track for latestsnapshot to it too btw ;)
 * sil2100 is fighting a strange glib signal issue
<fginther> didrocks, perhaps the next one will be automatic, jenkins has been difficult to work with lately
<didrocks> fginther: I'm hoping so :)
<didrocks> sil2100: did you see that one of your MP against unity is still pending?
<sil2100> didrocks: oh, let me see
<fginther> mterry, I found the issue with the compiz crash/nvidia failure. The fix is in place for the next run
 * mterry hugs fginther 
<didrocks> mterry: got a minute to add g-c-c-u to the daily stack?
<mterry> didrocks, I'm running to lunch now
<didrocks> want me to add it and comment here though?
<mterry> didrocks, can add when I get back (you mean edit cupstream2distro bzr in jenkins/etc?)
<mterry> didrocks, then poke fginther to update it on the other side ?  :)
<didrocks> mterry: right, but you need an archive admin as well :)
<didrocks> mterry: there is no "other side" :)
<mterry> didrocks, well, to have jenkins bzr pull
<didrocks> mterry: not needed ;)
<mterry> didrocks, oh!  ok
<mterry> didrocks, so what does the archive admin do?
<didrocks> mterry: the archive admin has to bzr pull, but on lillypilly
<didrocks> not something that has to do with jenkins :)
<didrocks> basically, this is taking 2 minutes to do, I can do with comment if you want
<mterry> didrocks, I just updated bzr
<mterry> oh shoot
<mterry> OK, now I've updated bzr
<didrocks> mterry: did you push your change?
<mterry> didrocks, so you're an archive admin, eh?  Poke
<didrocks> yep :)
<fginther> didrocks, g-c-c-u finally merged
<didrocks> fginther: yeah, we are discussing next step, thanks! :)
 * mterry goes to eat
<didrocks> mterry: ok, I'm doing the change and pushing then
<robru> didrocks, hi
<didrocks> ah, you just pushed mterry :)
<didrocks> hey robru
<didrocks> ok, so your rev 199 is good, adding the component to jenkins/etc/misc-head.cfg as we want it to be part on the "misc" stack
<didrocks> then, something important
<didrocks> being sure that no misc stack build is running
<didrocks> as reconfiguring to add the new component is stopping the current jobs
<didrocks> we are good, so launching reconfigure
<didrocks> cd jenkins/
<didrocks> ./cu2d-update-stack -U ./etc/misc-head.cfg
<didrocks> -> this is reconfiguring all the branches from the misc-head stack
<didrocks> (setting the right target)
<didrocks> as well as creating the new jenkins jobs and updating the existing ones
<didrocks> then, you can see the new job in /view/cu2d/view/Misc.%20Head/
<didrocks> (which never ran)
<didrocks> it will be part of next release
<didrocks> finally, as explained in "Copy to distro" in http://blog.didrocks.fr/post/Unity%3A-release-early%2C-release-often%E2%80%A6-release-daily%21-%28part-3%29, we have a special filters for components
<didrocks> on the distro side
<didrocks> for that, we need to ping an archive admin
<didrocks> (doing that right now)
<didrocks> who will just cd cu2d
<didrocks> and bzr pull trunk
<didrocks> to get the latest list of components that are allowed to be published daily
<didrocks> (the pull is done manually by an archive admin for security concerns)
<didrocks> and done
<didrocks> so tomorrow, gnome-control-center-unity will be part of the daily release (even if it has nothing to release right now)
<didrocks> argh, no mterry
<didrocks> kenvandine: cyphermox: robru: ^^
<robru> mterry just went to lunch
<didrocks> kenvandine: also, once mterry is back, can you please pastebin him that?
<didrocks> robru: if you are around when he's back :)
<didrocks> thanks!
<arges> hi. I have a question about bug 968855. it says it is 'Fix Committed' in precise, but I cannot locate which -proposed package, or bzr commit this ended up in. thanks
<ubot5> bug 968855 in Ubuntu Precise "Errors and Comments from pam (here: pam-pkcs11) are written in user-names - and therefore unreadable" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/968855
<seb128> arges, I think it's not fixed in raring
<seb128> arges, the fix is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-greeter-team/unity-greeter/0.2/revision/402
<arges> seb128: ok looking...
<arges> seb128: ok looks like reporter is having additional issues even with this update, i'll make sure those get updated.
<seb128> arges, what update?
<luv> xgettext: warning: file `plugins/networkarearegion/networkarearegion.xml.in' extension `xml' is unknown; will try C
<luv> anyone got this before?
<luv> (trunk unity, installed using apt-src and this is result of second run of dpkg-buildpackage in the src package directory, first run goes fine)
<luv> right, the problem is that dpkg-buildpackage deleted po/unity.po
#ubuntu-unity 2013-02-05
<didrocks> veebers: hey, still around?
<Esokrates> howto apply ubuntu settings to compiz compiled from source?
<Esokrates>  I have compiled and installed compiz but when I login the only thing I get to see is the wallpaper
<Esokrates>  so I change to a VT and start compiz using: env DISPLAY=:0 compiz –replace composite opengl move resize decor compiztoolbox mousepoll wall expo animation switcher unityshell
<smspillaz> Esokrates: you need to start compiz like this:
<smspillaz> compiz --replace ccp &
<smspillaz> the 'ccp' is important, it tells compiz to load the settings management plugin
<smspillaz> which pulls in all the other plugins
<smspillaz> and applies the stored settings
<Esokrates> i remember to have tried this too
<Esokrates> have got my mail?
<luv> umm, i install unity from source using dpkg-buildpackage and dpkg -i a running compiz --replace works fine for me
<luv> but yeah, that's a horrible workflow :-)
<Esokrates> compiz --replace just kills compiz and does not start anything
<smspillaz> Esokrates: compiz --replace *ccp*
<luv> yeah, i believe you its not working for you, sry
<luv> i think he has alried tried that too
<luv> alreadz
<smspillaz> if you're doing it from a vt, you need to do COMPIZ_CONFIG_PROFILE=ubuntu DISPLAY=:0 compiz --replace ccp
<smspillaz> (that will make it pick the gsettings profile and the saved ubuntu settings)
<Esokrates> smspillaz, oh i did not know that one, i will try that
<Esokrates> smspillaz, does not work
<Esokrates> smspillaz, i get error like "A handler is already registered for /org/freedesktop ..."
<Esokrates> smspillaz, everything runs fine, but i cannot adjust settings
<Esokrates> luv, unity has nothing to do with that problem, as it already ran with default compiz before I compiled a patched branch from source
<Esokrates> luv (a patched branch of compiz)
<smspillaz> Esokrates: deactivate debus
<smspillaz> *dbus
<smspillaz> in ccsm
<smspillaz> that will at least make it shut up
<smspillaz> Esokrates: also can you post the full output somewhere?
<didrocks> Mirv: sil2100: published last part of daily release documentation! If you have any question that are still pending, do not hesitate to ask me, I'll add them to the FAQ :)
<Mirv> ok :)
<MCR1> Hi :) Could somebody please reapprove: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1020822-gears-plugin-does-not-build-anymore/+merge/146285
<Mirv> and for anyone wondering about where didier's documentation is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease
 * MCR1 forgot to adjust debian/compiz-plugins.install
<Mirv> MCR1: done, although click-missed Rejected first... sorry about that
<MCR1> Mirv: Thanks a lot. That was fast :)
<Mirv> no problem, I trust Brandon and the packaging fix seemed fine :)
<MCR1> Mirv: It is fine, don't worry ;)
<Esokrates> smspillaz, http://pastebin.com/y47K1Ukk
<Esokrates> smspillaz, http://pastebin.com/gHgWQLk9
<MCR1> bregma: Hi :) There are a few serious Grid plugin problems with excellent bug reports left unfixed, which imho should really be fixed for 13.04. Would it be okay to add those to: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-unity-polish , so we won't forget them ?
<Esokrates> MCR1, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1115341
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1115341 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Grid resize: Placing maximized windows on the top edge using shortcuts does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Esokrates> MCR1, https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1115344
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1115344 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Grid + Maximizing (button) + snapping by mouse to Grid position changes cursor position relative to window " [Undecided,New]
<MCR1> Oh, Esokrates - I did not know you are here :) Excellent reports, btw.
<Esokrates> MCR1, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1115350
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1115350 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Grid: Dragging screen centric windows (e.g. "Sim unlock required") causes cursor being changed relative to the window" [Undecided,New]
<Esokrates> MCR1, https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1082001
<MCR1> Esokrates: That is how bug reports *should* be written -> the shortest & exact way to reproduce the bug -> should help a lot in fixing those...
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1082001 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Grid/Expo: Corner-resized Grid windows confuse Expo and follow the user from workspace to workspace" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MCR1> Esokrates: Yep, I wrote the last one ;)
<Esokrates> MCR1, then you also know this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1115351
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1115351 in Compiz "Workspace switcher: Right clicking launcher items makes quicklist always appearing by changing the workspace (switcher) " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MCR1> Esokrates: Yes, because I confirmed it today ;)
<Esokrates> smspillaz, both outputs: i started compiz (on a VT) using the commands found in the pastebin and killed compiz using Strg+C
<sil2100> didrocks: \o/ Reading it all up now since it's all finished ;)
<mterry> fginther, have you seen http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-unity-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-ati/75/console ? looks like a bad log gathering script
<fginther> mterry, looking
<didrocks> popey: do you experience bug #937118 still?
<ubot5> bug 937118 in linux (Ubuntu) "8086:0084 Wireless stops passing packets" [High,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/937118
<fginther> mterry, looks like machine filed to install: "UTAHProvisioningException: Machine install timed out."
<didrocks> fginther: there were crashes on the indicator tests though (and the nvidia trick to avoid the xorg crash didn't work)
<fginther> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<didrocks> fginther: btw, do you know if veebers is still looking at those? I thought he would fix/relaunch what's needed during the night when this happened
<mterry> fginther, ah yeah.  Right you are on UTAH.  OK, I guess ignore that failure
<didrocks> mterry: can you please open a bug against UTAH?
<mterry> didrocks, who owns indicators again?
<didrocks> mterry: with the date of the day, they want to track failures
<mterry> didrocks, k
<didrocks> mterry:  cyphermox, can you check with him?
<didrocks> I think we need uploading the crash xorg files and ping bryceh
<didrocks> and relaunch testing the stack
<mterry> didrocks, xorg file doesn't help on nvidia really
<didrocks> mterry: there is one on intel though?
<didrocks> for the indicator stack
<mterry> ah
<fginther> didrocks, ps-indicators-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-nvidia had the nouveau driver installed
<mterry> cyphermox, you know how to grab the xorg crash file?  It's in the build artifacts
<didrocks> fginther: urgh, we test on nvidia blob though?
<fginther> didrocks, it is supposed to be nvidia. I wonder if something tragic occurring during provisioning
<fginther> didrocks, and AIUI veebers is still looking at these, but he's on holiday now
<didrocks> fginther: ah, making sense :)
<fginther> didrocks, I'll see what I can dig up on the nouveau instead of nvidia failure
<mterry> didrocks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/utah/+bug/1116307
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1116307 in UTAH "Machine install timed out" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> thanks mterry
<didrocks> cyphermox: are you looking at the indicator stack issue?
<cyphermox> mterry: it's in the build artifacts, you mean, already grabbed?
<mterry> cyphermox, yeah.  But download it and put it somewhere bryce can see, and poke him about it
<mterry> cyphermox, and make sure to get the intel one, since the nvidia one is usually not useful
<didrocks> mterry: cyphermox: I'll let you relaunch the 2 stacks, only for checking?
<popey> didrocks: sorry, was on the phone (still am) upgraded to raring, not seen the issue since
<didrocks> part 5 explains exactly what to run btw :)
<didrocks> popey: you're quite lucky, happening a lot here since a few weeks
<cyphermox> didrocks: btw I do get that wifi bug too
<cyphermox> you can disable wifi with the switch to reset the driver, no?
<didrocks> cyphermox: yep
<didrocks> not ideal though…
<cyphermox> well no
<didrocks> #ubuntu-kernel pointed me to https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/2007911/
<didrocks> seems 3.7 is safe, not 3.8
<cyphermox> but it's likely an easy enough issue, it seems to be specific to like, RX queue or something
<cyphermox> i get a different message
<cyphermox> didrocks: see if you get a message like: iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: fail to flush all tx fifo queues
<cyphermox> seems to be the one thing that shows up everytime wifi stops working
<didrocks> hum, not really
<popey> didrocks: tbh my laptop spends most of its time in a docking station so on wired network these days ⍨
<didrocks> popey: yeah, hard to see wifi issues I guess then ;)
<didrocks> popey: I'm not the only one, it's already a start…
<cyphermox> heh, intel was a compiz crash, nvidia was a xorg crash
<fginther> cyphermox, please note that the nvidia test was using the nouveau driver
<cyphermox> meh
<didrocks> do not hesitate if you need help to relaunch testing the stack
<cyphermox> both would be using a free driver. that would mean both crashes are important
<didrocks> (even if the FAQ published today is giving the command)
<cyphermox> didrocks: so in case of failure you just relaunch?
<didrocks> cyphermox: well, log bugs with the crash (retraced locally if possible)
<didrocks> and yeah, relaunch but don't rebuild
<didrocks> just use the "check with whole ppa" case
<cyphermox> tbh I'm kind of running in all kinds of directions at once right now, but let's try to get this done now
<didrocks> mterry: can you give cyphermox a hand? I'm still catching up
<didrocks> cyphermox: your turn you will be next in that case :p
<cyphermox> mterry: wait, I'll look at everything first, see if I can do it on my own
<mterry> cyphermox, ok
<didrocks> cyphermox: please do paste the command first ;)
<didrocks> mterry: oh, did you get the pastebin of deploying a new component from yesterday?
<cyphermox> didrocks: mterry: so what's the syntax for the cred file again?
<didrocks> cyphermox: you didn't receive my email with them?
<cyphermox> ah it's in email ok
<didrocks> yep :)
<mterry> didrocks, I got the pastebin, thanks
<didrocks> great :)
<cyphermox> didrocks: so cu2d-run -R indicator-stack -r raring --check-with-whole-ppa would be the right command, yes?
<cyphermox> err, wait, not sure about the stack name
<didrocks> cyphermox: the stack name is just "indicator", and you are changing the head (we will have raring when s… is opened)
<didrocks> cyphermox: so either: cu2d-run -R indicator -r head --check-with-whole-ppa
<cyphermox> dah
<didrocks> or head is the default
<cyphermox> yep yep
<didrocks> so you can remove the -r head :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: btw indicator*s*
<cyphermox> would it make sense to alias head to the current dev release (or the other way around)
<didrocks> :)
<cyphermox> so that it would be more obvious and you can then just use the release name as expected?
<didrocks> cyphermox: yep, please open a bug against cupstream2distro
<cyphermox> sure, I'll even propose a patch
<didrocks> cyphermox: but normally for the dev release, you don't provide anything
<didrocks> great!
<didrocks> just cu2d-run -R indicators --check-with-whole-ppa
<didrocks> for instance
<cyphermox> yeah
<didrocks> easiest :)
<cyphermox> I'm just thinking that there might be other people one day to work on this
<cyphermox> or releasing to multiple releases at once or whatever
<didrocks> yep
<cyphermox> anyway, just waiting to get the confirmation that I got the necessary perms and I'll run that
<sil2100> didrocks: hmmm, btw! Since I noticed thomi's unity fixes for AP got into lp:unity - but I don't see the optimization changes re-introduced in lp:autopilot
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe reintroduce it?
<sil2100> didrocks: you think I should re-introduce them and just have thomi review and approve?
<didrocks> yeah, please do ;)
<didrocks> we have enough failures on the current daily release
<didrocks> thanks for looking sil2100
<didrocks> sil2100: btw, did you try locally?
<didrocks> like, this doesn't indeed regress?
<didrocks> (if you get both)
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll try before pushing it further ;)
<didrocks> thanks!
<sil2100> np! Let's see now...
<cyphermox> didrocks: done
<didrocks> cyphermox: so, as you can see the -check job is the only one running right now (with -head master job)
<didrocks> let's wait for the results :)
<cyphermox> mterry:  I'm merging indicator-bluetooth, are you going to do the bootstrapping too?
<mterry> cyphermox, I hadn't thought about it  :)  I can sure, let me know once you merge
<cyphermox> oh, I can do it too ;P
<cyphermox> mterry: I think it's good now
<cyphermox> didrocks: so we add to autolanding and everything?
<didrocks> cyphermox: yep, once the boostrap is done, I'll let you add the indicator-bluetooth to the stack
<didrocks> bootstrap*
<mterry> cyphermox, do you need an approval on the bootstrap merge, or did you just do that directly?
<cyphermox> mterry: well, we should be doing MPs if that's what you mean
<cyphermox> it's really straightforward though so it's simple enough to approve quickly ;)
<didrocks> cyphermox: compiz crashed on ati in the last run it seems
<didrocks> cyphermox: mterry: can you retrace this for bregma? Seems we are starting to get regular compiz crashes now
<didrocks> as we don't have the dbgsym in the ppa ( :( ), I guess we need manual retracing on i386
<mterry> cyphermox, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/indicator-bluetooth/bootstrap/+merge/146664
 * mterry gets out his i386 virtualbox
<didrocks> mterry: I guess you need to apt-get source from the ppa and rebuild with nostrip or with pkg-create-dbgsym installed
<mterry> didrocks, yup.  it's a pain  :)
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, apparently one day, we'll have the dbgsym in the ppa…
<mterry> didrocks, that would be swell
<didrocks> basically, if we activate them right now, we won't have them in the distro
<didrocks> which is worse :)
<didrocks> mterry: if your setup is ready, maybe you can try to retrace the intel one as well, with a little luck, it's the same issue? :)
<mterry> I'll see if either of them help
<didrocks> thanks :)
<mterry> didrocks, that seems like a weird choice to be forced upon us (distro or PPA)
<didrocks> bregma: if you can put that one on the priority (top priority) as it seems those crashers are quite frequent and block daily release
<mterry> didrocks, I wonder how it's implemented
<didrocks> mterry: "a bad dirty hack" told infinity
<mterry> didrocks, I don't see the intel crash file?  I do see it for the last ati build
<didrocks> mterry: in the previous run: http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ps-indicators-autopilot-release-testing/104/label=autopilot-intel/artifact/results/artifacts/_usr_bin_compiz.1000.crash
<mterry> ah
<cyphermox> didrocks: yeah I noticed the compiz ati crash
<didrocks> cyphermox: mterry is retracing them, I hope we can get those fixed so that we can daily release again
<cyphermox> yeah
<sil2100> didrocks: didn't run all the tests yes, but only some of them - and it seems to work fine with thomi's changes
<didrocks> sil2100: great, please merge then :)
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<kenvandine> hey mhr3, dee leaks!
<kenvandine> :-D
<mhr3> kenvandine, in python? yes
<kenvandine> sort of :)
<mhr3> in c, no :P
<kenvandine> so i wrote a new friends-service in vala
<kenvandine> which is the master for the model
<kenvandine> memory usage is low!
<kenvandine> and awesome
<mhr3> get_row leaks in vala
<mhr3> actually, scratch that, it can be double-freed when using from vala
<kenvandine> the service never changes the model, it just loads it from the resource manager and shares it
<mhr3> that's all my dee leak knowledge
<kenvandine> then the python based dispatcher populates it with data when it refreshes
<kenvandine> if we leave the dispatcher running all the time
<kenvandine> the service barely grows
<kenvandine> but, if we make the dispatcher exit after all threads finish
<kenvandine> everytime it gets started again to do a refresh
<kenvandine> the service grows a bunch
<mhr3> hmmm
<kenvandine> mhr3, and the larger the model, the bigger the growth each time
<kenvandine> if the model has like 8000 rows in it, each time the dispatcher connects to it the service RSS grows by 40M or so
<kenvandine> also, my qml based client causes the same thing
<mhr3> i'm not sure that's really a leak
<mhr3> it might be just fragmented memory
<kenvandine> hmm
<mhr3> serializing 8000rows will eat up quite a bit of memory
<kenvandine> yeahm but does that happen for each slave that connects?
<mhr3> yes
<kenvandine> and not freed?
<mhr3> it does get freed, but if the allocator puts something on top of those 40mb, it wont return it to the os
<kenvandine> oh
<mhr3> so you'll see ever increasing rss
<mhr3> but maybe there is a real leak, only valgrind/massif data will convince me :)
<mhr3> with G_SLICE=always-malloc pls ;)
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> thx
<didrocks> mterry: did you succeed this retracing or compiz is slowly building in the vm? :-)
<mterry> didrocks, I had to rebuild because my normal nostrip tricks didn't work on compiz.  Rebuilding with pkg-create-dbgsym
<didrocks> mterry: oh really? weird, I was using DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=debug,nostrip which is working with dh7+
<didrocks> but yeah, I fall in love with pkg-create-dbgsym :)
<mterry> didrocks, I've been cargo-culting this line: DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=debug,nostrip,noopt CFLAGS="-g -O0" CFLAGS_APPEND="-O0" debuild -i -I
<mterry> didrocks, for some reason I've encountered packages that need each of that at one point
<mterry> I'm surprised it didn't work on compiz, I might have done something stupid
<didrocks> mterry: right noopt, CFLAGS are normally overriden though? I'm surprise this is needed sometimes
<didrocks> mterry: anyway, I'll check with infinity as those dbgsym exists somewhere if there is a dirty way to get them when needed without copying to the distro :)
<mterry> didrocks, this could have been from years ago.  ::shrug::  Like I said, I've been cargo-culting that line for a long time
<didrocks> a dirty way for an ugly hack ;)
<didrocks> heh ;)
<mterry> Hrm
<mterry> "Can't read pathname for load map: Input/output error."
<mterry> didrocks, have you ever seen gdb do that? ^
 * mterry googles
<didrocks> mterry: weird, and if you specify the debug path manually?
<mterry> didrocks, it sees the dbg symbols
<mterry> didrocks, but I don't get a stacktrace.  So I assumed that message was important.  Google seems to think it's less important...
<didrocks> mterry: googline didn't really help here either, maybe check with doko?
<didrocks> yeah, it seems "minor" from what I saw, but if you didn't get a stacktrace… ;)
<didrocks> mterry: maybe you want to ask pitti for the correct dbgsym, assuming it's the creation being the cause?
<didrocks> fginther: is https://code.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/reintroduce-thomis-make-faster/+merge/146654 stuck? I don't see the autopilot autolanding job running
<didrocks> sil2100: FYI ^
<kenvandine> mhr3, http://ubuntuone.com/0AQvy3yDmcQCLz3Ejxn6pE
<fginther> didrocks, looking
<kenvandine> mhr3, i guess it is the serializing
<sil2100> Just hope it won't be a problem that we're re-merging the same diff for the second time
<sil2100> Since I remember once compiz doing strange things during a merge once just because of things like this
<bregma> didrocks, mterry, can you clarify a place where compiz is crashing in the AP tests so we can try to reproduce manually?
<mterry> bregma, around 15:33:34 in this log: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-indicators-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-ati/105/artifact/results/artifacts/ap_test_debug_log.txt
<mterry> bregma, which doesn't seem like anything happened by that log
<mterry> bregma, I got the timestamp from the .crash file
<mterry> bregma, I'm not sure if that timestamp is after apport finished making the .crash file.  So the crash itself might have happened a bit earlier
<bregma> there's an awful lot of noise in that log since every single test is failing at startup due to the broken AP change
<mterry> bregma, (the .crash file has a "Date" file inside)
<mterry> bregma, yeah
<mterry> bregma, let me see for the intel crash the day before
<bregma> the .crash file shows a smashed stack (untraceable), which usually means either a bad function pointer, and ABI mismatch, or a data walker
<fginther> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/reintroduce-thomis-make-faster/+merge/146654 running now
<didrocks> fginther: thanks, are you warned by mmrazik's script about stuck jobs?
<mterry> bregma, http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-indicators-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-intel/104/artifact/results/artifacts/ap_test_debug_log.txt
<mterry> bregma, 02:42:50 is the Date on that one
<fginther> didrocks, yes, this one had not triggered it yet
<didrocks> ok :)
<mterry> bregma, all tests before that time look normal, except perhaps the very first one: unity.tests.test_panel.PanelCrossMonitorsTests.test_hovering_indicators_on_multiple_monitors
<mterry> bregma, it may have taken that long for apport to process the crash file...
<bschaefer> how could we confirm its not an ABI break? Could we just update the abi number and assert thats not the problem?
<cyphermox> mterry: you'll fix the issue with your a11y branch?
<mterry> cyphermox, oh...  let me see what it is
<mterry> cyphermox, that was jenkins being dumb.  I'll set to approved
<cyphermox> oh, right
<cyphermox> alright :)
<cyphermox> err, for bootstrap shouldn't it have been revision 42??
<mterry> cyphermox, eh, the other commits didn't have anything for jenkins.  I guess 42 would have been fine too
<mterry> or more accurate
<mterry> cyphermox, in short yes, but it doesn't happen to matter
<cyphermox> indeed, it doesn't really matter for this one
 * cyphermox dials down the pedanticnessness
#ubuntu-unity 2013-02-06
<didrocks> thomi: hey, still around by any chance?
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, how are you?
<sil2100> didrocks: hi! Sleepy, but alright - how about you?
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm good thanks!
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm looking at builds 76 and 77 now :)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, I wanted to update you that 77 is showing the same
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe the new autopilot is too fast for the intel machine :p
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: does it seem to be time-related/easily fixable?
<rye> Hi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1102410 - should I reopen the bug? I don't see how the blur became faster. It is quite the same speed as the old one before the nux fix
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1102410 in Unity "Speed up dash blur" [High,Fix committed]
 * rye curses every time he hits the "Super" key now because of that and https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1099787
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1099787 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash blur is too slow to fade in. Please don't fade it unless you can make it faster/smoother." [Medium,Triaged]
<smspillaz> rye: there are a number of things which could cause blur to be slow
<smspillaz> rye: it would be better if we changed the description of that bug to "reduce the number of samples taken for the dash blur"
<smspillaz> rye: the best approach to making blurs faster IMO would be to use a cache to reduce re-blurring so many fragments on each frame
<smspillaz> That would require nux to be able to do geometry clipping, which appears to be a challenge in itself
<sil2100> didrocks: it should be feasible, just give me a few more moments to finish up some things :)
<didrocks> sil2100: sweet! :)
<rye> smspillaz: aha, it reblurs everything on every frame draw? This is consistent with what I am seeing for the dash previews, even the unaffected regions take time to draw
<smspillaz> rye: yes. Nux doesn't have a concept of partial texture redraws
<smspillaz> I had a look into what it would take to add partial texture redraws like we have in compiz, but it would be very complicated and I suspect we'd have to repeat ourselves a lot in the code
<smspillaz> because there's no central "draw a texture" function in nux
<smspillaz> rye: to clarify: it reblurs the background of any window intersected by any new damage events
<smspillaz> for the dash, this happens to be full-screen (for uninteresting reasons)
<smspillaz> for the switcher this happens to be parts of the screen
<rye> smspillaz: originally there was blur_passes = 1, then it was removed (default is 1 anyway, hm). But I don't see how that would affect the speed drastically. I am actually thinking we are using the wrong blur now, not the faster one
<luv> Trevinho: good morning, would you have a sec to see the new diff here https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1107866 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1107866 in unity (Ubuntu) "Show window list when right clicking an icon in launcher - enables quick window switching" [Wishlist,In progress]
<luv> i mean here https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-vacek/unity/bamficon_windowlist-raring/+merge/145676
<luv> oh
<luv> you already did! :-)
<luv> Trevinho: great, i appreciated your comments; btw the fact that I copy WwindowPtr and not the id is because Windows() used to return the id back in unity-5.0
<luv> oh and i dont think MAXIMUM_LABEL_WIDTH_PROPERTY is an integer ... because I indeed used an integer originally but it wouldn't compile so I checked the type in the src code and it requires const char * so i changed that and it works fine
<luv> yeah and thanks for your superfast answer! Those are all small changes and I will get tham sorted tonight.
<smspillaz> rye: we should be using the faster one
<smspillaz> rye: it would be called QRP_GLSL_LSBlur or something
<yaraju> hi all!
<yaraju> Though I've tried following the forums online, i find that when I add a new launcher using "Alacarte" it won't show up on my Unity Dash search. Can anyone help me figure out what's going on?
<MCR1> JohnLea: Hi :) Please comment on bug 1116538.
<ubot5> bug 1116538 in Ayatana Design "Strg + Super + Down does not work for windows placed in corners or top/bottom half " [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1116538
<didrocks> MCR1: hey, did you check to finish the work on the minimize/maximize?
<didrocks> like exposing to g-c-c
<didrocks> as we are in a middle ground right now, some part are not yet reviewed by smspillaz
<JohnLea> MCR1; re that bug, does "Strg" = "Ctrl"?
<MCR1> didrocks: I am still waiting for smspillaz' input.
<didrocks> smspillaz: ^
<didrocks> MCR1: otherwise, I'll revert the change for coherence
<MCR1> didrocks: Why revert domething that works ? The only problem remaining is that you just can change shortcut via CCSM now...
<didrocks> MCR1: it doesn't work
<didrocks> it doesn't migrate the right keys
<didrocks> and there is no way to change the shortcut as we did
<MCR1> didrocks: I do think reverting is counterproductive -> ofc it works
<didrocks> so the "having something working everyday" rule is broken
<didrocks> MCR1: right, but we have half changes
<didrocks> so it doesn't work for the reasons above ^
<didrocks> MCR1: and CCSM isn't an official tool
<MCR1> as I said, I am commited to fixing it fully
<didrocks> yep, please get in sync with smspillaz ASAP
<MCR1> sure - I have not forgotten it ;)
<smspillaz> JohnLea: the only modifier I can think of as equavilent to Control is Primary
<MCR1> JohnLea: No, that bug is about having 2 restore window functions instead of one, so for grid-resized windows we currently use another shortcut to restore than for all the other windows
<MCR1> smspillaz: Hi
<smspillaz> yeah I saw
<smspillaz> hang on
<MCR1> smspillaz: Cool, thanx
<smspillaz> MCR1: you've reminded me that we really should autogenerate the keybindings glue code
<MCR1> JohnLea: IMHO we need just Ctrl+Alt+Down and it should work for all windows (first restore, then minimize), no ?
<MCR1> smspillaz: Oh, that would be great
<smspillaz> its a pain to get right though
<MCR1> smspillaz: Because currently changing shortcuts is like visiting hell ;)
<smspillaz> MCR1: only if you want to expose them in gnome-control-center
<JohnLea> MCR1; agreed we should standardise, also agree with getting rid of the "Ctrl + Alt+ R" shortcut and replacing it with "Ctrl + Alt + Down".  I was just wondering why the bug didn't mention Ctrl and was talking about Strg instead, but never mind, I'll update the bug description
<smspillaz> the current code is actually partially autogenerated
<smspillaz> though I don't know where the script I used to do it was
<MCR1> JohnLea: Because the reporter is from Germany
<MCR1> JohnLea: And there Strg==Ctrl
<MCR1> Steuerung
<JohnLea> MCR1; anyhow, it's a good change, I'm just updating the bug now
<MCR1> JohnLea: Thx
<JohnLea> MCR1; done
<MCR1> JohnLea: Thx
<smspillaz> hmm
<smspillaz> MCR1: this:
<smspillaz> 21	-    { "unmaximize_window_key", "unmaximize" },
<smspillaz> 22	+    { "unmaximize_or_minimize_window_key", "unmaximize or minimize" },
<smspillaz> will probably cause some trouble
<MCR1> smspillaz: The big question is-> if I added a new function + new shortcut, what do we exactly need to adjust to make g-c-c work with the new shortcut
<smspillaz> you probably wanted unmaximize_or_minimize
<yaraju> Any help with why my launcher added using "alacarte" won't showup on a Unity Dash search?
<MCR1> smspillaz: ok
<smspillaz> (the current version won't work with gconf, and changes won't get propogated back to compiz from gsettings if it changes directly in gsettings)
<MCR1> smspillaz: Isn't that the description only ? So the spaces do not matter ?
<smspillaz> MCR1: no, its the name of the foreign gnome key with underscore separated identifiers (instead of dashes)
<MCR1> ok
<smspillaz> (we just translate _ to - for the gsettings case)
<MCR1> yep, I understood that
<smspillaz> MCR1: if you want unmaximize_or_minimize_window_key to integrate with the existing org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings:unmaximize key
<smspillaz> then you should leave that declaration as
<smspillaz>     { "unmaximize_or_minimize_window_key", "unmaximize" },
<MCR1> well, that is what didrocks suggested (I think), but imho this would be confusing, no ? Wouldn't it be better to name the key correctly ?
<MCR1> ofc if you also say that it should be done that way. I'll do it that way
<smspillaz> MCR1: creating a new key would be a pain
<MCR1> ok, then let's go with this version...
<smspillaz> you'd then have unmaximize and "unmaximize_or_minimize" next to each other, and then you'd have to update org.compiz.integrated and then also .convert files and .keybindings files and blah blah blah
<smspillaz> not all that fun
<MCR1> ok, let's do it the more easy way
<smspillaz> almost more painful than I'm finding rails development at the moment
<MCR1> hehe
<smspillaz> "you wanted to add a new page? oh, I guess you'll have to update routes.rb, the controller, the seed.rb, pages_model.rb" blah blah blah
<MCR1> urgh
<smspillaz> "oh its not working - run rake db:seed you tard"
<smspillaz> I don't understand how a framework that embodies DRY as a core value doesn't encourage the use of constants
<smspillaz> how much longer until feature freeze
 * smspillaz wonders if its worth even trying to get people to look at the gesture test refactoring code
<smspillaz> or if the plan is just "ignore until it goes away"
<MCR1> smspillaz: Oh, thanks 4 the other review, btw. :)
<MCR1> smspillaz: Probably this will also eliminate some of the Coverity static analyzer bugs...
<smspillaz> maybe, although coverity checks for different kinds of things
<MCR1> smspillaz: I am having slight problems to implement the damaging from scratch in workspacenames and at the same time workspacenames gets featured everywhere and still has this nasty flickering bug, which I've already fixed...
<MCR1> smspillaz: Would it be okay to get this fix in first and implement the damagerect in a subsequent MP ?
<MCR1> smspillaz: I am confident I can get it done until FF (hopefully)
<MCR1> smspillaz: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix-1075578-workspacenames-flickering-during-display/+merge/133124
<MCR1> ^^ this just fixes the flickering for now :-[
<MCR1> smspillaz: Example for feature: http://www.iloveubuntu.net/how-easily-add-names-workspaces-ubuntu-1210
<smspillaz> yeah doing that is not such a great idea
<smspillaz> full-screen redraws all the time == dead batteries
<MCR1> smspillaz: Could you help me implement it then ?
<smspillaz> MCR1: was the "timer" variable a bool? or what
<MCR1> smspillaz: Yes, I know - it is not ideal
<smspillaz> CompTimer ?
<smspillaz> CompTimer *?
<MCR1> smspillaz: unos momentos
<MCR1> smspillaz: No, it is a simple int
<MCR1> int		timer;
<smspillaz> MCR1: ... what is it supposed to represent? Where else is it used ?
<MCR1> well, it is used for different things in workspacenames, but in the case I've corrected it is timer = optionGetFadeTime () * 1000;
<smspillaz> MCR1: is it decremented anywhere ?
<MCR1> timer -= msSinceLastPaint;
<MCR1> WSNamesScreen::preparePaint (int msSinceLastPaint)
<MCR1> It means it will only damage the screen during fade, but not during display anymore
<MCR1> as far as I understand... and as the flickering fix shows
<smspillaz> MCR1: hmm
<smspillaz> MCR1: in any case, your best bet is to find the condition in which the text is actually meant to be displayed, and then call cScreen->damageRegion (textRectangle); in donePaint on the same condition
<MCR1> smspillaz: I just saw that I have to remove the dependency on mousepoll as well, it is still there...
<MCR1> smspillaz: Ok, I'll try to fully fix it, before I'll ping you again ;) I have to understand how damageRegion works exactly anyway...
<smspillaz> MCR1: damageRegion means "this area of the screen will be redrawn"
<MCR1> yes, I understand the theory ;)
<smspillaz> you need to do it because core uses that information to copy from the scene framebuffer to the backbuffer
<MCR1> smspillaz: First I'll have to fix the shortcut-thingy or else didrocks will kill me ;)
<smspillaz> didrocks doesn't kill people
<smspillaz> he hugs them to death
<MCR1> phew
<smspillaz> which is slightly different
<didrocks> different approach :-)
<MCR1> hehe
<MCR1> smspillaz: I also have a fix for the cylinder rendering of the Cube Gears: http://imagebin.org/245474
<smspillaz> great
<MCR1> smspillaz: Here you can see that they are rendered wrongly ^^
<MCR1> smspillaz, didrocks: *Should* be okay now, hopefully: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1115128-expose-unmaximize_or_minimize_key-in-g-c-c/+merge/146384
<smspillaz> MCR1: have you tried it to make sure it works ?
<smspillaz> I haven't got time to manually test merge proposals atm
<MCR1> smspillaz: No, and I am not sure how as g-c-c integration here is a bit broken atm...
<luv> Trevinho: ping ;-)
<luv> Trevinho: what the hell^W^W is the deal with the AP/unit tests?
<Trevinho> luv: 1 sec I'll be back to you
<Trevinho> luv: ok, I'm here...
<luv> great  ..
<Trevinho> luv: so, I'd prefer an unit test as it's less prone to failures
<Trevinho> and should also be quite easy here...
<luv> alright, well ... got to hear ... almost feel like giving up :-/
<luv> good to hear
<smspillaz> MCR1: describe 'broken'
<Trevinho> luv: what you need is adding a new tet case to test_application_launcher_icon.cpp
<luv> alright what should the test case do ... how do i simulate what Windows() return ?
<Trevinho> It should be enough to: do ...
<Trevinho> auto win = std::make_shared<MockApplicationWindow>(g_random_int());
<Trevinho>   mock_app->windows_ = { win };
<smspillaz> MCR1: it should 'just work' when you change WM realted options in gsettings
<MCR1> smspillaz: I have flat-file CCSM config here and g-c-c does not seem to recognize it
<smspillaz> MCR1: you need to use gsettings
<luv> and then I compare the values from win with what my function returns ... ok
<MCR1> smspillaz: then CCSM crashes on me/ does not like gsettings
<luv> still not super excited about that though :-)
<Trevinho> luv: then you only have to do mock_icon->GetMenus()... that will return a list of dubsmenu items...
<smspillaz> MCR1: COMPIZ_CONFIG_PROFILE=ubuntu ccsm
<Trevinho> luv: you've to ensure that there's one matching your window name
<luv> um, ok, im lost again :-)
<Trevinho> luv: err.. actually if you add one window you should ensure that no item is there, while if there are two windows (add one more), it has the menus
<MCR1> smspillaz: It does not work here -> once I change (in CCSM) from flat-file to gsettings, CCSM simply closes
<luv> um so how many tests should i write?
<luv> is it enough to write a test for each ...  0,1,2 windows?
<MCR1> smspillaz: Once I reopen it, it uses flat-file again
<smspillaz> luv: test for code coverage
<smspillaz> luv: so, you should ensure that every possible path in your change is covered by some kind of test
<smspillaz> MCR1: I guess you can force it, by editing ~/.compiz-1/compizconfig/config
 * MCR1 is not sure if he wants that...
<luv> well, i haven't done any unit test _for unity_ yet so please bear with me
<MCR1> smspillaz: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1117311-gears-cylinders-not-rendered-correctly/+merge/146853
<smspillaz> MCR1: yeah I saw
<smspillaz> MCR1: in any case, please find a way to switch to using gsettings and test the integration code
<luv> do I want to test GetMenus or EnsureMenuItemsWindowsReady ? In case I want to test GetMenus - should I check all created dbusmenuitems have all properties set exactly as they should or is it enough to see that they are not/available?
<MCR1> smspillaz: Ok, I'll try
<luv> im trying to shorten this endless merge review ping-pong, that's all ....
<luv> smspillaz: kinda not enough, because cases like bunch of windows with same titles, bunch of windows with different titles but same shorten titles are not covered in the code (explicitly)
<smspillaz> bregma: get in touch when you can :)
<luv> s/covered/expressed/
<Trevinho> luv: sorry, I missed your messages
<Trevinho> luv: so, two tests are enough in your case
<Trevinho> luv: one that checks that there are no window items, another one that checks that there are
<luv> great, i will add an extra one which tests for windows with same title as well - that should be handy too
<luv> Trevinho: thanks
<luv> I will do that tonight and we can go through next round of the ping pong tomorrow ;-)
<MCR1> smspillaz: Could you please comment on bug 1101198 - I would like to know how you want that fixed...
<ubot5> bug 1101198 in Compiz "CCSM: Recommendation function needed for various plugins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1101198
<smspillaz> MCR1: I don't really know "how" it should be done, as I don't know the ccsm codebase
<MCR1> smspillaz: Well, there are cases for everything there, but not for a soft dependency...
<MCR1> smspillaz: So we could a) extend CCSM to understand a recommend in the xml
<smspillaz> it sounds like a good idea but I don't really know exactly how to do it
<MCR1> smspillaz: Or b) scratch that and make (in this case text) a hard dependency
<smspillaz> MCR1: of workspacenames ?
<MCR1> smspillaz: Currently it will just say "plugin x needs feature textrendering, which is provided by plugins a and b, Do you want to activate a or b or deactivate plugin x ?"
<MCR1> smspillaz: No, it is about: scaleaddon, stackswitch, shift, scalefilter, thumbnail, ring
<smspillaz> better to make it optional *shrug*
<MCR1> smspillaz: They all need text, but will also work without
<smspillaz> yeah, just leave it optional
<MCR1> smspillaz: Yeah, the best thing would be a soft dependency. I will have to learn some Python ;)
<MCR1> smspillaz: Currently nothing happens and the user is not informed about text...
<MCR1> smspillaz: So all text-related options silently fail
<MCR1> smspillaz: if text plugin is disabled
<MCR1> smspillaz: Then something like this happens to users: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1099100-thumbnail-title-text-issues/+merge/143042/comments/310279
<MCR1> smspillaz: Seems CCSM coders have thought about everything, just not that ;)
<smspillaz> MCR1: there had been talk of that for a long time in compiz
<smspillaz> many years back
<smspillaz> eg cube should "suggest" rotate
<MCR1> smspillaz: yeah, exactly -> soft dependencies with the user deciding
<MCR1> recommends feature x which is provided by plugin y, should we enable plugin y or do you want the feature x to stay disabled ?
<MCR1> smspillaz: I will implement that in the next weeks...
<MCR1> smspillaz: Let's make CCSM perfect :)
<smspillaz> MCR1: have a look at how some of the other tags are handled in libcompizconfig and the xml
<MCR1> yes, I already did that :)
<smspillaz> I think if you want to add a new tag, you need to update the .proto, compiz.cpp (in compizconfig), compizconfig.pyc, and Settings.py
<MCR1> that is why I am confident about implementing it
<MCR1> thx 4 the info :)
<mterry> sil2100, so enough unity tests failed last night to stop the daily build
<MCR1> smspillaz: I do not want to nerve, just FYI: There is another related problem -> for example water plugin needs FBO to be enabled to work, but we cannot check for a special setting via CCSM <- I am still thinking about how to fix that best
<smspillaz> MCR1: TBH we should remove that setting
<MCR1> nooooooooooo
<smspillaz> MCR1: it makes sense to - and here is why
<MCR1> Here Compiz is fast with FBO turned off and slow like sh*t when turned on
<MCR1> with fglrx or gallium-radeon
<smspillaz> "always swap buffers" is basically the option that 99% of users would care about
<MCR1> but FBO turned on (which is default) makes stuff really slow here
<MCR1> and that is with a fast system and very fast gfx card
<smspillaz> MCR1: it doesn't have any impact if core or plugin code is not using it
<smspillaz> if "always swap buffers" is off, there's no reason to use framebuffer objects for rendering
<smspillaz> (at least in the basic case)
<MCR1> IMHO FBO should be off by default, but that is just my 2 cents from testing on ATI
<smspillaz> MCR1: I think what you meant to say was "always use glXSwapBuffers, even if it means backing up the previous frame" should be off by default
<smspillaz> and that would be a bad idea regardless, because it tears like crazy
<didrocks> MCR1: tbh, I would prefer you ensure it's working on a fresh account if needed :)
<didrocks> MCR1: the g-c-c integration should work there ;)
<MCR1> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> thanks!
<MCR1> didrocks: please give me a little bit of time...
<didrocks> sure
<smspillaz> MCR1: Iunno if we can do it for this release, but it might be worth looking into how hard it would be to implement GLX_EXT_buffer_age for the root-window-only case on the mesa drivers
<MCR1> didrocks: it is high up on the priority list
<didrocks> thanks MCR1 ;)
<smspillaz> krh said he wouldn't support it on X because compositing + reparenting makes it hard to support, but I know that logic makes no sense for the root window, because there's no reparenting or compositing involved there
<MCR1> didrocks, yw ;)
<MCR1> smspillaz: It would be great to support additional OpenGL features, I agree 100%
<smspillaz> well, buffer_age in particular means we don't need to resort to crazyness in order to support glXSwapBuffers/glXSwapControlEXT
<MCR1> is buffer_age working on all main drivers ?
<smspillaz> only nvidia at the moment
<MCR1> hmm
<smspillaz> its trivial to support in a driver though
<MCR1> Well, you know that I am still missing OpenGL knowledge to make judgements here...
<smspillaz> the graphics system has to give you a new backbuffer on glXSwapBuffers, its not hard for the driver to tell you when it was last displayed
<didrocks> hey fginther, around?
<fginther> didrocks, morning!
<didrocks> how are you?
<fginther> sleepy, need some coffee :)
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<didrocks> fginther: once, you are awaken, did you see https://code.launchpad.net/~ps-jenkins/bamf/latestsnapshot/+merge/146765? It seems that it didn't go with the fastrack (in addition to failing
<MCR1> smspillaz: But we had excellent OpenGL feature detection in UFO:AI. It might make sense to look at that code and see what we could use...
<smspillaz> MCR1: feature detection doesn't really matter in this case
<fginther> didrocks, I'll get it going.
<didrocks> sil2100: hey hey! did you get any progress or the failures look ugly?
<smspillaz> MCR1: the fact is that if you have tearing in a compositor, you're kinda doing it wrong
<MCR1> smspillaz: yep - the good ol' tearing problem...
<didrocks> fginther: thanks, then, all projects will have the fasttrack (in unity, webapps, webcreds, oif, indicators… ?)
<smspillaz> bregma: you around ? .....
<MCR1> afk, bbl
<fginther> didrocks, I'm still waiting on a review for the fasttrack changes. keep your fingers crossed :)
<didrocks> fginther: heh, ok :)
<ritz> hi Mirv, busy ? looking for assistance with  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1096954
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1096954 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) " Enabling Xinerama causes Unity Panel/Dash to become all black" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> mhr3, did you see my valgrind log from yesterday?
<kenvandine> mhr3, http://ubuntuone.com/0AQvy3yDmcQCLz3Ejxn6pE
<mhr3> nope
<mhr3> will check out
<kenvandine> mhr3, thanks
<ritz> ping didrocks
<sil2100> didrocks: will give you an update in a moment, been on lunch and didn't see your ping :)
<didrocks> sil2100: no worry
<didrocks> hey ritz
<ritz> hi didrocks, busy ? looking for assistance with  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1096954
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1096954 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) " Enabling Xinerama causes Unity Panel/Dash to become all black" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ritz> unity 2d
<ritz> forcing  compositing as off seems to fix the issue
<ritz> in code
<ritz> any clue on how I could proceed further in this ?
<didrocks> ritz: kind of busy TBH ;) you should retarget the package from unity to unity-2d btw ;)
<didrocks> ritz: not really sure, does it happens with other QML apps?
<ritz> hmm, have not tested this with other qml apps
<didrocks> maybe that will give an hint
<ritz> thanks, will try this
<sil2100> didrocks: I think I have a hint what might be wrong, since those failures I can reproduce locally - so they're not 'hopeless' ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: sweet, I hope that we can have an unity daily release tomorrow passing tests at least :)
<didrocks> ritz: yw ;)
<sil2100> Ha!
<sil2100> didrocks: I know how to fix some of those failures, so I'll submit some fixes and get them merged till EOD
<sil2100> mterry: hi! If anything, I have a fix for the preview-related AP failures in the unity release task
<sil2100> So that we don't step on eachother's toes
<jibel> didrocks, would it be possible to land the introspection modules of autopilot daily into raring or is it not done on purpose?
<didrocks> jibel: introspection modules? sorry out of context
<didrocks> you mean the -gtk and -qt ones?
<jibel> didrocks, yes autopilot-(gtk|qt)
<didrocks> IIRC, some work were needed (like the qt one is dep on qt 5), I think some tests or something on the -gtk ones were not working, cyphermox would know more? ^
<cyphermox> well there were issues initially with the -qt one
<cyphermox> and further work on -gtk to make sure the module would be installable properly, I'll check again to see how ready that is
<cyphermox> I think it can land today
<jibel> cyphermox, what do you mean by "installable properly"?
<cyphermox> there were issues with how the package was built, now it was updated to make it a proper gtk module IIRC and just clean up the packaging
<jibel> k
<mpt> Cimi, yo, could you join #ubuntu-design?
<cyphermox> jibel let me run it through sbuild now and I'll be able to tell you exactly how ready I think it is to land
<jibel> cyphermox, thanks
<cyphermox> there's a minor copyright issue I'll fix now
<cyphermox> didrocks: I can sponsor the first upload and we'll make it autoland after?
<didrocks> cyphermox: well, let's do autolanding right away :)
<cyphermox> ok, I thought it was better to have the first-ever upload manually ;)
<didrocks> no no :)
<MCR1> hrmpf, didrocks is gone...
<andyrock> mpt, the panel-tray branch should land in trunk soon ;)
<luv> hey, how can i executed tests/test_application_launcher_icon.cpp ?
<luv> oh and how was the trick to add pseudo windows to mock_app ??
<luv> hmm and how can i get dbusmenuitems off it anyway?
#ubuntu-unity 2013-02-07
<smspillaz> 1
<smspillaz> oops
<smspillaz> luv: A shortcut would be ./build/tests/test-gtest --gtest_filter=*YourTestName*
<Mirv> ritz: hi. what kind of assistance you'd need?
<ritz> Mirv unity-2d seems to be rendering as all black with twinview/nvidia
<ritz> bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1096954
<ritz> disabling composite manually by commenting out helps
<ritz> I have to write a reproducer to test this out
<ritz> Had spoken to didirocks about this
<Mirv> right
<ritz> coming from a important customer
<Mirv> we've one unity-2d update in the pipeline, but it may be that it does not address that issue so if a fix is found we'll need another update
<Mirv> the bugs fixed in the upcoming update are listed here http://launchpadlibrarian.net/129102713/unity-2d_5.14.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<ritz> unfortunately , been busy with other issues and will be on vacation from 8th until 20th
<ritz> Mirv, sweet, will check with this
<ritz> hmm, update was from  2012-09-27
<ritz> weird
<ritz> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d
<ritz> Mirv I dont this in sru queue or uploaded
<ritz> where is the source for this ?
<Mirv> ritz: it's still in the queue so it needs still to be checked by the SRU team in order to get to -proposed. you can test the same package by adding this PPA https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/sru
<ritz> sweet, thanks you
<Mirv> it has higher version number in there but in practice it's the same
<ritz> Mirv thanks
<ritz> Mirv will post updates about this issue. fortunately, not very critical .
<Mirv> ritz: ok, thanks
<sil2100> didrocks: hi! Still some more failures, this time something got broken on nvidia with keynav tests, I see that it didn't get cleaned up properly after one of the tests :|
<sil2100> didrocks: and it broke the quicklist/keynav tests, bleh
<didrocks> sil2100: no worry, just ping me back once you get something merged, I can relaunch the tests
<didrocks> with a build :)
<sil2100> didrocks: most likely it would just work if you relaunch the tests ;p Since it's something I indeed noticed happened once before, where he couldn't properly clean up quicklists - but it happens rarely
<sil2100> Will track it down
<sil2100> Since at least we have the preview tests fixed (more or less) now
<didrocks> sil2100: do you want me to relaunch them right now?
<sil2100> didrocks: maybe let me check some things first, maybe it'll be some easy fix
<sil2100> I wonder what's wrong with that .quicklist_open property, sometimes it doesn't get updated properly, hm hm
<didrocks> sil2100: ok
<jibel> sil2100, didrocks I'd need the intel box until I retraced the compiz crash, could you please wait before launching anything on this machine
<didrocks> jibel: yep, not touching anything \o/
<didrocks> (in a hangout anyway ;))
<sil2100> jibel: ok, no problem then - just give us a sign once it'll be free
<sil2100> jibel: no hurry right now
<jibel> thanks
<luv> smspillaz: thanks
<jibel> didrocks, that's the best I could get from the crash file: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/130613892/ThreadStacktrace.txt
<jibel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1118178
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1118178 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> thanks jibel!
<didrocks> jibel: compiz-core version 1:0.9.9~daily13.02.07-0ubuntu1 required, but 1:0.9.9~daily13.02.04-0ubuntu1 is available
<didrocks> this is weird
<didrocks> oh, it's because you use the "with whole ppa version" for the coredump
<didrocks> not the previous run with the distro version
<jibel> didrocks, there was no 'Package' record in the crash file and I had to rebuild this info from what is installed on the machine
<didrocks> interesting, no Package record means something is then broken?
<didrocks> jibel: I guess as we had unity installed after this run, that's why we had the crash
<didrocks> I mean, the crash mismatch
<luv> Trevinho: morning, one part about writing the tests I'm not sure about is adding the asserts - when I iterate over GetMenus() ... can I just add a bool to confirm my window is (not) in and then assert the bool is true/false
<luv> also, yesterday you advised me to use mock_app->windows_ = { win };  ... is that really windows_ or is it window_list_ ? (I dont have ctags running on my server now, so I cant investigate base classes easily.) thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: btw, the machine is free now, did you get anything or should I relaunch unity?
<Trevinho> luv: that's a list
<Trevinho> luv: so you should add {win} for the test that should verify we don't have extra items
<Trevinho> luv: while {win1, win2} for the other one
<Trevinho> luv: if you have something feel free to paste it I can adjust it
<luv> right, I just wanted to confirm because I will have to work on it tonight and cant get much help on irc then
<luv> i dont have access to raring now, so now tests yet
<Trevinho> luv: yeah. sorry...
<Trevinho> luv: raring is not needed
<luv> can I do it as one TEST_F ?
<Trevinho> luv: you can make all in quantal, you only need the staging ppa
<luv> well i dont have quantal either ;-)
<Trevinho> luv: yup, follow the other tests
<luv> there is bunch of things i dont like about quantal+ so i use only latest LTS
<Trevinho> luv: then just "make test-gtest" and you can run it using tests/test-gtest --gtest_filter=*AnyFilter*
<Trevinho> luv: ah ok
<luv> thats why i have a dedicated raring box at home ..
<luv> thanks a million. and regarding the asserts ?
<luv> can i just iterate over GetMenus() and set a bool if my dbusmenuitem is (/not) in and then execute assert on the bool?
<luv> the funny thing is that i could just bring my personal dev laptop with raring to work but i cant because the screen on it broke so i can use it only with an external screen :-)
<sil2100> didrocks: I think you can try relaunching, I'm still looking - at least if it gets reproduced we'll know that something changed that makes the bug more reproducible
<didrocks> sil2100: yep, I launched it 10 minutes ago :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: hey, can you look if libcolumbus has the ci and autolanding setup?
<mmrazik> didrocks: it has
<didrocks> sweet, thanks :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: so, if we install in autopilot-libcolombus with a similar path than the one for autopilot-unity
<didrocks> mmrazik: then, we just need to add  unity.tests.test_search for instance?
<didrocks> to the list of what is executed during the indicator tests run?
<mmrazik> didrocks: I don't understand what you talk about :-/
<didrocks> mmrazik: libcolumbus has autopilot tests
<didrocks> if we install them in /usr/share/pyshared/unity/tests/
<didrocks> we just need to run autopilot run unity.tests.test_search
<didrocks> to launch the tests?
<didrocks> sil2100: I don't find those tests on libcolumbus trunk btw
<mmrazik> didrocks: libcolumbus has autopilot tests?
<mmrazik> doesn't make much sense to me
<didrocks> mmrazik: it does have integration tests
<didrocks> mmrazik: and yeah, they are launched by autopilot
<sil2100> Yes, I created those
<sil2100> But didn't merge them into lp:unity yet
<sil2100> They're in my branch for now
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_search_test_suite <-
<mmrazik> didrocks: okay.. start to understand now.
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, Satoris told in the email it was already there, hence my surprise :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: in that case yes, we should be ready for that
<mmrazik> the same thing we are doing for indicators, etc
<sil2100> I didn't want to merge them in until he said it's ok, but I think we can try merging them
<didrocks> mmrazik: I think everyone will use autopilot for integration tests as we only support that in jenkins jobs
<didrocks> sil2100: are they installed on make install?
<sil2100> The problem I have with this branch is... I made fuzzy searching test for the application lens too, but without libcolumbus there's no fuzzy search support
<mmrazik> didrocks: well, the issue here is IMHO more that we are putting everything into lp:unity
<didrocks> mmrazik: it's not
<didrocks> mmrazik: it will be in lp:libcolumbus
<mmrazik> there is no inherent reason why we couldn't support non-autopilot
<mmrazik> you are confusing me guys
<didrocks> I think they should be intstalled in /usr/share/pyshared/libcolumbus/tests/ I guess
<mmrazik> didrocks: <sil2100> But didn't merge them into lp:unity yet
<didrocks> oupsss
<sil2100> We need to decide eventually where the test_search tests should be located
<didrocks> lp:libcolumbus, I meant
<didrocks> autotyping :)
<sil2100> I put them in lp:unity for now, since that's where my emulators were ;
<didrocks> sil2100: I guess the above path is better ^
<didrocks> sil2100: ah no
<didrocks> please do it in libcolumbus
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, I'll move it to libcolumbus then
<mmrazik> +1 for libcolumbus, btw
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> emulators?
<sil2100> I didn't put it in libcolumbus because:
<didrocks> so you need unity-autopilot to be installed as well?
<sil2100> It's testing integration of search functionalities of the HUD and application lens
<sil2100> So, theoretically the tests could be executed even for non-libcolumbus needs, just to check if searching in the HUD and the lens works correctly
<mmrazik> sil2100: and the lenses live in lp:unity?
<sil2100> mmrazik: well, we have all the lens autopilot tests in lp:unity
<sil2100> Same for HUD tests
<didrocks> hum, tricky
<sil2100> Since both lenses and HUD are essentially part of Unity, and integration tests from autopilot test integration of all components with the shell
<mmrazik> I see...ideally I would try to move those to the respective trunks. And it indeed makes more sense to have them with lenses than columbus
<sil2100> So it's always a tricky thing of where to put the tests ;/
<mmrazik> with unity we are also testing Xorg and the autopilot tests are still in lp:unity
<didrocks> mmrazik: sil2100: what do you think that for now, we move then in lp:unity?
<mmrazik> yup
<didrocks> then add the tests the same way in the indicator stack
<didrocks> like launching those
<didrocks> to check the HUD and libcolumbus
<mmrazik> sounds good to me
<didrocks> good :)
<sil2100> didrocks: one problem I have right now that I didn't yet resolve is how to detect if fuzzy searching is available for a given component
<didrocks> sil2100: don't merge until we add libcolumbus though
<didrocks> sil2100: we'll land everything in a coherent way at the same time
<didrocks> so the indicator first tests will fail
<didrocks> then unity will build with everything (and pass)
<sil2100> didrocks: since for instance the current vanilla HUD uses some internal things for fuzzy searching, but the lens don't, so hm
<didrocks> and we relaunch indicators with whole ppa
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> That makes sense
<didrocks> and the tests should pass :)
<sil2100> So both HUD and application lens will use libcolumbus by default once it's released?
<didrocks> sil2100: yep, we'll land everything at the same time
<sil2100> Excellent
<didrocks> sil2100: not really fan right now as we're in this test-unknown state
<didrocks> sil2100: so like, next tuesday?
<sil2100> Since I was actually doing hacky stuff now like ldd'ing the lens executables to check if libcolumbus is used, and if not - skipping the tests ;p
<sil2100> But it's uh, baad
<sil2100> didrocks: ok - you can anyway try running those tests, since they should all pass besides 4 tests (which are fuzzy-search tests for the app lens, which won't pass without libcolumbus)
<didrocks> sil2100: I don't have the setup ready, let's see first what's the actual results on nvidia if we are back in shape :)
<didrocks> sil2100: that's more important right now
<sil2100> Ok, I'm still debugging unity for the quicklist_open failure test, but it's not reproducible on my system it seems
<sil2100> Maybe it happens REALLY rarely
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, autopilot have behaved a little bit better this time
<didrocks> sil2100: but the number of failures is still quite high, mind taking a look?
<didrocks> retrying once again the indicator ones
<didrocks> hoping we won't have a crash on intel this time
<didrocks> mterry: hey, how are you?
<mterry> didrocks, hi!
 * sil2100 mumbles
<didrocks> mterry: so, I guess you did see that I had to relaunch unity because of random failures in tests
<didrocks> mterry: sil2100 is looking at why it happened, meanwhile, now it passed
<didrocks> mterry: we still have a weird crash on intel for the indicator tests, happening everytime we launch it
<didrocks> mterry: jibel is retracing that manually on the machine
<mterry> didrocks, oh ok
<didrocks> stealing the ddebs from http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/c/compiz/
<mterry> didrocks, so why do the ddebs from our PPA end up there?
<didrocks> mterry: because the mecanism doesn't know what's the origin  of a deb
<didrocks> so it copies everything
<jibel> yup, please don't reboot the intel box :)
<didrocks> and only index what's in the archive
<didrocks> cyphermox: from the MR I saw, we can go with manual publishing for unity, right?
<mterry> didrocks, but...  we didn't publish that compiz yet right?
<didrocks> like, there is nothing preventing mterry to publish unity?
<GameDev> Hi, i am making a plugin for Unity, is there a way that Unity pack resources from Jar file, or to generate resources R.java but to not use R.java from Jar...
<didrocks> mterry: no, but everything with the flag of making ddebs ends up here
<cyphermox> can I haz more context please?
<mterry> didrocks, and our PPA has this special flag.  Seems wonky that it would end up in the archive...  People use those ddebs
<didrocks> mterry: yep, but it's not indexed
<didrocks> so apt normally don't see them
<didrocks> and from what I know, we have a cleanswap cron job
<didrocks> for old ddebs
<didrocks> mterry: at least, this is good for us, debugging :)
<GameDev> yes i forgot to tell, i exporting jar from eclipse...
<didrocks> mterry: can you share the context to cyphermox, please? I need to jump on a meeting
<didrocks> mterry: if you publish unity, please please, don't rebuild or launch tests to not disconnect jibel, just publish :)
<cyphermox> what MR are we talking about
<mterry> didrocks, yeah.  But, for example, I often point to ddebs.ubuntu.com for my own debugging.  I just don't like screwing the rest of the Ubuntu peeps for PS landing's sake
<mterry> didrocks, ACK
<mterry> cyphermox, you need more context for what?  I may have missed didrocks's first question to you
<cyphermox> <didrocks> cyphermox: from the MR I saw, we can go with manual publishing for unity, right?
<mterry> cyphermox, Oh I see it
<cyphermox> trying to figure out what MR that was
<didrocks> mterry: it's not especially done for us, it's the whole mecanism which is like that :/
<mterry> didrocks, but only our PPA has ddeb flag on, eh?
<didrocks> mterry: nop, the kernel ppa as well
<mterry> cyphermox, was there perhaps an MR for http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-indicators-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-intel/lastCompletedBuild/testReport/unity.tests.test_hud/HudBehaviorTests/test_closes_mouse_down_outside/
<jibel> didrocks, not very useful http://paste.ubuntu.com/1620939/
<cyphermox> ugh
<cyphermox> so it's probably another thing deep in X then
<jibel> postmortem analysis is going to be difficult
<jibel> we'll need to find what make it crash and attach gdb
<cyphermox> mterry: tbh I don't remember any merge for hud that was related to this particular issue
<mterry> jibel, that's as far as I was ever able to get
<mterry> jibel, I wasn't even sure my debugging symbols were being applied or not
<mterry> (gdb says it saw them, but...)
<mterry> cyphermox, ah right, that test failure isn't the reason intel stopped, it's because it saw a crash.  OK, /me has woken up
<cyphermox> well, it could be both ;)
<mterry> cyphermox, well I'm not sure what MR then  ;)
<cyphermox> heh
<mterry> these compiz crashes are getting frustrating
<smspillaz> mterry: bug # ?
<mterry> smspillaz, we can't get a trace to make a bug
<smspillaz> mterry: you can't ?! O.o
<smspillaz> surely you can ....
<mterry> smspillaz, inconsistent crashes, with stacks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/1620939/
<smspillaz> that looks nice
<smspillaz> mterry: my first guess would be ABI mismatch
<smspillaz> mterry: is it happening on a local machine or a VM somewhere ?
<mterry> smspillaz, I don't believe that's the case...  that would be a more reliable crash right?
<jibel> didrocks, not sure yet, but it looks like compiz crashes right after boot
<mterry> smspillaz, this is on jenkins
<smspillaz> mterry: what hardware is the jenkins job running on ?
<sil2100> smspillaz: those crashes happen not every time, so is it possible that an ABI mismatch could cause something like this?
<jibel> didrocks, compiz crash in syslog happens at 116s and X starts at 156s :/
<mterry> smspillaz, this one is intel.  But I believe we've also got them on nvidia
<jibel> smspillaz, Intel 2nd Gen IGC
<smspillaz> I've seen stuff like this happen on nvidia before, but it would have to be after you've got an opengl context created to know if its the same thing
<smspillaz> probably looking in the wrong place in any case
<smspillaz> mterry: jibel: can you run a wrapper script to run it through valgrind to check for any weirdness before it dies ?
<mterry> smspillaz, that would be tough.  We couldn't run our tests that way, and that's how we usually reproduce this.  It's not reliable enough to know we're going to hit it in a given day
<smspillaz> so its random, great
<mterry> smspillaz, "unreliable"  :)
<smspillaz> oh, I forgot to remove that line
<smspillaz> if (rand () % 7 == 1) { int *f = NULL; *f = 8; }
<smspillaz> ;-)
<smspillaz> but seriously - I find this whole thing quite curious. If compiz were starting up before the x server had, then it would exit (1)
<mterry> jibel, does syslog give any clue to why it started compiz?
<mterry> jibel, where did you get the syslog?
<jibel> mterry, no clue why it started compiz
<jibel> $ grep compiz /var/log/syslog
<jibel> Feb  7 13:28:44 ubuntu kernel: [  116.613293] compiz[5116]: segfault at 9641560 ip 09641560 sp bfc81f9c error 15
<mterry> jibel, ah.  You're just on the machine.   :)  Right.  I was looking through the artifacts and couldn't see the syslog
<mterry> jibel, well.  If that's before we start the tests...  I'm inclined to not worry about that crash at all (wrt autolanding)
<sil2100> andyrock: ping!
<jibel> mterry, indeed, compiz is restarted and autopilot tests seem to run fine
<andyrock> sil2100, popong
<sil2100> andyrock: ;)
<andyrock> sil2100, what's up?
<sil2100> andyrock: did you by any chance encounter before a case where the launcher hide or hover machine had invalid quircks set? Like for instance in the case of QUICKLIST_OPEN quirk
<mterry> jibel, OK.  On that basis, I'll manually publish unity stack
<andyrock> sil2100,  nope because my launcher nevers hides
<andyrock> but i can try now to reproduce the probleem
<sil2100> andyrock: here I have the same, but sometimes it happens on jenkins strangely...
<sil2100> andyrock: btw. what is the _hide_machine object for anyway?
<andyrock> sil2100, well hide_machine contains the logic to show/hide the launcher
<andyrock> the launcher just needs to connect to hide_machine signals
<didrocks> mterry: so my question was: can you check with cyphermox that as we tested with the indicator stack, that anything that was merged in the indicator stack since last release didn't break API/ABI?
<didrocks> or had an impact on the result we had
<didrocks> like, we can release unity without the indicators
<andyrock> sil2100, can i have a video of the failure?
<andyrock> sil2100, i have some ideas ;)
<sil2100> andyrock: hm, so why is the state of whether a quicklist is open is kept in the hover/hide_machine objects?
<andyrock> sil2100, because the launcher should never hide when a quicklist is open?
<mterry> didrocks, you were thinking in terms of causing the intel compiz crash?
<didrocks> mterry: no, just on the publication: as you publish some unity components which was tested and built against a newer indicator stack, that we don't have mismatch in publishing just that unity stack
<didrocks> so cyphermox should knows as he's watching for the indicator merges that we are not in a transition period or so on
<mterry> didrocks, ah makes sense.  But indicators can't break ABI by themselves, right?  Like that would involve a change on unity side too
<didrocks> mterry: well, they can break the ABI in bamf or any library
<didrocks> mterry: and so you only publish unity relying on the new bamf ABI
<mterry> didrocks, guh, right.  why is bamf in indicator stack?  :)
<didrocks> mterry: because the hud is dep on bamf
<didrocks> but even without that, you can have indicator protocol change :)
<didrocks> that landed in both the indicator stack and unity
<didrocks> and so, the tests are working as both are in the ppa
<didrocks> hence the xml message telling before a manual publication if an upstream stack failed to check that you can safely publish
<didrocks> and hence the ping to cyphermox for checking that :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: ? ^
<mterry> didrocks, yeah I understand that protocol changes can happen, but my point was that I'd see them on my side too.  But it's true that the indicator stack also has libraries that affect the unity stack
<mterry> Though most of those would also involve a change on unity's packaging
<mterry> The one that usually would actually surprise us is a compiz ABI change
<cyphermox> didrocks: mterry: not that I know of
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, not some ABI breakage lib
<cyphermox> but seriously, I hope you don't expect me to be able to just know that off the top of my head, of course I needed to check
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, I think it's safe as well from what I saw, but ensure that both mterry and you are checking that before going on manual publication in the future pleae :)
<cyphermox> there's a gazillion merge requests coming every day
 * mterry makes a red button with a glass cover
<didrocks> cyphermox: well, some can go unnoticed, but most of case involve packaging changes so you would know :)
<cyphermox> molly guard?
<cyphermox> I also fail to understand how a compiz crash would be caused by such a packaging change atm
<didrocks> cyphermox: sorry, this has nothing related to the current crash discussion
<cyphermox> then ETOOLITTLECONTEXT again
<didrocks> cyphermox: this is related to "only publish part of the stack with the upstream stack failing"
<didrocks> cyphermox: like, as you saw, the indicator stack can't be published because of that crash
<cyphermox> right
<didrocks> and mterry wanted to publish manually the unity stack
<didrocks> which was built against the indicator stack which can't be published
<cyphermox> but if compiz is crashing here, isn't it really likely to crash just as much on other intel systems, even if we just publish unity>?
<cyphermox> I mean, any of this stuff, independently or together requires compiz to be rock solid
<didrocks> mterry: maybe you would be able to explain it better than I? ^
<mterry> cyphermox, crashes be crazy
<cyphermox> if it didn't crash for the unity tests, assuming it's as we've been finding it right now -- random and unreliable,
<cyphermox> nothing says it's not going to explode just as much once unity is released
<cyphermox> *published
<mterry> cyphermox, right, but it's been like that.  It's not a new behavior
<cyphermox> heh
<cyphermox> that would be the one thing that needs to be corrected with extreme prejudice
<mterry> didrocks, now that you're back, how do you feel about just renaming testapp to... wm-tester?
<mterry> I can file the paperwork
<mterry> But didn't want to be the only one to pick the name
<smspillaz> mterry: hmm, I didn't know that such a thing existed
<smspillaz> interesting
<sil2100> I actually like the testapp name even
<mterry> smspillaz, it's new
<mterry> ish
<smspillaz> mterry: where is it ?
<sil2100> smspillaz: we use testapp extensively in autopilot
<mterry> smspillaz, https://launchpad.net/testapp
<mterry> But I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/testapp/+bug/1089561 a while ago
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1089561 in testapp "testapp is a bad name" [Undecided,New]
<smspillaz> oh, heh
<smspillaz> I wrote something a lot like that a while ago
<sil2100> mterry: wouldn't it be a bit bothersome to change the name now?
<smspillaz> libxwmqa
<mterry> sil2100, it's not packaged yet.  So I was trying to change it before we went through that hassle
<smspillaz> its C++ and uses inheritance in a "clever" way though
<mterry> sil2100, it's one thing to take the testapp namespace internally in autopilot, but to take it in the ubuntu archive...
<mterry> smspillaz, xwmqa  :)  better than testapp
<sil2100> mterry: ok, hm, probably wm-tester is not so bad, but wm-tester sound more like a tool to test window managers
<smspillaz> mterry: lp:sdihgrseuiotyewghedoaighwsofhewhgsdsigbswe!!
<mterry> sil2100, it sort of is?
<smspillaz> a legit project!!
<sil2100> mterry: well, it doesn't test anything really...
<smspillaz> sil2100: maybe "mockapp"
<sil2100> mterry: it's like, a tool for creating temporary windows
<mterry> sil2100, it provides fodder to test your wm I guess
<mterry> sil2100, window-mocker
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> Sounds, hm, nice!
<mterry> sort of a play on WindowMaker
<smspillaz> XD
<mterry> doesn't exist in first page of google
<tvw> Is there an option to bring the menubar back to the application window?
<mterry> didrocks, my new favorite name, thanks to smspillaz and sil2100, is window-mocker
<sil2100> tvw: currently no, you would have to get rid of unity-panel-service
<smspillaz> mterry: maybe you can help me think of a better name that "gobject-gmock-generator"
<mterry> smspillaz, mock-mocker...?  :)
<smspillaz> nah, it doesn't mock mocks
<mterry> just makes them
<smspillaz> though maybe it could
<mterry> make-a-mock
 * mterry is a bit punchy
<smspillaz> mock a mac
<smspillaz> Mock you
<mterry> heh
<didrocks> mterry: sorry, was in yet again a hangout, scrolling back
<tvw> Thanks, removing the panel-service worked, but it removes more than just the app-menu from the panel :-(
<didrocks> mterry: I like window-mocker better :)
<didrocks> mterry: or app-mock ?
<didrocks> it's a mock application after all?
<mterry> didrocks, it makes mock windows though
<didrocks> ok, windows-mock then, I like it :)
<didrocks> sil2100: if we rename, will the change be easy for you?
<mterry> sil2100, you said a rename would cause problems?
<mterry> heh
<didrocks> \o/
 * didrocks hugs mterry
<tvw> Another question: Where is the unity-system-tray?
<sil2100> It shouldn't be that much of a problem though
<sil2100> Regex to the rescue
<didrocks> mterry: sil2100: ready for the change?
<didrocks> mterry: thanks for the review on libcolumbus, is the boostrap done btw?
<didrocks> bootstrap
 * didrocks always forgets the ""tea""
<sil2100> didrocks: the name change of testapp?
<sil2100> Or for the change to libcolumbus?
<mterry> didrocks, I believe so.  You did the bootstrap for it
<didrocks> sil2100: testapp
<didrocks> mterry: waow, ok, I believe you I did :-)
<sil2100> didrocks: ready! I'll just prepare a merge for lp:unity for the change then
<didrocks> mterry: next wednesday, we already have new components that we are going to land and seeing the current situation of daily in indicators…
<didrocks> sil2100: sweet!
<didrocks> mterry: you need mmrazik to change the autolanding setup for the testapp to window-mock name
<didrocks> mterry: and czajkowski for the launchpad project rename
<mterry> didrocks, I just filed https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/221306
<didrocks> I'll handle installation the new package in jenkins then
<sil2100> didrocks: the branch name also needs to get changed - won't that be a problem?
<didrocks> mterry: can you ping her with that? it will be shorter :)
<didrocks> sil2100: no, we're going to change everything with the launchpad rename
<didrocks> sil2100: and I'm changing the name of the package installed for the indicator tests
<didrocks> and unity ones
<mmrazik> mterry: once the launchpad part is done ping me (or fginther depending on the time of the day) and I'll do the jenkins part
<didrocks> mmrazik: are you going to change the apt-get install in utah-jenkins?
<didrocks> in addition to autolanding/ci changes?
<mterry> didrocks, I'll propose a MR for the renaming inside testapp itself
<didrocks> mterry: thanks, ping me, I'll review
<mterry> didrocks, sil2100: do we like windowmocker or WindowMocker for the python module name?
<didrocks> mmrazik: or rather, remove it, unity-autopilot should dep on the testapp/window-mock rather
<didrocks> window-mocker*
<didrocks> hum
<mmrazik> didrocks: I wonder if the apt-get install should not be removed at all and handled via dep
<mmrazik> didrocks: :)
<sil2100> mterry: I would like personally windowmocker
<mmrazik> too late
<didrocks> mmrazik: we are in agreement it seems! :-)
<mterry> sil2100, k
<mmrazik> didrocks: so once its done just ping me and I'll remove
<didrocks> mterry: I don't really care, I like CamelCase, but I think sil2100 will touch it more than I :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: okidoki
<mterry> jibel, package is renamed
<mterry> jibel, in launchpad
<didrocks> sil2100: in you MP, please add a window-mocker dep to unity-autopilot package
<didrocks> mmrazik: ^
<didrocks> mmrazik: so you can remove the apt-get install and change the jobs now
<sil2100> Ok
<mmrazik> didrocks: do I need to change the jobs too?
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/window-mocker
<didrocks> mmrazik: the autolanding and ci I guess
<mterry> didrocks, we need a team maintainer for that project.  I can't rename the strings in the description on LP
<mmrazik> oh... for the testapp itself?
<didrocks> mmrazik: right
<mmrazik> only after the launchpad stuff is done
<didrocks> hum, thomi is the maintainer
<mterry> mmrazik, oh whoops, pinged jibel instead of you.  LP stuff is done
<didrocks> mmrazik: it is done
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/window-mocker
<didrocks> mterry: I think it's something to ask to thomi, to set pspmteam as the maintainer
<didrocks> mterry: please add the boostrap in the MP with the rename as well
<mmrazik> didrocks: did we only change the launchpad name? I'm just doing some greps and see stuff like "import testapp"
<mmrazik> I don't need to change any source code, right?
<didrocks> mmrazik: in the tests, you mean?
<didrocks> mmrazik: that's what sil2100 is up to right now :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: yes
<mmrazik> uh oh
<mmrazik> starts to be complicated :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: ahah, indeed, but we are on top of it! :)
<sil2100> mmrazik: yes, I'm changing it in lp:unity
<sil2100> mterry: so I should import now windowmocker instead of testapp in Python, right? That's the name?
<mterry> sil2100, yup
<mterry> sil2100, if you use the binary name, it will be window-mocker
<mmrazik> so the utah-jenkins stuff is done
<mmrazik> going to change jenkins
<mmrazik> jenkins should be done too
<mmrazik> sil2100: can you please check the lp:~autopilot/unity/utah jenkins branch? there is a patch in resources but I think its already in
<mmrazik> lp:unity anyway
<mmrazik> and its importing testapp
<mmrazik> if its already in trunk feel free to remove it and push back
<sil2100> mmrazik: let me check
<mmrazik> thanks
<mterry> lhttps://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/window-mocker/rename/+merge/147165
<mterry> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/window-mocker/rename/+merge/147165 even
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_rename_testapp/+merge/147168
<davmor2> mterry: that's no challenge mocking windows
<mterry> davmor2, :)
<sil2100> didrocks: andyrock helped me out and found the possible problem for the quicklist-open breakage we encountered during build 78 \o/
<sil2100> didrocks: he's preparing a fix
<didrocks> excellent! :-)
<didrocks> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_rename_testapp/+merge/147168 small fix needed, the dep! :)
<sil2100> didrocks: ah! Sorry! Shit, yes, doing a few things at once is bad
<didrocks> sil2100: "a few things", so, just do more at once! :p
<didrocks> ;)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: done!
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, you did add it to unity-common, right?
<didrocks> not unity-autopilot?
<didrocks> which would mean, everyone will gain the new awesome window-mocker
<sil2100> Wait wait wait
<sil2100> Shit
<didrocks> I'm sure mterry is really proud of this name, but not that much :p
<sil2100> It was supposed to be in -autopilot, it was even in the commit message! I think I'm tired now already ;p
<didrocks> he already has deja-dup by default, one name, that's enough! ;)
<didrocks> heh
<mterry> didrocks, :)
<didrocks> (also, see the degredation, he started with french names, and now, back to english)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Anyway, I hope it's good now
<mterry> didrocks, you could have chimed in with deja-mocker
<sil2100> Damn, I should double check things today
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, let's rename \o/
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> sil2100: TBH, it's unlucky that the general diff just doesn't show up the package name, I had to look at trunk to look for the line because the description looked suspicious :)
<sil2100> hehe
<didrocks> sil2100: approved!
<sil2100> Thanks!
<didrocks> thank *you*
 * mterry has to be careful to not type window-maker instead of window-mocker
 * sil2100 had to correct himself since he was writing window-mock all the time
<sil2100> The er was missing
<mterry> didrocks, doesn't mocker sound a bit German?  Like macher?  See, I'm still near France
<andyrock> sil2100, i just got a failure using this test http://paste.ubuntu.com/1621517/
<didrocks> mterry: you wanted to please seb128 over me it seems… :p
<sil2100> andyrock: excellent! I mean, ugh, excellent that it's reproducible in a specific environment ;)
<andyrock> sil2100, and you know what i cannot reproduce it all the time
<sil2100> didrocks, mterry: ... ;P
<andyrock> i think i need to use new placement to do it
<sil2100> andyrock: so even here it's not 100% reproducible?
<andyrock> yeah becaue there is not guarantee that if you do:
<andyrock> auto a = new int;
<andyrock> auto t = a;
<andyrock> delete a;
<andyrock> auto b = new int;
<andyrock> b == t
<sil2100> Right
<andyrock> it can happens but there is not guarantee (but we can force it ;)
<andyrock> *happen
<didrocks> andyrock: interesting, dart is able to have unique references for those kinds of matching object
<andyrock> didrocks, never used dart ;)
<didrocks> it's awesome, loving it, even if they are breaking the language still regularly :-)
<didrocks> fginther: hey, around by any chance?
<xylon> Hey guys
<didrocks> mterry: I'm wondering if https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/window-mocker/rename/+merge/147165 is merging, it should already be done as it's small to merge
<didrocks> mterry: can you check with fginther once he's back?
<didrocks> mterry: we can add the new component right now to the stack meanwhile
<xylon> I'm wondering how one would go about creating a panel with the ayatana indicators in it
<xylon> Are there some docs?
<didrocks> xylon: hey, do you want to implement a renderer or an indicator itself?
<xylon> I want to do something similar to what Wingpanel in Elementary OS
<xylon> oops typo
<didrocks> xylon: there is no doc for that, but looking at unity-panel-service code, or any other that implemented something compatible like the kde panel may be of help
<xylon> Is that part of the unity code or is there a separate launchpad page for that?
<xylon> Never mind, I think I found it in "services" :D
<didrocks> xylon: yep, a subdirectory :)
<xylon> Thanks for the help
<andyrock> sil2100, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1621627/ 100% now ;)
<andyrock> we can fix it now ;)
<sil2100> andyrock: awesome!
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> andyrock: waiting for the merge request then - I'll test it as soon as possible
<sil2100> But for now, I go make dinner
<sil2100> See you later and thanks!
<didrocks> fginther: hey, back?
<didrocks> fginther: mterry: ok, I really need to go, so I've merged manually https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/window-mocker/rename/+merge/147165 to not have everything exploding tomorrow
<mterry> didrocks, tsk :)
<didrocks> fginther: can you please check with the job is not working?
<mterry> didrocks, OK  see ya tomorrow!
<didrocks> mterry: I'm deploying window-mocker now FYI
<didrocks> in the misc task
<mterry> didrocks, OK, cool
<didrocks> mterry: can you check that https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_rename_testapp/+merge/147168 is merging? (there is still time for that one)
<mterry> didrocks, sure
<didrocks> mterry: if not in let's say, 5 hours (so once you are leaving), please do the same ;)
<fginther> didrocks, looking
<didrocks> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~ps-jenkins/compiz/latestsnapshot/+merge/147146 also, I'm keeping that one somewhere
<didrocks> fginther: shouldn't that one be fastracked? ^
<didrocks> fginther: it seems the fastrack didn't work for all latestsnapshot
<fginther> didrocks, jenkins has not been behaving well lately and has been unreliable at triggering new jobs.
<didrocks> fginther: waow, do we know why? jenkins on the daily release is working really well, even for new jobs
<fginther> didrocks, the autolanding server just looks to be overwhelmed with jobs and is not keeping up, we're working on a solution to improve efficiently by reducing locking which should help.
<didrocks> fginther: ok great, does this has something to do with latestsnapshot and fast track?
<fginther> didrocks, new or updated jobs sometimes don't get triggered :-(
<didrocks> urgh, sucks :/
<fginther> yep
<didrocks> fginther: so please, check as well the unity/compiz ones I told above ^
<fginther> will watch them, sorry for the inconvenience
<didrocks> fginther: we need in particular the unity ones before 04 UTC to not break everything :)
<didrocks> fginther: no worry, thanks!
<didrocks> mterry: FYI, I deployed the new misc stack
<mterry> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw!
 * didrocks waves good evening
<luv> trying to write the tests here but ...  mock_app has no member windows_ ... only MockLauncherIcon does but mock_icon in test_application_launcher_icon.cpp is not  MockLauncherIcon but launcher::ApplicationLauncherIcon(mock_app);
<luv> also, calling GetMenus()  on mock_icon says GetMenus() is protected and wont compile either
<luv> i kinda think you guys would be better off writing the tests yourselves - would have been done two days ago and took you less time than explaining me what to do anyway
<luv> and chaning mock_icon to MockLauncherIcon in test_application_launcher_icon.cpp is not indeed easy because it's used throughout ... well I can create an extra mock_icon for my test but i have _no_ idea how your tests work so it's just shotgun programming .... and not even that
<luv> haha, actually windows_ is not defined even in MockLauncherIcon it is defined only in MockMockLauncherIcon in test_switcher_view.cpp
#ubuntu-unity 2013-02-08
<chiluk> smspillaz, I'm looking at http://pad.lv/879237 , Specifically I'm trying to debug why the mouse is offset when citrix is fullscreen
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 879237 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity does not allow citrix receiver remote desktop to open full screen" [Medium,Confirmed]
<chiluk> what I'd like to do is prove whether Unity is passing the wrong pointer location to the app or if it's the app interpreting it wrong.
<chiluk> I'm looking for a tool like xmon.
<chiluk> but apparently that doesn't exist any more.
<chiluk> Does anyone know of a replacement for xmon?
<jibel> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> hey jibel!
<jibel> I think I found what's going wrong with utah and autopilot
<didrocks> really? \o/
<jibel> there is a sed command that modifies the preseed and creates a broken rc.local
<jibel> packages are installed from this rc.local
<didrocks> this is the sed command we talked about yesterday?
<jibel> which means that when you run the indicator stack packages are not installed correctly
<jibel> didrocks, yup, that thing http://paste.ubuntu.com/1623672/
<didrocks> jibel: argh, indeed, this is not good :/
<jibel> (I replaced /etc/rc.local by /tmp/test.local for testing)
<didrocks> any idea why it's passing on other arch than intel?
<jibel> didrocks, no idea
<didrocks> jibel: nice catch anyway! :-)
<didrocks> jibel: let's try it once the current unity tests are done
<jibel> actually I was so pissed that I had to look closer :)
<didrocks> jibel: ahah, I know now that it's good to pissing you! :)
<didrocks> jibel: I'll keep you posted once the machines are free
<didrocks> jibel: so… the tests machines are free!
<didrocks> jibel: you can relaunch the indicator tests with whole ppa when you need it :)
<didrocks> (you need the whole ppa for the new window-mocker and autopilot)
<jibel> didrocks, we need a fix in UTAH first
<didrocks> ok, should I join the qa channel?
<didrocks> and pay beers/praying? ;)
<jibel> didrocks, why did you leave it in the first place ;)
<didrocks> ahah
<jibel> didrocks, but you can ask gema to boost the priority of this bug because AP jobs are guaranteed to fail or not testing the right thing if whole_ppa is disabled.
<smspillaz> chiluk_away: unity doesn't "pass" the pointer location to applications
<mmrazik> didrocks: FYI -- fginther implemented the buildless merge for changelog only MPs. It is enabled.
<didrocks> mmrazik: excellent! on all projects?
<mmrazik> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> mmrazik: thanks for the notice!
<luv> Trevinho: yom did you read my comments from yesterday regarding the tests? I brought my raring laptop to work today so we can walk over it if you have few minutes. Thanks
<luv> ... or if anyone else can help here i wouldn't mind either :-)
<mmrazik> didrocks: do you know who knows/maintains ccache? I would like to know if ccache supports compiling with coverage flags
<mmrazik> from what I can see I would say it just does nothing but I wouldn't mind if somebody who knows ccache better confirms
<mmrazik> or if there is some workaround
<didrocks> mmrazik: we are in sync with debian. Joel Rosdahl is the debian maintainer
<mmrazik> didrocks: thx
<didrocks> mmrazik: http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=joel@debian.org
<satoris> If you run 'ccache -s' before and after compiling your source (for the second time) the stats will tell you if object files were reused.
<mmrazik> didrocks: it looks like this fact is affecting our jenkins performance more than anything else
<mmrazik> satoris: cool.. Will try that to confirm
<didrocks> good hint :)
<mmrazik> compiz build time is 4x bigger when compiling with coverage (after the ccache was initialized by the first build)
<satoris> Cache hit (direct) should increase.
<mmrazik> satoris: thanks for the hint. Indeed the only number that gets higher with coverage is "unsupported compiler option"
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, how are you? :)
<sil2100> didrocks: hello! Just got back from the city, staying and working at my family's home - equipment set up and ready for action
<sil2100> didrocks: how about you?
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm testing andyrock's fix for the quicklists now (building the packages)
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm great, jumping between a lot of different topics and start of being tired to ensure I'll enjoy the week-end :-)
<didrocks> sil2100: oh before that, you want action!
<didrocks> so action :-)
<didrocks> sil2100: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ps-indicators-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-intel/112/ has 2 failures
<sil2100> ;) What's up?
<didrocks> making the landing failing
<didrocks> do you think there is a quick fix?
<sil2100> Ok, let's see which ones are failing
<didrocks> only intel
<sil2100> oh
<didrocks> nvidia passed
<didrocks> ati has just one
<didrocks> (and a different one of course)
<sil2100> Interesting, looking at the videos now
<didrocks> sil2100: stop watching TV! :-)
 * didrocks runs…
<sil2100> :|
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> seems the TV shows are not entertaining though :p
 * sil2100 likes watching autopilot click and type in Unity
<didrocks> ahah, I knew it! :)
<Trevinho> luv: ok, here?
<sil2100> Checking the emulator code, since it seems like some strange timing problems, i.e. unity not reacting fast enough and input events getting lost, but this shouldn't happen normally - maybe some additional checks in the HUD could help
<luv> Trevinho: yup :-) im back now
<luv> so the two problems with writing the unit tests are - can't use GetMenus() on mock_icon (b/c it's protected) and mock->app has no windows_ attribute
<Trevinho> luv: I'm giving a look to your branch with hands on, give me few minutes
<sil2100> Ho, interesting
<Trevinho> luv, so... feature side we're ok...
<Trevinho> luv: I've cleaned it up a little and added a test here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1624683/
<Trevinho> luv: so, just do a bzr merge lp:~3v1n0/unity/quicklist-windows-improvements on your branch
<Trevinho> and push it again on yours
<luv> looks great, thanks a million :-)
<Trevinho> luv: we'd have to improve a little one more thing though... :/
<Trevinho> luv: that's easy to do... but right now if a window has _ in the title, then it gets drawn as an underscore (i.e. just  mkae a new folder /tmp/foo_bar and cd on it in a terminal...). you'll notice the problem
<luv> alright
<luv> oh i see, can we just set a property on dbusmenuitem not to interpret "_"?
<Trevinho> luv: we can once we implement it :)
<Trevinho> luv: it's quite easy...
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, found one reason for the test failures
<sil2100> didrocks: those don't happen every time, since it's a time-related issue - will be trying to fix that with a merge request in a moment
<Trevinho> luv: it's basically like doing https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/quicklist-max-label-width/+merge/145862
<Trevinho> luv: where in case that the new property is enabled, you've to skip the pango_layout_set_markup_with_accel(layout, _text.c_str(), -1, '_', nullptr); into QuickListMenuItem::DrawText
<luv> how can one do "git checkout file" in bzr?
<luv> forget local uncommited changes
<Trevinho> bzr revert
<sil2100> didrocks: the problem is that when changing the keybinding for HUD in the alternative keybinding tests, when the keybindings are 'restored' back to normal, the restore compiz_option method called then on cleanup doesn't wait a short while for compiz to notice and apply the change properly
<Trevinho> just do bzr revert; bzr  merge lp:~3v1n0/unity/quicklist-windows-improvements; bzr commit -m "Mergint with  lp:~3v1n0/unity/quicklist-windows-improvements branch"
<Trevinho> luv: ^
<sil2100> didrocks: so, sometimes when everything is executed fast enought, Alt is being pressed while compiz still waits for Ctrl+Alt+h as the HUD keybinding, even though it had been changed back to Alt during the last test
<sil2100> ;)
 * sil2100 fixes that
<luv> yeah i get it now, i have to run commit manually too
<Trevinho> luv: yep
<Trevinho> luv: want to do that final menu thing?
<luv> well, honestly, im not sure if i have time until wednesday. but if it's really as small a change as it looks I should be fine.
<Trevinho> luv: as i said you ony need to follow what done in the branch I linked before, you only have to add a property like MARKUP_ACCEL_ENABLED_PROPERTY
<sil2100> didrocks: the problem is that the fix will have to go to lp:autopilot sadly :<
<luv> ok, what is confusing me is that it defines a class QuicklistMenuItem but we use DbusMenuitem
<Trevinho> luv: well dbusmenu is rendered by a quicklistmenuitem
<luv> yeah i still would be setting the property on dbusmenuitem though, right?
<Trevinho> luv: yep, however don't worry I'm doing that too...
<luv> yeah, it's better that way.
<didrocks> sil2100: don't worry, we can rebuild autopilot if needed
<didrocks> sil2100: nice hunt!
<seb128> Trevinho, you made friends by removing the systray whitelist it seems ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: that was not me, but andy.. :) Anyway we just what what has been decided in bugs ;)
<Trevinho> s/what/did/
<seb128> Trevinho, you are the one that +1ed it :p
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, well :)
<seb128> Trevinho, btw congrats on becoming a libwnck maintainer
<Trevinho> seb128: well, no one was taking care of it anymore and we still need it
<Trevinho> seb128: I missed the gnome git push bit, really :)
<seb128> Trevinho, the git looks weird
<seb128> Trevinho, ignore that, I got confused by the lack of 3.6 releases, the tags were 3.4 in there
<seb128> Trevinho, do you plan to roll a tarball or should I have a look at backporting your patches?
<Trevinho> seb128: how you prefer... I'm still newbie as gnome maintainer :)
<seb128> Trevinho, tarball makes things easier if there is a stack of patches (which seems to be the case there)
<Trevinho> seb128: well yep... should I announce something or can I just tag the revision, make a tarball and push it in the archives?
<seb128> Trevinho, https://live.gnome.org/MaintainersCorner/Releasing
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, I didn't read all the details since I was not planning to release soon, but at this point it's a good read
<seb128> Trevinho, in practice not everyone bother sending an announce for releases so your call if you want to do it or not
<Trevinho> seb128: aok
<Trevinho> luv: yuu can merge again... now looks fine now and we can push approve the branch to merge it in trunk
<sil2100> fginther: hello!
<fginther> sil2100,  hi
<sil2100> fginther: could you review a quick change for autopilot I proposed? I think it might help in fixing some random failures, 2 of which we encountered during the latest run of the indicator tests
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/autopilot/set_compiz_option_cleanup_fix/+merge/147379
<fginther> sil2100, yes
<sil2100> fginther: thank you!
<didrocks> cyphermox: hey, how are you?
<luv> Trevinho: here we go :-)
<Trevinho> luv: I've found another small issue, pushing in few minutes
<Trevinho> luv: ok, you can pull/merge again
<cyphermox> didrocks: pretty good you?
<didrocks> cyphermox: I'm great, thanks!
<didrocks> cyphermox: I was wondering if there was any reason that you didn't publish the misc stack yet (which is in manual publishing mode), do you need any help?
<didrocks> also, I think mterry (hey!) can publish the unity stack without the indicator one again, can you confirm?
<mterry> didrocks, hiyo
<mterry> didrocks, indicator tests are actually failing though
<didrocks> mterry: right, but the unity stack is fine, for the indicator tests failing, sil2100 has an incoming fix for autopilot
<mterry> didrocks, do our thresholds mean nothing, sir!?
<didrocks> (https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/autopilot/set_compiz_option_cleanup_fix/+merge/147379)
<didrocks> mterry: it's a timing issue :)
<mterry> didrocks, sure, OK.  I can manual
<didrocks> mterry: so once the misc stack and unity are published, we can have the misc stack rebuilding autopilot
<cyphermox> didrocks: no, I just didn't get to it yet
<didrocks> the indicator stack using this autopilot retested
<sil2100> didrocks: waiting for merge approval right now ;)
<didrocks> and then retired in island :)
<cyphermox> didrocks: cu2d-run -P misc, right?
<didrocks> cyphermox: right, if the packaging changes putting misc in manual mode suits you :)
<didrocks> (see the artefacts)
<cyphermox> right
<luv> sure, done
<cyphermox> didrocks: we'll need to deal with autopilot-gtk for jibel, too
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, let's do that now?
<didrocks> (well, after the publishing)
<didrocks> cyphermox: as we need to relaunch for the autopilot awesome fix that sil2100 did (and I hope is going to be merged soon)
<didrocks> fginther: if you have no time to review, I can do it btw (we are a little bit blocking on that fix)
<cyphermox> didrocks: you mean the set_compiz_option_cleanup_fix?
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, so what we are doing is:
<didrocks> 1. manually publishing the misc task
<didrocks> 2. mterry is manually publishing the unity stack
<didrocks> 3. once this autopilot fix is merged and we bootstrapped autopilot-gtk, rebuild the misc stack and publish
<didrocks> 4. relaunch the indicator tests with the new autopilot, tests should pass
<cyphermox> ok
<didrocks> 5. profit :)
<Trevinho> luv: thanks... so we can now approve it I think
<cyphermox> well I already triggered the publish for misc
<didrocks> sweet!
<didrocks> cyphermox: let's add autopilot-gtk, was there anything missing?
<mterry> yeah, both unity and misc are published
<didrocks> I remember the dep on libindicate-dev was removed
<didrocks> thanks cyphermox, mterry for the publishing :)
<cyphermox> sil2100's branch is approved too, so it should get merged soon
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> didrocks: I'm just going to run it through sbuild to be sure
<didrocks> cyphermox: cool!
<fginther> sil2100, reviewed
<didrocks> cyphermox: tell me how it went
<didrocks> then we can add it
<fginther> sil2100, if you need a fix right now, I can approve as is.
<didrocks> fginther: it is approved already by cyphermox :)
<didrocks> but great to have this double checking
<didrocks> fginther: can you run the merge now? I would hope we don't publish the indicator stack too late on a Friday evening :)
<didrocks> I trust our tests, but still… ;)
<fginther> didrocks, sure
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<sil2100> fginther: thanks!
<fginther> sil2100, yw
<sil2100> fginther: I commented on the issue btw.
<Trevinho> luv: it's in merge queue now, prepare for some omgubuntu love! :)
<sil2100> fginther: could you check the merge proposal? Since I elaborated a bit on that topic
<luv> Trevinho: haha, thanks man! :-)
<sil2100> fginther: I think we indeed need to find a final good solution and get rid of those waits in overall
<sil2100> fginther: but I think we'll have to dig a bit into compiz code
<didrocks> sil2100: can we add a get of the changed value?
<didrocks> and loop until we have the right value
<fginther> ah cool, reading now
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, that was the idea, but then me and thomi actually thought that a changed value in the gsettings configuration does not give us (probably) guarantee that the setting got applied to the unity shell completely already
<didrocks> indeed
<didrocks> valid point
<sil2100> didrocks: but we might dig into it and see if we can get such certainity from compiz
<sil2100> Or maybe even add such a thing
<didrocks> ok ;) I'm afraid we don't have that introspection though
<sil2100> I tested and anyway compiz takes around 0.3 seconds on my bloated system to apply the configuration change properly
<cyphermox> okay, looking good!
<Trevinho> luv: yw... I wanted that since since the beginning of unity, but unfortunately we took some time to get this...
<didrocks> cyphermox: \o/ bootstrapped and everything already? (and we have one commit since the boostrap?)
<fginther> sil2100, thanks for the additional info in the MP.
<cyphermox> ah, right it's missing bootstrap
<didrocks> cyphermox: first line: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot-gtk/trunk/view/16/debian/changelog
<didrocks> cyphermox: it is bootstrapped :)
<cyphermox> hey, I notice windowmocker isn't in the misc-head.cfg
<cyphermox> what?
<cyphermox> ahh yeah
<cyphermox> I was looking at just the last changelog ;)
<cyphermox> incidently, shouldn't all that get merged somehow?
<didrocks> cyphermox: it's not? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro/trunk/view/head:/jenkins/etc/misc-head.cfg
<didrocks> last line :)
<didrocks> window-mocker
<didrocks> cyphermox: hum, yes please :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: just merge them in one
<fginther> sorry for dropping, my 1 year old found the power button
<didrocks> fginther: urgh, this is bad, time change computer? :p
<fginther> didrocks, :-)
<didrocks> cyphermox: still around? ;)
<didrocks> cyphermox: the autopilot branch is merged, just miss the one changelog before rebuilding the stack
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/autopilot-gtk/changelog/+merge/147398
<cyphermox> I crashed for some reason
<didrocks> fginther has his child sabotage his computer, yours is crashing
<didrocks> crazy place here :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/autopilot-gtk/changelog/+merge/147398
<didrocks> cyphermox: empty diff?
<cyphermox> what?
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/autopilot-gtk/changelog
<cyphermox> heh
<didrocks> did you commit before pushing? :)
<cyphermox> yeah just a second
<fginther> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/autopilot/set_compiz_option_cleanup_fix/+merge/147379 merged
<cyphermox> I think that's because of my crash
<didrocks> probably :)
<cyphermox> there you go
<cyphermox> yeah, it looks like a pretty bad crash :/
<cyphermox> I'd like to know what happened, but even just syslog is messed up
<didrocks> fginther: I'll abuse your jenkins power and getting this MP merged quickly if possible (https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/autopilot-gtk/changelog/+merge/147398)
<didrocks> cyphermox: urgh?
<didrocks> cyphermox: hope you didn't loose any data at least
<fginther> didrocks, i'll start it
<cyphermox> heh, I couldn't lose much, it's pretty much all on ubuntu one or on launchpad
<sil2100> fginther: \o/
<didrocks> fginther: thanks a million!
<didrocks> :)
<cyphermox> didrocks: not looking good: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mathieu-tl/misc/Capture%20du%202013-02-08%2010:43:59.png
<cyphermox> isn't jenkins supposed to review the changelog branch eventually?
 * cyphermox cracks the whip
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> francis started the job
<fginther> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/autopilot-gtk/changelog/+merge/147398 is merged
<didrocks> fginther: excellent! thanks for tracking :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: let's add autopilot-gtk to the misc stack?
<didrocks> and then launch a build?
<didrocks> fginther: I really wonder if the fasttrack worked again, mmrazik told me this morning, it was working: on https://code.launchpad.net/~ps-jenkins/unity/latestsnapshot/+merge/147388, 54 minutes for landing (and nothing else in the unity queue)
<fginther> didrocks, we'll have to restart jenkins for it to pick up these change correctly. Jenkins appears to cache the build triggers that we need to update to turn on fasttrack
<didrocks> fginther: how do you update your jobs? the manual commands that jibel built worked reliably, maybe we should put that in common in the future
<fginther> didrocks, everything is in place otherwise.
<fginther> didrocks, I generally use the jenkins web interface
<didrocks> mterry: cyphermox seems to be on lunch break, as I hope we can publish ASAP the new misc, and then indicator stack, do you have time for adding the components? (I prefer you/cyphermox do it for practicing for the day I'm not around ;))
<cyphermox> what?
<didrocks> fginther: waow, and the web interface is caching? weird… I think we'll need to work on the configuration at some point, having one configuration that you can expand/deploy ;)
<mterry> didrocks, new component is window-mocker?
<mterry> cyphermox, heh
<fginther> didrocks, I'm interested if jibel has had success with other methods
<didrocks> cyphermox: \o/
<didrocks> just in time :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: ping you twice, you probably missed them :)
<cyphermox> yeah, let's add autopilot-gtk
<didrocks> fginther: yeah, let's discuss that next week?
<fginther> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> cyphermox: ok, tell me if you need my help
<cyphermox> I already have the change if it didn't get crapped by my crash
<didrocks> heh, let's see :)
<cyphermox> hopefully I'm not missing access for this one
<didrocks> cyphermox: tell me once I can pull on the archive admin machine
<didrocks> you should have access, you pushed successfullly yesterday
<cyphermox> so, change, merge, push, publish, notify , correct?
<didrocks> cyphermox: no merge, just push ;)
<didrocks> cyphermox: but yeah ;)
<cyphermox> well, yeah
<didrocks> mterry: window-mocker is already part of the distro, you are soooo old fashion :)
<mterry> :)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> andyrock: hi! I commented on your merge request for the quicklist fix :)
<sil2100> Ah!
<sil2100> I see you fixed it ;)
<didrocks> cyphermox: so, once you have published the jobs to jenkins, you can run building the misc stack :)
<cyphermox> didrocks: no, still need to notify you no?
<andyrock> sil2100, not sure what happened here, maybe a cmake issue
<sil2100> andyrock: maybe during building a package with bzr builddeb adds some flags?
<cyphermox> or is it not order-sensitive?
<sil2100> andyrock: since I was building a package
<didrocks> cyphermox: it's not, between the notification and publishing the jobs to jenkins :)
<andyrock> sil2100, no i get the fail here too now
<didrocks> cyphermox: I saw you changed the cupstream2distro trunk
<cyphermox> right
<didrocks> cyphermox: so I pulled on the archive admin machine
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> so the jobs are reconfigured
<didrocks> cyphermox: sweet, please launch a build :)
<cyphermox> cu2d-run -R misc-head correct?
<cyphermox> why not just rebuild autopilot-gtk?
<didrocks> cyphermox: the build is per stack, it will see that autopilot and autopilot-gtk are new
<didrocks> cyphermox: and will only rebuild those
<cyphermox> ok
<didrocks> so as the two are the ones we are interested in… :)
<cyphermox> right..
<didrocks> no need to specify them on the command line
<didrocks> but good question! :)
<cyphermox> so I'm missing check-whole-ppa then
<cyphermox> cu2d-run complained ;)
<didrocks> cyphermox: euh non
<didrocks> check-whole-ppa won't rebuild
<didrocks> only run the check
<cyphermox> cu2d-run -R misc-head <-- that didn't work
<didrocks> the command is cu2d-run -R misc
<cyphermox> 2013-02-08 11:31:24,016 ERROR No project or check-with-whole-ppa parameter specified on the command line. This tool is used for those cases. Aborting!
<didrocks> oh
<cyphermox> so I do need to specify autopilot/-gtk
<didrocks> right, I did this check :)
<sil2100> andyrock: anyway, it's fine, I approved - you want someone else from the unity team to take a look before globally approving?
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah sorry, I didn't want to enable people to rebuild everything by error :)
<cyphermox> sure, np
<cyphermox> how are projects separated, just space?
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, just spaces
<cyphermox> done
<didrocks> cyphermox: excellent, its working as you can see
<didrocks> cyphermox: so then, we'll have a manual publishing to do due to autopilot-gtk with packaging change
<andyrock> sil2100, it's fine can go in ;)
<didrocks> cyphermox: and then, we can launch --check-with-whole-ppa for indicators
<didrocks> with sil2100's autopilot fix
<didrocks> and cross fingers and everything :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: hey, I was looking at the last changelog published for unity... Since we merged a branch from unity-team on wich I worked I and Brandon, the changelog repets the bug for both (and that's fine), but there's also an entry for both such as  [ Marco Trevisan (Treviño) <mail@3v1n0.net>, Brandon Schaefer ]
<Trevinho> didrocks: is that a parsing issue or something wanted?
<didrocks> Trevinho: yeah, parsing issue, please open a bug with the changelog and link to the commit in lp:unity against cupstream2distro
<didrocks> Trevinho: I'll provide a testcase that way and fix it :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: nice, thanks
<didrocks> thanks to you :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: here you are https://bugs.launchpad.net/cupstream2distro/+bug/1119562
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1119562 in Canonical Upstream To Distro "Changelog for shared branch is not generated correctly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<didrocks> Trevinho: thanks!
<cyphermox> didrocks: ok, so finally built and all, let's rerun indicators
<didrocks> cyphermox: \o/
<didrocks> cyphermox: --check-whole-with-ppa
<cyphermox> yupyup
<didrocks> cyphermox: oh, you need manual publication as well for misc
<didrocks> cyphermox: as there is a new packaging, autopilot-gtk
<didrocks> jibel: just for your pleasure ^ :)
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> didrocks: does that need to be finished before I do the indicator rerun or are we good because it's really about publishing to archive rather than to the ppa
<cyphermox> ?
<didrocks> cyphermox: no, the publication is just copying to the archive
<didrocks> cyphermox: so whenever you want (preferably now ;))
<sil2100> I hope this time it will be 0 failures
<sil2100> Since with autopilot and unity, you never know!
<didrocks> sil2100: I like 0! :)
<cyphermox> aye
<cyphermox> didrocks: done
<cyphermox> brb
<didrocks> cyphermox: \o/
<didrocks> cyphermox: ah, also, the indicators will probably go on manual publishing mode as we have libappindicator and other "new" packages for the system
<cyphermox> yeah
<didrocks> cyphermox: and UTAH failed again
<didrocks> cyphermox: can you restart the job once it finishes? we need to wait for ati to finish
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> What's up with UTAH?
<didrocks> again, can't install a machine :/
<didrocks> and ati failed as well
<didrocks> cyphermox: trying to relaunch it
<didrocks> so, again, have to wait for 1 hour from now to eventually get results
<cyphermox> huh
<cyphermox> :/
<didrocks> cyphermox: ok, failing again, can you please go on the qa channel and tell them that it's failing reliably?
<sil2100> It makes me angry
<didrocks> same here TBH :/
#ubuntu-unity 2013-02-09
<digi-> good evening
<digi-> I'm working on a headless X stack that will perform automated GPU accelerated tests on firefox.. and I ran into a bit of a strange issue.
<digi-> I'm missing a lot of colors on the first boot.. but if I shut down X and restart it all of the colors appear. A quick look in .xsession-errors seems to suggest that this happens if compiz starts before colord is running
<digi-> Shouldn't compiz indicate a dependency on colord to dbus?
<digi-> The X background also remains uneffected.. the only rationale I have for this is that the X server handles that internally, and doesn't depend on the gnome color daemon
<digi-> What information should I include in an email to the mailing list?
<smspillaz> argh ffs this sed script thing breaks parallel builds too :(
<smspillaz> heh http://buffered.io/posts/the-magic-of-unity-builds/
<smspillaz> abusing the preprocessor to vastly reduce build times
#ubuntu-unity 2013-02-10
<BEC> Hi; how can I change an app icon in  unity (better in whole system)?
<JanC> BEC: change (in '/usr/share/applications/') or override (in '~/.local/share/applications/') its .desktop file, or replace/override the actual icon
<JanC> so, also depends on what you really want to do
<BEC> JanC, oh thanks :) i used the 1st
<BEC> it changed in the dash but not in the launcher though!
<BEC> needs a reboot?
<JanC> BEC: remember that the files under /usr might get overwritten on package upgrades
<BEC> JanC, aha; what can I do to keep them?
<JanC> and a restart of the session should be enough
#ubuntu-unity 2014-02-03
<tsdgeos> yay, everyone is back!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we have not commited yet the network manager fix thing?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, CITrain is stuck due to stowstorms
<Saviq> *snowstorms
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but for real they were fighting a regression, so there's a strike of the CITrain crew
<Saviq> tsdgeos, should start happening again this morning
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> so my rebuilds of my branches were worthless
<tsdgeos> should have checked earlier
<Saviq> tsdgeos, unfortunately, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'd have kicked them if it landed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, karni already ACK'ed it, but I'd like you to have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/card-tool/+merge/204093 too
 * tsdgeos clicks the link
<Saviq> tsdgeos, unfortunately had to make it width: 0; height: 0; clip: true to hide it, otherwise it would not lay the thing out correctly
<tsdgeos> Saviq: visible: false?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, even worse
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Row/Column stop working
<Saviq> tsdgeos, as they ignore visible: false children
<tsdgeos> guess it kind of makes sense
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, kind of does, but I think it should work when in data
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so put a FIXME there to investigate
<Saviq> tsdgeos, also, for tests, on first look, it feels like cheating that I compare values to the real displayed one, but OTOH that's what it's meant to do ultimately, so IMO it's better than hardcoding some expected values that we'd have to adapt every time theme/visuals change
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the brief for
<tsdgeos> + type:real \brief Width to be enforced on the card in this configuration.
<tsdgeos> seems a bit weir
<tsdgeos> d
<tsdgeos> since it seems you continue the description on the line below
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm, yeah, and it'll show when you click "More..." in the doc, what else do you have in mind? all in \brief?
<tsdgeos> kill brief?
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> hmm /me tries how that would behave
<tsdgeos> i mean brief it's supposed to be one liner, and not sure we can condense the two lines in one only
<tsdgeos> but this is me just being silly,
<tsdgeos> feel free to ignre
<tsdgeos> Saviq: didrocks: why is https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/move-upstart-timeout/+merge/202041 not top approved? because of the evil mako failing tests?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not really, rather because of lack of review from our side
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let me kick a CI rebuild
<tsdgeos> Saviq: want me to have a look then?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think the test would be if you SIGSTOP'ed unity8 - how long would it still live past "stop unity8"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or you could SIGSEGV unity8 and "stop unity8" at the same time to see if the stack trace will be ok (but then again we know that it will, already)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so only really check that the package is built correctly
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#kill-timeout for reference
<tsdgeos> Cimi: any real reason for https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.previews_textSummary/+merge/204177 to depend on the audio preview?
<tsdgeos> or is it just an artifact of how you created the code?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, nope
<Cimi> tsdgeos, sharing same dirs
<Cimi> tsdgeos, this branch is WIP
<tsdgeos> ok, can you mark it as such then? :.)
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, any word on resuming CITrain service? Has the snow been shovelled off the tracks? Or can we maybe help there?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: back to https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/move-upstart-timeout/+merge/202041 not sure what difference should i see with and without the patch, can you repeat/elaborate?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's just moving the kill timeout from unity8-autopilot package to unity8
<tsdgeos> ahhh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, upstart kills hanging processes after 5s if you tell it `stop unity8`
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that caused exit stacktraces to be corrupted, 'cause apport didn't have the time to collect all the data
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so "kill timeout 30" tells it to only SIGKILL after 30s past SIGTERM
<sil2100> Saviq: hi! So, I guess today we'll resume doing landings - we observed many more failures in many different AP tests, but these don't seem to be related to application changes
<sil2100> Saviq: more like either autopilot changes or upstart-app-launch
<Saviq> sil2100, mhm
<sil2100> Saviq: me and robru are looking into that, once we have an answer we'll resume everything (tm)
<SpaghettiCat> Hello, does any know why Unity chose to place min/max/close window-buttons on the left?
<SpaghettiCat> I can't find any info on google
<Saviq> SpaghettiCat, because when your window is maximized, the buttons go into the top bar and would conflict with the indicator icons
<SpaghettiCat> Saviq: What are the indicator icons?
<Saviq> SpaghettiCat, the menus on the right in your top panel
<SpaghettiCat> Oh I see, thanks for the answer
<Saviq> SpaghettiCat, if you want, you can bring them back to the right via org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences gsettings key, but they will stay on the left for maximized state, for the reason above
<SpaghettiCat> No, that will get really confusing
<Saviq> SpaghettiCat, indeed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: please add the new boilerplate at top of https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/move-upstart-timeout/+merge/202041 so i can approve
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup
<Saviq> tsdgeos, done
<Mirv> Saviq: tsdgeos: any time for the Qt 5.2 stuff? the screen blanking problem is at least annoying, since if one forgets to run the always on command etc one needs to reboot again since it seems impossible to unblank the screen
<Saviq> Mirv, I'm afraid we're stuck on MWC requirements
<Saviq> Mirv, also, it's really weird how Qt could influence that, when it's powerd alone that handles all of that stuff by calling ioctls directly
<Saviq> Mirv, unity8 is only informed about the current status, neither unity8, unity-mir nor Mir itself is part to any of this process
<Mirv> Saviq: oh, ok :( I was kind of assuming there is something like that going on. there are also the 5 failing unity8 tests, but let's see when QA gets automated testing going on.
<Saviq> Mirv, elopio was looking at those for us
<Saviq> Mirv, for powerd, try pinging rsalveti when he's around, I think they took over powerd from sforshee
<Mirv> Saviq: funny yes that there is a difference, I don't know what's going on. but I'll add powerd to the bug.
<Mirv> Saviq: ok, thanks for the pointer.
<sil2100> thostr_: ping
<thostr_> sil2100: pong
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so katie said she wanted that when you click on one of the items of the image gallery it "maximizes" on screen, but there's no design for it (i.e. does it scretch, or fit and the rest of the screen is black, or...) so do i do what i feel better, don't do that yet or ask and idle? I'd vote for "not doing" it for the moment since it's not *critical* to have the preview and do it after we have something that shows a preview using the new components
<tsdgeos> comments?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, later
<sil2100> Mirv: boing
<sil2100> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/kubuntu-packaging/qtbase-opensource-src_5.0.2_qapp_fix/+merge/204471
<Mirv> sil2100: boing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, to clarify, "later" was meant to say "we'll do the zooming later"
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> got it
<tsdgeos> i added the MR
<tsdgeos> lunch!
<om26er_> MacSlow, hi!
<om26er_> MacSlow, I have to test a few scenarios related to notify-osd like tapping on 'accept' button on it opening the dialer-app (or decline button). do you think its fine to put those tests in unity8 ?
<Saviq> om26er_, can we, at that moment, consider creating a lp:ubuntu-test-suite project or so, that will hold the tests crossing multiple other projects?
<Saviq> om26er_, these kind of integration tests don't really belong to any of the projects in particular, since it will span unity8, unity-notifications, dialer-app most probably
<om26er_> Saviq, right creating a new source is a bit of work, but if we agree to that as a patch then I can work on creating a small package
<Saviq> om26er_, it's also about ownership / maintenance, we (unity8 team) can't own / maintain all such high level tests, just because u8 is the project that "binds" it all together
<Saviq> om26er_, not sure what you meant there
<tsdgeos> larsu: man you were at fosdem? i didn't see you :D
<tsdgeos> didrocks: and i never found time to come and greet you either
<tsdgeos> so much stuff to do!
 * Saviq missed FOSDEM this year again ;?
<Saviq> ;/
<om26er_> Saviq, I meant that if we agree that creating a new source to hold inter-app integration tests then I can work on creating a new package. I have a meeting in an hour with my team so I will ensure we figure out responsibility/maintainance there (and get it agreed from different stake holders)
<Saviq> om26er_, great, please let me know of the outcome
<om26er_> Yes, will do.
<Saviq> om26er_, I think you guys will like that approach, too, as we'll be owning the hooks you need to do the integration tests (emulators / helpers etc.) - that I don't want to throw your way
<Saviq> om26er_, but then you will own the actual tests
<Saviq> om26er_, and won't need to "ask" us whether we agree to have such a thing with our code :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes, you did miss it :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that wasn't a question really ;)
<om26er_> Saviq, right, I don't mind maintaining those tests and it sounds like we are already coming to an agreement ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i know i know
<Saviq> om26er_, violent agreements are the best kind!
<karni> Saviq: I'll attend standups only when time allows, schedule is pretty filled here @Orlando sprint
<Saviq> karni, of course, don't worry
<tedg> om26er_, Could you make them a directory here?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-manual-tests/trunk
<om26er_> tedg, automated tests in "manual-tests" ?
<om26er_> ;)
<larsu> tsdgeos: yes! Didn't know you were there as well :/
<didrocks> tsdgeos: oh, didn't see you either… ETOOMANYPEOPLE
<dandrader> alan_g|lunch, so to add my own messages on top of the regular ones in the mir socket I've to extend ProtobufSessionCreator and ProtobufMessageProcessor
<dandrader> ?
<dandrader> oh, wrong channel
<alan_g> dandrader: if you look in tests/acceptance-tests/test_protobuf.cpp for exampe code you'll see that you need to extend mfd::MessageProcessor and mf::ProtobufSessionCreator
<tsdgeos> Saviq: address comments at https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/image_gallery_preview_widget/+merge/204499 (i think :D)
<dandrader> alan_g, ah, so the idea is to wrap ProtobufMessageProcessor, not extend it
<alan_g> dandrader: sure, reuse by composition is alway to be preferred to reuse by inheritance
<dandrader> alan_g, ok, sounds good
<dandrader> Saviq, would you consider https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1257791 more important than having a working clipboard?
 * dandrader trying to prioritize work
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1257791 in ubuntu-keyboard "Enter and backspace broken in terminal" [Undecided,In progress]
<karni> Hey guys, where does unity*7* put its logs?
<karni> tsdgeos: You'll probably know ↑ :)
<karni> failed ascii arrow up
<tsdgeos> ↑↑ here a few for you :D
<tsdgeos> karni: never been much involved in unity7, so don't really know, sorry
<karni> yeah, I got something like 'FG' xD heheh
<karni> tsdgeos: that's fine
<karni> .cache/upstart/unity7.log contains hardly anything
<davmor2> dandrader, Saviq: I think they are on an even par, clipboard kinda important but terminal hasn't worked for an age and if you don't have a computer to hand you are screwed if you need to run a command
<karni> Saviq: Might you know where unity7 keeps its logs?
<Saviq> karni, if it's upstart-launched, ~/.cache/upstart/, otherwise ~/.xsession-errors.log IIRC
<karni> Saviq: correct, talked to dobey. Thank you!
<karni> Saviq: If you need any reviews, hit me
<Saviq> karni, I think we're good for now, if you have time I'd rather you rebase the center-title branch
<karni> Saviq: ack
<Saviq> tsdgeos, why do we want to put "count" as a top-level prop of the gallery?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: seemed to me something useful for outside users, maybe not
<Saviq> tsdgeos, outside users won't know, TBH, the PreviewWidget interface is all outside users should be concerned with, don't you think?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and the test... I'd drop the count = 3, it gets too close to testing the bindings / ListView, IMO
<tsdgeos> well, as said, that's because you know it's a listview
<tsdgeos> but if we were to change it to something else
<tsdgeos> i'd still want a 3 as count
<tsdgeos> but since you don't think we need to make sure count is exposed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, fine, but grab it from a findChild, don't expose on the widget itself
<tsdgeos> we don't need to test it
<tsdgeos> gone
<Saviq> tsdgeos, also, docs++ please?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: why would it need docs?
<tsdgeos> given "the PreviewWidget interface is all outside users should be concerned with"
<tsdgeos> i don't see why one would need docs
<tsdgeos> unless you mean for the future ourselves
<tsdgeos> and not for the class users
<Saviq> tsdgeos, of course
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just a short note "this displays images in a horizontal list, URIs for the images are expected in widgetData["sources"]" or such
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and yeah, docs are for future us, future us + new team additions, contributors etc.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, always easier to read a sentence than code
<Saviq> or well
<Saviq> that's maybe on overstatement
<Saviq> depends on the sentence and the code
<tsdgeos> it's 50 lines of code
<tsdgeos> but sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I know, I know, just trying to push for some consistency, sorry :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, one sentence won't hurt
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's also documentation that scope authors might reach (or at least one that will be copied to docs for scope authors)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do we want the placeholderScreenshot thing as we have it now?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, good question, we might just hide it if there's no sources...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, leave it be for now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll ask around
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i asked Cimi for some short docu too in the audioplayer preview
<karni> ubuntu-trusty + demo-stuff = music scope won't show up. I'll install another scope and see if that shows up.
<mhr3> karni, when did you upgrade demo ppa last time?
<mhr3> karni, cause i pushed onlinemusic there a few hours ago (so it's binary-compatible with latest scopes-api)
<mhr3> although i don't even know if it wasn't
<karni> mhr3: minutes ago, clean flash + demo-stuff install
<mhr3> anyway, try upgrading :)
<mhr3> oh
<karni> I'll try upgrading if that helps
<karni> I'm instaling unity8 build-deps atm
<mhr3> karni, apt-cache policy unity9?
<mhr3> 8 rather
<karni> mhr3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6867938/
<mhr3> hm, looks good
<mhr3> restart scope-registry
<karni> mhr3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6867941/
<karni> mhr3: ack
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mhr3: pstolowski: the "UX spec" lists "ACTION" preview widget that can be combo/button/progress but then on the json structure definition i don't see how to create one or the other. Is the json spec focused on button only for the moment?
<karni> mhr3: I'm running this on nexus 4. "restart: Unknown job: scope-registry"
<tsdgeos> karni: as phablet user?
<sil2100> mhr3: hello! Are unity-scopes-api and unity-scopes-shell used already in unity8?
<sil2100> mhr3: or are those all related to the new scopes API?
 * dandrader|lunch -> lunch
<karni> tsdgeos: yes, phablet user
<tsdgeos> ok, no idea then
<karni> I'll investigate one I have build-dep for unity8 installed
<kklimonda> hmm, unity in 14.04 seems to have HUD key hardcoded? I can't change it from the keyboard->shortcuts
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, so there is a really big chance that unity8 caused a regression of installing apps
<sil2100> Saviq: give us a sign once you're up
<sil2100> Saviq: I mean, back
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Saviq: we're still bisecting, but it seems to be the main culprit right now
<kklimonda> ah, it actually works after restarting unity
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, JSON doc has an example of "actions": [{"label": null, "icon": null, "id": null}]"
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: yes and how does that tell me if it's a combobox, a button or a progress bar?
<sil2100> Saviq: ok! So, we confirmed - unity8 regressed!
<karni> Saviq: do you have the design drive URL (could you PM it to me?)
<karni> the one with new design dash screen design
<sil2100> Saviq: so, it seems 7.84+14.04.20140128-0ubuntu1 regressed click app installation
<sil2100> Saviq: we need this fixed ASAP
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ah, sorry, I misread your question. yes, the doc doesn;t cover all those
<mhr3> tsdgeos, we have "actions" widget and "progress" one, actions can be combo if it contains multiple actions, progress is too special so it's completely separate
<mhr3> karni, are you running that in the context of user session?
<sil2100> Saviq: the regression looks as following (easy to reproduce) - in case you didn't see the backlog in -ci-eng:
<mhr3> sil2100, no, they aren't used
<sil2100> mhr3: thanks
<karni> mhr3: what is a context of a user session? adb shell - I can run either root or phablet, none worked
<karni> mhr3: sorry, hangout with Victor and Joe
<cwayne1> user session == sudo -iu phablet
<cwayne1> AIUI
<mhr3> karni, ^ yea, that
<sil2100> Saviq: so, the case: find a click app that's not installed, open it up in the dash, install it - you will see that after it's done installing, unity8 is not showing the info for the installed application but instead moves to the first application in the scope
<karni> tnx
<sil2100> davmor2: did you fill in a bug for this ^ ?
<karni> cwayne1: mhr3: tried, restarted scope-registry, nothing showed up. I'll reboot the device as soon as I can.
<davmor2> sil2100: I am currently
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks!
<davmor2> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1275832
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1275832 in Unity 8 "REGRESSION: Installing apps open the first click app once installed rather than their own app" [Undecided,New]
<mhr3> karni, tail ~/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.log ?
<sil2100> tsdgeos: hi! You if Saviq will be around today still?
<sil2100> Saviq, tsdgeos: sadly, we'll have to revert
<karni> mhr3: sorry, focus on the hangout, but here's the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6868113/
<tsdgeos> sil2100: i am
<mhr3> karni, it's saying that everything is working
<tsdgeos> sil2100: what's wrong?
<mhr3> karni, minus the phone not having network
<karni> mhr3: ok, it does, I guess reboot will help (though, I guess it should requery after network appeared on the phone)
<mhr3> karni, it should... but it won't
<tsdgeos> sil2100: so you opened a bug 8 minutes ago and you're going to revert the stuff because of it?
<ubot5> bug 8 in Launchpad itself "Translator forums/means of communication" [Low,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8
<karni> mhr3: :D
<tsdgeos> i am totally out of understanding the policies of this place every day more and more
<didrocks> tsdgeos: the revert is uploaded, we pinged Saviq and kgunn, we can't wait more. We'll have to again finish at 9PM just because of it. So yeah
<tsdgeos> didrocks: this is insane honestly, what's the point of opening a bug 8 minutes ago and then deciding to revert the code anyway?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: revert is not a punition and we don't touch your trunk
<ubot5> bug 8 in Launchpad itself "Translator forums/means of communication" [Low,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8
<tsdgeos> you may as well not open the bug at all
<didrocks> tsdgeos: this regression is costing us 8 hours
<didrocks> tsdgeos: well, it's to track it upstream
<sil2100> tsdgeos: we were poking for Saviq, who is our point of contact, and we cannot block it too much anymore
<tsdgeos> didrocks: did you tell saviq 8 hours ago?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: hum?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: we discovered it an hour ago
<tsdgeos> ah
<didrocks> fetching for it
<sil2100> tsdgeos: we poked on IRC about it already, the bug just got filled 8 minutes ago but we push on it since longer
<didrocks> doing the investigation ourselves
<tsdgeos> you mean it's costting you 8 hours because that's how much creating an image takes
<tsdgeos> right?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: upload publication + image creation + test results, yeah
<tsdgeos> i understood it had been found 8 hours ago
<didrocks> no, sorry if I wasn't clear
<tsdgeos> sil2100: it'd be cool to know to what package you're reverting
<tsdgeos> 7.84+14.04.20131128.2-0ubuntu1 ?
<sil2100> tsdgeos: old one... ;/ reverting to 7.84+14.04.20131220-0ubuntu1...
<sil2100> tsdgeos: since 7.84+14.04.20140128-0ubuntu1 introduced the regression
<tsdgeos> yes
<sil2100> tsdgeos: so that's a LOT of changes
<tsdgeos> are you guys really sure it's unity8 fault? because yes there are a lot of changes, but at first sight i can't find anything that touches how we launch apps, most of the code we added is even being used
<Saviq> sil2100, didrocks, tsdgeos, am back
<sil2100> Saviq: \o/
<sil2100> tsdgeos: yes, we confimed it this way:
<sil2100> tsdgeos: we installed 153 (everything working there), then installed the 7.84+14.04.20140128-0ubuntu1 version of unity8 and suddenly it's broken - no other packages changed
<tsdgeos> ok, that seems pretty clear
<tintou> mhr3: https://code.launchpad.net/~tintou/libunity/removed-gee/+merge/204540 Here it is :)
<mhr3> tintou, you're awesome
<mhr3> tintou, one thing i'm oblidged to ask though - did you sign the cla?
<tintou> mhr3: no I didn't… yet :), tell me how to do
<tintou> mhr3: I'm signing here http://www.canonical.com/contributor-license-agreement/submit
<mhr3> tintou, http://www.canonical.com/contributor-license-agreement/submit
<mhr3> yep
<mhr3> tintou, anyway, i'll still need to review it properly, expect a lp mail :)
<tintou> mhr3: okay, tell me and I correct what is needed,I've signed the agreement
<mhr3> tintou, did you put libunity as the contact?
<tintou> mhr3: I did put your launchpad-id
<mhr3> oh right, it's supposed to be a person not lp project
<mhr3> cool
<larsu> Saviq: is there a way tell qml to completely construct an object before other objects are constructed?
<larsu> it seems like the order in which onCompleted is called for objects in the same file is random
<Saviq> larsu, nope, they're all constructed at the same time
<Saviq> larsu, what's your use case?
<larsu> Saviq: that sucks :/
<Saviq> larsu, well, that's declarative for you, it's all there, at the same time, always
<larsu> Saviq: a GSettings object gets its onCompleted called before a sdk checkbox
<larsu> s/before/after
<larsu> which makes the checkbox animate when it is first shown
<larsu> because gsettings-qml creates the actual GSettings object in componentCompleted
<Saviq> larsu, that's probably a thing to fix in the checkbox
<larsu> Saviq: hm, how would you do that? Add some way to make it not animate?
<Saviq> larsu, I don't think you're the cause of that behaviour, really
<larsu> checkbox.animated: gsettings.ready?
<Saviq> larsu, as properties are set on the object after it gets created
<larsu> no...
<larsu> at least, I don't think so according to the testing we just did
<Saviq> larsu, oh well, actually
<Saviq> larsu, depends
<Saviq> larsu, if it's a value, it'll be there when created
<Saviq> larsu, if it's a binding, it will only get evaluated after
<Saviq> larsu, so the checkbox gets created with false, and that changes when the binding is evaluated
<Saviq> larsu, so yeah, it goes false → true in that case, and that's something you should be able to prevent - and yeah, an "animated" property would be a possibility
<larsu> Saviq: it always works if I bind it to a property that is not from the GSettings object
<larsu> also, moving the GSettings object below the checkbox makes the order turn around
<larsu> in which case the animation also doesn't happen
<Saviq> larsu, sure, but that's not something you can rely on
<larsu> ya, of course not
<larsu> I'm just trying to figure out what's going on :)
<Saviq> larsu, so the only solution is to make it so that animation is inhibited until the initial value is retrieved from gsettings
<larsu> right
<larsu> I could also create the GSettings object when the property is set
<larsu> instead of in componentCompleted
<larsu> but that's a bit shitty: it might depend on other properties (like state)
<Saviq> larsu, but again, that might not solve your issue anyway
<Saviq> larsu, because the creation order is not deterministic, so if your onCompleted is called _after_ checkbox is already created, there will be an animation anyway
<larsu> Saviq: hm okay. Who can I ping to add an animated property?
<Saviq> larsu, bug on ubuntu-ui-toolkit, assigned to ubuntu-sdk-team
<larsu> cool will do, thanks
<karni> Saviq: Can we queue this up or there was something wrong with it? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-fix-mascot/+merge/203967
<Saviq> karni, it's queued up
<Saviq> karni, row 40 in the CI train spreadsheet
<karni> Should have checked, thank you Saviq
<karni> Saviq: could you remind me the name of branch that had this new grey'ish background?
<karni> Saviq: found it
<karni> sorry :)
<Saviq> karni, don't be
<karni> :)
<Saviq> didrocks, FWIW identified the issue, fix+test on the way
<didrocks> Saviq: great, thanks
 * didrocks still does more QA work…
<Saviq> mterry, you around?
<mterry> Saviq, yup
<Saviq> mterry, could you do https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-preview-updates/+merge/204559 please
 * mterry looks
<Saviq> mterry, making sure that the bug it's meant to fix is gone
<Saviq> Cimi, bzr blame to the rescue ;)
 * mterry flashes fresh nexus4
<Saviq> mterry, thanks
<Saviq> Cimi, re: docs, comments _are_ docs, but to extract them into readable docs outside of code, they need to adhere to some standards
<darklight_> Is it possible to finally have the shorcuts customizable in 14.04 ?
<Saviq> Cimi, and Albert meant the actual AudioPlayer.qml file - just put a line or two about what the component does, and what kind of input it expects (array of objects in the form...)
<Saviq> darklight_, which shortcuts do you mean?
<darklight_> Saviq, the ones that are hardcoded such as the meta+[1..9] to launch applications
<Saviq> darklight_, I assume there's a bug about that, and unless it's marked as In Progress / Fix Committed / Fix Released, nothing is happening in that direction
<darklight_> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1022743 since 2012 and in the past year it's just been pushed back and back, honestly I think it would be the right time to address it with an lts release coming up and it shouldn't even be incredibly diffcult to fix at least give an option to turn them off
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1022743 in unity (Ubuntu) "Hardcoded Unity shortcuts responsible for several problems" [Low,In progress]
<darklight_> not to mention it is inconsistent since it's possible to set harcoded shortcuts for other things (eg workspace switching) and it won't work
<darklight_> and it could possibly create accessibility issues
<Saviq> darklight_, commenting on the bug would get you a bigger audience than here, and one that might want to/have time to help fix it
<Saviq> darklight_, I doubt Canonical will put any effort in that, as simply it's not getting us any closer to our targets
<Saviq> darklight_, we will definitely accept contributions, though
<Saviq> darklight_, and spend time reviewing/helping with any patches that are submitted
<karni> Saviq: if you have a small-card grid with only 2 items - is it intentional they're left aligned, instead of spread throughout horizontal space equally?
<Saviq> karni, yes
<darklight_> Saviq, well to be candid a design with hardcoded shortcuts should not have been ever approved in the first place so while I understand how it must be boring to fix something like that whoever approved it in the first place should take responsability for it imo
<karni> tnx
<Saviq> karni, because the layout is configured thus
<karni> Saviq: yeah, I mean it could be |  X X  | instead of | X X   |
<Saviq> karni, no, because then you have 3 items, and suddenly stuff's shifting
<karni> ssweeny: ^ re: weather
<karni> ssweeny: so if theres just 1 small tile, it'll be left aligned anyway.
<karni> ssweeny: sorry, that was to Saviq ^
<karni> ssweeny: but previous '^' was FYI
<karni> ssweeny: that might not align with what Joe would like to see
<Saviq> karni, ssweeny, if the scope knows that it will only come up with one or two results, it should adapt its configuration to match, I'd say
<Saviq> darklight_, also, since the bug is assigned and In Progress for MC Return, trying to get a progress update from him would be the best first step
<Saviq> darklight_, it's not like that, we're not writing that software for sheer correctness
<karni> Saviq: ssweeny: ignore me. I had to make other scopes use small cards, but we're good with medium size card for weather.
<darklight_> Saviq, is he on irc ?
<Saviq> darklight_, no idea, sorry
<Saviq> darklight_, [...] sure, we try, but when we need to cut corners, we do
<Saviq> darklight_, having perfect, customizable projects is a great goal to have, but then that doesn't necessarily get you any closer to the real goal of having more users
<Saviq> darklight_, "Patches welcome" is possibly not a nice thing to say, but it is, in fact, the truth
<Saviq> darklight_, unity7 is in low maintenance mode and fixing that bug does not get us anywhere in the grand scheme of things
<darklight_> Saviq, I'm not trying to get into an argument here but considering it's the last lts release before unity 8 it might be worthed to polish it as much as possible rather than already shifting the focus to something that is still far from being mature, playing the game of the grand scheme of things is dangerous if there's more focus to the future rather than the reality of the present
<Saviq> darklight_, but that particular thing is polishing one part that only a handful of people care about, it's a perfect example for community contribution
<Saviq> darklight_, and don't worry, there's plenty of more important polish happening on unity7 in parallel with focusing on the next thing, which, to be ready in any foreseeable future, needs plenty of focus, too
<darklight_> Saviq, I'll try adding a comment to the bug hopefully someone will pick it up, unfortunately I don't have the skills to work on a proper solution
<mterry> Saviq, so I flashed and was going to test your fix.  But I can't even get another app to install..  is that a different known bug?
<Saviq> mterry, "can't get to install"?
<Saviq> mterry, you sure?
<Saviq> mterry, search for it in the apps scope (give it a few secs, too)
<mterry> Saviq, no?  I click on the "install" button but nothing seems to happen
<mterry> will wait longer
<Saviq> mterry, well, that should only take a second or two
 * Saviq flashes
<mterry> Saviq, never gets to progress bar
<Saviq> mterry, latest trusty-proposed?
<mterry> Saviq, yeah
<mhall119> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> Saviq: hey, so we want to show off some core apps converged for tablet at MWC
<mhall119> I'm told we'll have a 2013 Nexus 7 at MWC
<mhall119> my question is, will Unity 8 run in landscape orientation on the Nexus 7
<Saviq> mhall119, we need to make it happen, but yes, that's the plan
<Saviq> mhall119, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/unity8/+spec/client-mwc-unity8
<Saviq> and bug #1275750 in particular
<ubot5> bug 1275750 in unity-mir "Shell UI needs rotating on nexus7(2013)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1275750
<mhall119> what's the earliest you think that will be done?
<mhall119> so we can start testing those apps on it
<Saviq> mhall119, it'll be late, next week at the earliest
<mhall119> that'll be perfect
<mhall119> thanks
<mterry> Saviq, just a follow up, neither rebooting nor applying your branch fixes the "can't even install an app" problem I was seeing
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, wouldn't have an effect on that
<Saviq> mterry, am flashing now, downloading SLOOOW
<mterry> Saviq, yeah I figured not, but figured I'd want the changes anyway once this is fixed  :)
<Saviq> mterry, right, let's see if I can reproduce, then - QA folks did not report that issue
<mterry> hrm, maybe my u1 account is borked on the device
<Saviq> mterry, that'd be good to know (and report indeed)
 * mterry is not sure how to check that
<Saviq> kenvandine, can you help ↑?
<Saviq> kenvandine, how to gather info about a potentially broken u1 account on the phone?
 * mterry looks in system settings and it doesn't look right
<mterry> Looks like it recognizes that a U1 account exists, but doesn't have an attached email
<kenvandine> Saviq, use account-console to print info
<mterry> Some previous install must have created this half-account
<kenvandine> there was a bug related to that i think
<Saviq> mterry, ↑
<kenvandine> i think remove the account and add again
<kenvandine> or ask dobey
<mterry> kenvandine, account-console via adb?
<kenvandine> just from shell
<mterry> kenvandine, right, but via adb shell?
<kenvandine> i think you need to install account-plugin-tools
<mterry> kenvandine, done.  account-console crashes for me after complaining about accessing dbus, so sounds like it wants the user dbus session.  Let me get that
<kenvandine> mterry, but i don't know if it'll tell you anything useful
<Saviq> mterry, kenvandine, seems they're there:
<Saviq> $ account-console show 1
<Saviq> account: id 1, enabled, provider: ubuntuone
<Saviq>   Global settings:
<Saviq>     CredentialsId: 1 (<class 'int'>)
<Saviq>     auth/mechanism: password (<class 'str'>)
<Saviq>     auth/method: password (<class 'str'>)
<Saviq>     enabled: True (<class 'bool'>)
<Saviq>     name: michal@sawicz.net (<class 'str'>)
<Saviq>   Settings for ubuntuone
<Saviq>     enabled: True (<class 'bool'>)
<kenvandine> mterry, ^^
<kenvandine> account-console list
<kenvandine> to get the id
<kenvandine> then account-console show ID
<mterry> Saviq, just from adb?
<Saviq> mterry, as phablet
<mterry> account: id 1, disabled, provider: ubuntuone
<mterry>   Global settings:
<mterry>     auth/mechanism: password (<class 'str'>)
<mterry>     auth/method: password (<class 'str'>)
<mterry>   Settings for ubuntuone
<mterry>     enabled: True (<class 'bool'>)
<Saviq> mterry, so `sudo -u phablet -i` recommended
<mterry> kenvandine, ^
<kenvandine> mterry, yeah... that is missing a bunch of info
<kenvandine> can you remove it?
<mterry> kenvandine, sure can try
<kenvandine> i think there might be a problem though... like updating existing click packages
<kenvandine> after re-adding
<kenvandine> i don't recall... but i think dobey knew what to do
<Saviq> definitely worth a bug on click / click scope  and such
<mterry> kenvandine, Saviq: removing that account let me get further
<Saviq> and online accounts as well
<kenvandine> i think there was a bug, that was fixed... iirc
<kenvandine> it was in ubuntuone-credentials
<kenvandine> i think
<mterry> kenvandine, now this is fun.  After removing, I can't enter the Accounts settings panel
<mterry> clicking it doesn't do anything
<kenvandine> ugh...
<kenvandine> try rebooting first
<kenvandine> might be a process waiting to finish...
<mterry> Saviq, anyway.  I manually confirm the bug and your fix with my U1 troubles out of the way
<mterry> kenvandine, so you believed the u1-credentials bug to be fixed and released?  i.e. I should file a new bug?
<kenvandine> mterry, i think it was... but it was a while back
<kenvandine> so maybe regression...
<Saviq> mterry, care to review the branch itself, please? ack, ideally?
<Saviq> mterry, (remember about the checklist, too) :)
<mterry> Saviq, ah yes.  Let me take care of some food stuff here, brb
<Saviq> mterry, sure, it's not like anything will happen before tomorrow, would just like to get it ready
#ubuntu-unity 2014-02-04
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so it was me that broke the previews right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not really, it only ever worked by sheer luck
<tsdgeos> i see
<Saviq> tsdgeos, when app installed → scope would signal result invalidation, as well as send a new preview for the, now installed, app
<tsdgeos> but probably my refactoring broke it?
<tsdgeos> i mean there's not much more that would touch previews and such
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah it surfaced it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so before, somehow, the results did not get reset for the previewListView, and it would not reset
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or they did reset later
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so when bringing in the new preview, currentIndex was already -1
<Saviq> tsdgeos, as opposed to the real, currently selected one, 'cause the model for it was reset in the mean time
<Saviq> tsdgeos, anyway: https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-preview-updates/+merge/204559
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you could get it to Approved (mterry waited for -ci run that was late)
<tsdgeos> will do
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you explain what the "onPreviewDataChanged: showProcessingAction = false" does?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, DashPreview.qml, at the bottom
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's a MouseArea that eats input after you have triggered an action
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but it needs to be disabled when new previewData comes, as that action was executed, then
<tsdgeos> ok, makes sense
<Saviq> tsdgeos, again, TBH not sure how this could have worked before...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, most probably the PreviewListView did get reset, but somehow managed to maintain the currentIndex
<mhr3> Saviq, why did we loose 7.85 from new-scopes?
<Saviq> mhr3, not sure what you mean? the version number?
<Saviq> mhr3, probably because I cleaned up the recipes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: is there any chance we get the netowkrmanager tests fix in? bug1271676 seems to be something MWC people want to see fixed asap and without the tests fixed mzanetti is abstaniing from reviewing it, so it's all a bit of urgent
<mhr3> Saviq, yep, the version in the ppa is now lower than distro
<Saviq> bug #1271676
<ubot5> bug 1271676 in Unity 8 "Launching an app from the app scope causes app scope to jump to the top" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1271676
<mhr3> which sucks
<Saviq> mhr3, not because we lost 7.85
<Saviq> mhr3, but because there was a revert of unity8 yesterday
<Saviq> mhr3, should be sorted today
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's waiting in the queue, will be released today with the fix for the previes
<Saviq> previews
<Saviq> tsdgeos, they won't get a fix for it if we don't release at all, either, so it just needs to run its course
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what I mean is even if we got it in trunk any other way, if we don't release, it won't be there for the image
<tsdgeos> sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so we just need to be able to release again
<Saviq> sil2100, didrocks, FWIW unity8 fix is in CITrain, waiting for a silo
<didrocks> Saviq: excellent, thanks! can I ask you a favor?
<Saviq> didrocks, one more!? ;P
<didrocks> hehe, indeed
<didrocks> we try to see if we can promote the current image
<didrocks> (well 161, it's the one we have whole test results)
<didrocks> there is on unity8 failure
<didrocks> one*
<didrocks> on both mako and maguro
 * sil2100 is flashing 161 just now
<didrocks> + 162 fails the same on mako
<sil2100> *162
<sil2100> ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, upgrade unity-notifications
<didrocks> Saviq: so, if we promote the current image
<Saviq> didrocks, it's because of the unity8 rollback
<didrocks> that will be broken?
<Saviq> didrocks, just the test
<didrocks> what will be broken exactly
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> are you 101% sure? :)
<didrocks> if so, I'm happy to promote :p
<sil2100> :D
<didrocks> (well, considering for promotion)
<Saviq> didrocks, yes, I am
<didrocks> Saviq: trusting you then! thanks a lot
 * didrocks hugs Saviq
 * didrocks is a lot happier :p
<sil2100> Phew!
<sil2100> \o/
<Saviq> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/unity8.fix-test_sd_incoming_call/+merge/203567
<Saviq> didrocks, that commit fixed the test, but was backed out yesterday
<Saviq> /bbiab
<didrocks> Saviq: perfect! I wasn't even asking you for the commit to prove it's only a test change without any effect on runtime, I trust you enough to take your words :)
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, sounding good for the image, we are doing dogfooding
<didrocks> as no QA around
<didrocks> and sounds we can promote
<didrocks> then, we'll just add your unity8 fix as a priority reland
<didrocks> (we prioritize the reverted components first)
<dednick> stupid irc...
<Saviq> dednick, freenode is bitchy today
<dednick> Saviq: just had to change from irc.freenode.net to chat.freenode.net and seems to work now.
<Saviq> didrocks, sure, will we land all that's in queue or would you want to land just the fix?
<didrocks> Saviq: as you prefer, if you land everything, you are taking more risk I would say
<tsdgeos> greyback: ping
<greyback> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> greyback: i'm trying your "do not draw branch"
<tsdgeos> and i can't see the difference
<tsdgeos> am i supposed to see less " Breakdown of frame time;" calls
<tsdgeos> or shorter ones?
<greyback> tsdgeos: much less calls
<tsdgeos> also on desktop?
<greyback> tsdgeos: probably not as noticeable, since the lenses are already loaded on desktop when you start unity8.. But on device, it's very noticeable
<tsdgeos> i'm actually getting more calls on the desktop :D
<tsdgeos> 126 vs 117
<tsdgeos> let me see the phone
<Saviq> didrocks, not with the set of changes we have there, most are not even in use currently (prep for new scopes)
<tsdgeos> greyback: how did you test it on the phone? i.e. which modification you did to run_on_device?
<tsdgeos> it seems i'm not passing the envvar correctly
<tsdgeos> did you run manually without using run_on_device?
 * tsdgeos tries that
<greyback> tsdgeos: manual run
<tsdgeos> greyback: manual run gives me 345 vs 316
<tsdgeos> is that something like you were getting?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yay
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... no yay
<Saviq> mzanetti, ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: znc still won't connect
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, at least you connected
<mzanetti> (connectes fine to canonical's server tho)
<Saviq> mzanetti, got a znc account ready for you here if you'd want one
<mzanetti> well... that's not really the solution
<mzanetti> but thanks for the offer
<Saviq> mzanetti, I know, that's why I said "if you'd want one"
<mzanetti> interestingly I get Connection refused now instead of timeouts
<greyback> tsdgeos: I wasn't counting, but the difference was noticeable
<tsdgeos> i see
<greyback> tsdgeos: I'm not unlocking, I just start unity8 and watch
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> greyback: nexus4?
<greyback> tsdgeos: nexus10 I tested on
<tsdgeos> this is weeeeird
<tsdgeos> i added
<tsdgeos>         onFullyCoveredChanged: console.log("MOOOOOOOOOOOOO", fullyCovered)
<tsdgeos> and it never shows anything ?¿
<tsdgeos> greyback: my greeter does not have a fullyshown property ?¿ :S
<greyback> tsdgeos: "fullyShown" ?
<tsdgeos> i added this
<tsdgeos>         Component.onCompleted: console.log("BAAAAAAAAAAAAAA", fullyCovered, gree
<tsdgeos> ter, greeter.fullyShown)
<tsdgeos> and i get
<tsdgeos> BAAAAAAAAAAAAAA false Greeter_QMLTYPE_97_QML_209(0x47becd38, "greeter") undefined
<tsdgeos> and grepping i don't see how it can be defined for you
<tsdgeos> seems fullyShown is only there for stages
<tsdgeos> which the greeter is not one
<greyback> tsdgeos: damn, I swore that fullyShown was part of Showable. I must be wrong
<tsdgeos> i can be wrong too, has happened before you know ;-)
<greyback> tsdgeos: well reading the code, I think you're correct. I'm more confused about what I was finding last night...
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: pstolowski: Saviq: what am i supposed to do with the "id" field of a type: "actions"?
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, it's just an id picked by the scope
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, perhaps set objectName to it?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, activation api expected id of a button back; it will also expect that actions id (not yet in the api)
<tsdgeos> so i'll have to call something back
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> but that doesn't exist yet
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, it exists, but takes just one id (button); it will be enhanced with one more id
<pstolowski> (actions)
<Saviq> pstolowski, why? do we want to support non-unique action IDs for some reason?
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: pstolowski: Saviq: also can you confirm that one type: "actions" with two elements in the "actions" array is a combo with two entries and not two buttons?
<tsdgeos> i.e. if you want two buttons you need two type "actions" elements?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, confirmed
<mhr3_> Saviq, widget_id + action_id
<Saviq> mhr3_, yeah, why? shouldn't action_id be unique already?
<mhr3_> there's nothing forcing it to be unique
<pstolowski> Saviq, to be on safe side? otherwise yes, they would need to be globally unique
<Saviq> mhr3_, there's nothing forcing widget_id + action_id to be unique, either
<Saviq> mhr3_, pstolowski, I'd go for requiring unique action_id, TBH...
<mhr3_> Saviq, we won't allow pushing widgets with the same id twice
<Saviq> mhr3_, will you check action_id for uniqueness?
<mhr3_> we could within a widget
<pstolowski> Saviq, mhr3_ no strong opinion, just a feeling that perhaps widget_id + action_id is more future-proof...
<Saviq> mhr3_, pstolowski, I don't really care, feels overkill to me, though
<tsdgeos> Cimi: where's the comment you mention in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.previews_audioPlayer/+merge/203387 ?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it should be there, no?
<tsdgeos> don't see it
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> see it now
<tsdgeos> Cimi: it still has the urls that seem real
<tsdgeos> Cimi: and the stop for the audioplayer
<mhr3_> Saviq, i agree with pstolowski, more future-proof
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so on the actions thing, how do you think we should expose the "signal" of it being pressed or the combobox changing, add a signal to the base PreviewWidget?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think so, yes, more widgets will actually trigger actions
<Saviq> tsdgeos, (like the progress widget, the review-input one)
<Saviq> mhr3_, pstolowski, do we have ideas on how will we pass data back with the action? think a single QVariantHash arg would be ok?
<mhr3_> Saviq, yep
<mhr3_> i mean... widget_id + action_id + variantmap
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so the signal signature would be: (string widgetId, string actionId, var data)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: "activate"? "activated"?
<pstolowski>  Saviq yeah, as mhr3_ said
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the Qt way - activated, or triggered, maybe?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, please decide the name of the property :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, for focused
<tsdgeos> triggered sounds ok
<tsdgeos> Cimi: as the comment says, i am not sure we even need a name
<tsdgeos> Cimi: why can't you use visible?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because the preview might still be visible, but no longer focused
<Saviq> tsdgeos, when you're switching previews, for example
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but you said we're killing the switching of previews
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no no no
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we're killing the bottom "see-through"
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you will still be able to swipe between them
<Saviq> /food
<tsdgeos> Cimi: isCurrent then, focused is too close to focus to me
<Cimi> mzanetti, why we have on the music preview
<tsdgeos> or maybe Saviq has a better suggestion for it
<Cimi> mzanetti, to stop audio on destruction?
<mzanetti> Cimi: why not?
<Cimi> mzanetti, isn't automatic?
<mzanetti> hmm... probably not, otherwise it wouldn't be there I'd say
<mzanetti> need to check the code. one minute
<Saviq> tsdgeos, fine by me, it should actually be previewFocused / isCurrentPreview or something
<Saviq> tsdgeos, as it's not about the widget being current / focused, but the whole preview
<tsdgeos> Saviq: right, which also shows we're having too many properties in every widget instead of a "global" one per preview, but that's the price you pay for decoupling :D
<tsdgeos> food!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, sure, if we put it all in one .qml, we wouldn't need it indeed
<mzanetti> Cimi: right... might actually be a bug in the qtmultimedia backend
<mzanetti> Cimi: 'cause the playback is handled by the media service
<mzanetti> Cimi: so destructing it should implicitly send a stop to the media service, probably it doesn't
<mzanetti> Cimi: I remember having talked to jhodapp about this when implementing it
<karni> Hi guys
<karni> Saviq: would you like me to add tests for title alignment, or is this "look and feel" like you considered something a while back?
<karni> I rebased it on the branch you mentioned
<karni> lp:~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-title-alignment
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ^
<karni> dang, I should have added a prerequisite branch
<Saviq> karni, test for CardTool, yeah
<Saviq> karni, should be a simple one, too
<karni> Saviq: ignore that MP for now
<karni> I think my bzr config went haywire, changed username
<Saviq> karni, no need to reject all the MPs, just make them WIP and resubmit then if needed
<karni> Saviq: ack
 * karni moves to different building
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if we could do attached props in QML, that'd help some
<Saviq> mhr3_, pstolowski, how do we communicate the number of columns for a preview?
<mhr3_> Saviq, working on that, but it'll be a prop on the PreviewStack object you get from scope.preview()
<mhr3_>     Q_PROPERTY(int widgetColumnCount READ widgetColumnCount WRITE setWidgetColumnCount NOTIFY widgetColumnCountChanged)
<mhr3_> good enough?
<Saviq> mhr3_, how do we do the splitting in case the scope didn't define it?
<mhr3_> Saviq, that is a good question
<mhr3_> ideas?
<mzanetti> anpok: hey, saw your comment on the bug. what exactly does it mean? i.e. where does the 16ms value come from?
<mhr3_> Saviq, doesn't help that the scope can keep pushing more widgets any time it wants
<Saviq> mhr3_, indeed
<sil2100> Saviq: hm, you mentioned there's a landing plan for the Unity8 regression fix?
<mhr3_> Saviq, i'm leaning to doing something stupid... 1 widget per column, everything else into last col
<Saviq> sil2100, yup, waiting for silo
<Saviq> sil2100, row 20 I think
<Saviq> mhr3_, I have two ideas: a) you expose all configured models at the same time as an array, and when there isn't one that matches the current setup, shell takes over and does its thing
<sil2100> Saviq: oh, hm, I think we cannot re-use already Landed silos
<Saviq> sil2100, meant row 40, sorry
<sil2100> Saviq: can you just slap the MR to a new row? Since I don't even know whic MR it is
<Saviq> sil2100, I'd rather land it all together, don't want to waste time on separate regression fix and actual code that's waiting for almost a week now :/
<Saviq> mhr3_, b) you call into the shell when receiving a preview (and/or subsequent preview widgets) and the shell comes back with lists split into columns
<Saviq> mhr3_, b) is ~same idea as plugin calling into shell to potentially apply any rules / changes on template / components
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, just remember that if we find a regression again by accident (;p) we'll revert everything again ;p
<Saviq> sil2100, I'm fine with that
<sil2100> Saviq: but if you're ok with that risk then I prepare stuff for it
<Saviq> sil2100, I'm completely ok with you guys reverting us if there's a regression identified
<mhr3_> Saviq, i don't like either :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, other (better) ideas?
<mhr3_> Saviq, i'm leaning to forcing scope devs to provide the layouts, so if a scope wouldn't specify a layout, shell would display everything in one col
<sil2100> Saviq: silo assigned! It's getting prepared this instance
<Saviq> mhr3_, future-proof you said?
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<mhr3_> Saviq, touche
<mhr3_> Saviq, my primary worry is how would things look like if a scope pushed one widget, then another one 500ms later and then 10more another 500ms later... why just can't make informed decision if we want to display things as fast as possible
<mhr3_> s/why/we/
<Saviq> mhr3_, of course, I think there's two cases: preview creation and widget addition (removal not possible, right?)
<mhr3_> right
<Saviq> mhr3_, so when preview is "lazy" with adding widgets, and does not provide a layout
<Saviq> mhr3_, we'd only append widgets at the end of columns
<mhr3_> columnS?
<mhr3_> like randomly...?
<Saviq> mhr3_, not randomly, but based on some rules
<Saviq> mhr3_, say, if there's art in the first column, we wouldn't add anything more there
<Saviq> mhr3_, otherwise we might try some more fancy determination
<mhr3_> so you'd try to do something like the horizontal journal is doing?
<Saviq> mhr3_, something of the sort, yeah
<Saviq> mhr3_, but not based on actual rendered widgets, just their type and props
<Saviq> mhr3_, but I'd rather the plugin not be part of that
<mhr3_> which means we'd need to notify the shell with about-to-be-added widget
<Saviq> mhr3_, yes
<mhr3_> did i mention the data for those widget might not be present immediately?
<Saviq> mhr3_, that's fine, I think
<Saviq> mhr3_, again, I don't want to base the decision on actual data
<mhr3_> Saviq, that means the props will be pretty much empty
<Saviq> mhr3_, if something's not there, it's not like we can do anything about it
<Saviq> mhr3_, what I'm saying is I'd like to make a semi-informed decision as soon as a widget becomes "known" to the system
<Saviq> mhr3_, it will be a corner case I think, that we'd get a widget with no data
<mhr3_> oh well... you can surely make better decision than the plugin
<Saviq> mhr3_, but anyway its type would be enough information
<Saviq> mhr3_, exactly
<mhr3_> but not thrilled about having to call into js
<mhr3_> how does that even work
<mhr3_> ?
<Saviq> mhr3_, good question ;), but it can be as simple as a property that the shell sets
<Saviq> mhr3_, after you trigger a signal
<Saviq> mhr3_, problem with that would be that it'd be required to do it
<mhr3_> aren't signals going to js asynchronously?
<Saviq> mhr3_, they are
<mhr3_> well.. that's a problem
<Saviq> mhr3_, so yeah, I think we'd rather do sync, wouldn't we
<mhr3_> i basically need return value from js
<mhr3_> as in "int giveMeColumnNumForWidget(widget)"
<Saviq> mhr3_, QMetaObject::invokeMethod
<Saviq> mhr3_, i.e. you'd have a property (default null) on Scopes
<Saviq> mhr3_, say, previewProcessor
<Saviq> mhr3_, if it's non-null, you'd call a method on it with some data
<mhr3_> i can already see the lost frames :P
<Saviq> mhr3_, and use the output
<Saviq> mhr3_, it will be maybe 20 lines of JS at the mos
<Saviq> mhr3_, we're running much more js on every frame than that ;)
<mhr3_> it's just awful :P
<mhr3_> anyway... /me lunch
<Saviq> mhr3_, we can always do vala, if you'd rather ;P
<Saviq> mhr3_, anyway, we can implement the processor in C++
<Saviq> mhr3_, and use the same mechanisms
<mhr3_> slightly better
<mhr3_> now get rid of the QMetaObject and i'm happy
<mhr3_> :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, wanna rewrite unity8 in C/vala/C++? be my guest
<Saviq> let's see how that goes :P
<mhr3_> Saviq, i'll think about it :P
<Saviq> mhr3_, enjoy lunch
<Saviq> mhr3_, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtqml/qtqml-cppintegration-interactqmlfromcpp.html#invoking-qml-methods BTW
<Saviq> sil2100, "In silo landing-005. Can't build: Some projects are missing revisions from distribution."
<Saviq> didrocks, ↑
<Saviq> what do I do now?
<sil2100> Saviq: ah! Yes, so you need to check a checkbox, let me see the naming
<Saviq> sil2100, will do
<Saviq> sil2100, FORCE_REBUILD it seems
<sil2100> Saviq: yes, since we don't want to have the changelog entry for the revert
<Saviq> karni, drop the TODO, it's a general thing we'll need to tackle together
<karni> ok
<Saviq> karni, I think letting JS "booleanize" undefined / null / "" would be good enough
<Saviq> karni, in isOnlyItem
<Saviq> karni, what is components["art"]["image"]?
<dandrader> sil2100, hi, would you mind reviewing that? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/ubuntu-keyboard/outOfSourceBuilds/+merge/204292
<karni> Saviq: I wasn't sure how to implement that correctly, I'm still not confident in those constructs
<didrocks> Saviq: seems the naming was clear enough? \o/
<Saviq> didrocks, the message said "force rebuild", so yeah ;)
<karni> Saviq: the image of the art. I assume it's sufficient to test ["art"] only?
<Saviq> karni, there is no "image of the art"
<Saviq> karni, and remember you're looking at the configuration, not at any particular result
<Saviq> karni, and why would we always left-align when art is there?
<dandrader> sil2100, I've picked you as you name pops up in "bzr log"  and tmoenicke is no longer around...
<karni> Saviq: I'm sorry if I didn't make this clear - I'll make it work in progress
<sil2100> dandrader: sure, let me take a look
<Saviq> karni, I don't think art has any bearing on center vs. left alignment...
<Saviq> karni, also, because components might be:
<Saviq> "art": "foo"
<Saviq> as well as:
<Saviq> "art": { "field": "foo" }
<karni> Saviq: It does. if there's art and it's horizontal, it should be left aligned, if there's no art, it should be center aligned
<karni> let me find the spec
<Saviq> karni, right, you need to differentiate between horizontal and vertical, then
<tsdgeos> Cimi: there's still one "../../tests/qmltests/Dash/Music/data/testsound1.ogg"  left
<Saviq> karni, the condition should be:
<Saviq> subtitle && (typeof subtitle === "string" || subtitle["field"])
<karni> ack, thank you :)
<Saviq> karni, so, you check that subtitle is defined at all in the first place (and non-empty)
 * karni nods
<Saviq> karni, and then it needs to be a string, or subtitle["field"] needs to be non-empty
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Cimi: besides that one ogg path still looking like it should exist, it looks ok to me so i've approved https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.previews_audioPlayer/+merge/203387 want me to top approve or want to have a second approve?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I updated the path
<Saviq> tsdgeos, top-approve away
<Cimi> tsdgeos, maybe I can do
<Cimi> /path/not/existing
<Saviq> Cimi, "../../tests/qmltests/Dash/Music/data/testsound1.ogg"
<Cimi> let me do that
<Cimi> Saviq, I pushed :|
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you updated 3 of them, forgot 1
<Saviq> Cimi, tracksModel1
<tsdgeos> or launchpad is behind
<Saviq> Cimi, or that ↑
<Saviq> Cimi, just drop the extensions, it really doesn't matter what you put there
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Cimi> sorry guys, was killed by headache till 10 mins ago
<Saviq> Cimi, tsdgeos, I wonder, should we update the duration once the stream is loaded? in case the scope lied?
<Cimi> since 7am
<Cimi> :(
<Saviq> Cimi, you need to fix your head! ETOOMANYHEADACHES
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i was thinking that the other day too
<tsdgeos> don't know tbh, i'd trust the scope
<tsdgeos> but i'm open to both
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we don't display the current time anyway, do we
<tsdgeos> there's also the question if we should autoload or not
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no, just progress
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok so unless people use stopwatches or somethin' we'r
<Saviq> e good
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> let's leave it be
<Cimi> Saviq, don't ask me why
<Saviq> Cimi, please put */ on separate line
<Cimi> Saviq, I did work this morning, but I wish I was without headache
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> Cimi, London doesn't agree with you ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, you Italians need more sun ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, yes, glad I'm going to mwc
<Cimi> Saviq, I'll be working there also the week after
<Cimi> Saviq, rented flat with alex chiang
<Saviq> Cimi, cool
<Saviq> Cimi, docs are wrong
<Saviq> widgetData["source"]  widgetData["title"] widgetData["subtitle"]  widgetData["length"].
<Saviq> those don't exist
<Cimi> dammit
<Cimi> you're right
<Saviq> Cimi, it's enough to say: it expects each element in the array to be: { "source": "url://", "title": "Title", "subtitle": "Subtitle" // optional, "length": 120 // in seconds }
<Cimi> Saviq, or you prefer http://paste.ubuntu.com/6873262/
<Cimi> ?
<Saviq> Cimi, that's still wrong ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, it's missing the index in there
<Saviq> Cimi, let me check one thing
<Cimi> Saviq, standup
<Saviq> Cimi, btw, s/TextSummaryWidget/TextWidget/ or SummaryWidget please
<Cimi> Saviq, you want AudioPlayerWidget as well?
<tintou> mhr3_: I applied the changes you requested, It's better, it has triggered a very smaller diff :)
<mhr3_> tintou, great, why the "bool?"
<mhr3_> tintou, simple bool would suffice
<tintou> mhr3_: yes, for sure, it's because I tried with void
<mhr3_> tintou, there's actually a trick possible
<Saviq> Cimi, something like: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6873320/
<Saviq> Cimi, (sorry for pinging on irc.c.c)
<Saviq> Cimi, not sure what you mean by "you want APW as well"?
<Cimi> Saviq, audioPlayerWidget?
<Cimi> as well?
<Saviq> Cimi, what? rename? AudioWidget would probably be enough, tbh
<Cimi> ok
<greyback> dandrader: did you mean https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/platform-api/expose_accuracy_and_service_status_to_platform/+merge/203298 with the corresponding location service branch?
<dandrader> greyback, no
 * dandrader looks for the branches
<dandrader> greyback, lp:~thomas-voss/location-service/adjust-to-dbus-cpp and lp:~thomas-voss/platform-api/adjust-to-location-service-changes
<greyback> dandrader: thanks
<Saviq> Cimi, tsdgeos, ah you didn't name them *Widget, maybe that's fine (Audio, Summary, Gallery etc.)?
<Saviq> since they're all in /Previews/ anyway
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no we didn't
<tsdgeos> since they are in Previews
<tsdgeos> *but*
<tsdgeos> it pollutes a bit the make testXYZ naming though
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, can the tests be named differently than the .qml itself?
<tsdgeos> since you do make testAudioPlayer
<tsdgeos> and make testAudioPlayerPreview
<Saviq> tsdgeos, testPreview_Audio or something?
<tsdgeos> or something may make more sense
<tsdgeos> let me see
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos I renamed already both to AudioWidget and TextWidget
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it creates a conflict in tests/qmluitests/CMakeLists.txt
<Saviq> Cimi, sorry, I brainfarted, thought they were named *Widget
<Cimi> tsdgeos, easy to fix in your branch
 * tsdgeos is lost now
<Cimi> me too
<Cimi> shall I revert?
<Cimi> I think is fine to keep some sort of custom name
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Cimi, let's go for simple names - Audio, Gallery, Text etc.
<Cimi> we can have PreviewAudio
<Cimi> PreviewGallery
<tsdgeos> i've been trying to use the names in the UX doc
<Cimi> or AudioPreview
<Saviq> mzanetti, would rather do ↑ I know
<Saviq> I have no strong opinion, (simple is better IMO)
<Saviq> brb
<mzanetti> ?
 * mzanetti is not following
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Cimi: ok, let's go with PreviewName
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: don't worry :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, PreviewAudioPlayback then
<Cimi> tsdgeos, PreviewTextSummary
<Cimi> ok?
<tsdgeos> +1
<karni> Saviq: what's this? 20/20 Test #20: timeformattertest ....................***Failed    0.02 sec
<karni> Saviq: WIP -> Needs Review https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-title-alignment/+merge/204677
<Saviq> karni, LANG=C
<Saviq> karni, or LC_ALL=C
<Saviq> karni, == read CODING
<karni> huh!
<Cimi> tsdgeos, done
<tsdgeos> Cimi: do you really need import Ubuntu.Components.ListItems 0.1 in the PreviewAudioPlayback?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, nope, I needed when I had thindivider
<Cimi> tsdgeos, removed
<Cimi> tsdgeos, well spot, let me do
<Cimi> tsdgeos, done for both
<Saviq> karni, re: carousel, I wouldn't touch Carousel.qml itself
<Saviq> karni, and it's weird, it doesn't look that big here
<karni> I'll send you a screenshot
<Saviq> karni, ah I know what you mean
<Saviq> karni, non-overlayed title isn't meant to be supported I'm afraid :|
<tsdgeos> Cimi: since my image gallery and your text summary don't merge together well, i'll chain imageGallery after textSummary
<karni> Saviq: the label, when focused in carousl, gets cut
<tsdgeos> Cimi: if you are working on something chain it after my imagegallery
<karni> Saviq: ok. so, either I should work on the overlay part, or we have to fix this like ^ before MWC. It looks real bad :(
<karni> Saviq: and I agree. non overlayed title looks ridiculous in carousel xD
<Saviq> karni, doesn't look that great on the screenshot, either...
<karni> yes, lesser evil
<Saviq> karni, depends ;)
<Saviq> ok, will try and get overlay to work this week, then
<karni> Saviq: sent the screenshot
<karni> Saviq: woho, that'd be amazing
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you are missing the "commit boilerplate" in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.previews_audioPlayer/+merge/203387 and https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.previews_textSummary/+merge/204177
<tsdgeos> please add
<anpok> mzanetti: re
<mzanetti> anpok: hi :)
<anpok> mzanetti: because all buffers are stacked onto each other and all use a pixel format with alpha they all get blended onto each other
<mzanetti> anpok: any idea already how to make it faster?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, commit boilerplate?
<Cimi> ah
<Cimi> tsdgeos, sorry what?
<anpok> mzanetti: yes, greyback suggested to make application windows oppaque - since they are - then mir can filter the occupied ones out..
<tsdgeos> Cimi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/Unity8
<anpok> additionally we could also play with hidden status - but neither sure where and how - so I will try with opaque first
<mzanetti> anpok: I guess in the long run we should support transparent app surfaces though.
<greyback> anpok: let me know when you want to try the hidden status thing, I've a good idea how to tackle that
<greyback> mzanetti: yep. App should be able to decide if it wants transparency or not
<anpok> oh started the qtubuntu build earlier
<anpok> and it failed o_O
<Cimi> tsdgeos, :'(
<Cimi> tsdgeos, that sounds boring
<anpok> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6873609/\
<anpok> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6873609/
<mzanetti> anpok: install qt5-default
<mzanetti> anpok: or export QT_SELECT=qt5
<tsdgeos> Cimi: where have you been ?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, added checklist
<kgunn> is ./run_on_device not rebuilding changes in ? on latest trunk ?...or am i doing something wrong
<kgunn> note, was previously working...just updated my local branch to latest trunk
<mzanetti> kgunn: its not rebuilding always. there are rare cases where it fails to detect if something has changed
<mzanetti> kgunn: to be sure, log into the device and delete ~/shell
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you update the pot file in the textsummary
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, where do I need it?
<kgunn> mzanetti: thanks...and yeah...weird, code change in same exact spot, all of the sudden it detected
<Cimi> ah see more
 * kgunn suspects an order of operation somewhere
<anpok> mzanetti: thats with sbuild
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it carries other changes http://paste.ubuntu.com/6873649/
<tsdgeos> the only real change is "Please enter SIM PIN"
<tsdgeos> the other is just moving around
<tsdgeos> the sim pin thing is complicated
<tsdgeos> but just let it there too
<mzanetti> anpok: you can still add qt5-default as a build dependency or export QT_SELECT in debian/rules. but the question is why does it build in the repositories if this is missing...
<sil2100> mhr3_: hi! We assigned a slot for the mediascanner scope now
<mhr3_> and it took only 4 days! :P
<Cimi> tsdgeos, OK done
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 'fraid pushed a small change to card-tool: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/card-tool/revision/687
 * tsdgeos re-reviews
<karni> Saviq: Could you update me on where we are with preview work please?
<Trevinho> pete-woods: I'm getting hud-service to use 100% of my CPU quite often... I don't have debg symbols here yet, but this seems to happen http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6873661/ (if it helps)
<pete-woods> Trevinho: thanks, I'll have a look
<karni> Saviq: Feel free to delegate to Cimi or mhr3, I'm happy for whoever provides progress update :)
<Cimi> karni, branches are merging soon
<Cimi> karni, at least for text summary, audio playback
<karni> Cimi: how soon is soon :)? some time this week perhaps?
<Cimi> karni, currently approved, today/tomorrow
<karni> Cimi: I'm just asking because we need to know where we are relative to MWC
<karni> Cimi: sound great
<Saviq> karni, I plan to have initial preview support hooked up tomorrow
<karni> Saviq: whoaa, that is great news
<Saviq> karni, it's fortunately not a huge amount of work
<karni> Saviq: That's great. Please keep me posted, I'm happy to testdrive whatever will be in WIP on lp
<pete-woods> Trevinho: can you tell me which apps you have running? and also pastebin the hud log (~/.cache/upstart/hud.log)
<Trevinho> pete-woods: this is my log http://paste.ubuntu.com/6873710/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: looks good, want me to re-topapprove?
<Trevinho> pete-woods: as for the apps I've firefox (3 windows), gnome-terminal (2 windows), chromium-browser (webapp mode), subilme text (6 windows), evolution, gnome-tweak-tool
<Saviq> tsdgeos, please
<Saviq> karni, if you're in need of tasks, you could have a stab at the overlay, or maybe trying to find out why tapping doesn't work in carousel
<tsdgeos> dine
<pete-woods> Trevinho: if you notice any correlation with it occurring with the startup of any of those particular applications it would be very helpful to know :)
<kgunn> hey so, using ./run_on_device....shouldn't i be able to navigate to home/phablet/shell on the device and ./runtests ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, already? you're in Barcelona, shouldn't you dine at 10pm or something?
<pete-woods> but thanks for that list
<karni> Saviq: trying to find a balance between sprint and MWC work. noted. I'll look into carousel first.
<Trevinho> pete-woods: full list http://paste.ubuntu.com/6873719/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i meant done
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ;)
<kgunn> heh
<tsdgeos> Saviq: 9pm if at home, 10pm if at a restaurant is typical yes
<Trevinho> pete-woods: ok, but I've noticed that at boot time... or just few seconds after
<pete-woods> Trevinho: hmm, that is very interesting
<Saviq> karni, it's your call - if you have time and want to stab it, just let me know you are, otherwise one of us will do it
<pete-woods> presumably with only something like gnome-terminal runnung?
<karni> Saviq: ack! happy to take on work, I'll keep you posted.
<Saviq> karni, cheers
<karni> Saviq: You asked for a list of priorities for out team. We took an old e-mail, and noted where we are. Here it is: https://pastebin.canonical.com/104220/
<Saviq> karni, thanks
<karni> Saviq: basically, previews, so we're on good path, then, if possible, some theming
<karni> Saviq: thank you, sir
<pete-woods> Trevinho: well, the culprit is definitely sublime text
<pete-woods> Trevinho: ran it, and the CPU usage immediately spiked
<pete-woods> Trevinho: thanks for all the information :)
<Trevinho> pete-woods: np
<Trevinho> pete-woods: any idea what it might be?
<pete-woods> Trevinho: it could possibly be that there's a cycle in the menus that sublimetext exports, and we're not handling it?
<pete-woods> at the minute I'd just be guessing, though
<Trevinho> ah... damned closed sources things
<Trevinho> but it's soo good to code :/
<pete-woods> we should still be able to debug it fairly easily, though
<pete-woods> at it's all happening over DBus, so is fairly transparent
<kgunn> hey so, using ./run_on_device....shouldn't i be able to navigate to home/phablet/shell on the device and ./runtests ?
<pete-woods> Trevinho: here's a bug report for you to watch (https://bugs.launchpad.net/hud/+bug/1276225)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1276225 in Unity HUD "Infinite loop in gmenu handling when running sublimetext" [Undecided,New]
<anpok> mzanetti: hmm i guess I use the wrong branch - i should be using trunk not mir?
<mzanetti> anpok: what do you want to do?
<tsdgeos> kgunn: i'd say runtests needs some love
<kgunn> tsdgeos: heh
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: that might be true, yea
<tsdgeos> quick look at it doesn't seem as it would work
<tsdgeos> kgunn: see CODING for how to run tests
<Trevinho> pete-woods: thanks
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: well, it works, that's how our tests in jenkins are run
<mzanetti> kgunn: ^
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: well just runs qmltests and it expects you to be in the builddir
<anpok> mzanetti: hack on qtubuntu
<mzanetti> but probably only works if you do the exact same thing as jenkins does
<mzanetti> anpok: trunk
<kgunn> well...it attempted of course, but nothing ran...
<tsdgeos> kgunn: if you do
<tsdgeos> cd builddir
<tsdgeos> ../runtests
<tsdgeos> maybe it works better
<kgunn> ah, would make sense
<Saviq> sil2100, didrocks, unity8 good to go
<didrocks> Saviq: good good, or good, like "GOOOOD"? ;)
<kgunn> no really....good
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> jenkins is weird…
<didrocks> ah no, it's not
<didrocks> I'm broken
 * didrocks fixes didrocks
<Saviq> didrocks, tested, everything works as expected, filed a few bugs I found: bug #1276218, bug #1276223, bug #1276231
<ubot5> bug 1276218 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Cancelling a WiFi password dialog turns WiFi off and leaves the network checked in the list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1276218
<ubot5> bug 1276223 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Preview for already installed apps in "More suggestions" has "Install" button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1276223
<ubot5> bug 1276231 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "With auto-correction enabled, leaving an app when a word is "being predicted" leaves the keyboard in weird state" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1276231
<didrocks> Saviq: packaging changes looks good, publishing
<sil2100> ls
<sil2100> ...
<Saviq> didrocks, \o\ /o/ \o/ \o\ /o/
<Saviq> /we need to regress more, we get priority silos *cough* *cough*
<didrocks> Saviq: rohhhh :p
<Saviq> didrocks, sorry ;D
 * didrocks looks Saviq with brown eyes
<didrocks> at*
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "8	-import Ubuntu.Components.ListItems 0.1" in gallery?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i think that's a result of 3--way merge
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, let me see
<tsdgeos> Saviq: first merged to audioplayer, later merged to textsummary
<tsdgeos> textsummary as been merged to audioplayer too
<tsdgeos> but the merge is less recent
<tsdgeos> so it seems i'm removing that line
<tsdgeos> when indeed the line is not there
<tsdgeos> not sure if i'm making sense in there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you are, but when merging the three in sequence I get a conflict in CMakeLists.txt
<tsdgeos> really?
<tsdgeos> damn
<Saviq> <<<<<<< TREE
<Saviq> =======
<Saviq> add_qml_test(Dash/Previews PreviewImageGallery IMPORT_PATHS ${qmltest_DEFAULT_IMPORT_PATHS} ${CMAKE_BINARY_DIR}/tests/mocks)
<Saviq> >>>>>>> MERGE-SOURCE
<Saviq> wonder how is that a conflict...
<Saviq> stupid bzr
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i guess textsummary would need to get updated
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, *something* isn't merge *somewhere* ;)
<tsdgeos> let me see if i can make it work
<tsdgeos> it's actually text summary that needs fixing
<tsdgeos> it already fails at merging there
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you do it?
<tsdgeos> or i'm old
 * tsdgeos checks
<tsdgeos> wait i was outdated
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i can't make any sense of why it doesn't merge
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you can merge those 2 only and then merge mine next
<tsdgeos> or i can just resubmit a "cleaner" branch
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe yeah, let's clean it up
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, i'll do the implicitHeight thing, but who's going to set the height?
<tsdgeos> the previewfactory?
<Cimi> Saviq, irssi? :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's internal
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if there's no explicit height, implicitHeight is used
 * tsdgeos facepalms :D
<Saviq> Cimi, no, xchat-gnome
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-item.html#implicitWidth-prop
<Saviq> tsdgeos, RTFM!
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, re: priv
<Saviq> Cimi, we're not "marking" them at all, we just hide them so they're not available on the root object
<Saviq> Cimi, when there's a lot, we'd put them in a QtObject { id: priv } indeed
<Saviq> Cimi, when there's only one, just put it in one of the lower level components
<Saviq> Cimi, I know it feels like a hardcoded value, but where it should be un-hardcoded is the style/theme, not in the component itself
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes, all the projects i've used always did /** and not /*!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtdeclarative/source/7c1e3dea8ba66f9eedee4f3d66dba55d7f7556b8:src/quick/items/qquickloader.cpp#L159
<tsdgeos> well that's qdoc
<tsdgeos> isn't it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, same difference :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, kde uses /** ?
<tsdgeos> i'd say it does
<tsdgeos> let me see
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I don't really care, just looked at Qt for "inspiration"
<tsdgeos> i don't care either
<tsdgeos> yeah /**
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6873967/
<tsdgeos> anyhow http://www.stack.nl/~dimitri/doxygen/manual/docblocks.html says /*! is Qt style
<tsdgeos> so that works fine for me
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let's do that
<tsdgeos> do what?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Qt style
<tsdgeos> sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, /me should add * everywhere then
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will clean it up later
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no no, Qt style is /*!
<tsdgeos> no need to add any *, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I mean next line
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> well that's optional
<Saviq> tsdgeos, between /*! and */
<Saviq> sure it is
<Saviq> ETOOMANYPOSSIBILITES
<tsdgeos> i actually like it though :D
<Saviq> like it couldn't be imposed, dammit!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, kde uses @, too, instead of \
<Saviq> java lovers!
<tsdgeos> i'd mostly vote for "old people"
<Saviq> ;D
<tsdgeos> i.e. i don't think doxygen supported Qt-style when kde started adding documentation
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Cimi, .pot change on purpose?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well there's new strings
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah of course
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and the other are just movearounds
<Saviq> ok
 * tsdgeos args 
<tsdgeos> force pushed the wrong stuff :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yay ;)
<tsdgeos> ahhhhhhhh
<tsdgeos> i hate bzr
<tsdgeos> so i get a branch
<tsdgeos> merge everything in order
<tsdgeos> resolve the conflicts
<tsdgeos> push it
<tsdgeos> and then try to do the merge again
<tsdgeos> and it conflcits :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: is there a change you do bzr merge lp:~aacid/unity8/image_gallery_preview_widget --weave when merging the 3rd branch?
<tsdgeos> or you don't have control over it and i should really push a clean clean branch?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not sure what you mean
<tsdgeos> so if you add
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but just leave it for now, don't get frustrated
<tsdgeos> --weave
<tsdgeos> it merges fine
<tsdgeos> but if there's some tool that does the merging
<tsdgeos> instead of you
<tsdgeos> i need to redo the branch for it to not have a criss-cross
<tsdgeos> bah, will fix it tomorrow
 * tsdgeos waves
<Cimi> Saviq, pushed comments and moved variable
<Saviq> Cimi, I've more comments to that branch I'm afraid, incoming
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, tell me
<Cimi> Saviq, I didn't use thin divider because rotation doesn't seem to work inside row
<Cimi> sorry
<Cimi> it just doesn't work in row
<Saviq> Cimi, oh interesting, using a transform, or direct via Item.rotation?
<Cimi> Saviq, just put it inside
<Cimi> Saviq, I think they have some calculation of dimensions
<Cimi> but let me try again so I paste the error
<Cimi> Saviq, QML Row: Cannot specify left, right, horizontalCenter, fill or centerIn anchors for items inside Row. Row will not function
<Cimi> Saviq, pretty sure it contains some weird theming
<Cimi> or some calculations somewhere in listitems
<Cimi> Saviq, that is the error happening adding a ThinDivider {} in row
<Saviq> Cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.previews_textSummary/+merge/204177/comments/478501
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, ThinDivider has anchors
<Saviq> Cimi, you should be able to undefine them
<Saviq> Cimi, i.e. anchors: undefined
<Saviq> Cimi, it's not about rotation
<Cimi> Saviq, I don't agree with all your comments
<Saviq> Cimi, you don't have to
<Saviq> Cimi, if you disagree somewhere, reply why
<Saviq> Cimi, convince me ;)
<Cimi> I can tell you here
<Saviq> Cimi, comment please
<Saviq> Cimi, I'm past my EOD already
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, anchors is read only
<Saviq> Cimi, then you need  to unset the actual anchors that ThinDivider defines
<Cimi> Saviq, but this is crap because if thin divider changes we break
<Saviq> Cimi, thin divider is our component, that's a)
<Cimi> hah
<Cimi> Saviq, no, it's in SDK
<Saviq> Cimi, and it's like 10 lines ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, no, it's not
<Saviq> Cimi, just copy it into VerticalDivider and be done with it ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, I was using thin divider from sdk
<Saviq> Cimi, we have our own in ListItems (which, granted, we should not)
<Saviq> Cimi, but anyway, I'm not hung up on using ThinDivider
<Saviq> Cimi, I *am* hung up on not using two Rectangles there ;)
<Saviq> mhr3_, u8 landed, just pushed merge to new-scopes, version should be resolved in some minutes
<mhr3_> Saviq, i was wondering if it'd happen today :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, you know, all the snow on the tracks...
<Saviq> karni, we could use a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/newscopes-card-tool/+merge/204301
<mhr3_> :)
<karni> Saviq: ack, on it after lunch break
<Saviq> karni, cheers
<mhr3_> karni, your lunch hours suggest you moved to us :)
<karni> mhr3_: Orlando, 12:55 here :)
<mhr3_> aaaaah, so i'm actually right, and i though you're just being... you? :P
<Cimi> Saviq, I've done, chat tomorrow then!
<karni> hahahah
<karni> almost done with lunch
<Saviq> Cimi, o/
<Saviq> karni, you wrote in the notes that VJournal is DONE, which it isn't, is it still a req? should we be looking at it?
<karni> aight, you summoned me :)
<karni> Saviq: No, I think we don't need vjournal. I'll confirm with ssweeny, but if we do, I'll complete it.
<Saviq> karni, ok cool
<karni> Saviq: for now, consider it non-req
 * karni does review
<Saviq> karni, so basically previews are top of the list now
<karni> Saviq: yes, great
<Saviq> karni, then overlay and the visual themes
<karni> perfect!
<karni> Saviq: so, I left a comment that carousel would not spin when clicked (after I approved that branch). how would you like to proceed? I started looking into why it doesn't work. shall we fix it in another branch? we don't want to break trunk carousel
<karni> Saviq: the "weird" card height was probably because CardTool calculates 3 (?) lines of text for summary, if summary is mapped. even if all summaries are very short.
<karni> and so, there's visual spacing below. but, that's a detail, we don't care about that much ATM
<Saviq> karni, trunk carousel is not touched at all
<karni> we just used subtitle field instead.
<karni> Saviq: so it's a card thing, eh?
<Saviq> karni, 5 lines
 * karni nods
<Saviq> karni, it's something between CardCarousel and Carousel, yeah
<Saviq> karni, and re: mapping summary yes, and that's the desired behavior
<karni> ok. want me to +1 your branch and fix in a different one?
<karni> Saviq: bleh :D
<Saviq> karni, since _a_ card can have a summary 5 lines long
<Saviq> karni, we need all of them to cater for that
<Saviq> karni, but that's only the case in grid
<karni> Saviq: I was thinking of "check longest summary in the model", and set size based on that hehe
<karni> right
<Saviq> karni, no no no
<karni> heheheheh
<karni> Saviq: take that as a joke
<Saviq> karni, oof
<karni> Saviq: aight, let's go back to your branch
<karni> +1 and I fix the carousel?
<Saviq> karni, if you're anywhere close to fixing the carousel, we can include it
<Saviq> karni, it's your call, really
<Saviq> karni, I can push to ~unity-team and you'll just continue on that branch, /me fine with that
<karni> Saviq: ok, let's +1 and I fix it, if that's okay with you.
<Saviq> karni, fine by me
<karni> I had to share my attention with the meetings, and just came back from lunch, so let's get this rolling.
<Saviq> karni, yup, no worries
<karni> Saviq: want to fill out checklist?
<Saviq> karni, not here, no
<karni> ok
<Saviq> karni, that will happen when merging new-scopes into trunk
<Saviq> we need to start fixing tests, though...
<karni> Saviq: +1 and top-approved
<karni> Saviq: which ones?
<Saviq> karni, all the failing ones ;)
<karni> Saviq: what's the fulll suite run command?
<Saviq> karni, in new-scopes I mean
<karni> I only did selective test* and make test
<Saviq> karni, I'll kick a -ci run on new-scopes, let's see
<karni> ok
<karni> Saviq: Card is an abstract button. the click() event has no arguments. do you know what are attached properties of Carousel delegates? basically, onClicked: cardCarousel.clicked(index, itemY) was outside of the delegate (that was the problem), but itemY is not defined.
<Saviq> karni, ah of course
<Saviq> karni, Carousel is different, it needs all input
<Saviq> karni, I think it's going to be enough to go enable: false on the Card in Carousel
 * karni looks
<Saviq> karni, yup
<karni> Saviq: right, but doesn't that kill the click-to-preview part?
<karni> long press should be preview?
<Saviq> karni, no, because Carousel itself needs to calculate which item was clicked
<Saviq> karni, so in case of Carousel it's the Carousel that sends that signal, not Card itself
<karni> ack
<karni> Saviq: you're right. want to push that one-liner or should I?
<Saviq> karni,
<Saviq> === modified file 'qml/Dash/CardCarousel.qml'
<Saviq> --- qml/Dash/CardCarousel.qml   2014-01-31 17:22:40 +0000
<Saviq> +++ qml/Dash/CardCarousel.qml   2014-02-04 19:09:09 +0000
<Saviq> @@ -64,6 +64,8 @@
<Saviq>  
<Saviq>              property bool explicitlyScaled
<Saviq>              property var model
<Saviq> +
<Saviq> +            enabled: false
<Saviq>          }
<Saviq>      }
<Saviq>  }
<karni> yes, that's what I did :)
<Saviq> karni, I'll just push it directly to new-scopes
<karni> Saviq: ack, thank you
<karni> good job
<Saviq> karni, good job you!
<Saviq> another one bites the dust!
<karni> haha
<karni> Saviq: would you mind giving me 2 sentence intro into overlay mode? you mentioned UbuntuShape2
<Saviq> karni, yeah, we don't have that yet
<karni> Saviq: Do you have the link to the design drive? Could you PM it to me please?
<karni> Saviq: I'm happy to take on overlay if I find time (and I'll try to find time)
<karni> Thanks
<Saviq> karni, we had the overlay somewhere, although it wasn't great
<Saviq> karni, but would be good enough
<karni> oh
 * Saviq looks
<karni> you never stop surprizing me
<Saviq> karni, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/carousel-music-video/+merge/192118
<karni> :D
<Saviq> karni, you'd have to look it through and yank out the overlay support
 * karni nod
<karni> thank you :)
<Saviq> karni, shouldn't be crazy difficult, hopefully
<karni> ^ ^
 * karni joins one sprint session
<Saviq> karni, but it won't look *great*, I'm afraid
<Saviq> karni, actually maybe I have a better idea for a poor-man's overlay
<Saviq> karni, give me a few mins, let's see what I can come up with
<karni> Saviq: it's 20:00 in Poland (you work in Poland?), take it easy buddy!
<karni> *from Poland
<karni> My English sucks recently.
<cwayne_> lol karni telling people to not work late
<karni> xD
<cwayne_> Saviq, hey, do sidestage bugs belong in unity8? or is there somewhere else more approrpriate
<Saviq> cwayne_, yes, between unity8 and unity-mir
<Saviq> cwayne_, ping greyback please, he's got a few on his radar, so as not to duplicate
<cwayne_> Saviq, awesome, thanks
<greyback> cwayne: please log to unity8, and give them a "sidestage" tag so I can track them easily please
 * greyback too polite sometimes
<cwayne_> perfect, that's exactly what i was gonna do :)
<greyback> cwayne: appreciated, thanks
<karni> Saviq: with that pace, I'll get pulled back to phone delivery real soon haha
<Saviq> karni, shall we slow down, eh?
<cwayne_> god no
<cwayne_> speed up so we can get karni back :P
<karni> lol
<Saviq> karni, you should be able to take it further: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6874946/
<Saviq> karni, just add «, "overlay": true» in the template (override in scope-tool works fine)
<karni> xD
<karni> Saviq: you pure awesomeness
<karni> Have a good evening man :) Take it easy, thank you!
<Saviq> karni, it looks like CardTool gets confused (implicitHeight binding loop in Card) for some reason
<Saviq> karni, that might be why you're getting weird card heights
<karni> Saviq: ACK. now go enjoy your evening :D
<Saviq> karni, I'm thinking of going http://paste.ubuntu.com/6875018/
<Saviq> karni, it fixes the issue, all tests still pass
<Saviq> karni, so yeah, it doesn't look great in Carousel, mostly because our carousel works "the other way around", meaning it scales items up instead of down
<Saviq> karni, it also needs to only show the overlay on the current item in carousel, so we'll need a prop on Card
<Saviq> karni, but yeah, I'll go now
 * karni reads
<karni> Saviq: ^ ^ will check out the paste in a sec
<karni> Enjoy your evening :)
<tedg> bregma, Hey, so I have a branch where I was playing with implementing XDG Autostart as Upstart jobs.  Would that be useful for your Unity8 session?
<bregma> tedg, to do what?  Autostart programs wit hthe session?
<tedg> bregma, Yup, basically.
<tedg> bregma, Basically do gnome-session's job without gnome-session.
<bregma> tedg, yes, that sounds like one of the missing parts of the puzzle
<tedg> bregma, So it's here, I hadn't really pushed to merge it because I didn't know if it was actually useful.  But if it is, we can figure out that whole packaging thing: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/xdg-autostart/+merge/200545
<tedg> bregma, It is disabled by default so that you can make the adjustment per-session so that you don't screw up your whole machine :-)
<bregma> I live for screwing up my machine
<tedg> Then just make the suggested changes in /usr ;-)
<tedg> bregma, Merged trunk and updated.  Realized I hadn't in a while.
<mhr3_> tedg, so much upstart stuff, you're trying to make systemd migration hard, aren't you? :)
<tedg> mhr3_, Heh, you've seen right through me.
<tedg> Sure most of this stuff could work with systemd as well.  Haven't tried though.
<tedg> Is GNOME using Systemd in the user session yet?  I know they'd talked about it, but not sure if it's happened.
<mhr3_> no idea
<Saviq> karni, got time to look at the diffs? what do you think?
<karni> Saviq: yes! they're fantastic
<karni> I was about to send out an MP with your code lol. Or do you want to do the honors? I'm not taking credit! :D
<Saviq> karni, just put it up
<karni> ok
<karni> Saviq: saw that shader implementation. slick, dude, slick!
<karni> Saviq: I did it against new-scopes branch, that right?
<Saviq> karni, nah, into trunk I think
<karni> ack
<karni> That'll be fun. I should actually approve that upcoming MP, it's your code haha.
<karni> branching unity8, really slow
<Saviq> karni, I'll ask Albert to review tomorrow
<karni> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-card-overlay/+merge/204790
<Saviq> karni, thanks
<karni> Saviq: I'll +1 it as comment, not top-approve then :)
<karni> Saviq: thank YOU!!
<Saviq> karni, there's definitely a few thing we need to fix there, though - it should only show up on the current item in Carousel, not all of them
<Saviq> karni, and the height should probably be dynamic, based on maximum header size
<Saviq> karni, and some margins, too
<karni> only current item? I see.. I should find the doc with the spec
<karni> laggy network
<Saviq> karni, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B-a_7E3tDxOgOHAwNEt1S2Zfa2s/edit
<Saviq> karni, I'll look at it myself tomorrow again and leave things to fix as comments, will work on the preview first, though, so if you find time somewhen you can have a go, otherwise I'll tackle it later
<karni> Saviq: sounds like a great plan! thanks so much, Saviq
<karni> We really appreciate your work!
<Saviq> karni, it's not that bad testing-wise, too, btw https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes/+merge/198359/comments/478617
 * karni looks
 * karni nods. GenericScopeView would make sense to take on first, probably, once basic previews land
<Saviq> karni, yup
<karni> Saviq: since you're here, I'll just ask one last question - that overlay should show when the item is centered in carousel, or fade-in as it shifts to foreground
<Saviq> karni, fade in
<karni> shit x)
<Saviq> karni, easy - Behavior on opacity { NumberAnimation { duration: UbuntuAnimation.SnapDuration } }
<Saviq> something like that
<karni> oh, I thought fade in as it shifts to foreground
<karni> tied to carousel position.
<Saviq> karni, it will be
<karni> that's easier :D
<karni> oh hahaha
<Saviq> and then property bool showHeader: true; opacity: showHeader ? 1 : 0
 * karni nods
<Saviq> karni, Carousel would override showHeader to be based on whether it's the current item
<karni> that's still easier than I thought :)
<karni> I thought it'd be bound to x position of the item being selected and it'd fade it as it shifts to center
<Saviq> karni, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-listview.html#isCurrentItem-prop should be enough here
<karni> Saviq: you're making my life too easy ^o^
<Saviq> ;)
<karni> Enjoy your evening :)
<Saviq> karni, pushed a small commit ther
<Saviq> e
<karni> ack
<Saviq> karni, pushed https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/newscopes-card-overlay/+merge/204797 too to ease work on the newscopes branch
<tedg> So I upgraded and ended up in a bad place.
<tedg> It seems compiz isn't drawing all the Unity stuff.
<tedg> No panel, no launcher, etc.
<karni> Saviq: +1
<tedg> But it is running and saying it's loaded the unity plugin.
<karni> top approved
<tedg> Looks like I have a daily build of Unity: 7.1.2+14.04.20140204.2-0ubuntu1
<Saviq> tedg, ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build ?
<tedg> Saviq, Yeah
<bschaefer> tedg, have you checked ccsm to make sure the plugin hasn't decided to unload it self?
<karni> I'm exhausted, Michal, took notes. I'll try to addres some of those overlay comments this evening/tomorrow morning.
<karni> We'll keep in touch.
<tedg> bschaefer, Uhm, it had.
<tedg> How is that possible?
<bschaefer> tedg, there some sort of magic that goes on (some error handling im not familiar with, that causes it to unload it self)
<bschaefer> tedg, i've never actually dug into the loading plugin part of compiz
<tedg> Huh, okay.  So then once it's gone, it's gone forever?
<bschaefer> you should be able to re-enable it
<tedg> Yeah, I did.  I was more meaning it wouldn't reenable itself.
<bschaefer> or its just not there at all?
<bschaefer> nope
<tedg> Joy.
<bschaefer> once it unchecks it self, its never checked again
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> one of the fun joys of ccsm
<tedg> Saviq, Don't implement that feature ^
<bschaefer> usually only happens after an update...
<bschaefer> haha
<Saviq> karni, no worries
 * bschaefer suspects schema changes that cause issues
<tedg> Anyway, thanks bschaefer, wouldn't have thought that could happen.
<bschaefer> tedg, yeah, and np! Thats become my number place to check when unity goes aways :)
<bschaefer> number one*
<mhr3_> bschaefer, what did you do?!
<bschaefer> mhr3_, what did I do!
<mhr3_> bschaefer, you can't see half of the map in dota... that's horrible!
<bschaefer> i know :(
<bschaefer> mhr3_, it makes the game a bit harder!
<mhr3_> ah, you like challenge
<bschaefer> the real issue though, i have no clue some problem in opengl not wanting to fully render some textures
<bschaefer> mhr3_, hows all your fun API work going?
<mhr3_> maybe some offset issue somewhere
<mhr3_> thinks it's clipped while it isn't
<bschaefer> yeah, strangly it renders most of it fine...
<Saviq> bschaefer, hard at work, eh? http://ubuntuone.com/5i6T94DYbrR62yez71DTeR
<bschaefer> clipped sounds reasonable as well, the problem is like 90% of the other textures work
<bschaefer> Saviq, haha, it was hard watching people play!
<bschaefer> (its just spectator mode, i am not that good)
<mhr3_> bschaefer, that's intel btw?
<bschaefer> mhr3_, no it was AMD
<bschaefer> err
<bschaefer> ATI
<bschaefer> mhr3_, X11 works fine though
<mhr3_> i know it does :)
<bschaefer> so it could either be in SDL rendering (something wrong with the opengl context given), mesa, or DOTA2 it self...
<bschaefer> but
<bschaefer> it seems to lean more on mir
<bschaefer> mhr3_, on the plus side the FPS is the same on X11/mir
<bschaefer> as i have an old old pc
<mhr3_> hmm, i thought games running mir natively would be faster than x
<bschaefer> well i've not tested it intensively, it was just the game FPS meter...
<bschaefer> soo its hard to tell when it fluctuates from 15 -> 25 FPS
<mhr3_> right
<bschaefer> its at lease no worse
<bschaefer> is all i could really conclude from that
<mhr3_> i'm sure a particular news site will soon publish benchmarks :)
<bschaefer> mhr3_, its actually really annoying getting dota2 running atm (due to some issues in loading the game and libtogl)
<bschaefer> it took me like 2 weeks to try to get it to work, theres also a bug in the mesa video driver
<kklimonda> playing dota2 under unity is actually even more annoying
<bschaefer> where it fails to have to correct API index for the context
<kklimonda> ;)
<bschaefer> i've not tried, but hopefully its not to bad!
<kklimonda> the hud button (alt) minimizes the game
<mhr3_> oh yea, annoying as hell
<kklimonda> I think the same with super key, I just rebound both to some other keys
<bschaefer> kklimonda, you can use ccsm to disable those (i didn't say that out loud!)
<mhr3_> bschaefer, but anyway, great job, some thing still missing, but we'll get there :)
<kklimonda> bschaefer: in 14.04 I have to restart unity for those changes to kick in :(
<kklimonda> otherwise I'd just write some script to do that before I launch the game, and revert back later
<bschaefer> kklimonda, hmm it should by dynamic...but if isn't you can always restart the interface
<bschaefer> with out rebooting
<kklimonda> yeah, I'm just restarting it
<bschaefer> through setsid unity (in a terminal), or setsid compiz --replace ccp
#ubuntu-unity 2014-02-05
<kklimonda> yeah, too bad I get some other random issues with unity after restarting it... fun times
<bschaefer> mhr3_, thanks you! Yes it does, but getting it to display the pretty pixels is step one :)
<kklimonda> I guess unity is just telling me not to play games, and do work
<kklimonda> (when I restart unity, from time to time, gnome-terminal gets into a weird state where I can't alt-tab to it - i can still click on it to get focus though)
<bschaefer> kklimonda, :(, usually restarting the terminal fixes that
<bschaefer> though i thought we fixed that issue...
<kklimonda> has you fixed it in the last few days?
<kklimonda> have*
<bschaefer> kklimonda, nope that should have been like a year or so ago...so thats a different bug...
<kklimonda> ah, I'll report it then when I get it to happen again
<bschaefer> kklimonda, thank you!
<bschaefer> kklimonda, also the fact that your settings don't change dynamically through ccsm is a bug (as it should be dynamic...)
<kklimonda> bschaefer: I know, I'm really confused on why it's happening
<bschaefer> yeah.. if you go to preferences and see what backend you're using?
<bschaefer> as it should be set to gsettings
<bschaefer> and the intergeneration box should be checked
<bschaefer> (in ccsm)
<kklimonda> where in ccsm?
<bschaefer> kklimonda, bottom left
<kklimonda> ah
<bschaefer> above close, and advanced serach
<bschaefer> search
<bschaefer> yeah its in a strange spot
<kklimonda> yeah, it's GSettings, and the integration box is checked
<bschaefer> sadface
<bschaefer> then im not sure what its not dynamic as i've never ran into that issue...
<bschaefer> kklimonda, what version are you running of unity?
 * bschaefer should have asked this first really...
<kklimonda> bschaefer: the one that comes with 14.04
<bschaefer> o so you've got the most update to date version hmm
<bschaefer> (thats around for download)
<kklimonda> 7.1.2+14.04.20131106.1-0ubuntu2, I just restarted it
<bschaefer> thats the version i have installed...let me try running that version as im on trunk untiy
<bschaefer> kklimonda, did you upgrade to 14.04 or clean install?
<kklimonda> it's a clean install
<bschaefer> as it still seems to work here hmm
<bschaefer> kklimonda, ccsm is not a nice application at all
<bschaefer> Trevinho, if you're still around, have you ever seen the problem where CCSM doesn't actually save the changes?
<kklimonda> it isn't, but then i have used it a few times in the past, and never had this particular issue :)
<bschaefer> yeah, its having problems saving the changes it seems...
<bschaefer> kklimonda, could you try install 'dconf-editor' and see if it'll change it this way
<bschaefer> once you've dconf-editor, press Ctrl+f (for find), then search for 'show-hud'
<bschaefer> from there you should see the '<Alt>' key, if you just change it to '', it should stop the hud from opening right away
<kklimonda> yeah, I just run apt-get dist-upgrade and unity exploded..
<bschaefer> :(
<kklimonda> sigh, that will teach me ;)
<kklimonda> can't load plugin 'ccp'
<bschaefer> thats not a good error...umm, this is after a dist-upgrade and reboot?
<bschaefer> compiz is having a problem starting (not unity this time!)
<kklimonda> no, during dist-upgrade unity just segfaultet
<kklimonda> segfaulted*
<kklimonda> well, compiz
<kklimonda> and then when I try to run in again, it hangs at this error
<kklimonda> dconf-editor shows that the show-hud command is changed, and it works after I restart unity
<bschaefer> but not right away?
<bschaefer> ie. not dynamic.
<kklimonda> yeah
<bschaefer> that is very very strange...
<kklimonda> I can make a clean user and see if it still happens
<bschaefer> that isn't a bad idea
<kklimonda> once I get my system into a usable state again :)
<bschaefer> yeah :), umm getting back from that depends on the actual seg fault reason
<bschaefer> but hopefully continuing with the upgrade
<bschaefer> then a reboot...should fix it
<kklimonda> ccp is not loading because the new libprotobuf changed ABI..
<kklimonda> (I had to downgrade some stuff)
<kklimonda> it seems to be working under a new account, so I'll just assume something weird happened on my main
<kklimonda> which is weird, this installation is like a week old..
<bschaefer> strange...
<bschaefer> sounds like its looking in the wrong place...
<bschaefer> well at lease now its working (though thats never fun to have to make a new account just because of that...)
<bschaefer> kklimonda, if you get some time to file a bug against compiz?
<kklimonda> yeah, I wonder if it's related to that other bug I reported, where ccsm is not saving changes I make (I tried to disable "Initiate Window Move" but it's always being reverted to the default value if I disable it, and when I set a different combination it's just ignored)
<kklimonda> bug 1273690
<ubot5> bug 1273690 in unity (Ubuntu) "can't disable Alt+Button1 shortcut for moving windows around" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1273690
<bschaefer> kklimonda, sounds like it, it seems to be running of different files. ie, its reading one file and saving to a different file
<bschaefer> then when you relog it looks at the saved one
<kklimonda> mhm, sounds plausible
<bschaefer> as all the settings are stored in a single compiled file hmm if you would be able to umm
<bschaefer> kklimonda, get a strace off of the ccsm that fails to load dynamically
<bschaefer> that way I can see if its reading/writing to the wrong files
<bschaefer> kklimonda, or just upload that log to the bug
<kklimonda> ok, I'll do it tomorrow when I get up :)
<bschaefer> (it'll be a large file)
<kklimonda> thanks for the help
<kklimonda> yeah
<bschaefer> kklimonda, thanks a lot!
<bschaefer> and np!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 'fraid I overridden your review a bit on TextSummary
<tsdgeos> Saviq: seen it, no worries, good stuff you found :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, did you ever notice weirdness with childrenRect when it's supposed to "shrink"? I had to do lines 11-12 of https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-card-overlay/+merge/204790 in Card.qml for it to behave properly
<Saviq> tsdgeos, otherwise it'd grow and stay grown, even if the contents shrunk
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm going to approve ted's the table is anywhere MR https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/unity8/on-the-screen/+merge/203851
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok ;)
<tsdgeos> actually no, needs a pot rebuild
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the other possibility is there's a binding loop and it just doesn't propagate up (which, btw, Qt complains about), but I found no way to break that loop
<tsdgeos> no, never noticed it
<tsdgeos> if we have a binding loop it may be that
<tsdgeos> and maybe the way to break it is how you did
<Saviq> tsdgeos, only I hate the solution ;)
<Saviq> but well :|
<Saviq> /biab
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, pushed a branch of the image_preview thing that now is able to merge corrrectly
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: Saviq: the actions definition is different in "preview definition example" and in "Preview JSONs" on the document
<tsdgeos> which is right? the second one'
<tsdgeos> ?
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, yea, second one
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, i mean... both are correct :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: ?
<tsdgeos> ah you changed it
<tsdgeos> come on!
<tsdgeos> now other tests fail!
 * tsdgeos jumps out of the window
<mhr3_> uh oh, developer down!
<Cimi> Saviq, hey man
<Cimi> Saviq, you asked me to change implicitHeight with height
<Cimi> but it's implicitHeight also the minimum allowed height?
<mhr3_> sil2100, hey, can we land libunity without the train?
<mhr3_> sil2100, as in the old lib
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: Saviq: where do i get the colour of the button for the action?
<tsdgeos> i've seen some stuff as green, other as orange
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, design?
<Cimi> wyluzuj poslady Saviq!
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: design wants some green, some orange, so where does that come in the json?
<Cimi> Saviq, (I don't know what it means, just told my gf you're picky with my reviews this morning :D)
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, i'm not convinced that should be configurable... way to make the previews eeek
<mhr3_> and inconsistent
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: talk to design :D
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, pinged rosie
<Mirv> bregma: heya. I started looking at unity stack a bit yesterday. compiz needed some changelog syncs.  it's working nicely (I updated nux + compiz + unity) on my machine, but I filed a bug #1276516 about the autopilot situation on cu2d.
<ubot5> bug 1276516 in Unity "unity trunk failing autopilot tests (02/2014)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1276516
<Mirv> bregma: to approach releasibility, we'd need some solution to those or how we'd validate the release via cu2d results.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the green part will be defined by the scope author
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but don't worry about that yet
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ?
<tsdgeos> you mean a property
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> Cimi, lol
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, but later
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, for now we're only going orange
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there's also the width thing
<tsdgeos> buttons are "smart" enough to give themselves a proper width
<tsdgeos> but the OptionSelector doesn't seem to be able to do that
<tsdgeos> so do we force say 30gu of width?
<tsdgeos> or we have a property for that?
<Saviq> Cimi, re: implicitHeight vs. height, it's not "minimal", it's only "default", but in this case the widget won't adapt if you change its height, so it's not really default, it's the height it's meant to be
<tsdgeos> or try to fix optionselector to be smart?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, optionselector? where do we use optionselector? you mean combo button?
<tsdgeos> is there a combo button?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there isn't indeed
<tsdgeos> well the docu says there is
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there isn't in the SDK
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hence we just need to go for multiple buttons now
<tsdgeos> so i thought it meant option selector
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nah, it's a different component that's "meant to be" in the SDK
<tsdgeos> which confusingly we then have something called valueselector also
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so just a row of buttons? or a column?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, column, yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually
<Saviq> tsdgeos, take what's in Notification.qml
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's a poor man's combo button
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> it's a column
<tsdgeos> isn't it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's two buttons, and the left one opens the column
 * tsdgeos reads the code more carefully
<Cimi> Saviq, length can be null?
<Cimi> just wondering about the function
<Cimi> also
<Cimi> in case it's null
<Saviq> Cimi, no, but foo["foo"] can be null
<tsdgeos> Saviq: besides that, you saw that tests failed in mako now?¿
<Cimi> Saviq, modelData["length"]
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm passing this to lengthToString(s)
<Saviq> Cimi, let me see what I commented about
<Saviq> Cimi, I commented about modelData["subtitle"] that it could be null
<Cimi> Saviq, yes
<Cimi> Saviq, but what happens if length is too?
<Cimi> Saviq, it goes to that JS
<Saviq> Cimi, ah well, yeah, you should return "" if it's not a number
<Cimi> Saviq, I just have !== undefined
<Saviq> Cimi, if (typeof s !== "number")
<Cimi> cool
<Cimi> thx
<Cimi> I can drop undefined then
<Saviq> tsdgeos, grr
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i wonder how that happened, is because the tests were stopping before because the network ones failed? or?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, a rewrite of the datetime indicator was released, probably changed the name or something, checking
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or it's a valid failure and the indicator was broken
<Saviq> Cimi, and well, me being picky, is that a new thing?
<Saviq> Cimi, wanna know what "wyluzuj poślady" means?
<Cimi> Saviq, that could be good :)
<Saviq> Cimi, "loosen your cheeks", and it's not about your face ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, she said at first that all polish people are picky :)
<Cimi> Saviq, so what does it means? :)
<Saviq> Cimi, look up ↑↑
<Cimi> Saviq, thought it was something related to smiling
<Saviq> Cimi, in a sense...
<Cimi> Saviq, she said it's something I can tell you in case we are friends
<Cimi> Saviq, so I wrote you :)
<Saviq> Cimi, yup
<Saviq> Cimi, not offensive at all (or well, as usual - depends on how you say it)
<Cimi> Saviq, I fixed your things and added test for NAN
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can't copy directly Notifications since it expands with left button instead of right, so you meant adapt right? I was thinking to do a base class that both Notifications.qml and this would use, but it'd be a work since behaviour is not exactly the same, so you think it's worth or just copy/adapt the code and wait for the combobox to land in SDK?
<Cimi> guys, I'll be away for few mins, need to reconnect router with new cat 5e cables
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we need to expand left button I believe
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B-a_7E3tDxOgUUY0MjFTQThBZFE/edit
<tsdgeos> why?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that is not "the left button"
<tsdgeos> Saviq: each button is it's own widget
<tsdgeos> if the expectation is that in that screenshot
<tsdgeos> is that left button will do something like notification does
<tsdgeos> we can't do it
<tsdgeos> they don't know eachother
<tsdgeos> or we need to rethink the actions thing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, that's the question - don't they...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i don't see why, it'd just see left one expanding down
<tsdgeos> and that's it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think we can make a "smart combo button" i.e. one button - on the right, two buttons - next to each other
<Saviq> more buttons
<Saviq> expanding from the elft
<Saviq> left
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i didn't understand at all what you meant
<Saviq> tsdgeos, think of a "row of buttons" as one widget of type: "actions"
<tsdgeos> which is not what how we were thinking of it, right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, first one of those actions would be the button on the right, second - the button on the left, any more - expanded from the left one
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not before it was redesigned, no ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but I think it might've been bad thinking
<Saviq> ETOOMUCHTHINKING
<tsdgeos> but you don't want the left one to do expansion
<tsdgeos> you want it to be a button and also expand
<tsdgeos> otherwise how do you actually click "Add to queue"
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oh yeah, well, that's the missing combo button
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but we should be able to do something of the sort the Notification has
<tsdgeos> well that is what i was saying, put two buttons together and let it be similar to a combobox
<tsdgeos> i'll try to code it and we can talk over it later
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what is actually interesting if you see https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B-a_7E3tDxOgUUY0MjFTQThBZFE/edit
<tsdgeos> is why are the buttons one next to another
<tsdgeos> and not on top of the other
<tsdgeos> like all the other preview components
<tsdgeos> who decides that?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's the thing - I think that's a single widget
<Saviq> +meant to be
<Saviq> /should be
<tsdgeos> agreed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so yeah, let's implement it with that in mind
<tsdgeos> need a new json for it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no we don't
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, type: "actions" takes one or more actions
<tsdgeos> how come
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> and more actions
<tsdgeos> is a combobox
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, that's the thing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not any moer
<Saviq> moar
<tsdgeos> but how do i put a button and a combo box in one actions
<tsdgeos> with that json?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, put more than 2 actions
<tsdgeos> and i have 3 buttons
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 2 buttons, left a combo
<tsdgeos> doesn't make much sense
<tsdgeos> what if i am in a tablet
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you get two columnt
<Saviq> columns
<tsdgeos> why shouldn't i get to use all my width
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the widget shouldn't change whether on tablet or phone at all
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because that's wasting the width
<tsdgeos> instead of a button and a combo?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's output from Cape Town
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no button to span the whole width of a phone
<Saviq> tsdgeos, as that wastes space
<tsdgeos> sure, i'm not saying that
<tsdgeos> i'm saying 2 buttons (one a combo) when i could have 3 is a bit weird
<tsdgeos> but ok
<tsdgeos> if you want that
<tsdgeos> i'll code that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you want three, that's when you put two widgets - one with two actions, one with one action
<tsdgeos> ok
<mzanetti_> man... I got a headache today
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll add a comment to the dash spec, 'cause it doesn't deal with that, but I think it's the best route
<Saviq> tsdgeos, found the issue with the tests - datetime takes longer to load now it seems, and the test didn't wait for it
<tsdgeos> insteresting
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so just to confirm, with this new definition on how the json works, you can never have just a combobox, if you want a combobox, you'll always hace a button on it's right too, correct?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you get one button, two buttons, or a button and a combobox
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you disagree with that, comment please on https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1n880Fih5KyGPcoP5chidnHDG_8TxXUgSuij7f4rHpuk/edit?pli=1&disco=AAAAAH2p9p4
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i think it limits what people can do
<tsdgeos> but i'm not the designer so i'm ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we're doing that all over the place don't we :)
<cimi> tsdgeos, what you disagree?
<cimi> tsdgeos, "I'm not a designer so I'm ok" is not the answer I want to hear from anyone working on my team :)
<cimi> tsdgeos, in some areas you have more experience than designers, so share your issue with me :)
<tsdgeos> cimi: i'm not disagreeing with designers, i'm disagreeing with Saviq :D
<cimi> tsdgeos, amazing!
<cimi> lol
<tsdgeos> i do think that in some case it may make sense to just have a combobox
<tsdgeos> but since i am not designing the interface i don't know if that makes sense in the previews or not
<tsdgeos> and if it does, we can add it later, is not that as if the code i'm writing now won't even change
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we could add a prop to actions
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that would say "I want all to go into combo"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but yeah, we can add that later if needed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-indicator-tests/+merge/204889
 * tsdgeos runs the autopilot tests
 * tsdgeos dies of old age
<Saviq> tsdgeos, try to run them on emulator ;D
<mzanetti_> he'll be dead before the emulator has booted :P
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you miss the guidelines thing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, refresh
<tsdgeos> ah, not anymore
<Saviq> cimi, 56  if (s <= 0 || typeof(s) !== "number") return "";
<Saviq> cimi, I think those should be reversed
<Saviq> cimi, we don't want to even look at whether s <= if it's NaN
<Saviq> cimi, text: (modelData["subtitle"] && modelData["subtitle"] !== undefined) ? modelData["subtitle"] : ""
<Saviq> cimi, text: modelData["subtitle"] || ""
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just a small tweak to the docs: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/image_gallery_preview_widget/+merge/204712/comments/478927
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you like the new styling i just pushed more?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, +1
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll put * everywhere after the next release
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so on the "combo - button" scenario, i'm still unsure of how we want the thing to work
<tsdgeos> obviously pressing the right button is pressing it, that's easy
<tsdgeos> but do we want the combo to have two sensitive areas, one for activate and one for "open"?
<tsdgeos> and when the combo opens, do we want the first button to hide like in notificationss?
<tsdgeos> and when the combo is opened, does clicking on one of the opened options activate it? or just select it and close the combo and then you have to click on the combo?
<tsdgeos> in the non "open" area to activate it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, *we* do the simplest thing that makes sense
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think the combo button is desgined... somewhere...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Jouni should have them, he should be online in an hour or two (as should SDK folks)
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no worky https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/5078/#showFailuresLink
<tsdgeos> or maybe it did fix 1
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's another issue...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, they broke app launching in the latest image...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we'll have to wait for the next one
<dandrader> is launchpad slow today or is it my connection?
<dandrader> hmm, getting several launchpad "Oops!" pages now...
<karni> o/
<Saviq> dandrader, oops from launchpad suggest LP issues, your connection shouldn't have any bearing, no?
<Saviq> karni, hey
<dandrader> Saviq, yes, I got those Oops after I notices the overall launchpad slowness
<dandrader> noticed
<karni> hi Saviq :)
<Saviq> dandrader, so yeah, it seems pretty slow here
<Saviq> mhr3_, so, scope::preview() only gives out a single PreviewModel now, is there a multi-column version anywhere yet?
<mhr3_> saviq, not finished yet
<Saviq> aaagh stupid QtCreator... every single time I create a folder with the name of the file I want to create...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so arrpove yours that indeed seems to decrease the number of failing tests?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, it fixes that one failure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and we wait for improvement on the other side
<mzanetti_> Saviq: duude
<Saviq> mzanetti_, what up?
<mzanetti_> I constantly get: mzanetti Nickname already in use, try a different one.
<mzanetti_> Saviq: do a whois mzanetti
<Saviq> mzanetti_, I am!
 * mzanetti_ wonders why you can hold that one even though I am identified @ NickServ
 * tedg wonders if IRC explodes if you try to whois yourself
<Saviq> whois mzanetti
<mzanetti_> well, with the /
<mzanetti_> :P
<Saviq> yeah yeah :P
<Saviq> need to log in to disconnect...
<Saviq> mzanetti_, here
<mzanetti> Saviq: cheers
<mzanetti> still wondering how this is possible
<mzanetti> but I never really got irc authentication anyways
<Saviq> mzanetti, you have to explicitly ask NickServ to get your nick back
<tsdgeos> ghost him!
<tsdgeos> tedg: seen the comment i made in your anywhere MR?
<tedg> tsdgeos, Yup, just did.
<tsdgeos> ahhh
<tsdgeos> tedg: that's going to conflict
<tedg> K, I'll deal.
<tsdgeos> with https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.previews_textSummary/+merge/204177
<tsdgeos> but that's not approved for the moment
<tsdgeos> so do yours and see if we can sneak it in
<tsdgeos> this delayed landing is a pain for merges
<tsdgeos> because you have to think about billions of branches that may or may not conflict with yours
<tedg> Hah, you're telling me!  :-)
<tedg> I'm starting to loose track of which branches I've told other people to run so they get the functionality they need.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6879267/ ?
<tsdgeos> that is what i have yes
<tsdgeos> kind of
<tsdgeos> your docu is better
<tedg> tsdgeos, So I ran it, then I deleted the changes that weren't related to my change.
<tedg> tsdgeos, That should reduce the conflict
<tsdgeos> maybe
<tsdgeos> or not
<tsdgeos> who knows :D
<tedg> Well, yes, it should reduce the likelihood of conflict ;-)
<karni> Saviq: re: your comment, I did that for title only because that was critical fix for us. I'd be happy to continue work in anothe branch, if that's okay with you. https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-title-alignment/+merge/204677
<Saviq> karni, ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, PreviewActions.qml?
<tsdgeos> ignore that
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you're complaining on the "s" ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, lol
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, asking whether that's the name of the widget ;D
 * Saviq should be less picky in reviews
<tsdgeos> i had PreviewActions
<tsdgeos> moved to PreviewAction
<tsdgeos> but i guess i have to move it to PreviewActions again
<tsdgeos> given the new meaning we gave the json
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, plural :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, the json was always "actions" for one-or-more actions :)
<tsdgeos> i know
<tsdgeos> but didn't like it ^_^
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, saviq, what's the conclusion on the colors? do we have new prop?
<tsdgeos> what
<Saviq> mhr3_, not yet
<tsdgeos>  mumble
<tsdgeos> mumble: symbol lookup error: mumble: undefined symbol: _ZN6google8protobuf18GoogleOnceInitImplEPlPNS0_7ClosureE
<tsdgeos> :S
<Saviq> yay
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, no mumble today
<tsdgeos> i can trying using the android client on the Z10
<tsdgeos> let's see how it flies :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I can't :P
<Saviq> @unity: hangout today, mumble doesn't load with ↑↑
<Saviq> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpiqua3mnkr7dti836vn0ui0
<dandrader> Saviq, will take me a while to jump on ghangout (have to turn on my laptop, etc)
<Saviq> dandrader, sure
<karni> SU notes: attending sprint sessions, letting Saviq kick ass and save the world before mwc, ha ;) reviewing code, etc
<Saviq> karni, you'll have to put it in yourself ;P
<tsdgeos> oh there's a new protobuf deb comin in dist-upgrade
<tsdgeos> maybe fixes the thing
<karni> Saviq: come again :)?
<elopio> I'm trying to join too, but need to install the plugin.
<sdeziel_> Hi all
<sdeziel_> I'm running Trusty and installed some updates (one of them was lightdm) and rebooted. Since then, Unity doesn't autostart so I get a bare desktop. Any idea where to look for debugging?
<Saviq> karni, in the doc I mean ;)
<karni> Saviq: haha, I will
<karni> guys, mind throwing the SU doc at me?
<karni> found it
<mzanetti> kgunn: -mumble +hangout
<mzanetti> kgunn: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpiqua3mnkr7dti836vn0ui0
<MacSlow> Saviq, hm... I'm not allowed to connect to that hangout...
<Saviq> MacSlow, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpiqua3mnkr7dti836vn0ui0?authuser=1
<Saviq> elopio, ↑↑ we're doing hangout today as mumble's dead
<elopio> Saviq, I'm in, thanks.
<Saviq> elopio, d'oh
<elopio> mterry, ping. Do you have time now?
<mterry> elopio, sure!  Let me dig into how system-settings is called over dbus
<kgunn> tsdgeos: so when would that qt release actually hit ? (...thinking of risk & mwc being right around the corner)
<sdeziel_> any idea on what's wrong with Unity not starting after login?
<kgunn> altho...maybe not so big deal since Saviq says we're _virtually_ on  that rel anyway
<Saviq> kgunn, wait wait wait
<Saviq> kgunn, we're not switching for mwc
<Saviq> kgunn, we have 5.2 (and some of 5.2.1) in qt5-beta2 ppa
<Saviq> kgunn, so there's little risk between that and full 5.2.1
<kgunn> ok, np....
<Saviq> kgunn, but we still have bugs to fix for it (although apparently not unity8 ones!)
<kgunn> right, is that phonedations that makes the call for when to pull in a new Qt rel ?
<Saviq> kgunn, QA rather
<kgunn> mmm
<Saviq> kgunn, basically when we get green on 5.2 and no bugs can be identified - that's when
<kgunn> of course....
<kgunn> was wondering if there was even a "conformance test suite" in addition to that...
<kgunn> guessing not
<Saviq> karni, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-title-alignment/+merge/204677/comments/479092
<Saviq> AAARGH
<Saviq> mhr3_, action activation will happen on the preview object?
<mhr3_> yes
<Saviq> mhr3_, any name for the method yet?
<mhr3_> saviq, didn't pick yet, feel free to
<Saviq> mhr3_, we're using triggered(string, string, QVariantMap), how's that?
<mhr3_> fine with me
<Saviq> mhr3_, I'm starting to feel like we need a "separator" widget...
<Saviq> mhr3_, as I can't find a rule in the visuals for where to put it and where not
<mhr3_> :/
<mhr3_> i can see scopes specifying margins in px soon
<Saviq> mhr3_, let me see if katie has an idea
<Saviq> <-- katie has quit (Ping timeout) FAIL
<Saviq> ok actually found a rule...
<Saviq> maybe
<Saviq> mhr3_, btw, we discussed roleNames a while ago, and decided there's no point in keeping them in m_roles, as they will only ever get called once, so we're usually creating them in roleNames directly and letting it drop when going out of scope
<mhr3_> saviq, hm, not like it used up insane amounts of memory
<Saviq> mhr3_, of course, just saying
<mhr3_> yea, will keep in mind
<mhr3_> saviq
<Cimi> Saviq, is this fine now? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.previews_audioPlayer/+merge/203387
<mhr3_>     "card-size": "medium", // "small", "medium", "large", 12 ÷ 38 (in grid-units) when "category-layout": "vertical"
<mhr3_> should have been card-layout, right?
<Saviq> mhr3_, of course
<mhr3_> i was confused if it wasn't supposed to be vertical-journal
<mhr3_> actually
<mhr3_> wasn't it supposed to be "category-layout": "vertical-journal"?
<mhr3_> saviq, is there max for xollapsed-rows?
<mhr3_> collapsed*
<Saviq> mhr3_, man, I should probably read what you write
<mhr3_> you should :P
<Saviq> mhr3_, it should be journal
<Saviq> mhr3_, in vertical size is s, m, l - only in journal you can say what height every row is
<Saviq> mhr3_, spec defines collapsed-rows per category layout
<mhr3_> saviq, i wonder if we have a maximum value there
<mhr3_> 1024? :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, no, like... 2
<mhr3_> so, 1 or 2... lots of options
<Saviq> mhr3_, indeed
<mhr3_> collapsed-rows Number of result rows displayed while the category is collapsed; possible values: any integer between 1 and 2
<mhr3_> doesn't sound right :)
<Saviq> lol
<Saviq> mhr3_, it only affects grid and journal, too ;)
<Saviq> mhr3_, sounds like we should make it bool
<mhr3_> saviq, i'm starting to think you should have been writing this ;)
<Saviq> mhr3_, collapsed-2-rows: true ;)
<mhr3_> heh
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can get lp:~aacid/unity8/action_preview_widget and run "make tryPreviewActions"
<tsdgeos> and tell me what you think?
<tsdgeos> I think it's not great, but unless I should be coding the combobox (which will take some time) I don't see anything better we can do
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm yeah that looks fine, we'll only have two buttons at the most in our previews I think
<tsdgeos> ook
<Saviq> mhr3_, will I still have "id" and "type" in preview widget properties, or are you stripping them?
<mhr3_> saviq, they're separate roles, not in the big variantmap
<Saviq> mhr3_, bleh :P
<mhr3_> you should be glad!
<mhr3_> it's guaranteed to always be there
<mhr3_> and always a string
<Cimi> Saviq, ping? maybe I missed your answer
<Cimi> Saviq, how is the preview widget now?
<Saviq> Cimi, you didn't, just ACK'ed it
<Cimi> Saviq, maybe tsdgeos could review it
<Saviq> Cimi, he did already, didn't he
<Saviq> Cimi, if you get him to do it - be my guest ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, now again
<tsdgeos> do what?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do a last review of audioPlayer (probably just the last commits would be enough)
<Saviq> mhr3_, properties^Wattributes... widgetId, type... yay for consistency ;P
<mhr3_> consistency is relative :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: looks ok to me
<pstolowski_> sil2100, hey, any idea why https://code.launchpad.net/~marcustomlinson/unity-scopes-api/smartscopesproxy_fixes/+merge/204827 hasn't been merged yet?
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> console.log(spy.signalArguments[0][0]);
<tsdgeos> should give me the first paramter of the first signal that was spied, right?
<greyback> Saviq: I'm still waiting for 2 branches of unity-mir to land. Did they fall off the CI train?
<Saviq> greyback, http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/05/25/article-1187119-051592F9000005DC-459_634x421.jpg
<greyback> Saviq: in that case, can I squeeze this in: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/fix-readme/+merge/204572
<Saviq> greyback, sure
<greyback> Saviq: it needs a quick review plz
 * greyback appalled Saviq reads the daily mail
<Saviq> greyback, you should stop supporting in-source builds
<greyback> patches welcome :)
<Saviq> greyback, why the -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr ?
<greyback> Saviq: otherwise installs in /usr/local
<Saviq> greyback, well, yeah, you shouldn't "make install" it anyway, should you..
<Saviq> greyback, but yeah, ok
<greyback> Saviq: it's fast & dirty, just wanted to update the wrong info, tis all
<Saviq> greyback, got it
<Saviq> greyback, ACK
<Saviq> mhall119, hey, so we've started generating docs from unity8 (doxygen style), think it'd make sense to publish them somewhere?
<Saviq> mhr3_, hrmpf "Error: Unknown method return type: scopes_ng::PreviewModel*"
<Saviq> but Q_DECLARE_METATYPE(scopes_ng::PreviewModel*)!!
<Saviq> mzanetti, ↑ you solved that error for yourself recently with exactly that, right?
<Saviq> ah hmm
<mzanetti> not exactly this
<mzanetti> it was a parameter, not the return type
<mzanetti> but yeah. I guess its the same
<karni> Saviq: I'll address the rest of the comments on card-overlay branch
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think in this case it's because it's not wrapped in QVariant maybe
<Saviq> karni, cool, I got previews *almost* working
<karni> Saviq: fantastic :)
<mzanetti> huh... no. its a pointer. don't wrap that in QVariants
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, don't listen to me
<Saviq> mzanetti, was thinking of different place in the code
<mzanetti> :) no worries
<Saviq> ah, it's not qmlRegistered
<mhall119> Saviq: why doxygen?
<Saviq> mhall119, as opposed to?
<mhall119> QDoc
<karni> Saviq: I think that unity8-card-overlay willl have to be against new-scopes. CardCarousel.qml is not present in unity8 (only contains DashCarousel, while it is CardCarousel.qml that should override whether overlay is shown on current item)
<karni> whatcha think?
<karni> s/against/rebased on new-scopes
<Saviq> karni, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/newscopes-card-overlay/+merge/204797
<karni> haha
 * karni marks WIP
<karni> Saviq: shall I just continue work in that branch?
<Saviq> karni, yup, is why I pushed it under unity-team
<karni> thanks bug
<karni> *bud :D
<mhall119> Saviq: I ask about qdoc because that's what all of the SDK uses already, and I have an importer for qdoc into the API website for publishing
<mhall119> for doxygen somebody would have to write an parser/importer to get it published to the API website
<Saviq> mhall119, oh well, I thought doxygen was meant to be used...
<Saviq> mhall119, fortunately they're compatible
<mhall119> in that case I can set you up on developer.ubuntu.com/api/unity/<version>/ for qdoc generated stuff
<mhall119> developer.u.c/api is just a reverse proxy too, so we can set up unity.u.c/api/ to point to it too
<mhall119> ...maybe
<mhall119> well, ok, on second thought that would take some work
<mhall119> mostly because of the website theme
<Saviq> mhall119, if you can try and see how this will work out, that'd be nice
<mhall119> Saviq: worst case scenario, we deploy a separate instance of the API website just for Unity
<mhall119> it's all Juju charmed now, so that shouldn't be hard
<mhall119> (famous last words)
<Saviq> :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6880650/
<karni> Saviq: I assume the shader should fade in together with CardHeader (as if they were one thing)
<karni> I'll do it for text first. Once that works, I'll include the shade effect.
<Saviq> karni, yeah, fade in text, too
<mzanetti> Saviq: another one of my cmake hacks :D https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/make-single-testfunction/+merge/205035
<Saviq> mzanetti, huh, is $(FUNCTION) something cmake knows?
<mzanetti> no
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, sort of yes
<mzanetti> its make
<mzanetti> $(FOO) can be used to pass arguments to make
<mzanetti> but not real arguments
<mzanetti> only vial FOO=blabla
<Saviq> mzanetti, will it work with ninja?
 * mzanetti tries
<mzanetti> works with nmake according to stackoverflow
<om26er> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1276747
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1276747 in autopilot (Ubuntu) "after starting a new app cannot get proxy object for unity8" [Undecided,New]
<mhr3_> saviq, eh, yea, sorry
<Saviq> om26er, yeah, saw that - affected autopilot, too, we're not doing anything special around this
<mhr3_> saviq, will add to my previewstack branch
<Saviq> mhr3_, nw, it excepts anyway
<Saviq> ;)
<mhr3_> sucks :P
<om26er> Saviq, thanks for that
<mzanetti> Saviq: too bad... ninja doesn't like the $
<mzanetti> wants $$
<mzanetti> but then it breaks
<elopio> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/url-dispatcher_test/+merge/205037
<Saviq> ok, finishing early today ;P
<karni> Saviq: early you say :D 8:30 haha. If you happen to drop around, the isCurrentItem attached property doesn't seem to work for me :| http://paste.ubuntu.com/6881024/
<karni> btw your overlay is lovely
<karni> font color: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6881030/
<Saviq> karni, "=== true" can probably be dropped
<karni> ack
<karni> just pushed the version that doesn't work with attached property isCurrentItem
<karni> left a comment, don't know why it doesn't work.
<Saviq> karni, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Components.Themes.PaletteValues/ use these for the default color
<karni> if you put true/false, it toggles overlay on all items, so the attached property should work
<karni> Saviq: I asked katie for those, she just said "white" in overlay xD thanks!
<Saviq> karni, attached properties are only available on the direct delegate item
<karni> the Loader in that case..
<Saviq> karni, yeah, for overlay white, but for the default - use one foregroundColor
 * karni nods
<Saviq> karni, not Loader, Card?
<Saviq> karni, ah I know what you mean
<karni> that in that case, that'd be  showHeader: isCurrentItem
<karni> and that doesn't work either
<karni> actually, it says  ReferenceError: isCurrentItem is not defined
<karni> we use Loader as the delegate in Carousel
<karni> maybe that's the reason
<Saviq> karni, no, you're right - ListView.isCurrentItem would only be available in the Loader
<karni> parent.ListView.isCurrentItem works
<karni> within Card { } in CardCarousel
<karni> just found out by trial and error ;P
<Saviq> karni, tricky ;)
<karni> makes sense, as Loader would be parent of Card, but the Card becomes the delegate so.. not very intuitive
<karni> hahahah, when you click - isCurrentItem changes. when you scroll the carousel, it doesn't :D
<karni> challenge!
<karni> let my try that on my own, tho! xD
<karni> actually, got a session in 5 minutes, but I'll try to set current item from within Carousel component
<Saviq> karni, showHeader: explicitlyScaled
<karni> smart xD
<Saviq> karni, that's what it's there for (but the name is tricky) Cimi, you and your prop names :P
<karni> SLICK
<karni> hahah
<karni> yeah, naming is one of two worse problems in programming. the other is cache invalidation ;P
<karni> *proper naming
<Saviq> karni, to only use a single animation, you can go: opacity: header.opacity * 0.6 for the overlay
<karni> yeah, I thought it'd be better to use one (or pull Shader under CardHeader with z: -1 )
<Saviq> karni, not sure what that has to do ;)
<Saviq> karni, opacity is inherited, but z-order does not change parentship
<karni> Saviq: I thought I could use one "Behavior" declaration, but I guess I can't (like, one animator, if that even matters)
<karni> ok, now I get it heh, sorry :)
<Saviq> karni, you could, though, set parent: of the header to the overlay, when in overlay mode
<karni> :D
<Saviq> karni, and sure, you could use a single Animation object
<Saviq> karni, but that's effectively what opacity: header.opacity * 0.6 does
 * karni nods, fixed
<Saviq> karni, with less code, 'cause you don't have to explicitly configure the Animation
<karni> Correct, sir. Pushed
<karni> Shall I leave it WIP to center align title within overlay (whish works in vertical mode, so Left aligned) ?
<karni> but seriously, you should go enjoy your evening pal :)
<Saviq> karni, not sure it should center in overlay
<karni> Saviq: that's what's in design doc, katie added overlay section
<Saviq> karni, I'll enjoy my week starting Saturday, when I'm off snowboarding in Austria, but first I need to earn it ;)
<karni> :O wohooo \o/
<karni> Saviq: leaving for a week? you've certainly earned it
<Saviq> karni, yeah, I just want to leave you guys in a state where you can mostly apply tweaks to the whole system, rather than have to implement huge portions of it
<karni> :))
<karni> Appreciated
<karni> Very much
<kgunn> Saviq: booo...leaving
<kgunn> enjoy
<kgunn> hope there's snow
<Saviq> karni, you should run stuff before pushing ;)
<Saviq>         opacity:  opacity: header.opacity * 0.6
<karni> d'uh
<karni> that's what happens when trying to work in middle of session, my bad :/
<karni> was sure I :s <enter>'ed ;P
<Saviq> kgunn, hold your horses, I'm still here :D
<karni> fixed, sorry about that ://
<kgunn> Saviq: oh right...8 not 6
<Saviq> karni, re: margins, we should probably push them down into CardHeader, no need for them to be in two places
<Saviq> karni, /me does
<karni> :D was about to say "consider it done"
<karni> ok. /me listens to the session
<Saviq> karni, height: header.height is not good, we don't want to make overlays of different height in case there's only one line of title or missing subtitle
<Saviq> karni, CardTool needs to give up headerHeight
<karni> Saviq: ack
<karni> I'll figure it out
<karni> Saviq: I assume it'd be either 2 lines (for title) or 3 lines (for title+subtitle, if both are mapped)
<karni> That sucks, cose we'll have 2 lines even if no title wraps to two lines
<karni> :(
<karni> but I guess that's better than have different height, yes
<Saviq> karni, it sucks less than overlay going up and down
 * karni agrees
<Saviq> karni, or well, maybe it depends
<Saviq> karni, as in Carousel you only ever show a single overlay
<karni> maybe I should ask katie?
<karni> right
<Saviq> karni, but in Grid you show them all
<karni> good point
<karni> actually, very good observation
<Saviq> karni, so yeah, asking for design input would be good
<karni> I'll do that
<Saviq> karni, I moved most of your changes into unity8-card-overlay
<Saviq> karni, and merged+pushed into newscopes-card-overlay
 * karni looks
<karni> Looks great, Saviq, thank you
 * Saviq really likes it how we managed to keep the diff between old and new scopes really small
<karni> Yea, you did it fantastic
<bregma> tedg, I'm having trouble launching apps through upstart-app-launch, are there any cunning debug tricks?
<tedg> bregma, Which branch are you using?
<bregma> trunk ... in a Unity8 session on Mir on the desktop
<tedg> bregma, K
<tedg> bregma, So I'd set the glib debug flag
<tedg> bregma, initctl set-env --global G_MESSSAGES_DEBUG=all
<tedg> bregma, That'll put more interesting stuff in ~/.cache/upstart/application*
<bregma> sounds like a good start
<tedg> bregma, Wait, are you using trunk or main?
<tedg> Like what's released in archive
<bregma> whatever's in the release archive
<tedg> K, that should be your next step then.
<bregma> tedg, does upstart-app-launch/desktop-exec reset the environment or something?
<tedg> bregma, It configures it, upstart creates a clean environment each time.
<tedg> bregma, You can get it with initctl get-env
<bregma> well, I'm setting the QT_QPA_PLATFORM explitcitly with initctl set-env (and env directives) but the app crashlog does not show anything but a few basic variables
<tedg> set-env --global ?
<tedg> What is generally best is to put that in an upstart job that is "start on starting dbus" so then it gets into the dbus env as well.
<tedg> bregma, This is my ~/.config/upstart/glib-debug.conf as an example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6881793/
<elopio> mterry: are you still here?
<mterry> elopio, yup
<elopio> I don't understand why url-dispatcher stops working when we do the initctl stop unity8
<mterry> elopio, I'm looking at things now too
<elopio> is the unity process we launch on the tests missing something?
<mterry> elopio, does autopilot know the right DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS?
<elopio> mterry: I bet not, but you said that comes from an environment variable, right?
<mterry> elopio, you might be thinking of me saying about MIR_SOCKET
<mterry> elopio, I'm talking about url-dispatcher being able to see dbus
<mterry> elopio, I'm testing this idea now
<mterry> elopio, no, that's fine
<elopio> my previous tests restart unity8 and still can talk to the session dbus. But I barely know what I'm talking about :)
<elopio> my guess is that initctl start unity8 does something we are not doing on the test's launch unity.
<mterry> was just a though
<mterry> hm
<mterry> elopio, if I enter a bogus url or whatever to dispatcher, I get an error
<mterry> I don't see that here
<elopio> mterry: could the camera app be behind unity?
<mterry> elopio, camera-app isn't running
<elopio> mterry: it is here.
<mterry> oh , let me try again
<mterry> elopio, right you are!
<mterry> How does AP launch unity8?  I thought it was via upstart too
<elopio> good :)
<elopio> sadly, that leaves me as clueless as before, jaja.
<elopio> mterry: it does initctl start unity8, but it also does a lot of other things I'm looking for the first time
<elopio> os.unlink(
<elopio>                 os.getenv('MIR_SOCKET',
<elopio>                           os.path.join(os.getenv('XDG_RUNTIME_DIR', "/tmp"),
<elopio>                                        "mir_socket")))
<elopio> I don't know what's that about.
<mterry> elopio, that's just cleaning up from previous runs
<mterry> elopio, shouldn't be anything to worry about
<kgunn> mterry: you got your wish...0.1.4 mir is landing now...its actually in devel-proposed image now
<mterry> kgunn, sorta.  I want 0.1.5 though!
<mterry> elopio, odd results
<kgunn> and it has the orientation argument in the configure_output
<kgunn> mterry: it took so long....
<kgunn> i just remerged devel into the MP :)
<mterry> kgunn, oh good!
<kgunn> duflu set it up perfect so the so bumps were in devel...but the deb bump is only in trunk
<kgunn> so i didn't have to wait
<kgunn> enjoy!
<mterry> kgunn, now we just have to get the new AP tests sorted.  Neither one is working even against current image right now
<kgunn> eegads
<mterry> kgunn, tests are hard
<kgunn> lol
<kgunn> mterry: no kidding i keep telling people this
<kgunn> theyu
<kgunn> they're like hey...just get a guy to do a test for 2 weeks...
<mterry> elopio, so when I manually run camera-app (sudo -u phablet -i camera-app) I get different results between the two runs (normal and AP)
<kgunn> i'm like...uh, no...it takes maintenance
<mterry> elopio, normal gives me "QUbuntu: Could not create application instance"
<kgunn> ok, gonna drop for abit...later
<mterry> elopio, AP gives me http://paste.ubuntu.com/6882127/
<mterry> kgunn, bye
<mterry> elopio, why would we get those results?
<mterry> elopio, neither brings up camera-app
<elopio> mterry: I have no idea.
<elopio> veebers should know more about this code, but I think new zeland is on holidays.
<elopio> mterry: at what point of the autopilot test are you trying to launch the camera?
<mterry> elopio, I'm doing my current testing in a separate adb terminal and running the camera-app manually either during AP test or during normal operation
<mterry> elopio, not running it from the test, just during the test
<elopio> right. It's weird, the set up of the unitytestcase must be playing tricks with the environment.
<mterry> elopio, but it's weird that during AP test, it seems to get further
<elopio> mterry: this is how we are starting unity on the tests:
<elopio> /sbin/initctl start unity8 BINARY=/usr/bin/unity8 ARGS= XDG_DATA_DIRS=/usr/share/unity8/mocks/data:/usr/share/ubuntu-touch-surfaceflinger:/usr/local/share/:/usr/share/ LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/unity8/qml/mocks/libusermetrics:/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/unity8/qml/mocks/LightDM/single QML2_IMPORT_PATH=/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/unity8/qml/mocks QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY=1
<elopio> if I do that manually, and manually launch the camera, it doesn't appear in front.
<mterry> ok, good
<mterry> so we can start taking away things  :)
<mterry> oh we have quite a few mocks there
<mterry> elopio, /usr/share/unity8/mocks/data in XDG_DATA_DIRS
<mterry> hm
<mterry> maybe something else too
<mterry> elopio, that and dropping QML2_IMPORT_PATH=/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/unity8/qml/mocks
<elopio> mterry: yes! without those two, it works.
<elopio> there is a fake application manager, maybe not updated to work with url dispatcher?
<elopio> it seems to be faking too much.
<mterry> elopio, why are we faking that much in AP mode?
 * mterry looks at the delta for the mock and real thing
<elopio> mterry: I don't know. I'm a new comer. I added one fake, that was to avoid talking to the click servers
<elopio> I suppose there are some good reasons for these others.
 * elopio makes a mental note to always add a comment on the reason for using a fake.
#ubuntu-unity 2014-02-06
<mterry> elopio, well, I'm feeling like it's past EOD for me, let's look at this tomorrow
<elopio> mterry: have a good night.
<elopio> I'm trying to make the data mocks optional, but I think I broke something else because it is not working now. I'll better get some rest too.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hey, when you have some minutes for a review, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/new-preview/+merge/205086 - could use an opinion whether I should add more tests
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll be away for about two hours, gotta run an errand
<tsdgeos> oki
<Saviq> although I'll try and look here
<tsdgeos> but first
<tsdgeos> OMG we are green!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hold your horses! ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we're still not landing stuff ;D
<tsdgeos> sure but there's a green in the prairy
<tsdgeos> spring is coming!
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the tests look reasonable
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i didn't do a more in depth review, just a few nitpicks and looking at the tests
<tsdgeos> tell me if you want me to do a bit of a deeper look
<tsdgeos> dednick: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator-client-profile-switch/+merge/203985 ?
<dednick> tsdgeos: ah. cheers
<dednick> tsdgeos: it's an optional arg.
<dednick> not really sure why it worked when i tested though..
<dednick> tsdgeos: ah, right. because indexOf probably returned -1...
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> the if never returned true, no?
<dednick> tsdgeos: it did. because the first is just contains, and args.size() > (-1 + 1)
<tsdgeos> ah right
<tsdgeos> so can you fix it and add a test?
<tsdgeos> i.e check that -profile foo gives you foo profile
<dednick> tsdgeos: um, i think a test for this is a bit of overkill.
<dednick> tsdgeos: testing a test ui...
<tsdgeos> well testing ui is all we do here :D
<dednick> tsdgeos: IndicatorsClient is the "test app" we use to test indicators with autopilot.
<tsdgeos> i mean can't you just fake passing stuff to IndicatorsClient and then check it got set?
<tsdgeos> ah, so you mean testing the test
<tsdgeos> ok, i can take that
<tsdgeos> dandrader: can you do https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicators.hint-interval/+merge/202104 ?
<tsdgeos> dednick: there?
<dednick> tsdgeos: i am
<dednick> pysically. maybe not all mentally...
<tsdgeos> dednick: i don't totally understand that profile switch, i see the profile propagates down from the client, but when not in the client where does the profile come from?
<tsdgeos> does it come from ./qml/Panel/Indicators.qml and is just hardcoded to "phone" for the moment?
<dednick> tsdgeos: it's hardcoded at the moment to use "phone" in qml/Panel/Indicators.qml
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> dednick: maybe a TODO there saying "this should not be hardcoded"?
<dednick> tsdgeos: aiight
<dednick> tsdgeos: done
<tsdgeos> tx
<tsdgeos> two greens, there are two greens https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity8-ci/ \o/
<tsdgeos> dednick: what's the name of the battery indicator?
<tsdgeos> indicator-power?
<tsdgeos> seems so
<Cimi> tsdgeos, which component shall I pick up next?
<tsdgeos> good question
 * tsdgeos opens the document
<tsdgeos> Cimi: rating?
<dednick> tsdgeos: yeah, indicator-power
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: cimi does ratingS?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you tell me :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looking at the app preview we're missing the header
<tsdgeos> which header?
<tsdgeos> E_TOO_MANY_HEADERS
<Saviq> tsdgeos, like in the card
<tsdgeos> ah i thought we had the card header already
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there "top" header won't be a widget
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we do
<tsdgeos> but doesn't understand json?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, more or less, yes
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Cimi: have you started already, if not maybe look at the header as Saviq says?
<tsdgeos> if not, i'm almost done-ish with actions
<tsdgeos> so i could take that one
<Cimi> tsdgeos, let me take both :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I have to go to the office though today, so bring something bigger
<Cimi> tsdgeos, zoomable image? :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I ant to do media player
<tsdgeos> Cimi: header is more important, since we *need* it now
<tsdgeos> media player is more of a wish list i gather
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so let's focus on reusing the card header first, you can do it or i can do it, your call
<tsdgeos> but media player i'd say is something we don't need now (at least for the mockups i've seen)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑↑↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Cimi, video player → later, we won't do video playback before we can do it out-of-process anyway
<Saviq> later == when we can play video out-of-process
<tsdgeos> +1
<Saviq> Cimi, and zoomable image is not designed well yet
<Saviq> Cimi, since we don't know what to do when zooming (see my comments in the "future dash" spec)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, do header
<Cimi> tsdgeos, since it's more important
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I have a chat today with desktop team
<Cimi> I think about legacy etc
<Cimi> they're in london
<Cimi> might spend more time with them
<tsdgeos> ok, i'll do it
<Cimi> I'll do ratings
<Saviq> Cimi, tsdgeos, we do, though, need an image widget anyway, just not support the zoomable prop
<Saviq> but that should be rather simple
<tsdgeos> Saviq: outside the image gallery?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm I think so, yes, just a single image
<tsdgeos> ok
 * Saviq wonders if we should add more props for the Image - like aspect ratio, fill mode...
<Cimi> Saviq, aspect ration no
<Cimi> Saviq, fill mode definitely
<Saviq> Cimi, one without the other doesn't make much sense
<Cimi> Saviq, unless we state
<Cimi> "we're going to support just this"
<Cimi> so you plan things ahead and you're consistent
<Saviq> ok actually it looks like images are same height as gallery, so no need for any of those
<Saviq> at least not now
<dandrader> greyback, would you like or have time to review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity-mir/clipboard/+merge/205135
<greyback> dandrader: that isn't as much code as I was expecting :) I can take it.
<dandrader> greyback, great! thanks!
<greyback> dandrader: for future we need to put the proto into a separate package/project
<dandrader> greyback, not sure if the extra complexity is worth it, but it's indeed more correct
<dandrader> greyback, just added the specific mir branch is depends on to the description as well
<greyback> dandrader: ah good to know
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you doing https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/action_preview_widget/+merge/204998 ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will do, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm adding a test for the onFocusChanged in new-preview
<Saviq> tsdgeos, would like a real review when that's done
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will  let you knw
<Cimi> Saviq, this one is ready too now https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.previews_textSummary/+merge/204177
<Saviq> Cimi, k
<Saviq> greyback, FINALLY! congratz!
<Saviq> rsalveti, congratz to you too, well deserved :)
<Saviq> didrocks, and you :)
<greyback> Saviq: ta :)
<rsalveti> Saviq: thanks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, shouldn't a Behavior on contentY make a ListView animate when positionViewAtIndex() is triggered?
<didrocks> Saviq: thanks you, congrats greyback and rsalveti as well!
<rsalveti> yeah, congrats as well :-)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/new-preview/+merge/205086 ready
<karni> o/
<karni> greyback: rsalveti: Congrats you guys!! Great job!
<greyback> karni: thanks :)
<karni> :)
<greyback> didrocks: rsalveti: congrats to you both also
<mhr3_> Saviq, what do i need so have new previews? your new-previews branch i guess? :)
<mhr3_> s/so/to/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so this typo you had shows you probably need another test for PreviewWidgetFactory in which you don't overwrite the source?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, probably
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I didn't want to write one for the mapping... but yeah, will do
<tsdgeos> it's a bit weird
<Cimi> greyback, congrats, good time to come living in London
<tsdgeos> as you're effectevily testing the switch
<Saviq> tsdgeos, exactly
<mhr3_> Saviq, also, which widget types are supposed to be supported atm?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, ignore it then
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, but we need it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will add, it's a simple test
<Saviq> mhr3_, audio, gallery, text and actions, header is in the works
<greyback> Cimi: thanks! Just need a few more of them and I'd be able to afford to live in London :)
<Saviq> ;D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Cimi, we'll need the progress widget, too
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do we want to use it as the docu says or?
<tsdgeos> i mean the docu says an action button that automagically turns into a progress bar
 * Cimi loves his IRC notifications on the watch when I have laptop closed
<Cimi> this is just awesome!
<Saviq> Cimi, open your laptop this instance
<Saviq> Cimi, you're at work, remember?
<Cimi> Saviq, just back from lunch
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, separate widget
<Cimi> Saviq, it's 14 here
<Saviq> Cimi, you close your laptop over lunch?!
<Cimi> Saviq, standby
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<Cimi> I close the lid
<dandrader> greyback, didn't get your "rpc for copy" comment
<dandrader> greyback, you're suggesting "service UnityService { message copy .... }" (don't even know if that construct exists)?
<paulliu> Saviq: I don't mind to take the progress widget .
<Cimi> Saviq, ZNC -> pushover -> android -> pebble
<Saviq> paulliu, ah, I wasn't exactly sure what're you doing these days, thought you were helping folks closer to the backends?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, I know you're into your watches ;)
<paulliu> Saviq: yes. And now I should help to get the previews componentized done.
<Saviq> paulliu, ok cool, start with Image, then
<paulliu> Saviq: got it.
<Saviq> paulliu, look at one of the approved widgets in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/+activereviews
<greyback> dandrader: well first off if a client calls copy(), could it fail? Does client care if copy() fails?
<paulliu> Saviq: seems your branch (previews_audioPlayer) is not yet merged.
<Saviq> paulliu, you want to base your new widget off of lp:~unity-team/unity8/unity8.previews_audioPlayer branch
<paulliu> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> paulliu, that's Cimi's
<Cimi> internet at home: 152Mbps/12, office, 12/10
<dandrader> greyback, well, theoretically any rpc call can fail
<Saviq> paulliu, and no branches are merged as CI Train is stopped
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.. got it.
<Cimi> Saviq, when will it get merged?
<dandrader> greyback, but we surely don't care if the copy() fails at this point
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/action_preview_widget/+merge/204998/comments/479765
<dandrader> greyback, as for the Void thing, I was just following the idiom used in mir
<Saviq> Cimi, I hope to get a slot today
<Saviq> Cimi, it's not entirely my call :/
<greyback> dandrader: aha ok.
<dandrader> greyback, but the error field is optional, you know
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm in the office, shall I push someone in the desktop team or CI? :)
<dandrader> greyback, if you don't set it, it won't bet sent
<Cimi> I can be annoying :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<greyback> dandrader: it was confusing me, using these rpc calls for something that look like a single message
<dandrader> greyback, well, that's how it's done in protobuf as far as I known: you have a service and inside it a number of rpc functions
<dandrader> greyback, and each rpc function necessarily takes a message in and sends back another message
<Saviq> didrocks, any chance for a landing slot for unity8 today?
<dandrader> greyback, and you can use the return message to at least know that the rpc was successful (server received and acked it)
<greyback> dandrader: rpc is a message + a reply, no?
<dandrader> greyback, yes
<greyback> dandrader: for copy, do we need the reply?
<dandrader> greyback, a request message and a result message
<greyback> is always having a reply good practice?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i thought i had to pass back my own data on a button click, so no data for buttons?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, data is only for additional data
<dandrader> greyback, we need so that we know that it has been received. i.e., that the rpc is complete
<dandrader> alan_g, ^^^^
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i am not sure i understand what you mean with "Can we override the clicked() signal to send just the action id?"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, instead of a new signal
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can we do signal clicked(string id)?
<dandrader> greyback, alan_g is our protobug expert
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but didn't we say we wanted to call it triggered?
<dandrader> protobuf
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Button already has a signal clicked()
<Saviq> tsdgeos, higher up, yes
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> let me see
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but button is clicked, action is triggered
<tsdgeos> not sre how happy is qml with overrriden signal names tbh
<greyback> dandrader: yes, best to ask him
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hence the ? :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the result itself is sent with actions, on top of that we only need widget and action id, and any data (rating, review, progress status etc.)
<alan_g> We've used protobuf to implement rpc from the client and messaging from the server. Stepping outside that needs additional work
<Saviq> dednick, standup
<Saviq> kgunn, kudos ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: can you assign for Saviq? ^
<sil2100> Saviq: is the landing ready?
<Saviq> didrocks, sil2100, no, not yet - was just asking whether we're landing again?
<mterry> Oh, I meant to ask in the meeting.  elopio and I are seeing that when the mock Unity plugin is used during AP tests, url-dispatcher doesn't work right.  Presumably due to applicationmanager?  Does anyone know off the top of their heads why that would be?
<mterry> Saviq, mzanetti ^
<sil2100> Saviq: we're landing now ;) We had a green image in the morning so we're ok
<Saviq> sil2100, didrocks yay :)
<Saviq> sil2100, didrocks can we have a silo for unity-mir then?
<greyback> alan_g: my query was more of a "best practice" inquiry with protobuf. He implemented copy/paste with protobuf. I was questioning if "copy" needs to be an rpc call, or if simply a "message" would do - i.e. would a client ever care if the copy call failed?
<Saviq> sil2100, line 42
<mzanetti> mterry: hmm... no, not really
<karni> Saviq: re: overlay height - katie's comment isn't conclusive to me. "header height would be the same as a non-overlaid header". Would you say she's aware that title only 2-line header is shorter than title only 1-line header?
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, we are landing
<mzanetti> mterry: but... is it using the mock applicationmanager plugin?
<greyback> tbh, I suppose silent fails are bad
<Saviq> karni, probably best ping here in #design on i.c.c
<karni> I'll do that
<mterry> mzanetti, among others yeah
<mzanetti> mterry: yeah, the fake appmanager doesn't connect to upstart or anything
<mzanetti> mterry: it has a hardcoded list of apps it knows
<mterry> mzanetti, url-dispatcher doesn't seem to go through upstart?
<alan_g> greyback: "copy" needs to be an RPC call because it happens client side and the existing support in Mir is for RPC on the client and messaging on the server.
<mzanetti> mterry: I suppose you want to start an app, right?
<mterry> mzanetti, yeah
<mzanetti> yeah, that goes from url-dispatcher to upstart, and from there to unity-mir.
<mzanetti> the fake appmanager in unity8 doesn't listen to that
<mzanetti> and hence doesn't actually start the app
<greyback> alan_g: just what I needed to know, thank you
<alan_g> yw
 * mterry isn't convinced that it actually goes through upstart
<Saviq> mterry, it does
<Saviq> mterry, upstart-app-launch
<Saviq> +lib
<mterry> if that were true, we wouldn't be seeing the bug from nested mode we did see
<Saviq> mterry, that was dbus-dispatched, right?
<mterry> where we had to add MIR_SOCKET to dbus's environment (it was already in upstart's environment)
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, let me assign that
<mterry> Saviq, via url-dispatcher
<Saviq> mterry, well, they're definitely upstart-managed, that's for sure
<Saviq> mterry, (see all the logs in .cache/upstart/)
 * mterry wonders how this needs dbus's environment then
<Saviq> tedg, can you shed some light on this ↑
 * mzanetti goes for a run as long as the sun is shining. bbiab
<tedg> I'm a little confused
<elopio> I'm sorry I missed the stand up.
<mterry> tedg, so we had a bug where url-dispatched apps didn't work in nested mode
<tedg> So url-dispatcher definitely uses upstart.
<elopio> but I just worked with mterry yesterday, so that's already on the log.
 * elopio listens carefully.
<mterry> tedg, adding the correct MIR_SOCKET to dbus's environment fixed that
<mterry> tedg, now I'm wondering why if url-dispatcher just uses upstart
<tedg> mterry, Was the proper MIR_SOCKET set in the global upstart env?
<mterry> tedg, yes
<mterry> tedg, other upstart launches worked
<mterry> tedg, only url-dispatcher was busted
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, silo assigned - just make sure you check that all the MR's written down are MR's not branches ;) THere was one there
<tedg> mterry, That's definitely weird.  Just because URL dispatcher is kinda simplistic.
<tedg> mterry, It doesn't set any environment other than the URI.
<mterry> tedg, let me double confirm it's not specific to click scope then
<tedg> mterry, You can throw the glib debug messages flag into URL dispatcher and it'll print out every URL it gets.
<mterry> tedg, (click scope was launching the url-dispatcher)
<tedg> I'm hoping Upstart launches it, and click scope calls it :-)
<mterry> tedg, so click scope is calling settings:///system/online-accounts
<mterry> tedg, which when I call manually on command line is also busted in nested mode
<mterry> tedg, but what happens is settings comes up
<mterry> tedg, then a second accounts window comes up busted
<mterry> tedg, only the second window is busted
 * mterry wonders what the heck system-settings is doing
<mterry> seb128, ^
<seb128> mterry, howdy
<seb128> mterry, do I need to read backlog or can you summarize the question?
<mterry> seb128, how does system-settings handle url-dispatches?  It seems to open a second accounts window via dbus instead of upstart?
<mterry> seb128, like
<mterry> url-dispatcher settings:///system/online-accounts
<seb128> mterry, online accounts is special, they are a different app than system settings
<mterry> seb128, that line gives me two windows
<tedg> mterry, Can you try with clock or something else just to see if it's a settings thing or not?
<mterry> seb128, curious
<seb128> mterry, right
<mterry> tedg, it's just settings
<mterry> tedg, you can go now, thanks  ;)
<seb128> mterry, the experience relies on Mir work that is not there yet, same as content picker
<tedg> Heh, okay
<mterry> seb128, it's launched via dbus?
<tedg> Good luck seb128, remember no hits below the belt.
<mterry> elopio, sounds like the test needs system-settings then.   It's the only one that does this dbus-launching thing
<seb128> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings/plugin-invocation/+merge/176929
<mhr3_> Saviq, what's still missing to hook things up with the new preview? atm it's still trying to use the old renderers
<mterry> elopio, and specifically the online acccounts plugin
<elopio> mterry: that's easy, but will add a new dependency.
<mterry> elopio, yeah  :-/  Plus, we'd still be fighting the mocks
 * elopio tries to see if this time it gets the focus.
<mterry> elopio, we need just a package of system-level AP test
<tsdgeos> Saviq: "Duplicate signal name: invalid override of property change signal or superclass signal"
<elopio> mterry: that, and a way to reproduce this dbus launching without the real system settings.
<seb128> mterry, you better ask kenvandine or mardy about the online account
<elopio> but we have now added like 6 new tests to the backlog. Lets finish this one first.
<mterry> elopio, good news
<seb128> mterry, is your issue similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1273781 ?
<mterry> elopio, using settings:// does not mind the mocks
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1273781 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "If you open the accounts page in the settings app and close it you can't reopen it" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mterry> seb128, the issue I see with nested mode is that the accounts window tries to connect to the system compositor instead of unity8, so it can't be swiped away or such
<mterry> elopio, so we could certainly add a dependency for this test...  But it seems heavy handed
<elopio> mterry: the project that will hold ubuntu-level tests is not ready. Would it be ok to have it in unity for now, and move it later?
<mterry> elopio, I'm personally OK with it
<mterry> mzanetti, how bad is it to add a dep on system-settings for a unity8 AP test?
<elopio> mterry, mzanetti: system settings, and online accounts.
<mterry> true
<elopio> tedg: I have some questions. Still around?
<tedg> elopio, Sure, what's up?
<elopio> tedg: I would like to launch with URL dispatcher an application I create during a test setup.
<elopio> so it won't be installed. Can I launch qmlscene with my own QML file?
<tedg> elopio, Will it have a desktop file?
<tedg> I guess, let me say it another way. You need a desktop file :-)
<elopio> tedg: it can have one, but not on /usr/
<tedg> Sure, but in ~/.local/share/applications
<elopio> tedg: sure, I can put it there without problems.
<elopio> so, should I give url dispatcher the name of that desktop file?
<tedg> elopio, Yes, so you can give it: application:///foo.desktop
<elopio> that's pretty good, thanks :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: does signalspy have a cleanup function?
<elopio> tedg: the other thing I want to do is to mock url-dispatcher, so on the click scope test, I only check that we send the right URL. Is there a documentation of the dbus API so I can write the dbusmock?
<tedg> elopio, Don't tell your boss how easy it is ;-)  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/url-dispatcher/trunk.14.04/view/head:/data/com.canonical.URLDispatcher.xml
<tedg> elopio, Are you using dbus-test-runner's dbus-mock support?
<elopio> tedg: no, autopilot + python-dbusmock.
<mterry> elopio, so I'm going to test your unity8 test with the online account swapped in for camera-app, will let you know how it goes
<tedg> elopio, Ah, so a full system test.
<elopio> mterry: thanks. I'm also trying it on my phone before updating the branch.
<elopio> tedg: yes. Well, not full for now because we are isolating the external dependencies.
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, are you aware of a branch that hooks up the new previews?
<tedg> elopio, Interesting, we use dbusmock in our unit tests for URL Dispatcher.
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, don't see anything in active mps
<tedg> elopio, You could steal that code :-)
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: not really, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/new-preview/+merge/205086 is the closest thing i'd say
<mterry> elopio, huh, now I get same result with mocks not letting the app show
<tedg> elopio, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/url-dispatcher/trunk.14.04/view/head:/tests/lib-test.cc
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, yea, that's the one i'm running
<tsdgeos> but yeah, doesn't hook it up yet
<elopio> tedg: right, I will :) Then I can tell my boss I had to do nothing because you had it all covered.
<elopio> mterry: for one run, I could see the camera on top.
<elopio> but even then, it wasn't updating the current focused app property.
<elopio> back to the start...
<elopio> mterry: with the mocks, I get a white screen being opened. Without the mocks, I get system settings, not online accounts.
<elopio> curiouser and curiouser.
<elopio> mzanetti: where's the code for the real app-manager?
<tsdgeos> unity-mir i think
<mzanetti> yep
<Saviq_> sil2100, man, sorry about that
<Saviq> mhr3_, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes/+activereviews
<Saviq> mhr3_, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/newscopes-preview/+merge/205029
<Saviq> mhr3_, I hope to land the prereqs today, so that tomorrow we get it all into new-scopes
<didrocks> Saviq: btw, you will get candies once unity-mir lands :)
<mhr3_> Saviq, we're getting somewhere :) http://imgur.com/uMZwsfB
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: so i still need https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/handle-quit-action so that the hud quit works, right=
<Saviq> mhr3_, w00t!
<Saviq> thostr_, ↑↑
<mhr3_> Saviq, it's missing text field though
<Saviq> mhr3_, "text field"?
<mhr3_> i pushed gallery, actions, text, audio
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: yes, but that just adds it to the toolbar
<Saviq> mhr3_, will have a look
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: there's also the ubuntu-ui-toolkit component to land
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: what do you mean it adds it to the toolbar?
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: doesn't your unity8 change add the quit action to the toolbar?
<pete-woods> before that it will just live in the actions list
<Saviq> didrocks, oh candies? why's that?
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: yes, i am saying that i need https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/handle-quit-action/+merge/203964 for it to actually quit, no?
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: sorry, yes, you're correct, I misunderstoof
<pete-woods> *misunderstood, even
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: ah, no worries, bool then
<tsdgeos> bool -> cool
<Saviq> didrocks, btw, any idea why SSO with the jenkins instance is so weird? Like I can press "build" and only then will it go through SSO, and then ask about the details every time
<didrocks> Saviq: there is ricmm's fix for enabling registering an application which failed at startup :)
<Saviq> didrocks, ah yeas
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, I don't know, I tried to poke IS about it
<didrocks> Saviq: just so that you feel better, I can tell you "you're not alone" :p
<Saviq> didrocks, not sure I feel better ;)
<Saviq> uh, conflict :/
<didrocks> I tried so hard though!
<Saviq> and tvoss not around
<didrocks> Saviq: want to remove one MP?
<didrocks> we can reconfigure
<Saviq> didrocks, no, want to fix it ;)
<didrocks> if the branch name is ~tvoss, that would be hard ;)
<mhr3_> Saviq, no, my bad... pushed it as "txt" instead of "text"... all good (minus the spinner)
<Saviq> mhr3_, yeah, spinner should go away, not sure why it doesn't, but then again it was pretty late yesterday when I wrote it and could not test :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, can you switch between previews fine?
<mhr3_> Saviq, hmm.. would need more than one result to tell :)
<Saviq> LD
<Saviq> ↑cool glasses
<seb128> kenvandine, mardy: can we get a gnome-control-center-signon upload?
<seb128> unity-control-center is needing the update
<mhr3_> Saviq, ok added another result, i can swipe to it, but there is some weirdness, the previews opens correctly only for the first result, if i try to open it from the second it displays just blank preview
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: I've just updated that ubuntu-ui-toolkit branch now I can actually test it properly
<Saviq> mhr3_, ok, we're getting there
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: oki, you know where my branch is, right?
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: yes, I've linked it to the overall bug, I already tested that part, and I'm certain it works
<tsdgeos> oki
<Saviq> mhr3_, if I can get the scope, I'll start fixing those
<Saviq> mhr3_, btw, just remembered - how do we handle previews that should come as responses to activation? where do I get the model?
<mhr3_> Saviq, we'll handle that somehow via the stack
<mhr3_> Saviq, it will either update the current preview or add a new one
<mhr3_> Saviq, and i'm actually using the mock test scope from unity-scopes-shell
<Saviq> mhr3_, I meant result activation, sorry
<Saviq> mhr3_, not actions
<karni> Saviq: sorry to bug you, tring to pull multiple parties into a meeting :) got couple minutes?
<mhr3_> Saviq, oh yea, still possible, but more explicit, the activation will come back with "do preview instead"
<mhr3_> Saviq, and i guess i'll just emit that as a signal
<mhr3_> Saviq, will be better for you that way i think?
<Saviq> mhr3_, otp, gimme a minute please
<mhall119> Saviq: does Unity8 use the same theme/theming funcitonality as the SDK components?
<Saviq> mhall119, yes
<Saviq> mhall119, but not extensively
<Saviq> mhall119, so for every thing someone would want themable, we need to make it happen
<mhall119> ok, but if the defaul SDK theme itself were to gain some ability to just change things like colors, would Unity8 automatically pick them up?
<mhr3_> mhall119, could you update the scopes docs again pls?
<mhr3_> mhall119, link coming up
<mhall119> mhr3_: was just about to ask for that :)
<mhall119> mhr3_: we're about to break for lunch, I'll upload them after
<mhr3_> mhall119, http://people.canonical.com/~mhr3/scopes.tgz
<mhr3_> mhall119, btw the dir name changed
<mhr3_> mhall119, if you can upload it to the old it'd be great, cause people bookmarked that already
<mhall119> I'll take a look
<mhr3_> thx
<Saviq> sil2100, ok, can we have a silo for unity8, too?
<Saviq> sil2100, or actually... maybe we should merge the two landings?
<Saviq> sil2100, one includes the TestPlan for the other anyway
<Saviq> didrocks,  ↑
<didrocks> Saviq: sounds good to me to merge them
 * Saviq does
<didrocks> Saviq: tell us when you are ready :)
<didrocks> I guess that will be first Mirv's assignement
<didrocks> Saviq: btw: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/167:20140206.1:20140115.1/6480/unity8-autopilot/741839/
<didrocks> not sure if it's due to new AP
<didrocks> or a flaky test/behavior
<Saviq> didrocks, not sure either, will have to investigate - didn't see that before
<Mirv> o/
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, I asked plars to rerun it to get more infos
<Saviq> didrocks, ok, line 42 can be reconfigured
<Saviq> didrocks, and line 52 can be removed
<Mirv> Saviq: ok, thanks for merging
<Mirv> Saviq: there's a 'comment' link in the proposal list...
<Mirv> Saviq: fixing
<Mirv> Saviq: ok done, silo reconfigured
<mhr3_> Cimi, ping
<mhr3_> Cimi, ping2
<Saviq> Mirv, man, sorry, that thing needs to be validated somehow...
<Saviq>  didrocks, 2014-02-06 17:48:37,988 INFO === Trying to prepare unity8 ===
<Saviq>  2014-02-06 17:48:38,155 INFO Branching https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/unity-mir/trunk to unity-mir
<Saviq> didrocks, looks like some label got mixed up - unity8 vs. unity-mir
<Saviq> Mirv, can you please reconfigure row 42? I had to resubmit a conflicting merge
<Saviq> and kick build after it's reconfigured...
<karni> Saviq: I need a quick tip :( I was hoping I'd pull CardHeader height from CardTool, so it's fixed (and not affected whether title is wrapped or not). Is that the right way to do it? Doesn't weem to work.
<karni> Does that make sense? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6886636/
<karni> Saviq: nvm, works great :)
<karni> Saviq: WIP -> needs review
<karni> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-card-overlay/+merge/204790
<karni> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/newscopes-card-overlay/+merge/204797
<mhall119> Saviq: http://ubuntuone.com/1cCsRpYVBbAMWn5ZogzTH7
<mhall119> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1277232
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1277232 in Indicator Date and Time "indicator icon and event icons within the indicator use wrong icon" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> mhall119, oh yay
<Saviq> Mirv, are you still there?
<karni> ready: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-title-alignment/+merge/204677
<Saviq> karni, conflict
<Saviq> karni, and not "titleAlignment" but "headerAlignment"
<karni> ^-^
<karni> I should really take it easy *sighs*
<elopio> mterry: I got it working once, with online accounts on top and everything.
<elopio> next time I run it, it breaks. If I wait a lot, I get a white screen.
<mterry> elopio, :(
<elopio> I'm seing this bug:
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1252294
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1252294 in unity-mir "Application window appears in the background" [High,Confirmed]
<mterry> elopio, you mentioned we might get a general component to put system-integration AP tests in soon?
<mterry> I'm assuming that would help us (no running mock stuff)
<elopio> mterry: omer is working on it. https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/ubuntu-integration-tests
<Saviq> karni, you need to scale down the header in CardCarousel (by selectedScaleFactor)
<elopio> mterry: yes, I'll start moving this tests with online accounts there. But I think we should have one inside unity that opens a fake application using url dispatcher. Don't you think so?
<Saviq> karni, again, 'cause we're scaling up instead of down
<mterry> elopio, didrocks gave go-ahead on landing nested support as long as we have a short-term plan for landing AP tests
<mterry> elopio, so maybe we wait for that for the full online-accounts bit
<mterry> elopio, for launching a fake application using url dispatcher, sure.  That'd be nice to have in unity8
<mterry> elopio, but that isn't a must-have for me like the online-accounts is/was
<elopio> mterry: yeah, you can tell didrocks that we have identified all the boundaries, I will be adding some tests for those boundaries and reporting bugs for the ones I can't make, and put the unity+mir+url dispatcher+online accounts tests on ubuntu-integration-tests
<Saviq> karni, small optimization: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6887632/
<elopio> sounds like a good short-term plan, right?
<mterry> elopio, yeah, thanks!  I appreciate your help in all this
<karni> Saviq: thank you
<elopio> mterry: no problem. I appreciate your help too, now I understand many more things.
<elopio> mterry: what we still need to define is how often those ubuntu-integration-tests are going to be run, and how to share the load of checking their failures.
<mterry> elopio, that last bit is an interesting one  :)
<elopio> I'm scared that if we just add many tests, we will spend half of our day figuring out what went wrong.
<elopio> and excercising a real ubuntu image, we have too many failure points
<karni> pushed your patch, Michal
<karni> (tring not to cause you highlight anymore :P)
<karni> one-liner for anyone https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-silence-typeerror/+merge/205266
 * karni marked title alignment WIP, fixing a test
<elopio> mterry: is there a way to wait until the application is fully loaded?
<elopio> if I try to swipe it away while it's loading, funny things happen.
<mterry> elopio, uh, other tests just seem to wait if it's the focused app
<elopio> mterry: that's not enough.
<mterry> greyback ^
<elopio> mterry: nevermind. Actually, the problem was that we are not swiping until the middle.
<Saviq> karni, implicitHeight is changed in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-card-overlay/+merge/204790
<Saviq> karni, indeed it doesn't shrink - IIUC there's a binding loop that's interrupted and that's why implicitHeight is not updated
<Saviq> karni, so when that gets merged, stuff should be better again
<Saviq> karni, as for the tests, which ones fail for you?
<karni> sorry, didn't notice your msg
<karni> NoSummary and HorizontalNoSummary
<karni> but I think any that exercise card height would fail
<karni> Saviq: ^
<karni> which would be true, because these are the only two exercising height haha
<karni> Saviq: gotta run. thanks for having a look at that. I need to learn more about binding loops, that can sometimes suck. funny enough, I came up myself with the fix that already was (written by you) in the overlay branch.
<karni> Have a good evening!
<Saviq> karni, o/
#ubuntu-unity 2014-02-07
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no release? :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, your action branch conflicted and then I couldn't get anyone to reconfigure :|
<Saviq> when I resubmitted as ~unity-team
<Saviq> so yeah, that's pretty crap
<tsdgeos> sorry :/
<tsdgeos> what it conflicted with?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, audioPlayer
<tsdgeos> really?
<tsdgeos> damn
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, /// vs. //! apparently
<tsdgeos> :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but don't be sorry, that's what this system causes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that would be an advantage of the staging branch
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> why did we decide against it?
<Saviq> more work than worth it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, a solution would probably be to start pushing as ~unity-team instead
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or well, not require a special person to be able to push a button...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, pushing as ~unity-team doesn't solve much since it still needs someone to approve your branch, no?
<tsdgeos> s/branch/change
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, 'cause there's no change in the CI train system
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you just build again
<Saviq> tsdgeos, reconfiguration is only needed when MPs change
<Saviq> as in MP URL
<tsdgeos> oki
<Saviq> tsdgeos, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-card-overlay/+merge/204790 please?
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> about the build thing
<tsdgeos> so what do we do?
<tsdgeos> do i remerge my thing?
<tsdgeos> approve yours?
<tsdgeos> or?
<tsdgeos> did you resubmit all the dependant branches on mine to depend on the new one?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I approved mine already, we just need to get someone to reconfigure the silo
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let me see if any dependant branches conflict
<Saviq> there's only one
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do we need to resubmit it for the prerequisite branch to be updated, or that's old stuff we don't need anymore in this silo approach?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, just did
<Saviq> tsdgeos, prerequisite still helps to show the diff correctly
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/new-preview/+merge/205297
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so while it's not required, it's useful still
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> done
<Saviq> how THE FUCK is that a conflict http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6890078/
<tsdgeos> criss cross
<tsdgeos> merge with a different algorithm
<tsdgeos> that's what we get for moving stuff around and merging it in weird orders
<tsdgeos> it's a bit of sad
<tsdgeos> but as said, without staging it's what we are doomed with :D
<Saviq> yeah, problem is, will the train try --weave
<tsdgeos> i guess that's a question for didrocks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, your branch would probably merge with --weave fine, too
<Saviq> /have merged
<Saviq> oh maybe not
<Saviq> there was an actual conflict there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, anyway, I think staging is just more work, in the normal case we'd land every day, maybe two
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and also I'd need a `pull` instead of `merge` there, I can't live with a history of "pull from staging"
<tsdgeos> he he
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> we just need to land every day :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and we'd have to merge stuff manually into staging, keeping authors and commit messages... bleh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, TBH what we really need is more control, and less waiting for didrocks to WAKE UP! ;P
<tsdgeos> or that
<tsdgeos> Saviq: readonly property var headerHeight: card.headerHeight ?
<tsdgeos> why not an alias?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, good question
<Saviq> tsdgeos, fixed
<tsdgeos> hmmmm
<tsdgeos> otoh an alias is not readonly
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you also make it readonly? :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I did
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "upstream"
<tsdgeos> ¿?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's readonly in Card.qml
<tsdgeos> ah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so if it's an alias in CardTool.qml, it's readonly there, too
<tsdgeos> makes sense
<tsdgeos> Saviq: shoudl that "gray" be Theme.palette.selected.backgroundText ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe it makes sense to mark it readonly there, too, for doc purposes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, did that ↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you branched, pull --overwrite
<Saviq> tsdgeos, fixed color
<tsdgeos> oki
<Mirv> Saviq: hi. still row 42 reconfiguring needed I guess?
<Saviq> Mirv, indeed :|
<Mirv> Saviq: we had a team dinner so obviously no-one was looking at irc even from hotel room
<Mirv> ok, doing
<Saviq> Mirv, there's one more issue... we have a criss-cross there, do you know if it will try --weave?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no way to show the overlay in testXYZ or at least tryXYZ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let me add
<Mirv> Saviq: we'll find soon enough http://162.213.34.102/job/prepare-silo/73/console
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pushed
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks
<Mirv> Saviq: I don't see 'weave' in the sources at least
<Saviq> Mirv, do you know what to do with the branches to fix it?
<Saviq> ok let's see (/me doesn't have high hopes ;( http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-004-1-build/11/console)
<Mirv> Saviq: not offhand, but let's see and we should have didrocks woken up soon hopefully (7 minutes late! :)
<Saviq> !!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, added a test case, too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sorry for this not being really-ready ;)
<Mirv> Saviq: darn
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah :|
<Mirv> Saviq: so I guess it does bzr merge after another, in the order of branches, so that should be tweaked to succeed
<Mirv> Saviq: or, we'd need a feature to use '--weave'
<Saviq> Mirv, the last branch has the second-to-last as prerequisite, so the order can't be changed there
<Saviq> Mirv, so yeah, we need --weave (maybe with a job param, but yeah...)
<Saviq> if only we could have rebase...
<Mirv> didrocks: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6890228/
<didrocks> Saviq: I think we don't wait weave merge for every merge though, right?
<didrocks> "Bazaar no longer uses weaves by default, because they were found to have poor performance and could not provide append-only guarantees."
<didrocks> so, not sure we want that for everything
<didrocks> and if we add an option to build, it will be for every merges in the set
<Saviq> didrocks, oh no, but maybe if a merge fails, it will try remerge with --weave?
<didrocks> Saviq: do you think it will be something that everyone would wait?
<didrocks> like first merge
<didrocks> if fail, -> merge --weave?
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, I think option would be good enough
<Saviq> didrocks, with a clear message in the log or so
<Saviq> didrocks, and maybe only if criss-cross is detected (if possible)
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> not sure if I can get some easy info about criss-cross
<didrocks> Saviq: do you have the branches so that I can play and see?
<didrocks> Saviq: meanwhile, I think you will have to rebase, if possible :/
 * sil2100 looks into that in source
<Saviq> didrocks, row 42 in CI train
<Saviq> didrocks, the last two I think
 * Saviq checks
<Saviq> didrocks, rebase... not like that's something easy in bzr :/
<didrocks> Saviq: you have a plugin
<Saviq> didrocks, discontinued and unsupported... never had any luck with it...
<didrocks> oh, worked pretty good for me
 * Saviq tries, then
 * Saviq generally doesn't seem to have much luck with bzr... bisect never worked, either...
 * didrocks didn't try bisect for a while
<Saviq> didrocks, rebase → first commit, full of conflicts, files lost, MAYHEM
<seb128> Saviq, you are doing it wrong!
 * seb128 hides
<Saviq> seb128, probably
<seb128> Saviq, sorry, friday, troll day, all that ... happy friday! how are you?
<Saviq> seb128, sad atm, can't land since yesterday evening :(
<seb128> :-(
<Saviq> ok, let's see, something rebased
<tsdgeos> Saviq: cool looking overlay!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, /me happy
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i don't know much/anything about shaders though
<tsdgeos> so i'll just assume the shader works because it does work
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's pretty simple - the vertex shader is just the default
<Saviq> tsdgeos, i.e. no modification
<tsdgeos> and the other multiplies
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the other applies the images' opacity on black
<tsdgeos> sure i can see that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that it
<tsdgeos> i just don't have a clue if it can be made faster/better
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah well
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's temporary anyway
<Saviq> hum conflict in tst_Indicators.qml, that's weird
<tsdgeos> Saviq: dednick changed lots of stuff in indicators
<tsdgeos> maybe it didn't play well together
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, but I'm rebasing
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so your card CI didn't succeed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, neither branch should be touching it...
<tsdgeos> but it's obviously not related to your change
<Saviq> tsdgeos, autopilot?
<tsdgeos> checklist-approve anyway
<tsdgeos> yeah
<Saviq> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6890343/
<Saviq> WTF
<dednick> weird. spacing?
<dednick> on end.?
<Saviq> dednick, no, whitespace would've complained
<Saviq> anyway, no, that rebase isn't happening
 * Saviq went for manual rebase
 * Saviq crosses fingers http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-004-1-build/12/console
 * sil2100 crosses fingers as well
<Saviq> \o/
<tsdgeos> \o/
<Saviq> in your FACE, bzr
<sil2100> HA
<sil2100> Saviq: good work!
<sil2100> ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, Mirv, can you please reconfigure row 42 again? just added one more MP that can land
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, will do
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, reconfigured, re-build
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so looking at cardheader <-> previewheader
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup?
<tsdgeos> the json specifies emblem and attribute-x
<tsdgeos> that cardheader doesn't have ¿yet?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so ignore those attribs for the moment? or?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> okidoki
<Saviq> karni, hey, rebased title alignment on trunk, but I believe it's reversed: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/header-alignment/+merge/205334
<Saviq> karni, it should always be Left-aligned in horizontal, sometimes center-aligned in vertical, no?
 * tsdgeos kicks launchpad
<tsdgeos> so https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/new-preview tells me there's 1 branch that depends on that one
<tsdgeos> but then the link says none
<tsdgeos> aaaaaaaa
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you know what comes after that one?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, card-overlay, no?
<Saviq> hmm no
<Mirv> Saviq: ok, looks positive you'll have a landing PPA to run tests from soonish? built for armhf now :)
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah
 * Saviq TestPlans
<sil2100> jamesh: hello!
<sil2100> jamesh: are you around? I have some problems with the new mediascanner
<tsdgeos> Saviq: cardheader doesn't define width nor implicitwidth, that ok?
<sil2100> mhr3: hi!
<mhr3> sil2100, hey
<sil2100> mhr3: you in the office today?
<mhr3> sil2100, on my way there
<mhr3> sil2100, btw did you see my libunity landing request?
<sil2100> mhr3: I'll snatch you once you appear, since I see jamesh seems to be away, and I don't see Satoris as well
<mhr3> sil2100, satoris in on #canonical
<sil2100> mhr3: poke robru for that today - he's doing most landings now as part of practicing ;)
<sil2100> mhr3: oh, ok, I'll poke him there as well, but you'll be poked as well
<sil2100> In person
<sil2100> Since we have a big regression related to mediascanner
<sil2100> And its scope
<mhr3> sil2100, hmm?
<mhr3> sil2100, i was testing that yesterday it seemed fine
<mhr3> sil2100, anyway, will be there in ~30
<sil2100> mhr3: yeah, so... it's something that's happening only on newest images, since after the release of unity-scopes-mediascanner and mediascanner2 the grilo plugin for mediascanner got dropped
<sil2100> mhr3: so, basically the music-app stopped working
<sil2100> mhr3: like, completely
<mhr3> sil2100, it shouldn't have been dropped if music-app deps on it
<sil2100> mhr3: also, I noticed a packaging problem I guess
<mhr3> sil2100, but the scopes dont
<sil2100> mhr3: I don't think it does, it's a click app and I'm not really into how click apps deal with deps
<mhr3> they don't afaik
<sil2100> mhr3: yeah, so basically the scopes dropped the dependency and now we don't have grilo anymore
<sil2100> mhr3: it's not being used in either the new and old mediascanner scope?
<sil2100> (like, at all?)
<mhr3> sil2100, no, the scopes (both old and new) use mediascanner2
<mhr3> that doesn't do grilo
<sil2100> mhr3: ok, but we still need the old mediascanner for music-app then, right? Those two can still run in parallel?
<mhr3> sil2100, yes
<mhr3> sil2100, but music-app will also transition to mediascanner2 at some point
<mhr3> then we'll drop the whole mediascanner1 + grilo
<sil2100> mhr3: ok then, so I guess we can either add grilo-mediascanner to the seed to fix it, or simply add a quick dependency to mediascanner to fetch grilo-mediascanner
<sil2100> mhr3: right, but for now we need to fix the image ;)
<sil2100> mhr3: but thanks for the info
<sil2100> mhr3: ok, so we decided to seed the grilo plugin in the meantime, so it's being done ;)
<sil2100> mhr3: so no action required from you, thanks for clearing things up
<tsdgeos> Cimi: Saviq: this one shall be easy https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/preview_header/+merge/205354
<mhr3> sil2100, good decision :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, one extra new line on tests, after imports :)
<tsdgeos> and probably too many imports
<Cimi> tsdgeos, tests could have something more maybe?
<Cimi> but card header is already tested though
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yeah the only thing i am testing is my code
<tsdgeos> Cimi: fixed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it should implicitHeight, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the widget, that is, yeah - what you did
<Saviq> tsdgeos, header itself has explicit height
<mhr3> sil2100, if you still need, i'm here
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 127	+ function test_something() { a better name maybe?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually, it should be explicit height for the widget, too, no? i.e. the header doesn't really adapt when its height is changed
<karni> o/
<karni> Saviq: am I sleepy, or tryCardTool shows 11 cases in the drop down, while source contians 15 cases for that dropdown.
<Saviq> karni, there's a gazillion of branches, which one? ;)
<karni> Saviq: sorry, the one you rebased https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/header-alignment/+merge/205334
<karni> I fixed what you suggested (yeah.. that indeed was reversed) and wanted to inspect that visually as well
<Saviq> karni, just swipe ;)
<karni> NACK. First one for me is "art, header, summary", last one is "art, header - portrait"
<karni> I can see the full list from top to bottom
<karni> FTR my network is a bit laggy
<karni> let me rebuild this
<karni> I think that's my problem
<karni> Saviq: ignore me for now.
<Saviq> karni, ;)
<karni> tsdgeos: if you'd review this related branch as well, we'd have slick overlay both in trunk and new-scopes https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/newscopes-card-overlay/+merge/205359
 * karni sets description
<karni> done
<tsdgeos> Saviq: fixed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cheers
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm writing the style for rating component, and I realised styleItem works even if I don't import Ubuntu.Components in the delegate file... why?
<Saviq> Cimi, it's probably the one from external scope
<Saviq> if your whole chain of parents won't have Ubuntu.Components, it won't be there
<tsdgeos> wooo, my hud-service went crazy
 * tsdgeos kills it
<tsdgeos> better
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: can you reproduce that?
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: I am desperate to find a way
<tsdgeos> first time it happens
<pete-woods> I've a report that sublimetext can send the new HUD into an infinite loop
<tsdgeos> not using that
<tsdgeos> i was using firefox, kate, kontact
<tsdgeos> the same stuff i have open all the time
<mhr3> mhall119, you forgot about me :(
<pete-woods> okay, thanks, I'll try running those
<tsdgeos> but had never had this 100% before
<tsdgeos> so it must not be because of them
<tsdgeos> i notice when the laptop fan spins :D
<pete-woods> okay, fair point, but still :)
<mhall119> mhr3: I could never forget you
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: anything you want me to do if it happens a next time?
<mhall119> (where/how did I forget you?)
<mhr3> mhall119, no new scopes docs
<mhall119> oh, right, docs
<mhall119> mhr3: I'm going to blame the hotel wifi and claim that I didn't forget :)
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: if you could try and get a stacktrace out of it, that would be very helpful
<mhr3> mhall119, and i'll *almost* believe you
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: ok, will do if it happens again, sorry to have been to trigger fast killing it
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: no worries
<pete-woods> even better would be a reproducable way to cause the loop
<pete-woods> :)
<pete-woods> I realise that would be making my job far too easy, though
<mhr3> mhall119, if you said that the sun in florida melted your enter, that would be more believable :)
<tsdgeos> karni: i'm a bit confused about that MR
<tsdgeos> it wants to merge to lp:~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes but has a branch that wants to merge to lp:unity8 as pre-requisite ¿?
 * karni looks
<Cimi> Saviq, I started working on the textSummary branch, but I didn't merge there the latest changes of audioPlayer, so when I set textSummary as prerequisite I don't have the right diff on lp https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/units8.previews_RatingStars/+merge/205370
<karni> tsdgeos: Correct. Saviq helped me out pull as much as we could into trunk, so this change is specific to new-scopes, but does require the other branch to be merged to unity8 trunk first.
<karni> tsdgeos: These are the new-scopes specific overlay bits.
<mhall119> mhr3: uploading now...
<tsdgeos> karni: i don't understand how does it matter what is in unity8 since new-scopes is a different branch
<mhr3> mhall119, thx
<karni> tsdgeos: in my understanding new-scopes is unity8 with only set of changes required to enable new scopes UI/toolkit.
<tsdgeos> yes
<karni> tsdgeos: when we work on dash toolkit, we do as much as we can in trunk, and as little as we can in new scopes
<tsdgeos> ok, maybe it's different understanding of "prerequiste" branches
<karni> because trunk does not contain CardFilterGrid and CardCarousel
<tsdgeos> for me a prerequisite is "something that you need landed before you land this one"
<karni> tsdgeos: I still believe the other merge to trunk is required for this merge to go smooth.
 * karni looks
<tsdgeos> ok
<karni> tsdgeos: give me a sec please
<tsdgeos> sure
<mhall119> mhr3: check the docs and let me know if your new stuff is there
<mhall119> mhr3: it would be nice if you could write a parser for your docs to push them to the new API website on your own
<mhr3> mhall119, yep, it is, thx
<mhr3> mhall119, i might get to that... in 2015
<mhall119> :-P
<mhall119> but it's easy
<mhall119> I even made a nice python library for you
<mhall119> s/nice/functional/
<mhr3> can't it be both? :)
<karni> tsdgeos: unity8-card-overlay (being merged to unity8 trunk) defines property bool showHeader in qml/Dash/Card.qml, which is then used in new-scopes. My bad, please don't review the other branch now. We'll first get the trunk one merged, we'll merge changes from trunk to new-scopes, and only then we'll approve the MR I sent over into new-scopes.
<karni> tsdgeos: Now I understand the flow Saviq usually executes when there are related changes to trunk and new-scopes.
<tsdgeos> oki
<karni> first merge to trunk, then merge trunk to new-scopes, only then approve and merge related branches into new-scopes
<karni> tsdgeos: unless, you want to review it, but not top-approve it yet. that'd be the same thing, basically.
<mhall119> mhr3: it can be, if it was written by somebody with more talent than me :)
<karni> You're fresh on the subject, as you just reviewed the trunk one
<mhall119> mhr3: I just have a bad habit of re-inventing Django's model objects for any given python project
<mhall119> but in this case it makes sense, because it's talking directly with Django models on the server-side
<tvoss> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> tvoss: hi
<elopio> ping mterry: I have the test passing, without depending on the calendar
<mterry> elopio, calendar?
<elopio> sorry, still early. s/calendar/camera
<elopio> I'm wondering if we want this test in unity8, because to make it work we need the real application manager.
<karni> Saviq: pushed fix to https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/header-alignment/+merge/205334 . All tests pass, but the problem appears when you switch card layouts more than once in testCardTool. "Title - horizontal" > "Title - vertical" > "Title - horizontal" boom Card height undefine., no card displayed.
<tsdgeos> oh god
<tsdgeos> someone did add the automagically creating setters and getters for QPROPERTIES
<tsdgeos> \o/
<tsdgeos> at last :D
<karni> wohoo
<tsdgeos> https://plus.google.com/117221897452321521192/posts/hZQDDnwduhs
<Cimi> tsdgeos, help with rating widget? from the json, I don't understand which are the data I get
<tsdgeos> let me see
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: nice" that is awesome!
<tsdgeos> Cimi: which one are you doing? "rating-input" ?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I currently just worked on the rating widget under COmponents
<MacSlow> greyback, hey... can you make it to the hangout?
<Saviq> elopio, hey, do you have a maguro?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok, so i didn't understand your question :D
<elopio> Saviq: I don't.
<elopio> but I know people. What do you need?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ping?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, sup
<Saviq> elopio, http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/ we're getting some apparently random ap failures on maguro
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so how do we do progress reporting for "type": "progress" ?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but I was expecting a rating bar
<Cimi> tsdgeos, not input and review
<mhr3> tsdgeos, there's some progress provider thing
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it looks like we're missing that widget in the spec
<tsdgeos> Cimi: the rating bar is part of the header i think
<Cimi> tsdgeos, scope like IMDB won't feature single reviews
<mhr3> tsdgeos, it's used by the app preview
<mhr3> tsdgeos, the old one
<elopio> Saviq: robotfuel and davmor2 have maguros. Any of you have some time to try to reproduce them?
<Saviq> elopio, one of them was in the emulators tests, another in hud, will have to check it out then
<Saviq> elopio, davmor2 was already looking into it
<davmor2> elopio: tests are rerunning now :)
<robotfuel> Saviq: elopio can try to reproduce on a maguro, if you need me to
<tsdgeos> mhr3: com.canonical.applications.Downloader ?
<elopio> Saviq: yeah, I saw the error they mentioned on the open scope test I added. Without a maguro or a video of the run, it's really hard to understand what's going on. The log says autopilot tried the drag correctly.
<Saviq> elopio, indeed
<tsdgeos> mhr3: but that's too specific, no?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yea, that thing
<elopio> robotfuel: thanks, but it seems davmor2 is way ahead.
<robotfuel> ack :D
<mhr3> tsdgeos, we didn't really define much what's the data for that widget
<mhr3> tsdgeos, see....
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i know, but if we need to code it ... :D
<mhr3> tsdgeos, http://people.canonical.com/~mhr3/unity-scopes-api/classunity_1_1scopes_1_1_preview_widget.html#progress
<tsdgeos> mhr3: maybe that name should come as part of the json too?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i can't edit the json document, so it would be "source": ["dbus-name" : "somename", "dbus-object": "somestring" ]; instead of "source": null , yes?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ?
<Saviq> karni, mhr3, tsdgeos, merged everything into lp:unity-team/unity8/new-scopes
<Saviq> karni, tsdgeos, so reviews of https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes/+activereviews can be done again
<tsdgeos> Cimi: which ratings are you speaking about?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i.e. do you have a design so we can we sure we're speaking about the same thing :D
<karni> ack
 * karni tries to reproduce with a test the problem in tryCardTool in header-alignment branch
<karni> Ironically, when using tryCardTool, problem is obvious, but from the test (by setting the drop down selector) test passes, when it should fail.
<Cimi> tsdgeos, get my branch
<Cimi> tsdgeos, well, I have design in mind
<Cimi> didn't check specs
<Cimi> ah I see
<Cimi> basically rate this
<Cimi> tsdgeos, Saviq putting just an icon of a star with a label (4.9) means nothing
<Cimi> in the header
<Cimi> you need a visual clue of the range
<Cimi> otherwise you put %
<karni> Saviq: FTR whenever you have a moment - can't make this use case fail from code, left a comment on branch. clearly it fails when run manually on tryCardTool https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/header-alignment/+merge/205334
<tsdgeos> Cimi: talk to design :)
<Cimi> so the range is per cent
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we need to add 5 if we want to turn 4.9 meaningful
<Cimi> so 4.9 / 5
<Cimi> 4.9 could be super crap if it's out of 10 or great if itos out of 5
<mhr3> tsdgeos, well, it really depends on the progress indicator, i guess the only one ew have now is dbus-based, but basically we were saying in the spec that we don't care, whatever the progress provider requires should be there
<mhr3> tsdgeos, s/indicator/provider/
<tsdgeos> mhr3: not sure i understand you, you mean that you don't want to spec the dbus names?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, we should support multiple types of progress indication, the dbus-based is just one of them
<mhr3> tsdgeos, although the only one atm
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ok, but still we should spec them all, no?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, right, the thing is that what they need can change independently of scopes or the shell
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so how is the shell going to automagically adapt?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, what's why the spec says "whatever the provider needs"
<tsdgeos> i mean eventually
<tsdgeos> we need to do code to do stuff
<tsdgeos> if that code has unknown input
<tsdgeos> that's kind of hard to achieve
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but even then
<Cimi> tsdgeos, the json how is supposed to set the value?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you show me the design we're talking about?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1n880Fih5KyGPcoP5chidnHDG_8TxXUgSuij7f4rHpuk/edit#heading=h.c86ldo7kh1u
<Cimi> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1NmiM4UCnJgf6IEawmfyTOHRNAA5ZGrqpyrPqPOibwc8/edit
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so the header?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, no, rating input
<tsdgeos> it's input
<tsdgeos> you don't get anything
<tsdgeos> you set it
<tsdgeos> no?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok, but then this widget needs a way to set the new input, no?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: the triggered signal with some stuff in the data variable
<tsdgeos> i'd say
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so I have to add a signal?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, currently, rating has no signal, just you use the property value
<tsdgeos> Cimi: previewidget has a signal
<karni> Saviq: If you have something I could bite today, feel free to hit me. Previews are the last bit we care about, and it's my last day at the sprint, so whatever you have, happy to join effort.
<Saviq> karni, lp:~saviq/unity8/newscopes-new-dash-look
<Saviq> karni, run it in actual unity (not the dev tool)
 * Saviq pushes to ~unity-team
<elopio> mterry, Saviq, mzanetti: so what do you think about https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/url-dispatcher_test/+merge/205037 ?
<elopio> should we merge it even if it uses the real unity-mir ?
<Saviq> elopio, IMO ap tests are integration tests, so they should use the real thing, so I'm good - but obviously you need to disable it for desktop scenarios
<Cimi> tsdgeos, which signal?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: see the actionpreviewwidget branch
<tsdgeos> we need to land all that crap :D
<mhr3> Saviq, we seem to have lost the new-scopes preview integration branch
<mhr3> any idea where did it go?
<karni> Saviq: ack
<tsdgeos> Cimi: this signal https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/action_preview_widget/+merge/205232
<tsdgeos> mhr3: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/newscopes-preview/+merge/205029 ?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, just land those!
<elopio> Saviq: ok. It's disabled for desktop.
<Cimi> we have deps of deps
<tsdgeos> Cimi: well if our tests weren't that unstable, that'd be done ages ago
<mterry> elopio, your test got fancy!
<mterry> elopio, real unity-mir is better, yeah
<Saviq> mhr3, huh https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/newscopes-preview/+merge/205029 ?
<Saviq> mhr3, but it'll be in new-scopes itself soon
<Saviq> mhr3, and in demo-stuff, then
<mhr3> Saviq, ah, wip, that's why i didn't see it
<mhr3> how come https://code.launchpad.net/unity8 doesn't list it?
<mhr3> right... because i'm blind
<elopio> mterry: and just wait for the python-fixtures to start landing in ubuntu-ui-toolkit, it's going to shine :)
<mterry> :)
<karni> brb reboot
<karni> Saviq: run that branch  with ./run ?
<karni> Is that what you meant?
<Saviq> karni, yes
<Saviq> karni, we need to change text colours
<karni> Saviq: I did. fonts are white on light background
<Saviq> karni, yeah, that's what needs fixing
<karni> wait, I'm sure it was fixed somewhere already
<karni> I did see it look right before, with the light background.
<karni> on it
<tsdgeos> elopio: is _open_scope_scrolling yours?
<tsdgeos> in dash.py?
<elopio> tsdgeos: and yours ;)
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> elopio: there's a bug
<tsdgeos> moving doesn't do what you think it does
<tsdgeos> and that is why https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/2656/testReport/junit/unity8.shell.tests.test_emulators/DashAppsEmulatorTestCase/test_get_details_Desktop_Nexus_10_/ fails sometimes
<elopio> interesting.
<tsdgeos> moving is "vertically moving", not horizontally moving
<karni> wtf.. I'm having unity7 rendering issues ://
<karni> makes it hard to work
<elopio> tsdgeos: is there a horizontally moving?
<tsdgeos> elopio: thinking about it
<tsdgeos> elopio: we way need to resort to testing the x as we did somewhere
<tsdgeos> or let me check
 * elopio fires up the vis.
<tsdgeos> actually yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, karni, mhr3, newscopes-preview merged into new-scopes, too
<karni> \o/
<Saviq> so quality of new-scopes just went drastically down
<Saviq> but at least everything's in one place
<karni> :D
<tsdgeos> elopio: what we want is moving but on dashContentList not on the scope
<tsdgeos> elopio: since the scope is verticall and dashContentList is the horizontal one
<tsdgeos> elopio: am i making sense?
<elopio> tsdgeos: you are, yes.
<elopio> let me see how can I get that element.
<tsdgeos> elopio: do you think you can code that? i think it'll be faster if you do it than if i do, my autopilot+python foo is not very food
<tsdgeos> goof
<tsdgeos> good
<mhr3> Saviq, it enables further dev, so +1
<elopio> tsdgeos: yes, I'm trying.
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, why I did it exactly
<tsdgeos> elopio: cool
<mhr3> Saviq, re-building demo ppa
<elopio> tsdgeos: and just for future reference, how can I know if the moving is vertical or horizontal? It's not clear to me as I can move the scope in both directions.
<mhr3> thostr_, ^^ previews hooked up soon in demo ppa's unity8 (+scope-tool)
<tsdgeos> elopio: let me rephrase
<tsdgeos> moving is moving
<tsdgeos> amazing skills i have here :D
<tsdgeos> elopio: basically the dash is listviews inside listvides
<tsdgeos> so there is an external one that is horizontal
<tsdgeos> and that external one, contains one listview per scope that is vertical
<tsdgeos> so it's not that moving is vertical
<mhr3> Saviq, also, i have a branch with addSpecialCategory, wanna try it out?
<tsdgeos> is that the moving for the listview you are testing is the vertical listview
<tsdgeos> and we have to test the moving for the horizontal one
<tsdgeos> elopio: ↑↑↑ making sense?
<elopio> tsdgeos: yes yes, I also made a poor question :)
<elopio> so, the thing is that I need to wait for the list I'm moving.
<elopio> a container might have moving = False even if one of its elements have moving=True.
<elopio> that's good to know.
<tsdgeos> it could yes
<tsdgeos> note that in this case is the other way around
<tsdgeos> you're testing for the inner thing and that one is not moving
<tsdgeos> what is moving is the outer thing
<tsdgeos> well the inner thing is being moved
<tsdgeos> but not moving itself
<elopio> oh, right.
<tsdgeos> the naming is not amazing
<tsdgeos> moving == scrolling || overshooting
<tsdgeos> that makes it easier to understand i guess
<tsdgeos> moving != "travelling around" on your parent
<elopio> tsdgeos: it's clear, thanks :)
<elopio> it's really bad that we don't have a good way to actually test this. I would need to slow down the animations.
<tsdgeos> you could do that
<tsdgeos> i guess
<tsdgeos> or maybe not
<tsdgeos> elopio: yeah it's a problem with these kind of tests
<tsdgeos> but if you look at the video of the failure closely
<tsdgeos> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/2656/artifact/results/autopilot/artifacts/unity8.shell.tests.test_emulators.DashAppsEmulatorTestCase.test_get_details%20%28Desktop%20Nexus%2010%29.ogv
<elopio> tsdgeos: where did you get a video from?
<tsdgeos> you'll see it's clearly that isue
<tsdgeos> issue
<elopio> oh, it's failing on trusty too, I thought it was only maguro.
<tsdgeos> the mouse moves and tries to click before the moving is done
<tsdgeos> and ends up in the wrong place
<karni> saldkfjlsadkj why doesn't this list colors http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/style/typography
<elopio> davmor2, Saviq ^
<karni> I lost the link to Ubuntu Theme colors on d.u.c
<elopio> thanks to tsdgeos I now know what to fix.
<tsdgeos> elopio: not really sure that one is the same than http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/167:20140206.1:20140115.1/6480/unity8-autopilot/741839/
<tsdgeos> but may be
<tsdgeos> the hud one, sadly, no clue
<Saviq> elopio, tsdgeos, thanks, that makes some sense
<Saviq> and on that note...
<Saviq> or well, bombshell
<Saviq> o/
<Saviq> be back on the 17th
<tsdgeos> enjoy!
<tsdgeos> elopio: i'm going to EOD soon, do you have anyone to review that potential patch in your timezone (you're americas based, right?)
<elopio> tsdgeos: yes. Lets see... mterry?
<mterry> elopio, sure, I can do that today
<tsdgeos> that should work
<davmor2> elopio: ah nice does that mean you can test fro a fix there and then I can confirm on maguro?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, in oreviewactions you imported qtquick 2.1
<Cimi> *previewactions
<Cimi> tsdgeos, why that?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: for no reason really
<tsdgeos> i think we should be importing 2.1 everywhere
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i could change it to 2.0
<tsdgeos> but let's just leave it
<elopio> davmor2: more or less, I can't make a proper test atm as I don't know how to keep the list moving.
<tsdgeos> or it'll create a massive cris cros again in the merges
<karni> tsdgeos: I used "grey" in CardHeader.qml as text color. Saviq changed it to theme color, Theme.palette.selected.backgroundText, which is white. And we have light background in new-scopes. That means, the Theme does not contain a color we can use in stead of "grey".
<karni> tsdgeos: Your take on this?
<elopio> bad news, this can't be the same maguro problem.
<elopio> tsdgeos, davmor2.
<karni> tsdgeos: basically, Ubuntu.Components.Themes.Palette would need to be updated for new-scopes.
<tsdgeos> elopio: oh :/
<tsdgeos> elopio: why not?
<tsdgeos> karni: yes, Saviq was hinting that on our mumble chat
<elopio> tsdgeos: on the scroll we have self.dash_content_list.currentIndex.wait_for(original_index + 1), and that's what's failing on maguro.
<tsdgeos> karni: we may want to choose or tweak the theme
<tsdgeos> elopio: ah
<tsdgeos> karni: or hardcode some stuff
<karni> tsdgeos: shall I make it grey temporarily? fonts are now invisible if you ./run newscopes-new-dash-look
<tsdgeos> karni: sure, and add a todo
<karni> tsdgeos: I say I put "grey" in there so we see anything, and leave a todo to update the theme
<karni> ok
<tsdgeos> karni: we'll have a look at it next week need to run now
<karni> ok!
<tsdgeos> davmor2: can you reproduce the issue? i guess not, right?
<elopio> it doesn't even get to the point where we wait for the animation to finish and click something else.
<elopio> the problem there seems to be that the drag is actually failing to move to the next one.
<tsdgeos> or that there is no next one
<tsdgeos> i.e. hasn't loaded yet?
<tsdgeos> davmor2: if you can reproduce it'd be good if you can run the test exporting QML_BAD_GUI_RENDER_LOOP=1 just to make sure it's not the awful 5.0 qml scene graph playing tricks on us
 * tsdgeos really has to run now
<tsdgeos> til morning!
<davmor2> tsdgeos: I have run two sets of test let me grab the ouput from that first run got  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6891542/ and  the second got http://paste.ubuntu.com/6891973/
<elopio> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/fix1277591-open_scope_scrolling_waiting_for_wrong_property/+merge/205423
<elopio> davmor2: if you could capture a video of what unity is doing when you get that failures, it'd be awesome.
<davmor2> elopio: HA!   that will definitely have to wait till Monday
<mterry> elopio, grabbing lunch but will review your branches after
<elopio> mterry: that's just fine, thanks.
 * greyback eow o/
<cwayne> hm, my theming is all messed up after updating
#ubuntu-unity 2015-02-02
<mardy> willcooke: hi! yesterday I tried the unity8-desktop-session-mir on a Lenovo Ideapad s3-10t, but all I got was a mouse cursor on a black screen; is this the right channel to get some help?
<willcooke> hey mardy, here is ok, also #ubuntu-desktop
<willcooke> most folk are probably in -desktop
<willcooke> mardy, let me think about where the logs are....
<mardy> willcooke: ok, I'll ask in -desktop
<Trevinho> ricotz: that needs some work...
<ricotz> Trevinho, so comment on it and make larsu fix it ;)
<ricotz> bamf in vivid is quite broken for me without it though
<ChrisTownsend> greyback: Hey, here is the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1410457
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1410457 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in QHash<int, QWindowSystemInterface::TouchPoint>::remove()" [Medium,New]
<greyback> ChrisTownsend: thanks!
<ChrisTownsend> greyback: Also, here is the Legacy X app PPA:  https://launchpad.net/~unity8-desktop-session-team/+archive/ubuntu/legacy-x-apps-demo
<ChrisTownsend> greyback: Sure, and thank you.
<larsu> mzanetti: sorry, got distracted
<mzanetti> larsu: no worries
<larsu> mzanetti: after the talk?
<mzanetti> larsu: yep
<tsdgeos> Mirv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt3d-opensource-src/+bug/1395657
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1395657 in qt3d-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Qt 3D fails to build against Qt 5.4.0 beta" [Undecided,In progress]
<tsdgeos> can you trigger a rebuild to confirm it fixes the build?
<tsdgeos> sil2100: or maybe you? ↑
<sil2100> tsdgeos: just a package rebuild?
<tsdgeos> sil2100: with the attached patch
<sil2100> Will try, but I suppose Mirv will be faster, as my internet works as if it came in buckets
<tsdgeos> oki :)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: trying
<tsdgeos> Mirv: tx
<Mirv> not sure if anyone uses qt3d or if it works, but it'd be nice not to remove it while waiting for qt3d 2.0 (in qt 5.5)
<Mirv> I think I tried this one already https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/84325/ but let's try yours
<Mirv> tsdgeos: worked!
<Mirv> tsdgeos: worked!
<Mirv> uups, /me fixes key bindings
<Mirv> (scroll wheel generates up/down events so I use ctrl-up/down instead in irssi)
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/rtm-full-touch-debug
<tsdgeos> Mirv: :)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: will you patch it in landing-0005? i can't find it making sense upstream anymore since upstream has moved a lot, so no need to upstream i guess
<mterry> mzanetti, if you get a chance, could you update your review of https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/tutorial-new-screens/+merge/245699 ?   Last I saw you suggested adding tests and I did add a couple.  Design is going to give final approval soon for that stuff, would be nice to be able to top-approve
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes, that's how I tested it. indeed no sense in even glancing at upstream qt3d 1.0 branches (if such exists anymore)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ok, i could find if upstream
<tsdgeos> s/if/it
<mzanetti> mterry: ack
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ? I meant no do not check upstream since it's long obsolete :)
<tsdgeos> ok :)
<kgunn> Saviq: so josharenson's latest fix looked good....review approved, but not top approved
<kgunn> do you wanna land this silo? or give it up, to combine it with whatever the next landing is
<kgunn> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-008
<kgunn> dandrader: btw, i just tried the demo ppa and it didn't boot
<dandrader> kgunn, ok
<Saviq> kgunn, I actually have a silo for unity8 and qtmir already\
<Saviq> kgunn, might add usc there tomorrow, then
#ubuntu-unity 2015-02-03
<Saviq> seb128, it's qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-telephony0.1
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<seb128> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telephony-service/+bug/1417525
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1417525 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "Unity8 desktop lockscreen hangs on ofono issues" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, have you ever seen this FTBFS https://launchpadlibrarian.net/196467739/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-armhf.unity8_8.02%2B15.04.20150203.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<Saviq> "fake_scopesoverview.h:27:7: internal compiler error: in symtab_remove_unreachable_nodes, at ipa.c:547" :/
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> we're ICEing
<tsdgeos> "internal compiler error:"
<tsdgeos> we need to tell the gcc guys
<tsdgeos> BUT NO
<tsdgeos> wops
<tsdgeos> never seeing any ICE
<tsdgeos> that is not even much complex code afair
<tsdgeos> Saviq: are we getting this with current vivid?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> grak
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but it's not reliably reproducible
<Saviq> tsdgeos, at least not locally
<tsdgeos> Saviq: :/ want me to try to workaround it? or we just report it to our gcc people and corss fingers on every landing? :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, best thing is we don't touch that file in that landing even
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's Daniel's unify mocks branch that seems to be causing that (have removed it from silo for now)
<Saviq> and still trying to find a way to repro
<tsdgeos> oki
<Saviq> tsdgeos, fwiw there was a gcc release on Thursday...
<tsdgeos> so thre you go :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but that's the diff https://launchpadlibrarian.net/196106228/gcc-defaults_1.135ubuntu1_1.135ubuntu2.diff.gz :P
<Saviq> just packaging changes
<tsdgeos> " Default gccgo to 5."
<tsdgeos> yeah doens't look the culprit
<tsdgeos> mterry: you need to remerge https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/greeter-profiles/+merge/237155
<mterry> tsdgeos, ok
<tsdgeos> mterry: and what was missing on it? an ok from design?
<mterry> tsdgeos, sort of...  design came back and wanted a third mode and some UI options to choose betweeen the three modes that aren't hooked up yet
<mterry> tsdgeos, I'm going to get back to it.  Just been busy with other stuff.
<tsdgeos> mterry: okidoki, maybe put it back to WIP?
<mterry> fair
<tsdgeos> :)
<mterry> done
<tsdgeos> paulliu: you working on fixing https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/lp1378469_MessageMenu/+merge/244164 ?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: did you see mterry's comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-1363400/+merge/247129 ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any idea why CI hasn't run here? https://code.launchpad.net/~feng-kylin/unity8/fix-lp1379327/+merge/248215
<Saviq> nope
<Saviq> lemme kick it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you connect to s-jenkins at all?
 * Saviq times out
<tsdgeos> let me bring up the vpn
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nvm, fixed
<paulliu> tsdgeos: yes
<paulliu> tsdgeos: on my way finishing it.
<tsdgeos> paulliu: okidoki :)
<tsdgeos> dandrader: done/don't ?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, right. fixed
<tsdgeos> tx :
<tsdgeos> dandrader: yep'll i be reviewing
<tsdgeos> dandrader: is there a bug or something related to this?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, not a reported one
<tsdgeos> ok
<dandrader> tsdgeos, if you are on the tablet and tapped on the black area of the indicators (away from the icons area)
<dandrader> tsdgeos, it would cause the foreground app to momentarily disappear
<dandrader> tsdgeos, revealing unity8-dash behind it
<dandrader> tsdgeos, because the tap would go through the indicators bar and hit TabletShell in a "sensible" area :)
<tsdgeos> i see
<dandrader> s/sensible/sensitive
<Cimi> tsdgeos, fixed now
<mhall119> thostr_: ping
<tsdgeos> dandrader: found a corner case, sorry ^_^
<Saviq> tsdgeos, aha! https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.9/4.9.2-10ubuntu3
<tsdgeos> fix or cause?
<Saviq> wonder if that helps
<thostr_> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> thostr_: currently both current and development aliases for Scopes APIs point to utopic
<mhall119> in your request you wanted current to point to trusty, and development to point to vivid
<thostr_> mhall119: yes, that's a problem
<thostr_> mhall119: no, I think I mixed versions :) so, current version should point to rtm, devel version to vivid
<mhall119> is what's in utopic's archive what is in RTM?
<thostr_> i think there is stuff in rtm that is not in utopic
<mhall119> thostr_: then I need the docs package for that, my scripts only pull from the regular archives
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10036658/
<mzanetti> Saviq: merci
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hope for fix, this just got released an hour ago
<tsdgeos> :)
<Saviq> no :/
<Saviq> DAAMIT
<tsdgeos> :/
<josharenson> tsdgeos: Do you know why, when I build/install ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts on my mako (trunk), it fails to create s TPS?
<tsdgeos> josharenson: TPS?
<josharenson> tsdgeos: trusted prompt session
<tsdgeos> no sorry :/
<josharenson> tsdgeos: :-/ thanks
<tsdgeos> not much knowledge on trusted seesions myself
<tsdgeos> dednick: ↑ ?
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> run.sh does nothing nowadays?
<tsdgeos> mterry: how do i run the wizard on the destkop?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, run.sh should work normally?
<mterry> tsdgeos, huh...  I usually run it on the phone
<Saviq> tsdgeos, rm .config/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-has-run
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and run.sh should get you the wizard, too
<mterry> that could work too
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i get an error here
<tsdgeos> let me paste
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ~worked here, the dash seems to respawn continuously
<tsdgeos> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10037080/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, huhuh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 5.4?
 * Saviq never saw that error
<xperia> hi all. my unity gui is not showed anymore after installment of the nvidia 331 driver when i try to log in. do i need to delete some config file in my home directory so unity can restore the config or how do i get unity again to work back ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no, regular vivid afair
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you just run it outside of upstart, same? same for the installed version?
<tsdgeos> he, just cleaned, give me  a sec
<tsdgeos> installed one complains about libqpa-mirserver.so
<dandrader> Saviq, ro.product.device
<tsdgeos> lol unity8-dash is segfaulting?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10037203/ ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, something bad's happening there
<xperia> Hi is there a possibility to tell unity to restore the local created config files ? Guest access works perfect however when i login as user the gui is not showed. right click menu works however. how can i restore unity for my user account ?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, looks definately like the recently added functionality in scope plugin, marcustomlinson is your guy
<tsdgeos> k
<tsdgeos> will ping him tomorrow
<tsdgeos> or will mail him now so i don't forget :D
<om26er> Saviq, I am not seeing message icon in unity, who do I need to talk to  ?
<Saviq> om26er, if you expand the top panel, is it there?
<om26er> Saviq, no, its not.,
<Saviq> om26er, status indicator-messages?
<Saviq> om26er, check ~/.cache/upstart/indicator-messages.log and see if you have a crash for it
<om26er> Saviq, doesn't exist.
<om26er> also the dialer says 'No network' probably unrelated to unity
<Saviq> om26er, what does `status indicator-messages` say?
<om26er> rather something to do with ofono/telepathy
<om26er> Saviq, its running.
<Saviq> larsu, ↑
<larsu> om26er: the messaging menu doesn't show up if no apps are registered to use it
<larsu> om26er: what does `gsettings get com.canonical.indicator.messages applications` return?
<om26er> larsu, @as []
<larsu> om26er: ya, empty means there are no apps that use it, and it hides itself
<om26er> larsu, right, I am talking to tiago for a possible ofono bug.
<larsu> cool :)
<mterry> We don't compile anymore?
<mterry> internal compiler error: in symtab_remove_unreachable_nodes, at ipa.c:547
<mterry>  class ScopesOverview : public Scope
<mterry>        ^
<josharenson> Just in case anyone is currious, switching to  ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/rtm-14.09 from trunk made everything work on the phone...
<mterry> Saviq, mzanetti: is the compile problem with trunk a known issue?
<mzanetti> mterry: hey
<mzanetti> yes, it is
<mterry> mzanetti, hello
<mterry> i figured :)
#ubuntu-unity 2015-02-04
<pstolowski> Cimi, morning! did you have a chance to test fix-temp-scopes branch of shell plugin?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so what do we do with https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/unity8/delay-indicator-start/+merge/241124 ? ask ted for improvements? approve? discard
<tsdgeos> ?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: what's missing for a top approval in https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/tutorial-refactor/+merge/239874 ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think we can discard, will talk to Ted later today
<tsdgeos> oki
<Cimi> pstolowski, all looks fine
<Cimi> thanks :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I need to re-review the latest changes
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it was on hold for design
<tsdgeos> i see
<Saviq> seb128, bug #1415141 and bug #1417773
<ubot5> bug 1415141 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "Dash frozen while the rest of unity8 still functional (can't change scopes)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1415141
<ubot5> bug 1417773 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "Unity8 completely frozen (unable to unlock, receive calls, etc)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1417773
<seb128> Saviq, not sure, have a "t a a bt" rather than "bt" would be more useful
<seb128> rsalveti, ^
<seb128> mine had libqnmbearer.so in the bt
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telephony-service/+bug/1417525 btw
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1417525 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "Unity8 desktop lockscreen hangs on ofono issues" [Undecided,New]
<dandrader> tsdgeos, hey
<dandrader> tsdgeos, about lp:~dandrader/unity8/indicatorsBarEatsAllInput
<dandrader> tsdgeos, you mean that you open the indicators (on a tablet)
<dandrader> tsdgeos, then tap several times on the greyed out area
<dandrader> tsdgeos, the first tap will make the indicators panel close
<tsdgeos> no no
<tsdgeos> not the greyed out area
<tsdgeos> the top bar
<dandrader> tsdgeos, and the subsequent ones will make the foreground app blink
<tsdgeos> basically if you press just in the between of the top bar and the greyed area
<tsdgeos> but since that's hard that i do is start pressing in the middle of the top bar and then go slowly done
<tsdgeos> down
<tsdgeos> so eventually i get to the right place
<dandrader> greyback, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/196557582/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.unity8_8.02.4%2Bbzr1570~ubuntu15.04.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<tsdgeos> dandrader: does that make sense? or want a video?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, video
<dandrader> tsdgeos, but its it the same thing as what I explained? do you also get this issue? isn't it the same thing?
<tsdgeos> it is the same thing
<dandrader> tsdgeos, like just tapping in the center of the greyed-out area
<tsdgeos> there's just one pixel instead of whole area from before
<dandrader> tsdgeos, so what you're hitting is just the very edge of the greyed out are I guess
<tsdgeos> guess so yes
<dandrader> tsdgeos, its very first, top, row of pixes
<tsdgeos> dandrader: let me try to record the video
<tsdgeos> dandrader: it's uploading, will tell you once my poor upload link is done
<tsdgeos> dandrader: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfsdVA1ZyC8
<dandrader> tsdgeos, would you get the very same behavior (and bug) if you tapped right in the middle of the app area not covered by the indicators bar?
<tsdgeos> you mean "over the app"?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> no, over the app is fine
<tsdgeos> just hides the indicators and that's it
<dandrader> tsdgeos, weird. that's not what I get
<dandrader> tsdgeos, even if you tap fastly, multiple times ?
<tsdgeos> ah you're right, it does happen ^_^
 * dandrader wonders if the bug is more evident in the shellRotation branch...
<tsdgeos> so it's not just one pixel, it's just pressing fast two times
<tsdgeos> so you're right this may be a different bug
<dandrader> tsdgeos, so it's the indicator's darkened area that lets input go through while the closing animation is playing
<tsdgeos> dandrader: do you want me to check if this happened before and we treat it as a different bug or want to fix it together?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, also the flicker is more evident if you have only unity8-dash running
<dandrader> tsdgeos, as it will flicker between the white dash ui and the black background
<tsdgeos> lol yeah
<Saviq> duflu, dandrader http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtquick-propertyanimation.html#easing.type-prop
<dandrader> tsdgeos, so will you approve the branch then? :-)
<tsdgeos> dandrader: sure i'll have another look and open a separate bug for the other thing
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ok, thanks!
<tsdgeos> damn this internal compiler error
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i guess it's making us unlandeable?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, people are working on it
<tsdgeos> :/
<tsdgeos> :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ping
<tsdgeos> Cimi: unping
<Cimi> tsdgeos, lol
<Cimi_> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-open-new-scope-from-tmp/+merge/248538
 * tsdgeos clicks the button
<Saviq> larsu, just so you know https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1385331/comments/9
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1385331 in Canonical System Image "Notification LED stays on when no messages in notification center" [High,In progress]
<larsu> thanks
<Saviq> @unity: I've a workaround for the armhf compile error, want to just check it in to trunk so that no one has to wait, any opposition http://paste.ubuntu.com/10053410/ ?
<mzanetti> +1
<mterry> Saviq, +1
<mterry> Saviq, make sure you don't have tags  ;)
<Saviq> mterry, ;)
<Saviq> mterry, I actually do (thanks to colo), but I'll strip them right after
<Saviq> @unity: we're back in (unity8 on armhf) building business
<dandrader> nice
<Saviq> olli, FYI, got a workaround from doko+slangasek for the unity8 build issue, we're unblocked
<olli> saweet, what was the issue?
<olli> sumding in the toolchain?
<olli> Saviq, ^
<Saviq> olli, yeah, new gcc release
<Saviq> olli, would've known that yesterday already if I realized that silos have proposed enabled (and I was having trouble reproducing, because the new gcc was in proposed still, is moved to release now)
<Saviq> s/realized/remembered/
<olli> Saviq, thx
 * olli takes notes
<om26er> MacSlow, Hi!
<MacSlow> om26er, hey there
<om26er> MacSlow, is there a way to disable the OSD during testing ?
<MacSlow> om26er, the tests themselves or the daemon?
<om26er> I am trying to fix an Autopilot test for messaging-app and the notifications block the searchbar
<om26er> MacSlow, the daemon
<MacSlow> om26er, hm...
<MacSlow> om26er, can you recompile?
<om26er> MacSlow, ahm, no the tests are supposed to run on production
<om26er> MacSlow, can't I just stop the notifications service ?
<MacSlow> om26er, that would probably be the best idea
<MacSlow> but it's a plugin in unity8...
<MacSlow> om26er, so it's different from the regular (old-school) desktop notify-osd
<om26er> MacSlow, right, I'll try to find other solutions then.
<MacSlow> om26er, wait there's a way... once sec
<om26er> great :)
<MacSlow> om26er, hm... getting rid of /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service (move it some where else) and restart dbus
<MacSlow> om26er, I think that should do the trick
<MacSlow> om26er, wait...
<MacSlow> om26er, the first idea just disables (old) notify-osd...
<Saviq> om26er, I imagine you're talking about an automated, reliable way to do this?
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'm wondering if one can disable a single unity8 plugin at runtime
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'd say that's the wrong direction
<om26er> Saviq, yeah, something like that. Perhaps a gsetting key or some kind of thing
<Saviq> om26er, that sounds like we want an autopilot emulator for notifications, where you can actually verify the notification is showing up, and wait for it to close (or interact with it)
<MacSlow> Saviq, I know of nothing in unity-notifications that would allow it being disabled at runtime... just uninstaling it, but that's not an option for om26er's needs
<om26er> Saviq, that can take a while in cases where we rush 5-6 notifications together. But yes, sounds like a solution in the end.
<om26er> initctl stop unity8-notifications :D *dreams*
<MacSlow> om26er, but you want something that works for now right
<om26er> MacSlow, indeed.
<MacSlow> Saviq, I guess that "initctl stop unity8-notifications" is another bullet-point on the nice-to-have list then?!
<Saviq> MacSlow, not really, we don't (and I don't imagine we will) have a notification daemon
<Saviq> om26er, that helper might have an option to disable it for a while if you need it
<MacSlow> Saviq, well in the long run... but currently we kind of still have
<Saviq> om26er, or just "consume" them all as they come in
<Saviq> MacSlow, no, it's part of the shell
<MacSlow> om26er, btw... you just want them to now show up (and block input to surfaces below), right?
<MacSlow> s/now/not
<Saviq> MacSlow, and it will remain that, even if we'll get the post office in between
<Saviq> in which case it might be possible to stop the post office, but that still feels like the bad solution to me ;)
<om26er> Saviq, yes I think if we can disable it for a few seconds our purpose will fulfill
<om26er> MacSlow, exactly.
<Saviq> om26er, if you don't care about the process, couldn't you just prepare the history db before starting the test?
<om26er> Saviq, thats one option I was going to look into.
<om26er> or create messages before the app starts.
<Saviq> om26er, I think there's other, better solutions for this issue indeed :)
<MacSlow> om26er, I currently can't think of a way to disable the notifications without messing around with the sourcecode.
<om26er> MacSlow, that's fine, I'll discuss with the messaging-app devs for a solution at the history service's end.
<MacSlow> om26er, one could change the dbus-interface name and recompile unity-notifications... or - on the unit8-side/QML - make the notification-renderer swallow all notifications
<MacSlow> om26er, sorry for the touble
<Saviq> MacSlow, has there been a design review of swipe-to-dismiss?
<MacSlow> Saviq, yes... that happened looong ago
 * Saviq hopes that we'll get the ability to dismiss sds just as well (i.e. dismiss, not reject, in terms of an incoming call)
<MacSlow> Saviq, an expanded snap-decision can't be dismissed (closed)... that's by design... collapsed snap-decisions can though
<Saviq> oh ok
<MacSlow> Saviq, and that's also covered in the qmltest for them
<dandrader> tsdgeos, how do I get rid of this silliness? paste.ubuntu.com/10055796/
<tsdgeos> export LC_ALL=C ?
<dandrader> it's the most diehard qmltest failure we have
 * dandrader tries
<tsdgeos> or en_US
<tsdgeos> or something don't remember
<tsdgeos> i usually just run with -i -k
<tsdgeos> and then serach for the fail! and if they're this i ignore them :D
<tsdgeos> lazy man
<Saviq> MacSlow, testNotifications fails for me fairly often: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10055920/
<Saviq> (the new one)
<Saviq> MacSlow, looks like that failure https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-vivid/360/testReport/junit/%28root%29/qmltestrunner/NotificationRendererTest__test_NotificationRenderer/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1411748 doesn't affect rtm since the code it's fixing is not part of rtm (or wasn't last time i checked)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1411748 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Arale] News aggregator scope has a white scope background in cards" [Critical,In progress]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm hmm... news scope on arale, though, not there outside of rtm?
<tsdgeos> arale is vivid-based i've been told
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok then I've no way to see that bug
<tsdgeos> Saviq: why not? just install vivid on a krillin?
<Saviq> and well, there is an rtm channel for it (I'm using... trying to...)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no news scope
<Saviq> or is there?
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... I will look into that.
<Saviq> don't think there is
<tsdgeos> maybe not
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what i did was just get krillin rtm, add the patch that breaks this and then add the patch that fixes it
<tsdgeos> ^_^
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ;)
<mzanetti> kdub: libevdev2 libmirplatform6 libmirserver29 mir-platform-graphics-android mir-platform-graphics-mesa
<mzanetti> sorry... should have been kgunn..
<kdub> :)
<seb128> Saviq, qtmir update in vivid today? ;-)
<seb128> I could use a working desktop daily tomorrow
<Saviq> seb128, out of my hands, camako and racarr are landing new mir with qtmir now...
<seb128> k
<Saviq> seb128, let me know if you want just a fixed qtmir package
<seb128> well, depending when the other set lands
<seb128> I would like to see the gtk fix to land this week
<seb128> it would make some of our testing/work easier
<seb128> up to you what form that landing takes
<Saviq> seb128, I'll find out how the guys are doing and land it myself if needed, before the end of the week
<seb128> thanks
<tvw> I am using Unity on ubuntu, since I am more a terminal user than a gui-user. No I wonder what desktop environment is best for people who prefer to use a mouse and a gui interface?
<mterry> Is anyone familiar with what differences exist between tryTest and testTest?  I've got this problem where a DirectionalDragArea isn't working in testTest but does in tryTest...  :(
#ubuntu-unity 2015-02-05
<dandrader> mzanetti, gdbus call --session --dest com.canonical.UnityGreeter --object-path / --method com.canonical.UnityGreeter.HideGreeter
<Saviq> pstolowski, pete-woods, remote scopes crashing unity8: bug #1418176, actually hoping it's related to bug #1410385 that we don't have any trace on yet
<ubot5> bug 1418176 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/unity8-dash:11:constData:operator:qMapLessThanKey:lowerBound:QMapData" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1418176
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1410385 could not be found
<pete-woods> Saviq: thanks
<pete-woods> Saviq: have a fix already :)
<pstolowski> Saviq, we have a fix for that in silo 8, but currently fighting with test failures there
<Saviq> pete-woods, :)
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: what do you think of my comment in https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-shell/fix-temp-scopes/+merge/248235 ?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yeah, i've a branch
<tsdgeos> Cimi: and you from https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-open-new-scope-from-tmp/+merge/248538 ?
<tsdgeos> :D
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, tbh i'm not totally sure why we need that, i guess it's for you to be able to mock stuff?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: you mean having the api in a separate place?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: yeah so that we have an expectation of what the api is going to be
<tsdgeos> and we can mock it
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, having the abstract scopes interface... yeah, ok
<tsdgeos> and it doesn't happen that you change it behind our feet without us realizing
<tsdgeos> which may be easier to happen if it was all part of your project alone
<tsdgeos> pstolowski:
<tsdgeos> 	+ libunity-api-dev (>= 7.95),
<tsdgeos> 	libunity-api-dev (>= 7.94),
<tsdgeos> second needs to be a -
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, oh, a mistake in conflict resolution
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, pushed
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-shell/fix-temp-scopes/+merge/248235 looks good to me, want me to top approve or prefer someone else to review too?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, top approve pls, thanks!
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: btw closing from scopes makes so much sense
<tsdgeos> \o/
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: was wondering if we even wanted to kill the possibility of closing from scope
<tsdgeos> since basically now it's just callign scopes
<tsdgeos> it's not even checking if the scope was opened though that scope
<tsdgeos> but i guess it's fine
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pstolowski, there's one reason (I think) why we had it in Scope, and that's a stack of scopes
<Saviq> i.e. you go Apps > Store > NewScope > YouTube > Store
<Saviq> you have two Store scopes, and you want to retain its history
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yeah. i left it exposed in Scope not to break any of your code.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that won't work atm
<tsdgeos> you'll get a gotoscope on the last one
<tsdgeos> well we dont' support stacks anyway :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, don't think so?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you only  get gotoScope for favs
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes with the code pstolowski just did
<tsdgeos> i think
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but anyway, yeah, we have no stack, and it doesn't actually seem like we will
<Saviq> anyone seen MacSlow today?
<tsdgeos> nope
<Saviq> seb128, http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-008
<seb128> Saviq, that fixes it
<seb128> thanks
<Saviq> coolz
<seb128> now what about qtmir/gtk? ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, they're testing the silo
<seb128> great
<Saviq> kgunn, I removed the sync now to prevent accidental rebuilds
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but Scope::activate(QVariant const& result) is ever being called?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: of course
<Cimi> tsdgeos, by what?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, confused about those mocks
<tsdgeos> tsdgeos_work@xps:~/phablet/unity8/unity8/qml/Dash$ wcgrep "activate("
<tsdgeos> ./GenericScopeView.qml:72:            // TODO Technically it is possible that calling activate() will make the scope emit
<tsdgeos> ./GenericScopeView.qml:75:            scope.activate(result)
<tsdgeos> ./ScopesList.qml:126:                        onRequestActivate: root.scope.activate(result);
<Cimi> ah I see
<Cimi> tsdgeos, because the previous  close scope was checking m_openScope which changed only from the activate call
<Cimi> tsdgeos, this activate call only seem to happen when someone clicks an item inside the opened scope
<Cimi> that's why I removed that code inside the mock, it looked confusing
<tsdgeos> well you're aware there's test code using it, no?
<tsdgeos> i mean you just removed part of the test
<tsdgeos> i suggest you just stop using the scopeToCallCloseOn
<tsdgeos> or wathever weird name i used
<tsdgeos> can't remember now
<tsdgeos> and just call closeScope on scopes
<Cimi> yeah
<tsdgeos> and put an assert on Scope::closeScope mock to make it clear we don't want to use it
<Cimi> tsdgeos, shall I add something inside the new close inside scopes?
<tsdgeos> and make Scopes::closeScope actually work (and assert if the scope you want to close is not the one that was activated)
<Cimi> for the mock
<Cimi> so I need to create this temp scopes set too?
<Cimi> I don't understand the boundaries of mocks and what is needed and what not
<tsdgeos> well you need to make it work, otherwise how are you going to test that clicking in that button that is supposed to bring you to another scope actually brought you to another scope?
<tsdgeos> there's no need to create/destroy them
<tsdgeos> we have a few scopes in the mock that are not there by default
<tsdgeos> so you can just do what the old closeScope did, store the pointer in a variable/list and make sure the close you're getting is in that variable/list
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm, our history popup in the dash appears offscreen, have we been touching that code recently?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not that i remember
 * Saviq goes to #sdk
<mzanetti> Daekdroom: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-fixes/+merge/248761
<mzanetti> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-fixes/+merge/248761
<dandrader> mzanetti, cool. reviewing it now
<Daekdroom> Hm... do I have to review it as well? :)
<mterry> Is anyone familiar with what differences exist between tryTest and testTest?  I've got this problem where a DirectionalDragArea isn't working in testTest but does in tryTest...  :(
<mterry> dandrader, ^?
<MacSlow> mterry, tryTest is interactive... while testTest is automatic
<mterry> MacSlow, yeah, but why would drags be affected?
<mterry> MacSlow, something seems to be stopping all touch/mouse interactions in test mode
<MacSlow> mterry, hm... not sure... I've not run into such issues with drag-related QML-tests (for notifications)
<MacSlow> mterry, can you be more specific?
<mterry> :(  It also affects dragging down the indicators and the launcher
<mterry> MacSlow, in test mode, clicks don't seem to register.  I've removed all code in init() and use a sample test with wait(100000).  So no test code is messing things up.  But for some reason, testTest fails to take input while tryTest is fine
<mterry> This is only with a branch I have that is trying to merge in another branch.  Both branches are fine by themselves.  But the size of the branches makes it hard to narrow down the change
<mterry> And I'm not even sure where to look because this is such a weird bug
<mterry> I don't know where we execute code that is specific to testTest runs vs tryTest runs
<dandrader> mterry, "make testFoo" uses qmltestrunner whereas "make tryFoo" uses uqmlscene
<mterry> dandrader, huh...
<MacSlow> mterry, you can have the commandlines for those different make-targets dumped and then copy&paste them to play around...
<MacSlow> mterry, maybe that'll help to better narrow down your issue
<mterry> yeah
<MacSlow> mterry, I did just that for the new mocked NotificationModel in one of the notification-related QML-tests
<dandrader> mterry, with "make test" the tst_Foo.qml file is run by qmltestrunner binary, with "make try", the qml test file is run by the uqmlscene binary. clearer now?
<mterry> dandrader, yes no it's clear.  I was just trying to remember what I knew about those two and what they did different
<mterry> I wonder if there is also an environment var diff
<dandrader> mterry, and in uqmlscene we convert mouse events to touch events before sending them to the qml scene
<mterry> hmmm
<dandrader> mterry, in order to emulate a touchscreen usage in the desktop
<dandrader> mterry, also I don't think you can properly interact with a test in "make testFoo" while it's hanging in a wait()...
<MacSlow> mterry, btw... I only use mouseClick() and mouseDrag() in the notification QML-tests.
<dandrader> MacSlow, which is a bad habit as it does not simulate well the usage on touchscreen devices
<mterry> dandrader, I'm pretty sure you can...  let me test on trunk
<facubatista> I just upgraded to Vivid r89 and unity8 seems to have a weird problem, it repeats this every ~10 seconds, in its logs: http://linkode.org/TMgjPipYdh9URrootGEwv3
<facubatista> does anybody know what it could be? thanks!
<dandrader> mterry, I recall I had inconsistent and weird results wherever I tries to interact with a test while on wait()..... but maybe I'm wrong
<dandrader> *whenever
<MacSlow> dandrader, hm... that was never pointed out in MR-reviews... I'll keep it in mind for the future.
<tsdgeos> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/fixSurfaceActiveFocus/+merge/247836
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ok
<mterry> dandrader, you are so right!   wait() blocks me from interacting.  Phew!  So something else is wrong because I have failing tests, but I thought I was seeing something much worse.  I could have sworn I've done that in the past. Thanks for the heads up
<MacSlow> mterry, mixup between wait() and waitForRendering() maybe?
<mterry> Maybe...  it would be nice if there *was* a "stop and let user futz with stuff" command that I could insert in a test for testing purposes
<dandrader> tsdgeos, fixed
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ok, reapproved
<dandrader> tsdgeos, thanks
<Saviq> MacSlow, try running the test under xvfb, loop it, there's probably just some timing issue, I was able to repro quite reliably
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah ok... will try that
<MacSlow>  Saviq, I removed some wait()s I wasn't fond of... guess I overdone it :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, let me know if you need some testing done, maybe add debugging etc.
<MacSlow> Saviq, do we have a specifc make-target for xvfb-run or do I need to do this manually?
<Saviq> MacSlow, xvfbtestNotifications
<MacSlow> Saviq, hm... still passes here
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'll try my slower laptop
<Saviq> MacSlow, yup, that might trigger it too
<MacSlow> Saviq, I tend to forget the GeForce-monster that's in this machine
<greyback_> dandrader: hey, I've taken over https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/port-to-event-2.0/+merge/248067 - if you have time, could you give it a review pass please?
<greyback_> dandrader: tomorrow obviously
<dandrader> greyback_, I'm fine with you taking it over
<dandrader> greyback_, oh, you took over the branch, not the review
<greyback_> dandrader: yeah
<dandrader> so lazy dandrader still has to review it
<josharenson> Anyone who has build ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts? It seems that the online-accounts-service isn't finding mirclient and its compiling in mir-helper-stub.cpp instead of mir-helper.cpp. Is this expected? Its giving me a headache w/ trusted sessions.
<gQuigs> who maintains https://unity.ubuntu.com?
<gQuigs> I'm looking for an updated version of this page - https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/#developing-unity
<gQuigs> vivid current instructions for developing unity8 (specifically want to do desktop, but on an nvidia card if possible)
<josharenson> gQuigs: I'm not sure there is an updated version... Do you have any specific questions?
<josharenson> ah
 * josharenson looks for a branch that could help
<gQuigs> do I need any PPAs on vivid?  and will it even work with the nvidia proprietary driver?
<gQuigs> seems it's a wordpress site...
<josharenson> gQuigs: still looking, I actually haven't ran it on the desktop in a while... mostly been working on mobile. As for the nvidia driver, I cannot answer that, maybe try #ubuntu-mir
<josharenson> gQuigs: I'd try running http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/ from a usb drive
<josharenson> gQuigs: I just tried making it work a hacky way, and broke my computer for a bit
<gQuigs> josharenson: oh, I know that doesn't work right now..  so even to develop it only works on open source right now
<gQuigs> for some reason I thought it was just not stable for that yet..
<gQuigs> josharenson: thanks!
<josharenson> gQuigs: yeah I just saw the docs stating that... np, sorry I couldn't be of more help
#ubuntu-unity 2015-02-06
<dandrader> kgunn, shellRotation branch should merge fine now
<tsdgeos> Mirv: can you land https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1418370 ? It fixes the orientation issue with qt 5.4
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1418370 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Orientation not working with Qt 5.4" [Undecided,In progress]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, any word on refreshing the certificate for qt-project? ;)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok, uploading!
<Mirv> as well as the oxide
<tsdgeos> Saviq: two days ago it was supposed to be fixed ...
<Saviq> right
<tsdgeos> Mirv: cool
<Saviq> Cimi, relatively pressing review needed: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/wizard-auto-shutdown/+merge/248902
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> Cimi, oups, wrong version, fixing
<Saviq> Cimi, actually, need to fix a test, too :/
<Cimi> Saviq, do we really want to shut down the phone if inactive?
<Saviq> Cimi, in wizard only, and only if you never interacted with it
<Saviq> Cimi, i.e. in the factory
<Cimi> why?
<Cimi> what does design say?
<Saviq> Cimi, it's not about design, it's about the factory process
<Cimi> I never seen a phone/device shutting down
<Saviq> Cimi, you never left an android phone on the wizard for 2 minutes ;)
<Cimi> I might switch on the phone for the first time, go and make a coffee, come back and is switched off wtf
<Cimi> Saviq, I understand your reasons, but I think we need someone to approve this change
<Cimi> Saviq, and in any case, we need some sort of UI feedback (i'm shutting down because of inactivity-like notification)
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, except you dont'
<Saviq> Cimi, request for this change comes directly from the product team
<Saviq> I didn't just imagine that
<Cimi> Saviq, let me test with android, see if it switches off
<Saviq> Cimi, http://pad.lv/1418815 for reference
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1418815 not found
<Cimi> Saviq, ok I understand, will review code...
<Saviq> mterry, could use your eyes on https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/wizard-auto-shutdown/+merge/248902 too
<Saviq> mterry, hi btw! http://pad.lv/1418815 for reference
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1418815 not found
<mterry>  Saviq hello!  :)
<Saviq> mterry, I'm not totally happy about the "pageLoaded" signal, maybe you can come up with a better thing, I'm not really sane today after the sprint
<mterry> Saviq, :)  let me see
<mterry> Saviq, a forced wait() in one of the tests?  grumble grumble
<Saviq> mterry, read again ;)
<Saviq> mterry, it's a wait on the signal spy
<mterry> Saviq, right.  But you are expecting it to timeout
<Saviq> mterry, well, what else?
<Saviq> mterry, I could just verify() and go with that, the expectFail just adds one more
<mterry> Saviq, I don't like delays in the tests, they are long enough to run already.  But I understand what you're doing here
<mterry> Saviq, I might have been satisfied with just the verify() but I can't complain about more tests I guess
<Saviq> mterry, yeah you know... how do you verify that something doesn't happen? :)
<mterry> Saviq, well it's quite unlikely to happen if the timer isn't running  :)
<Saviq> mterry, is true
<mterry> Saviq, I'm surprised we didn't already have a Session mock
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, was surprised, too
<mterry> Saviq, so this is for unity8... but I assume the bug really cares about rtm?   which would be system-settings?
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, I'll backport it to system-settings
 * Saviq fixes bug tasks
<mterry> Saviq, well I love it, pageLoaded is fine too.  Let me just test on my device and then approve
<Saviq> kk
<Saviq> mterry, later we might make it more robust (i.e. Keys.onPressed; mouse and touch events, + a dialog before it goes to sleep)
<mterry> Saviq, yeah I did wonder.  Like, what if someone is just fooling around with language list
<mterry> Saviq, or puts phone down to read manual
<Saviq> mterry, I really think that's edge cases, but yeah, let's cater for those at some point, I think this is good for now
<mterry> Saviq, I think ideal would be to throw up a dialog that also times out, but warns user about impending shutdown
<Saviq> mterry, yup, that's the plan
<Saviq> mterry, edge case, though
<mterry> Saviq, yes, ideally new users are so excited they race through the wizard
<mterry> :)
<mterry> Saviq, for that wait to really be effective, wouldn't you want to specify the delay time yourself?  To be over two minutes?  I think the default is 30s
<Saviq> mterry, right, or change the interval
<Saviq> mterry, don't really wanna add 2mins wait time to our test suite
<mterry> Saviq, ah sure.  But again, if we don't trust the !running check, why do we trust changing interval and running?  :)
<Saviq> mterry, indeed
<Saviq> mterry, I'll just check that it's not running and that the signal didn't fire before then
<Saviq> mterry, which is kinda what the wait() was doing anyway
<Saviq> mterry, done
<mterry> Saviq, hrm.
<mterry> Saviq, you might want to move the pageLoaded signal before the checkSkip line too
<mterry> Saviq, otherwise you could end up emitting pageLoaded(2) then pageLoaded(1) if you skip 1
<Saviq> mterry, done
<mterry> Saviq, it's a little odd that we emit pageList.index rather than pageStack.depth, but either situation is deceptive (in the case of a page having follow-on pages).  And especially since we don't care about it being accurate here, no biggie
<mterry> Saviq, I'll approve, worked fine in testing too
<Saviq> mterry, tx
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ohmy, you got an all green MR
<tsdgeos> we hadn't had that in ages :D
<mzanetti> *\o/*
<tedg> tsdgeos, Are you going to flash phones at MWC this year? ;-)
<tsdgeos> tedg: don't know, wasn't year last year, and people that were there said the numbers of flashings where down compared to 2 years ago since flashing is so well documented nowadays
<tedg> tsdgeos, Ah, okay. Probably they'll want to sell phones more than flash other ones this year.
<tedg> It is kinda a funny part of Ubuntu Phone history :-)
<tsdgeos> yep, one of the first phones we flashed was from the firefox phone people D:
<mzanetti> :)
<Saviq> tedg, the volume notifications are quite intrusive recently... they show up on boot, on DTMF tones in the dialer... on music...
<Saviq> bug #1418089
<ubot5> bug 1418089 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Volume notification shown on boot / in wizard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1418089
<Saviq> that known?
<tedg> Saviq, Do you have the i-sound that landed last night?
<Saviq> tedg, might not
<tedg> Saviq, bug 1416233
<ubot5> bug 1416233 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Sound indicator notification shows each time the a sound starts or stops" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1416233
<Saviq> tedg, ok, that then might be fixed
<Saviq> tedg, right, feel free to dupe my bug
<dandrader> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/improveLauncherTests/+merge/248919
<Cimi> tsdgeos, hey, is this ok for closing scopes? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10092894/
<tsdgeos> Cimi: don't remove it from all scopes, otherwise you're going to lose the scope in the mock
<tsdgeos> Cimi: when activating it add it to a list
<tsdgeos> when closing it check it's on the list
<tsdgeos> that's all
<tsdgeos> same the m_openedScope did
<tsdgeos> but with alist
<Cimi> tsdgeos, openedscope?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but that was never changed
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we don't call activate
<tsdgeos> we do
<tsdgeos> we already discussed over this
<tsdgeos> there's a test that proves we do
<tsdgeos> and i pasted you the code that calls activate
<Cimi> tsdgeos, only when we click an item
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> which is the only way to open a scope
<tsdgeos> isn't it?
<Cimi> mmm
<tsdgeos> or maybe not
<tsdgeos> maybe you can also though a Preview Action
<Cimi> tsdgeos, when we move between favorite scopes?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes, correct
<Cimi> tsdgeos, like in my bug
<tsdgeos> well that goes through previewmodel triggered then
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I can add activate in openScope
<tsdgeos> no
<Cimi> inside the tempscope
<Cimi> mmm ok
<tsdgeos> activate calls openscope
<tsdgeos> not the other way around
<tsdgeos> what you can't do in your test is call openScope
<tsdgeos> openScope is not something we call
<tsdgeos> is something the backend calls
<Cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> on actions from the user
<tsdgeos> be it acivate()
<tsdgeos> or                         previewModel.triggered(widgetId, actionId, data);
<tsdgeos> in qml/Dash/Previews/Preview.qml
<Cimi> tsdgeos, in the end what  we are doing in scopes plugin https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-shell/fix-temp-scopes/+merge/248235
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I need the same code...
<tsdgeos> you need something similar
<tsdgeos> you don't need to delete the scopes
<tsdgeos> because the mock plugin creates them all the startup
<tsdgeos> and stopres them in allscopes
<tsdgeos> and serves them from there
<tsdgeos> but yes, you need something similar
<mzanetti> Saviq: http://notyetthere.org/data/com.ubuntu.terminal_0.7.latest_amd64_rev015.click
<MacSlow> Saviq, I've pushed a fix for the property-count failure on Jenkins, but can't trigger a rebuild on jenkins as the site is dead from my end
<MacSlow> Saviq, ... ^ regarding the swipe-to-dismiss branch
<Saviq> MacSlow, if you pushed a change it will notice and rebuild
<MacSlow> Saviq, sure... local test (on my slow machine no longer failed) 50 of 50 test-runs passed... that was good enough for me to push :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, yup, sounds sane, kicked a jenkins rebuild anyway
<MacSlow> Saviq, thanks
<dandrader> greyback__, does it make sense to you? mapToItem(null, Qt.point(mouse.x, mouse.y)).x;
<dandrader> point = mapToItem(null, Qt.point(mouse.x, mouse.y)).x;
<dandrader> point = mapToItem(null, mouse.x, mouse.y)
#ubuntu-unity 2015-02-07
<facubatista> Muy buenos días a todos!
#ubuntu-unity 2016-02-08
<josharenson> lpotter: have a minute to discuss https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1542224 ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1542224 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[regression] OSK suppressed in autopilot tests" [High,Triaged]
<lpotter> ok sure
<josharenson> So, forgive me if I'm asking you questions that have nothing to do w/ you... saviq told me to ping you regarding this and I'm not entirely sure what you know about it
<lpotter> I'm not entirely sure either, unless it has to do with qinputinfo
<josharenson> lpotter: I'm looking at the Unity.InputInfo plugin (which contains qinputinfo.cpp) :-)
<lpotter> ok
<josharenson> lpotter: and trying to figure out where qinputinfo is able to tell weather or not the keyboard plugged in is real/virtual
<josharenson> lpotter: If I could determine, at this level, if they keyboard was virtual (from autopilot) its trivial to fix the bug
<lpotter> not sure it handles virtual keyboards, just whatever comes tough udev.. at this point anyway
<lpotter> I thought about trying to discover that, but wouldn't having a touchscreen signal it also has virtual keyboard?
<josharenson> lpotter: I suppose I need a better understanding of what the keyboard emulator is doing on a lower level
<josharenson> lpotter: but knowing almost nothing about udev, is it as simple as reading the device path and filtering based on that (like a hardcoded blacklist as a temporary hack)
<josharenson> in other words, does the device path provide any useful information at all?
<lpotter> not in itself
<josharenson> humm ok
 * josharenson goes to read more stuff
<lpotter> you can filter qinputinfo so you only get info about keyboard and touchscreens
<josharenson> lpotter: but there is no way to tell if its a real keyboard or the virtual one created by autopilot?
<lpotter> not currently through qinputinfo
<lpotter> I would have to figure out how to get virtual keyboard signals to add it, but it has been on my mind to do so
<josharenson> lpotter: it looks like the python evdev module that creates the virtual keyboard is able to retrieve a devices name, and the virtual keyboard names itself "autopilot-finger", which is unique enough that If I can figure out how to get that information in qinputinfo I'd be comfortable blacklisting it
<josharenson> lpotter: Like you can grab device=/dev/input/input1 and device.name will be "autopilot-finger"
<josharenson> I think I'm close and when I figure it out, I'll either run it by you directly or add you as a reviewer if that is ok w/ you
<lpotter> ok
<josharenson> lpotter: thanks... I'm going to go finish watching the super bowl and pick this up in the morning
<lpotter> :) enjoy
<lpotter> oh. I'm from near Denver, byw soo. go Broncos
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> the bug for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1540490 will end up in 9.5 or 10?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1540490 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "app icons getting their top cut off (Ubuntu Touch)" [High,In progress]
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 9.5, I'm just landing the minimal silo with it
<tsdgeos> k
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any idea what's up with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmultimedia-opensource-src/+bug/1534776 ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1534776 in qtmultimedia-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Notification sounds cause multimedia to pause" [Critical,In progress]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nothing new that I know of
<tsdgeos> k
<tsdgeos> Saviq: who is doing oobe? so we assign https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1443869 to him?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1443869 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Edge Education] New wizard in Vivid doesn't excercise indicator gesture" [Undecided,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> and same for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1484383 i guess?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1484383 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Edge education] Tutorial doesn't teach you about the long swipe from left" [Undecided,Triaged]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ltinkl
<ltinkl> Saviq, tsdgeos :the latter would be for mterry actually
<ltinkl> oh both in fact
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: but is something we "kind of have"? i gther from the comment mentioning silo 33 we're working on it, right?
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, yes, mterry is working on it
<tsdgeos> k
<greyback_> pete-woods: hey, any suggestions to help track down issue behind: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1541854 ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1541854 in QtMir "SharedWakelock test unstable" [High,Triaged]
<pete-woods> greyback_: I think we've talked about something like this before
<greyback_> pete-woods: yeah, we have. But that test was solid until we switched over to Jenkaas
<pete-woods> the qtdbustest lib there is waiting on a python process to startup and claim a well-known DBus name
<pete-woods> it waits for some "sensible" timeout (10 seconds?)
<greyback_> it hardly takes >30 seconds for that python process to appear
<pete-woods> and then gives in with that error
<greyback_> You're using QProcess::waitForStarted() which has default timeout of 30 seconds
<greyback_> should be more than enough
<pete-woods> well that wait probably passes
<pete-woods> it's probably a later wait, the one that actually waits for the DBus name that fails
<greyback_> aha yeah
<greyback_> sorry, you're right
<pete-woods> but still, it's ample time
<greyback_> 5 seconds by default
<pete-woods> maybe that's not quite enough then
<pete-woods> on a really heavily loaded infrastructure
<greyback_> I guess first step, increase that to 10 :)
<greyback_> I'll propose an MP, just to see
<pete-woods> sounds good
<greyback_> pete-woods: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/libqtdbustest/increase-wait-timeout/+merge/285376 is worth a shot
<pete-woods> greyback_: could you possibly make it read the value from an environment variable?
<pete-woods> defaulting to 15 seconds sounds reasonable, thoguh
<pete-woods> QDBUS_DBUS_START_TIMEOUT or something like that?
<greyback_> ok
<pete-woods> hopefully that would help you iterate on it anyway, when it turns out 15 seconds is too low :)
<Saviq> mterry, press ♻ for us on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-057/excuses.html please?
<mterry> saviq, k
<mterry> Saviq, done
<Saviq> greyback_, pete-woods, that's bug #1541854 ?
<ubot5`> bug 1541854 in QtMir "SharedWakelock test unstable" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541854
<greyback_> Saviq: yes
 * Saviq links
<Saviq> mterry, not even sure if it's supposed to work, but let's see :)
<Saviq> oh looks like it did http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml#pkg-qtmir
<pete-woods> greyback_: MR looks good
<greyback_> pete-woods: that was fast :)
<pete-woods> :)
<bognarandras> hi, First sorry for my bad english, I'm from Hungary! :) I find this bugreport on launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/1104288 I know that Unity8 and Mir are the most important things right now, but I think there is an easy solution for that: bring back the first version of the bfb icon... or something like that
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1104288 in Ayatana Design "New BFB icon is not in harmony with Unity design" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bognarandras> I created three versions: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B5klMgq_kjoAa2ZOb3Q2dUgzSm8&usp=sharing
<bognarandras> the one with the black shadow is ugly, but the basic and the glowing versions are fine... and both work with other themes
<josharenson> Saviq: have a min re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1542224 ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1542224 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[regression] OSK suppressed in autopilot tests" [High,Triaged]
<josharenson> Saviq: actually I think I just figured it out...
<Saviq> josharenson, am here now if you need me still
<Saviq> Trevinho, hey, do you know where https://imgur.com/a/cdzm2 comes from? on vt switch or suspend/resume I often lose most of my text...
<Trevinho> Saviq: wow...no idea what's happening, but I guess something related to fontconfig / pango?
<Trevinho> it looks quite artistic though
<Saviq> Trevinho, indeed, it only started happening today
 * Saviq looks at apt log
<Saviq> hmm a lot of xserver yesterday
<kgunn> mhall119: is wiki.ubuntu.com down for you?
<mhall119> kgunn: it's been having problems all day I think
<kgunn> ack
<mhall119> jose was pinging the vanguard in #canonical-sysadmin earlier
<Saviq> mterry, one more ♻ to click https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-057/excuses.html :)
<mterry> Saviq, done
<mterry> Damn I'm good at my job
<Saviq> mterry, indeed!
<mterry> ;)
<Saviq> irreplaceable, too
<mterry> ~core-dev is bigger than 1  :)
<Saviq> mterry, you're the only one I have any power upon! :D
<mterry> Saviq, hehe
#ubuntu-unity 2016-02-09
<mzanetti> Saviq, hey, vesa an me don't really understand what you're saying here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-sizing/+merge/280149/comments/725342
<Saviq> mzanetti, see the prompt? it's a prompt on a fullscreen app, as you pop the launcher out again, the whole fullscreen app is moved away
<Saviq> mzanetti, just launch a fullscreen app in silo 51 and switch to a different one - the fullscreen app gets resized back'n'forth to accommodate for the launcher
<Saviq> gotta run, back in 1h
<mzanetti> Saviq, you mean if you change the settings?
<mzanetti> kk. ttyl
<mzanetti> oh... now I get it
<Saviq> mzanetti, sry, only back now - no, I mean as you switch between a fullscreen and a non-fullscreen app, the fullscreen app gets resized/moved to accommodate for the launcher and top panel
<mzanetti> Saviq, yeah... understood... so what would you expect?
<mzanetti> would you expect the launcher to just paint over the fullscreen app behind it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, TBH I'd expect for the launcher and panel to cover the fullscreen app, unless it's actually forced out of fullscreen
<mzanetti> mhm
<Saviq> mzanetti, but well, UX call
<Saviq> mzanetti, *I* actually quite like OS X's approach, where fullscreen apps become ~workspaces
<Saviq> but maybe that'd be not to great wrt. convergence
<mzanetti> yeah... not for me
<mzanetti> I can't deal with workspace of any sort
<mzanetti> all I do with them is to lose windows on them which then just use up memory forever
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: pushed the change to fix the slider, i don't see why it should not work with the old code, but oh well
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ok
<cimi> pstolowski, we want to remove the listview from the previews, so we no longer need a model
<pstolowski> cimi, oh?
<cimi> pstolowski, can we update the scopes plugin to stop giving as a model and directly what we need for the single preview?
<cimi> pstolowski, we dont want to scroll the previews anymore
<pstolowski> cimi, what is that you want instead?
<cimi> pstolowski, each cards opens a single preview, we don't need a model for all of them anymore
<cimi> pstolowski, yeah
<pstolowski> cimi, you mean not preview stack?
<pstolowski> cimi, but the single preview would still be a model of widgets?
<mterry> ltinkl, updated my branches (as-refactor and new-input-proxies.  thanks for reviews!)
<Saviq> pstolowski, yes
<ltinkl> mterry, yup, gonna test it with the kbd stuff now
<cimi> pstolowski, yes the latter
<pstolowski> Saviq, cimi, i'm happy to do the change, but not sure when... i've a pile of things to finish.. can this wait?
<Saviq> pstolowski, it's asked for ota10 if possible
<cimi> pstolowski, I guess it can wait on your side, we can find other visual ways
<cimi> but the sooner the better for us, we can remove code we won't need
<pstolowski> Saviq, why ota 10, how is this impacting UI and visuals?
<pstolowski> isn't it only internal optimization?
<Saviq> pstolowski, they don't want horizontal scrolling between previews
<Saviq> any more
<pstolowski> ah got it
<Saviq> pstolowski, bug #1541967
<ubot5`> bug 1541967 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Need to remove horizontal swiping between previews" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541967
<cimi> Saviq, shall we go https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/bug-1541967/+merge/285333 for now then?
<Saviq> cimi, would rather put the model in an invisible Repeater and pass the model from there into the Loader, we'd be closer to the real thing then
<Saviq> s/model/data/
<cimi> Saviq, I have that for now http://paste.ubuntu.com/15002556/
<cimi> Saviq, which works too
<cimi> Loader
<Saviq> cimi, maybe, would have to read into it more
<cimi> Saviq, yeah just saying: we can go for a small patch like the interactive: false
<cimi> Saviq, or we start a bigger chunk but we cannot complete until pawel has time to update the api
<cimi> Saviq, both are fine for me, I have code for both
<Saviq> cimi, not necessarily true, we can do The Right Thing™ working around the API
<Saviq> cimi, and be ready for when the plugin catches uo
<Saviq> up
<pstolowski> Saviq, cimi I should be able to work on this change in a few days if that's ok?
<cimi> pstolowski, if few days means within a week, should be fine
<pstolowski> yeah
<cimi> ok then, no problem
<cimi> Saviq, you were thinking of using an invisible Repeater then get the properties with repeater.itemAt(index) ?
<Saviq> cimi, yeah, the only reliable hack to get data for a particular index out of a model in QML
<cimi> Saviq, facing some issues, will get back if I dont pull it off :/
<Derailed> hi all. Ubuntu 15.04. Unity is failing to start on login. I have desktop icons but no taskbar or launcher or keyboard shortcuts. how can I 'reset' the compiz/unity settings so that I can try logging in with a 'clean slate'?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-02-10
<lpotter> any way to easily run a manual test app based on qtwidgets on the phone?. I guess I'm looking for display argument to give it
<Saviq> lpotter, still here? it should Just Work™ in theory, pass it --desktop_file_hint=unity8 on the console so u8 accepts it, note that you will get the last surface the app will show, so results may be unexpected ;)
<Saviq> Trevinho, hey, got a laptop here with fresh wily install, unity doesn't start, it just stays on the lightdm screen (without the password fields and such, just the wallpaper) after login (tried both real user and a guest), .xsession-errors mentions upstart bridge respawning, but I assume that's because there's no system upstart? any ideas where to look for what's going on?
<Trevinho> Saviq: mh, for lightdm thing  not sure...  Check the greeter logs in /var/log/lightdm, but it might be something related to pam (so check also auth.log). As for unity then, did you check the unity7 upstart log?
<Saviq> Trevinho, oh hmm, "Warning: Fake initctl called, doing nothing."
<Saviq> seems like install went bad
<Saviq> Trevinho, great success, it was /sbin/initctl dpkg-divert, it didn't get removed during installation for some reason (I was installing netboot and had some issues with GRUB, so probably that)
<dandrader> Saviq, how do I get the order at which MPs get applied in silo 51?
<Saviq> dandrader, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-051-1-build/85/consoleFull
<Saviq> dandrader, oh well
<Saviq> dandrader, https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot/unity8/unity8-ubuntu-xenial-landing-051/changes might be easier to parse
<dandrader> Saviq, yeah, although that second link doesn't point to the merge proposals
<Saviq> dandrader, https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot/unity8/unity8-ubuntu-xenial-landing-051/changes does, but is limited history...
<Saviq> erm I mean
<Saviq> ah it won't link, since there isn't a merge proposal between those two branches
<Saviq> it will only happen when pushed to trunk
<dandrader> Saviq, mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-sizing/+merge/280149 isn't top-approved yet
<Saviq> dandrader, there's plenty like that
<Saviq> dandrader, but this one actually was, before, just I un-approved it after a visual issue I noticed
<Saviq> dandrader, we're nowhere near to landing that silo still
<dandrader> Saviq, sounds encouraging :)
<dandrader> Saviq, would it be easier of faster to have smaller landings instead of keep adding more MPs to this one?
<dandrader> s/of faster/or faster
<dandrader> looks like it just keeps growing
<Saviq> dandrader, easier, maybe–faster, not really, since actually landing a silo takes a relatively long time
<Saviq> dandrader, problem is we're kinda blocked to land this big one because of the ever-extending OTA9.5 deadline
<Saviq> ok silo 51 should finally land in a few mins
<dandrader> dednick, nice, can reproduce the zero-sized windows in desktop stage in "make tryShell" etc after merging all those branches in silo 51
<dandrader> dednick, will apply your fix on top etc in a bit...
<Saviq> dednick, where are we on "new" form factor? shall I build a silo yet?
<dednick> Saviq: "new"?
<dednick> forgot which one was "new".
<Saviq> dednick, without modifying screens ;)
<dednick> Saviq: haven't got there yet. Previously was having trouble with the whole panel hack thing; so was trying to fix that first. But we've run into a snag there as well...
<Saviq> dednick, ack
<Saviq> we landed!
<ltinkl> wee
<dandrader> Saviq, the bad window size problem is caused by https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/windowOpenCloseAnimations/+merge/284775
<dandrader> ltinkl, please check dednick's fixes  ^^^
<ltinkl> dandrader, Saviq: should I apply them on top of my branch? I thought dednick had them somewhere already
<dandrader> ltinkl, your branch brakes Shell as it is (see comment I put there). So it must be fixed
<dandrader> ltinkl, so yeah, applying dednick's fix there sounds good (haven't perused the fix yet, so I might still have comments afterwards...)
<dednick> ltinkl: no idea when my fix will go in, and it's kind of unrelated anyway. so you're is best branch for it.
<ltinkl> ok
<Saviq> ltinkl, yeah, --author "Nick Dedekind <nick.dedekind@canonical.com>" please :)
 * ltinkl noted
<tsdgeos> Saviq: lp:~unity-team/unity8/packaging has conflcits, i guess that's expected
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, was just thinking I need to add the conflict checking to our jenkaas
<tsdgeos> Saviq: how would you do that? as a job that runs every X hours?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, trigger on lp:unity8 changes
<tsdgeos> ah, makes sense
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and go through all active MPs
<mterry> Saviq, are we still using the ubuntu-rtm distro in bugs?
<Saviq> mterry, they do during OTA release - whatever needs to go into the snapshot from which the OTA is built
<mterry> Saviq, ah ok
#ubuntu-unity 2016-02-11
<dandrader> ltinkl, are you done with lp:~lukas-kde/unity8/windowOpenCloseAnimations?
<ltinkl> dandrader, yeah, all yours to test
<ltinkl> dandrader, I couldn't find any more issues, testDesktopStage/testShell both pass now
<mhall119> kgunn: Saviq: does the phone detect and change the GRID_UNIT_PX automatically yet? I have a presentation about convergence this evening, and I still have it manually set on one of the phones so that it looks good on a big screen
<mhall119> but if it changes automatically now, I'd rather update it to get that
<kgunn> mhall119: no quite yet ready
<kgunn> we've got it in a silo...but apps and sdk need some love before we can unleash
<mhall119> ok, I'll stick with what I have then, thanks
<Saviq> josharenson, morning, got some feedback wrt. greeter finally https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/slim_greeter_real_lightdm/+merge/271614/comments/727219
<josharenson> Saviq: cool, reading
#ubuntu-unity 2016-02-12
<Saviq> pstolowski, FYI, I pulled activation progress from silo 51 since unity-scopes-shell is stuck in proposed currently due to the libjsoncpp migration
<pstolowski> Saviq, ok, np
<Saviq> cimi, one slap on the wrist for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/preview_audio_playlist/+merge/284624/comments/727453
<Saviq> ltinkl, and one for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dash_resizing_fixes/+merge/285453/comments/727471
<Saviq> ;)
<cimi> Saviq, I discussed with albert around that
<cimi> let's wait him on monday
<Saviq> cimi, what was the rationale?
<cimi> that has been to many squirrels ago Saviq! (I cannot find irc log) he told me that this is how playlists work and I accepted
<Saviq> cimi, ok, let's see Monday
<cimi> Saviq, I asked him why he was wrapping the playlists instead of having a single for through the preview
<cimi> he said it was better this way, I think spotify does the same
<Saviq> cimi, could use a design review in that case
<popey> Anyone know where UI bugs in notifications on the phone should go?
<cimi> popey, unity8
<Saviq> and we'll punt somewhere else, as usual
<popey> ok
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1544909 :)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1544909 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Text overspills notifications" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> popey, thanks, will fix
<cimi> Saviq, sounds like a bug on our side, we should elide no?
<Saviq> cimi, the wrapping went wrong, rather
<Saviq> cimi, not sure which we use, but we should use Qt.Wrap
<cimi> Saviq, wrapMode: Text.WordWrap
<cimi> Saviq, yeah
<Saviq> cimi, yup, that's wrong
<Saviq> cimi, I believe the other - maximumLineCount and elide we do have set up, it's just that it didn't wrap mid-word
<cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix1544909/+merge/285852
<Saviq> cimi, ack
<greyback_> network flaky today
<greyback_> Saviq: does Dash draw the UbuntuOne login, or is that a trusted prompt? Any idea where the bugtracker for that is?
<Saviq> greyback_, accounts-service
<Saviq> d'oh
<Saviq> online accounts
<Saviq> not as
<Saviq> greyback_, ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<faenil> mzanetti: Saviq OSK not appearing, known issue?
<faenil> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15024835/
<faenil> qtmir.surfaces: MirSurface[0x1885048,"-"]::dropPendingBuffer() dropped=0 left=2 - failed to upate texture
<Saviq> faenil, context?
<faenil> Saviq: OOBE, wifi password dialog
<mzanetti> faenil, it is known that sometimes it doesn't appear. however not to and extent where we wouldn't require more info
<faenil> and then login as well
<mzanetti> faenil, I think something crashes and doesn't reconnect sometimes
<faenil> patriciadavila said she's seen this multiple times on different devices in the last few days
<mzanetti> hmm...
<faenil> (rc-proposeD)
<mzanetti> dandrader, do you have some more info on what info to collect when the OSK doesn't show up?
<patriciadavila> mzanetti: in the last few days, it has happened a few times, but when i restarted the device, then the OSK will show up. Now, i've just flashed a device with rc-proposed and no OSK in OOBE and in the greeter
<mzanetti> patriciadavila, you just flashed, without adding a silo?
<patriciadavila> mzanetti: yes
<mzanetti> did you flash with --wipe?
<patriciadavila> mazanetti: that was the next thing that i was going to do, install silo 45
<mzanetti> and what device? I might be able to reproduce if it happens so often for you now
<patriciadavila> mzanetti: $ ubuntu-device-flash touch --device krillin --bootstrap --channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu --wipe --developer-mode --password=1111
<patriciadavila> mzanetti: krillin
<mzanetti> patriciadavila, you probably don't want to use --bootstrap all the time
<mzanetti> anyhow, that should be unrelated
<Saviq> or --device krillin
<mzanetti> ok, will try to repro
<dandrader> mzanetti, no... steps to reproduce would be the best thing  (on info to collect)
<mzanetti> dandrader, apparently this is it: ubuntu-device-flash touch --device krillin --bootstrap --channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu --wipe --developer-mode --password=1111
<mzanetti> to reproduce... happens in about 3/4 of the times they said
<patriciadavila> mzanetti: I just flashed another krillin using same command and now the OSK shows. I don't know what are the steps to reproduce.. it has happened in the new OOBE (silo 33) and the old OOBE and also the greeter
<patriciadavila> (so far)
<mzanetti> I believe there is a race condition at startup somewhere, because I have seen that issue before, but really only in like 1 out of 100 reboots. if it starts appearing more often now, that's good and bad... we really need to fix it asap, but we might get a chance to catch it
<mterry> Saviq, mzanetti: ah...  that 1970 can't-unlock-your-phone bug doesn't make me feel so bad now: http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/feb/12/setting-the-date-to-1-january-1970-will-brick-your-iphone-ipad-or-ipod-touch
<lpotter> have you tried that on ubuntu phone?
<ltinkl> lpotter, we've had users who were hit by this :)
<Saviq> ;D
<mzanetti> haha
<lpotter> mzanetti: I have some time to work on qinputinfo. writing some autotests at the moment, as well as finding/fixing bug
<mzanetti> lpotter, ah, great
#ubuntu-unity 2016-02-14
<keybinding_> Hello, I'm trying to use multiple keybinding but it doesn't work:
<keybinding_> http://pastebin.com/1yrxH1gZ
<keybinding_> Only 'down key shortcut" work
<keybinding_> and if i reverse: ['<Control><Alt>Down', '<Control><Alt>j']
<keybinding_> only "j key shortcut" do...
<keybinding_> any ideas?
<vincelwt> Hi
<vincelwt> I'm currently working on a music player, and working on the MPRIS integration (with the sound menu)
<vincelwt> However I've found not so many docs online
<vincelwt> My question is : how is the desktop file for my program associated with the dbus part ?
<vincelwt> I have a desktop file of my program, which I then added to the sound menu with gsettings, but this doesn't communicate with my app
<vincelwt> This actually seems normal to me since when I registered my app, I didn't provided an id for my program (or something similar)
<vincelwt> Could someone explain me how it works ?
<vincelwt> Is it based on the name of the program ?
#ubuntu-unity 2017-02-06
<attente> has anyone seen a problem with switching between unity 8 and a VT and back again causing the modifiers ctrl+alt to appear pressed down after switching back?
#ubuntu-unity 2017-02-07
<josharenson> mterry: so its technically just an old unity7 bug
<mterry> josharenson: so I think I still missed the actual problem
<josharenson> mterry: the indicator is misleading, I guess, is the real problem
<mterry> josharenson: in u7 only, right?
<josharenson> mterry: yup
<mterry> josharenson: OK, can you assign to u7 team?  :P
<josharenson> mterry: I mean, I literally have a patch for it already, just don't know which solution is best. I suppose they will though?
<mterry> josharenson: I think they should do what u8 does -- lock u8 session, then switch to greeter
<mterry> josharenson: but I always thought their current behavior was by choice
<josharenson> mterry: thats the patch I have, but then there is no way to just "Lock"
<mterry> josharenson: what are the two solutions?
<josharenson> mterry: well maybe inactivity timeout
<josharenson> mterry: either change the indicator text to just say "Lock"
<mterry> josharenson: mm
<josharenson> mterry: or have it show the greeter
<mterry> josharenson: yeah changing text to Lock is probably path of least work, behavior change, and confusion
<josharenson> mterry: well, I'll do that, propose it, and wait and see who yells at me I guess
<mterry> :)
<josharenson> mterry: will have to see how it affects u8 tho too
<mterry> josharenson: yeah -- that path would get a bit better in the session-lightdm branch -- we can lock screen just in the session *and* show other users
<mterry> But that branch isn't landing until 2020
<josharenson> mterry: lol
<josharenson> l
<josharenson> mterry: there is a bit more too it, it seems. However, it looks like the fix might be a bit cleaner so thats good.
#ubuntu-unity 2017-02-08
<duflu> I'm confused. On Unity8 webbrowser-app fails with GL errors. On Unity7 it segfaults for a different reason. On mir_proving_server it fails with a spurious permission denied error. Is anyone assigned to webbrowser-app/Oxide bugs? I can't get it to work in any shell...
<oSoMoN> duflu, can you point me to the bug reports you filed for those issues?
<duflu> oSoMoN: Two of them at least are near the top of this list: https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide
<duflu> oSoMoN: We also seem to have new issues with app launching. Now webbrowser-app doesn't start at all for me
<duflu> But I've seen people open a few bugs around app launcher problems
<oSoMoN> app launching is broken every second day…
<duflu> oSoMoN: Yes, that's why I tried other shells. But the confusion comes from encountering a different bug on each shell. All webbrowser-app-specific
<oSoMoN> duflu, I’m talking to Santosh (who is assigned bug #1590561) on #oxide, I was hoping he would have come up with a solution by now
<ubot5> bug 1590561 in Oxide "webbrowser-app crashes on startup on fresh zesty Unity8: No suitable EGL configs found" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1590561
<oSoMoN> or at least a clearer understanding of the root cause
<duflu> Cool. I could have debugged that one myself had new app launch issues not got in the way
<tjaalton> hi, I'm testing zesty with mesa ported to use libglvnd, the GL vendor dispatch library
<tjaalton> but unity fails to start due to compiz crashing in libmove.so
<tjaalton> I'm not sure what to run manually after xinit to see what exactly fails. running just 'compiz' does not crash, but it doesn't seem to manage the windows either
<tjaalton> just realized this could be caused by the "obsolete" xserver we have..
#ubuntu-unity 2017-02-09
<sumo> Hi, I was wondering if there is anything like Plasmoids/Gnome Extensions/ Widgets planned for Unity 8 and how to get started with writing one for Unity 8
<scip> Hi all, I’m basically facing this issue http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears but the fixes aren’t working for me and ccsm isn’t persisting settings
<scip> I’m willing to reinstall some things if it helps, but was wondering if anyone had guidance? This happened after running “apt-get upgrade”. I have an nvidia card
<dandrader> #ubuntu-desktop
<dandrader> scip, hi, this channel is used mostly for Unity 8 development
<dandrader> scip, for Unity 7, try #ubuntu-desktop
<scip> thanks dandrader
<dandrader> scip, or maybe even #ubuntu
<scip> dandrader, maybe a bad time of day. didn’t get any replies in #ubuntu
<scip> removing ~/.cache worked…there goes 4 hours but thank god
#ubuntu-unity 2018-02-11
<Amichai> I have an ubuntu 16.04 client configured to login Active Directory users via SSSD. Is there a way to show their real name in the LightDM User History?
